# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  POTPOMOGNUTA U PRIVATNIM KLINIKAMA

## rvukovi2

Drage forumašice, otvaram vam novu temu o potpomognutoj u privatnim klinikama u koju smo prema trenutnoj odluci uvrstili i Prag.
Prethodnu sam zaključala, a vi, ako na prethodnoj istoimenoj temi imate nešto značajno i vrijedno što se ne treba obrisati sažmite i pošaljite nekoj od nas tri moderatorice na pp pa ćemo uvrstiti u ovaj prvi post.

I molim vas da kad pišete vodite računa o pravilima koja su istaknuta
 ovdje.

Molim da ne chatate, vjerujem da ste sve dovoljno razumne, zrele i obzirne prema svim korisnicima podforuma koji na ovoj temi traže prije svega korisne podatke.


*korisni linkovi:*

CIJENE
OPĆENITO
MARIBOR
BiH 
 CITO
IVF POLIKLINIKA
škvorc samobor
Poliklinika Vili
Sanatorium Pronatal Prag 
POSTOJNA


SRETNO!  :Love:  

vaš MRM tim

----------


## thegirl25

Za zaželim sreću Jeleni.....nadam se da će joj donijet sreću prvi post namjenjen njoj!!!!! Punoooo  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Reni76

*Jelena* draga, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## martina123

> Za zaželim sreću Jeleni.....nadam se da će joj donijet sreću prvi post namjenjen njoj!!!!! Punoooo


Neka nam Jelena otvori novi baby BOOM u privatnim poliklinikama!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Jelena

:D 16 stanica :D u srijedu transfer.
 :Kiss:  
sad ću se javiti na odbrojavanje da možemo tamo chatat  :Wink:

----------


## Dodirko

*Jelena*  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Reni76

> *Jelena*  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D


 :D

----------


## thegirl25

Jelena perfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeect tako sam sretna zbog tebe...ma bit će to super sigurna sam...ali 16 stanica fenomenalnoooooooooooooooooooooooo :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## wewa

wow, koja fantasticna cifra: cijeli kosarkaski plus nogometni tim!  :D 
sad nek se fino dogovore koji ce od njih biti najbolje dijete svojoj mamici   :Heart:

----------


## wewa

wow, koja fantasticna cifra: cijeli kosarkaski plus nogometni tim!  :D 
sad nek se fino dogovore koji ce od njih biti najbolje dijete svojoj mamici   :Heart:

----------


## martina123

*Jelena*... evo napisah ti na odbrojavanju!!!!  :D   :Saint:

----------


## rozalija

jelena  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  za 16 JS, koja brojčica draga moja, da padneš u nesvijest. Superrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr biće tu blastica za puno, puno lipe dječice.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## rijecanka77

Bravo Jelena...! :D

----------


## Bebel

Jelena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu i dobitni ET u srijedu
 :D

----------


## amyx

ajme jelena blago tebi  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Jelena

cure baš vam hvala. ovo mi je osobni rekord  :Smile: .  nadam se da će se razviti koja blastica. vrijeme ide uuužasno sporo. 
 :Love:

----------


## Reni76

> cure baš vam hvala. ovo mi je osobni rekord .  nadam se da će se razviti koja blastica. vrijeme ide uuužasno sporo.


Što se ti bojiš za blastice, kada ćeš imati i viška. 
Jesi razmišljala da podjeliš ostatak?   :Grin:

----------


## Dodirko

> Jesi razmišljala da podjeliš ostatak?


  :Grin:  

toliko nisam imala stanica sve skupa u 3 godine.....

----------


## Jelena

:Laughing:  zezam muža da moramo razmisliti koliku pauzu da napravimo između dvoje dvojčeka. jutros sam gledala emisije za djecu expres forscher, pokazuju neke lagane "znanstvene" eksperimente za djecu, a poslije neku emisiju kako se u kojoj zemji igraju djeca, danas je bila andaluzija. pripremam se   :Grin:

----------


## martina123

:Grin:  Budes ti nama jos sa trojcekima jurisala po parkovima! 
(dok ce te ostala djecica cekati na sigurnom i hladnom u Mariboru   :Wink:   )

Evo, srijeda je prekosutra...

----------


## rozalija

> cure baš vam hvala. ovo mi je osobni rekord .  nadam se da će se razviti koja blastica. vrijeme ide uuužasno sporo.


Hej draga kakva ti je do sada bila reakcija na stimulaciju u postupcima prije i šta ti je sada drukčije u odnosu na ranije postupke, mislim da li je u Mariboru bilo nešto drukčije pa je reakcija bila superrrr?

----------


## Jelena

prvi put 15 stanica, ali prije 5 godina, nismo zamrzavali
lani 5, od kojih se 3 bile oplođene, presađene 2, a 1 se prestala dijeliti pa nismo zamrzavali.

u prvom i ovom sam bila na gonalu - dugi, u drugom na menopuru kratki. premda u teoriji se daje menopur kratki za low respondere i starije, ja sam rekla da hoću gonale pa su mi pustili. mislim da tu MB nije ništa posebno, jer im je svejedno hoću li gonale ili menopure, suprefact ili decapeptyl. mislim da oni uspijevaju na tehniku: tajming, embriolog, laboratorij, procjenu glavnog liječnika i ljudski pristup (ja sam u jednoj našoj klinici bila u totalnom šoku od nemara, a u drugoj sam se skoro rasplakala jer su me oprali ni krivu ni dužnu pred samu punkciju zobg formalnosti, a nisam baš osjetljiva dušica). kod Mb je jedino koma to telefoniranje, ali kad kreneš u postupak imaš drugi tretman i pristup informacijama.
čekam sad da vidim što će se dogoditi u laboratoriju pa ću napisati sve na forumsku statistiku stimulacije.
ja sam htjela gonal iz razloga što sam prvi put bolje reagirala i što trenutno imam laganu inverziju LH - FSH, ali nisam im to objašnjavala i možda je glupost, ali je dobro ispalo, bar za sada.

----------


## gupi51

Cure,

kakva su vam iskustva s poliklinikom IVF? Ja sam se odlučila za njih. Ovo mi je prvi postupak, odmah smo krenuli privatno jer mi se ne da čekati mjesecima na red u nekoj od bolnica.

----------


## rozalija

> prvi put 15 stanica, ali prije 5 godina, nismo zamrzavali
> lani 5, od kojih se 3 bile oplođene, presađene 2, a 1 se prestala dijeliti pa nismo zamrzavali.
> 
> u prvom i ovom sam bila na gonalu - dugi, u drugom na menopuru kratki. premda u teoriji se daje menopur kratki za low respondere i starije, ja sam rekla da hoću gonale pa su mi pustili. mislim da tu MB nije ništa posebno, jer im je svejedno hoću li gonale ili menopure, suprefact ili decapeptyl. mislim da oni uspijevaju na tehniku: tajming, embriolog, laboratorij, procjenu glavnog liječnika i ljudski pristup (ja sam u jednoj našoj klinici bila u totalnom šoku od nemara, a u drugoj sam se skoro rasplakala jer su me oprali ni krivu ni dužnu pred samu punkciju zobg formalnosti, a nisam baš osjetljiva dušica). kod Mb je jedino koma to telefoniranje, ali kad kreneš u postupak imaš drugi tretman i pristup informacijama.
> čekam sad da vidim što će se dogoditi u laboratoriju pa ću napisati sve na forumsku statistiku stimulacije.
> ja sam htjela gonal iz razloga što sam prvi put bolje reagirala i što trenutno imam laganu inverziju LH - FSH, ali nisam im to objašnjavala i možda je glupost, ali je dobro ispalo, bar za sada.


Ma znaš draga moja ja sam do sada imala samo jedan stimulirani ICSI koji je bio sa menopurima. Reakcija na stimulaciju je bila poprilično dobra imala sam 13 JS od kojih se 12 oplodila samo nisu bile baš neke kvalitete posebno. Jedino što me buni je to što do sada nisam nikada koristila gonale, neznam kako na njih reagujem. Inače hormoni su mi svi ok, odnos LH i FSH je super, ne pokazuje nikakvu disproporciju. 

Od   :Heart:   tebi želim puno puno lijepih blastica i da nam uskoro javiš lijepu betu.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## bublica3

> Cure,
> 
> kakva su vam iskustva s poliklinikom IVF? Ja sam se odlučila za njih. Ovo mi je prvi postupak, odmah smo krenuli privatno jer mi se ne da čekati mjesecima na red u nekoj od bolnica.


Ej gupi51, pa ja sam čula jako puno preporuka za IVF polikliniku i Prof. Šimu. Ja bi ti savjetovala da odeš tamo, ali zapiši se na listu čekanja negdje u bolnici,..ionako ti se čeka oko godinu dana pa kad dođeš na red ako ti uopče bude trebalo, nadam se da neće!
~~~~~~~Sretno!

----------


## Strike

Jelena bravo...! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## sbonetic

*gupi51* evo ja svoj prvi postupak odrađujem u poliklinici IVF i imam sve pohvale za sada, baš mi je sutra punkcija. Isto sam odlučila kod njih ići zbog dugog reda čekanja, kada smo se odlučili za njih ja sam u roku od mjesec dana krenula s postupkom, a tih mjesec dana napravila sve pretrage koje su mi rekli!

----------


## Reni76

Idem sutra u Mb na drugi UZV u 15 sati u bolnicu. Ide li još netko?

----------


## leeloo77

gdje je tema Sanatorium Pronatal?  :? tema za koju je link ovdje je stara i zaključana a novu ne mogu naći..

----------


## Reni76

> gdje je tema Sanatorium Pronatal?  :? tema za koju je link ovdje je stara i zaključana a novu ne mogu naći..


na njoj si   :Grin:  
sada je zajedno sa svim privatnim klinikama

----------


## leeloo77

šteta što su spojene jer je onako ipak preglednije...
postavila sam bila pitanje,s obzirom da slijedeći mjesec idem u prag na ivf, kako ide  punkcija,nakon koliko znaš kakve su js,kad bude transfer i tako...ovo nam je prvi put pa sam htjela čuti iskustva cura koje su već bile..

----------


## Reni76

> šteta što su spojene jer je onako ipak preglednije...
> postavila sam bila pitanje,s obzirom da slijedeći mjesec idem u prag na ivf, kako ide  punkcija,nakon koliko znaš kakve su js,kad bude transfer i tako...ovo nam je prvi put pa sam htjela čuti iskustva cura koje su već bile..


sigurno će ti se javiti cure koje su bile u Pragu
ja ti samo mogu poslati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude uspješno

----------


## thegirl25

reni želim svu sreću da bude kao i jeleni puno stanica i da bude perfa mali embrijići  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

> reni želim svu sreću da bude kao i jeleni puno stanica i da bude perfa mali embrijići


Potpisujem. Sretno draga moja.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## martina123

> Idem sutra u Mb na drugi UZV u 15 sati u bolnicu. Ide li još netko?


Sretno draga, drzimo palceve!!!!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Jelena

Reni76 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobru reakciju i tvoju i doktorovu  :Kiss: [/b]

----------


## Strike

Reni76 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobru reakciju  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Bebel

*Reni76* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za kvalitetne stanice   :Heart:

----------


## Reni76

Hvala vam, drage ste!   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

Javim se kada dođem.

----------


## rozalija

> Hvala vam, drage ste!     
> 
> Javim se kada dođem.


Obavezno se javi, čekamo tvoj izvještaj. Cure kada se pripremamo za isti korak u istoj klinici, svaki vaša pozitivna priča puno nam znači.

Reni od   :Heart:   ti želim isti scenario kao kod naše Jelene, puno puno folikula, lijepih JS i naravno puno puno lijepih blastica a za kraj   :Saint:   :Saint:  .  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Reni76

> Reni76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hvala vam, drage ste!     
> 
> Javim se kada dođem.
> 
> 
> Obavezno se javi, čekamo tvoj izvještaj. Cure kada se pripremamo za isti korak u istoj klinici, svaki vaša pozitivna priča puno nam znači.
> ...


  :Heart:   si.   :Love:

----------


## nina777

Jelena, sretno sutra na ET, neka bude dobitni  :D 

Reni76, sretno u postupku   :Wink:

----------


## Bebel

*Jelena*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnji ET. Neka se čvrsto prime za mamu   :Love:

----------


## martina123

Joj *Jelena.*....  SRETNO danas!!!!!!!!!   :Heart:   :D  :D  :D 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*Reni76*....  SRETNO i tebi draga i puuuuno divnih folikulica!!!!!!!!!  :D   :Heart:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strike

Jelena, sretno na ET, neka bude dobitni 

Reni76, sretno u postupku   :Wink: [/quote]

----------


## gupi51

> *gupi51* evo ja svoj prvi postupak odrađujem u poliklinici IVF i imam sve pohvale za sada, baš mi je sutra punkcija. Isto sam odlučila kod njih ići zbog dugog reda čekanja, kada smo se odlučili za njih ja sam u roku od mjesec dana krenula s postupkom, a tih mjesec dana napravila sve pretrage koje su mi rekli!



Ja sam isto kod njih počela, sada sam u fazi bockanja.  Želim ti puno oplođenih stanica i naravno visoku betu   :Smile:  
Napiši koju riječ kako je bilo.

----------


## gupi51

> gupi51 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure,
> 
> kakva su vam iskustva s poliklinikom IVF? Ja sam se odlučila za njih. Ovo mi je prvi postupak, odmah smo krenuli privatno jer mi se ne da čekati mjesecima na red u nekoj od bolnica.
> 
> 
> Ej gupi51, pa ja sam čula jako puno preporuka za IVF polikliniku i Prof. Šimu. Ja bi ti savjetovala da odeš tamo, ali zapiši se na listu čekanja negdje u bolnici,..ionako ti se čeka oko godinu dana pa kad dođeš na red ako ti uopče bude trebalo, nadam se da neće!
> ~~~~~~~Sretno!


Moram priznati da sam se u trenutku ludila (nakon što smo saznali nalaze) htjela upisati u sve bolnice za koje sam znala da rade IVF pa čak i u Maribor, a raspitivala sam  se i o Austriji. Sad sam se malo skulirala pa idem korak po korak. Sada sam nakon totalnog crnjaka u fazi optimizma.
Tebi želim što veću betu i unaprijed se veselim   :D

----------


## Suzanaab

Curke pomagajte; suprug mi treba ići dati spermiogram u bolnici u Mariboru na ginekologiji u podrumu pa vas molim pomoć kako doći do tamo. Jedino što znam je doći do onog shopping centra   :Laughing:  
Jel možda znate koliko to košta te kada i gdje se dižu nalazi. Naime ja bi taj njegov nalaz isti dan ali popodne trebala odnijeti dr. Vlaisavljeviću u onu ambulantu Nova vas. HELP

----------


## Jelena

> Curke pomagajte; suprug mi treba ići dati spermiogram u bolnici u Mariboru na ginekologiji u podrumu pa vas molim pomoć kako doći do tamo. Jedino što znam je doći do onog shopping centra   
> Jel možda znate koliko to košta te kada i gdje se dižu nalazi. Naime ja bi taj njegov nalaz isti dan ali popodne trebala odnijeti dr. Vlaisavljeviću u onu ambulantu Nova vas. HELP


Europark je blizu bolnice. Jedna od mogućnosti vam je parkirati u Europarku u garaži izići prema rijeci pa uzvodno prošećite ispod podvožnjaka i s lijeve strane će vam biti ulaz za hitnu za bolnicu. Tu ušećite i prva siva zgrada ispred vas je ginekologija, tu morate u podrum, ulaz je sa suprotne strane. Cca 5 minuta od Europarka do bolnice pješice.
Tako ćete ušparati par eura za parkiranje. 
Ili kad idete iz Zg onda prođite skretanje za Austriju, mislim da je četvrta ulica od tog skretanja, zove se Ljubljanska. Samo ravno, bolnica će vam biti nakon nekih 700m s desne strane, ima garaža, a može se i u krugu bolnice parkirati, plaća se i jedno i drugo. Sretno! (mi smo donijeli nalaze iz Zagreba pa ne znam cijenu).

----------


## Jelena

Ispočetka:
sva zgrada= siva zgrada

A ako hoćete parkati kod bolnice, onda dakle s te glavne po kojoj dođemo iz Zagreba se mora skrenuti desno u Ljubljansku. Pogledaj si na nekom ruteru map24 ili viamichelin ili...

Sori na zbrci   :Love:

----------


## ici

> Curke pomagajte; suprug mi treba ići dati spermiogram u bolnici u Mariboru na ginekologiji u podrumu pa vas molim pomoć kako doći do tamo. Jedino što znam je doći do onog shopping centra   
> Jel možda znate koliko to košta te kada i gdje se dižu nalazi. Naime ja bi taj njegov nalaz isti dan ali popodne trebala odnijeti dr. Vlaisavljeviću u onu ambulantu Nova vas. HELP


Da li imaš google eart tu se vidi odlično kuda doći do bolnice od europarka praktiučki ste tu.Mi smo prvi put kad smo došli do bolnice pitali prolaznike i jedan nas je čovjek upitio a već smo bili ispred praktički.
Spermiogram ti košta nekih 65 eura sve skupa ako je i zamrzavanje sjemena ako nije oko50 eura i nalazi budu za 2-3 sata u istoj ambulanti gdje se i radi!

----------


## ici

mislim google earth  :Embarassed:

----------


## Jelena

a sad malo o nama   :Grin:  
dakle od 16 stanica 13 ih je bilo zrelo, 10 se oplodilo, a dobrih, fenomenalnih blastica je bilo 6. Tako su super da su nam preporučili da samo jednu prenesu, a ostale smrznemo, jer vele da mi je velika šansa za blizance, a misle da to baš ne bi bilo dobro za mene. I sad imamo 3 single smrznute, te su optimalne, plus u jednom paketiću su 2, te su isto OK, ali ne baš tak. Vele da im je uspješnost kod odmrznutih ove superkvalitete 30%. Vidjet ćemo. Sličica naše blastice  koja je prva došla doma stoji na stolu, vele da je frajerica za katalog. :D  :D  :D

----------


## ici

Jelena :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## thaia28

*jelena*  :D  :D  :D  uživaj sa svojim manekenskom blasticom   :Heart:

----------


## Strike

> a sad malo o nama   
> dakle od 16 stanica 13 ih je bilo zrelo, 10 se oplodilo, a dobrih, fenomenalnih blastica je bilo 6. Tako su super da su nam preporučili da samo jednu prenesu, a ostale smrznemo, jer vele da mi je velika šansa za blizance, a misle da to baš ne bi bilo dobro za mene. I sad imamo 3 single smrznute, te su optimalne, plus u jednom paketiću su 2, te su isto OK, ali ne baš tak. Vele da im je uspješnost kod odmrznutih ove superkvalitete 30%. Vidjet ćemo. Sličica naše blastice  koja je prva došla doma stoji na stolu, vele da je frajerica za katalog. :D  :D  :D


Odlično,Jelena! Baš mi je drago i želim vam jednu veliku betu! :D  :D  :D 
Kolko vas je bilo na ET-u?

----------


## martina123

> a sad malo o nama   
> dakle od 16 stanica 13 ih je bilo zrelo, 10 se oplodilo, a dobrih, fenomenalnih blastica je bilo 6. Tako su super da su nam preporučili da samo jednu prenesu, a ostale smrznemo, jer vele da mi je velika šansa za blizance, a misle da to baš ne bi bilo dobro za mene. I sad imamo 3 single smrznute, te su optimalne, plus u jednom paketiću su 2, te su isto OK, ali ne baš tak. Vele da im je uspješnost kod odmrznutih ove superkvalitete 30%. Vidjet ćemo. Sličica naše blastice  koja je prva došla doma stoji na stolu, vele da je frajerica za katalog. :D  :D  :D


Joooj genijalno!!!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D 
Znas, nasoj Tani (sada mami mariborskih blizanaca) su isto rekli da zbog kvalitetnih blastica postoji opasnost blizanaca, ona je bila uporna i zahtjevala je da joj vrate dva i sada.... Rezultat je napisan u zagradama!
Dakle draga, fuuul sam sretna zbog tebe!!!!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D 
Samo da pitam, ovak usput, pijes Omegu3?
(jos nesto?)

I da, i mene zanima, koliko vas je bilo?
Kako je tekao sam postupak? (za nas buduce mariborske putnice)   :Saint:  

Joj, draga navijam za tvog malisu kvalitetnu!!!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Vali

Ajme, Jelena!  :D   :D

----------


## Jelena

> Dakle draga, fuuul sam sretna zbog tebe!!!!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D 
> Samo da pitam, ovak usput, pijes Omegu3?
> (jos nesto?)
> 
> I da, i mene zanima, koliko vas je bilo?
> Kako je tekao sam postupak? (za nas buduce mariborske putnice)   
> 
> Joj, draga navijam za tvog malisu kvalitetnu!!!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D  :D


Pijem povremeno Pregnital, tu ima i folna i omega3 i 6 i željezo i magnezij i ostali B vitamini (uz folnu). Al zaboravim često.

Sutra ću opisati detaljnije, danas sam još presmotana.

Cure   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:  i  :D

----------


## nina777

Jelena, sretnooo  :D  :D  :D 

Držim fige za veliku betu   :Love:

----------


## pčelica2009

sbonetic-kako je prošla punkcija?

----------


## sbonetic

Malo je boljelo ali sam izdržala, danas se osječam super kao da jučer ništa nije bilo...dobiveno je 8 js od kojih je jedna bila prazna, ostalih 7 js je oplođeno mikroinekcijom ali se samo 3 oplodilo  :Crying or Very sad:  . Imamo zamrznuto sjeme zbog bolesti mog dragog i to nam je jedina nada. U petak je transfrer i vraćeju mi svih 3

----------


## yasmina

draga sbonetic, uz tebe sam svim srcem!!!
javljaj nam se, da znamo kako si...drž se, bit će sve u redu  :Love:

----------


## rotty

Jelena  :D  bravo za stanice!!!!
Ja sam imala 5 odlicnih blastica, isto su mi savjetovali vracanje samo jedne i rezultat vidis u potpisu.   :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

rotty   :Love:  
sbonoetic da i vodje za vas zavibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## wewa

Jelena, trudnice draga   :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

> I da, i mene zanima, koliko vas je bilo?
> Kako je tekao sam postupak? (za nas buduce mariborske putnice)


bilo nas je 5 na transferu, sve s lijepim blasticama. hendlanje je vrlo humano, cure su bile jako simpatične i vesele. prije transfera svaki par razgovara s biolozima, objasne vam koliko je bilo čega i kakvi su embriji. odlučite koliko ćete transferirati i onda se ide na transfer, sve cure skupa čekaju, to je isto veselo. prije transfera na ogromnom monitoru se vidi blastica. nakon transfera se ide u jednu prostoriju gdje ste se na početku presvlačile, s ormarićima i udobnim foteljama. tu smo poslije transfera malo odležale/odsjedile, oko sat vremena i gotovo. muževi su u bili vani u čekaonici, ali su mogli biti i unutra, to je vjerojatno različito, ovisi o ekipi.

wewa, nadam se da si proročica   :Grin:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

> Jelena  :D  bravo za stanice!!!!
> Ja sam imala 5 odlicnih blastica, isto su mi savjetovali vracanje samo jedne i rezultat vidis u potpisu.


*Jelena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se ponovi ovakav scenarij :D

----------


## gupi51

Draga *sbonetic* želim ti puno, puno sreće!!!  Držim fige da u petak sve bude ok.

----------


## gupi51

*Jelena* tvoje vijesti su mi jučer uljepšale dan! Ima nade za sve nas!
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## martina123

> Malo je boljelo ali sam izdržala, danas se osječam super kao da jučer ništa nije bilo...dobiveno je 8 js od kojih je jedna bila prazna, ostalih 7 js je oplođeno mikroinekcijom ali se samo 3 oplodilo  . Imamo zamrznuto sjeme zbog bolesti mog dragog i to nam je jedina nada. U petak je transfrer i vraćeju mi svih 3


Neka je petak, dan kojeg ces jako dugo pamtiti, i neka si nam i ti sljedeca proljetno/ljetna trudnica uskoro!!!!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Saint:

----------


## martina123

*Jelena*.... sto reci, i meni mirise na to da ces uskoro staviti link ispod u potpisu, recimo kao: mrva, nase zlato, mb beba....  Budes sama odlucila!!!!!!!!!    :Saint:   :Love:   :Heart:  
Hvala ti na infu!
Super zvuci, jedva cekam!

----------


## Jelena

Strike: 


> A kad se uopće 1.put ide u Mb? mi idemo u postupak u 11.mj. a i problematičan mi tsh,malo je ok malo nije,hašimoto. Znači,ak bude visok onda odgađaju postupak? oni onda daju terapiju ili si to same moramo riješiti?


Na žalost, ne znam za TSH. Jesi li im slala nalaze? Je l znaju za tvoje potencijalne probleme?
Ja nisam dobila terapiju nego smo čekali da padne. Nisam baš na topicu TSH možda ti tamo nešto piše. Ne znam ništa o tvom problemu, pa ti ne mogu ništa pametno reći. Ja sam pred postupak razgovarala s puno liječnika različitih profila, vezano uz moje probleme, da provjerim što sve trebam učiniti da dođem u fit stanje i svejedno je taj estradiol malko skočio.

Postupak će ti odgoditi ako može dovesti tvoje zdravlje u opasnost ili ako uz takve uvjete nema smisla stimulirati.

Ja sam telefonom dogovorila prvi termin. Sestra će ti znati reći kada da dođeš, kad prof. V. odredi protokol za tebe. Nazovi kako su ti rekli, vjerojatno u 9. mjesecu.

----------


## Strike

> Strike: 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				A kad se uopće 1.put ide u Mb? mi idemo u postupak u 11.mj. a i problematičan mi tsh,malo je ok malo nije,hašimoto. Znači,ak bude visok onda odgađaju postupak? oni onda daju terapiju ili si to same moramo riješiti?
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...



Jučer sam poslala nalaze,pa ću sad vidjet,možda će me zvat prije kad vide nalaze.
Nisam baš nigdje našla cure koje imaju takav problem i idu u postupak u Mb,izgleda,nema nas puno. Sada sam na terapiji,možda mi se do onda sredi tsh. 
Oni će javit da su dobili nalaze ili ih ja moram zvati?

----------


## martina123

Ja saa jucer zvala jer sam u postupku u 8. ili 9mj. ove godine, i sestra mi je rekla (dan prije poslala nalaze koje je jos trazio dr.V.) da jos nista ne znaju, jer je naime labos u obnovi.


Tako da ja njima dajem vremena, pa cu u 6mj. cim mi dode M, odmah nazvati zbog pilula. (ja ih obavezno moram dobiti zbog mog jednog jajnika koji je jos i PCOS).

----------


## rozalija

Jelena superrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr draga moja za tvoju mrvicu. Od   :Heart:   ti želim da na rodi ubrzo pišeš i na topicu smještenom ispod potpomognute.
Hej draga ako ti nije problem da nam napišeš koliko si platila u Mariboru postupak (bez lijekova) tako da i mi koje se spremamo gore može praviti financijske konstrukcije.

martina joj tebi se ubrzo postupak bliži, superrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, želim ti isti scenario kao kod naše Jelene.
sbonetic sretno draga moja od   :Heart:  ti želim uspijeh u postupku i malog   :Saint:  .

----------


## pčelica2009

Sbonetic-sve će biti ok.  :Love:

----------


## thegirl25

hej cure vidim da govorite o hormonima ugl. meni je TSH oko 4 i planiram po savjetu MPO dr tražit neku najlaganiju terapiju da ga pokušam dovest do 2 kako je i proporuka...e sad neznam kako dr. Veljko gleda na to..nadam se da me neću imat problema ako bude koristila lijek za štitnjaču...isto tako prolaktin mi je malo povišen ali mislim da je premalo povišen da bi ga snizivala...

----------


## Jelena

2117 eura u bolnici
50 eura 1 UZV u ambulanti
4 kutije decapeptyla i 2 Gonal pena od 900 jedinica i 6 "običnih" Gonala=cca 160+620+160=940 eura za lijekove
5-6 odlazaka ZG-Mb košta oko 150-180 eura

sve skupa 3287 eura

i ne znam da li da računam što je europark u blizini, ali i ne znam koliko smo tamo ostavili   :Grin:

----------


## martina123

> martina joj tebi se ubrzo postupak bliži, superrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, želim ti isti scenario kao kod naše Jelene.


Hvala ti mila!   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## martina123

> 2117 eura u bolnici
> 50 eura 1 UZV u ambulanti
> 4 kutije decapeptyla i 2 Gonal pena od 900 jedinica i 6 "običnih" Gonala=cca 160+620+160=940 eura za lijekove
> 5-6 odlazaka ZG-Mb košta oko 150-180 eura
> 
> sve skupa 3287 eura
> 
> i ne znam da li da računam što je europark u blizini, ali i ne znam koliko smo tamo ostavili


Uuuuuuh...  8) 
Ja sa negdje 6 obicnih Gonala budem vec prestimulirana, jajnik mi bude kao nogometna lopta...  (tu negdje, koji Gonal + sam imala u jednom long protokolu u Hrvatskoj i dobila sa svojim jednim jajnikom 13 folikula, 10 blastica smo smrznuli, 2 blastice bile vracene, 1 propao...)..

----------


## Jelena

pa kak od 6 budeš prestimulirana, to je pola dnevno? ovo moje je jednako 30 običnih od 75 jedinica, odnosno 3 dnevno. nikad nisam čula da se manje od 1 dnevno uzima. s čim te onda stimuliraju?

----------


## martina123

> pa kak od 6 budeš prestimulirana, to je pola dnevno? ovo moje je jednako 30 običnih od 75 jedinica, odnosno 3 dnevno. nikad nisam čula da se manje od 1 dnevno uzima. s čim te onda stimuliraju?


Krivo sam objasnila   :Grin:  , znaci uzimala sam tocno ovako:

prvi postupak:
- Klomifen od 2-6dana (2X1)
- Gonal F 1 amp. od 5- 9dc.
(tad je bila Inseminacija - 6 folikula u jajniku)


drugi postupak (long protokol):
- Gonal F (2 ampule) od 4dc - do 10dc. (zadnji dan 3 ampule) + Decapeptyl (1 ampula dnevno)..
I tad mi je bilo 13 oocita u jajniku... (stimulirani IVF)...


Ma htjedoh reci  da (po meni) dosta burno reagiram na stimulacije sa jajnikom. (bar mislim...)

*Jelena*..sory, ja to figurativno rekoh....   :Grin:

----------


## Jelena

ja sam strastveni kalkulator   :Laughing:  

ma budu oni tebi taman odredili koliko treba.   :Wink:

----------


## martina123

> ja sam strastveni kalkulator   
> 
> ma budu oni tebi taman odredili koliko treba.


A mi umjetnici, sve nam ide ali kalkulator bome....   :Embarassed:   :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

Martina, najbolje ti je doći dr. Vlaisavljeviću ili dr-u koji će te gledat na prvom UZV-u i detaljno reći što i kako si primala i što se dogodilo, a još bolje sa sobom ponijeti sve prethodne nalaze jer najlakše doktor od dotkroa čita. Jesi li ikad bila baš na ovakvom protokolu kao u MB-u - ono prvo antibebi mjesec dva, pa supresija, pa UZV, pa stimulacija? Ne mora biti da ćeš imat jajnik veličine "nog. lopte"   :Love: . BTW, jesi li bila kod prof. V-a na konzultacijama, ako da, što je on rekao,kako menadžirati taj problem?

----------


## bublica3

ciao cure   :Bye:    ječer sam poslala mail u MB sa svim nalazima. I ja sam napravila taj korak  :D

----------


## martina123

> ciao cure     ječer sam poslala mail u MB sa svim nalazima. I ja sam napravila taj korak  :D


BRAVO!   :Wink:   :Love:

----------


## wewa

Martina, mozda se sretnemo  :Wink: 
mi bismo aBd trebali u 9. mj, imam dogovor s Jasnom da se cujemo iduci mjesec.

Jelena - pitaj nasu Tani, mamu blizanceka iz Mb kakve su moje prorocke sposobnosti  :Wink: 

a sto se cifre tice - tamam sam toliko i pripremila, samo moram opet dokupiti decapeptyla i gonala... i nama jos + smjestaj.

----------


## martina123

> Martina, najbolje ti je doći dr. Vlaisavljeviću ili dr-u koji će te gledat na prvom UZV-u i detaljno reći što i kako si primala i što se dogodilo, a još bolje sa sobom ponijeti sve prethodne nalaze jer najlakše doktor od dotkroa čita. Jesi li ikad bila baš na ovakvom protokolu kao u MB-u - ono prvo antibebi mjesec dva, pa supresija, pa UZV, pa stimulacija? Ne mora biti da ćeš imat jajnik veličine "nog. lopte"  . BTW, jesi li bila kod prof. V-a na konzultacijama, ako da, što je on rekao,kako menadžirati taj problem?


Bila sam na konzulacijama, i rekla sam mu za problem moje reakcije na stimulaciju, i kada mi je napravio uzv vidio je cistu (svaki mjesec problem sa tim velikim neprsnutim folikulima + mali folikulici)..
Rekao je: mm...da...
Nije dalje komentirao, zato sam mu sad u pismu ponovila kako sam prosla hiperstimulacije i visemjesecna krvarenja... (pazi ovo cak i nakon long protokola: dakle dva mjeseca pilule, zatim Ovitrelle, i prvi uzv pa onda stimulacija/tad je bilo samo visemjesecno krvarenje od ovulacije do menstroacije).
Hiperstimulacija je bila u Petrovoj (kratki protokol), nisu me bas slusali tamo...  :/ 
Zato se eto bojim stimulacije kao vrag tamjana...
U Petrovoj je islo ovako: Klomifen + 11 Gonala F, zatim Ovitrelle (14 dana nakon jajnik mi je bio 108X54mm).

 :/

----------


## martina123

> Martina, mozda se sretnemo 
> mi bismo aBd trebali u 9. mj, imam dogovor s Jasnom da se cujemo iduci mjesec.
> 
> Jelena - pitaj nasu Tani, mamu blizanceka iz Mb kakve su moje prorocke sposobnosti


Ja bi isto rade da me pozovu u 9mj. (taman bi onda ustedila toliko, 8mj. mi je ok ali onako da malo stisnem...   :Grin:  )

By the way, mene je slucaj od Tani upravo pogurao prema Mariboru!.. (nakon njivoe borbe od 7god. negdje)..   :Wink:

----------


## ina33

Martina, mislim da si svoje napravila i upozorila najviše što možeš, ponovno potakni to pitanje na prvom UZV-u kad ti budu određivali broj ampula i nema onda druge nego nadat se najboljem   :Heart:  !

----------


## wewa

> wewa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Martina, mozda se sretnemo 
> mi bismo aBd trebali u 9. mj, imam dogovor s Jasnom da se cujemo iduci mjesec.
> 
> Jelena - pitaj nasu Tani, mamu blizanceka iz Mb kakve su moje prorocke sposobnosti 
> 
> 
> ...


E bas mi je drago da je tako - jako bih voljela da jedna drugoj pravimo drustvo, i u Mb i poslije na trudnickim kruzocima  :Wink:  a nasa ce Jelena dotad vec biti okrugla i zapuhana  :D

----------


## martina123

*Wewa.*. tijek price koji si opisala mi se jaaako svida!   :Wink:   :Love:  

*Ina.*... Tnx, nadam se da ce biti sve ok, vjerujem im jako!...   :Wink:

----------


## Strike

> hej cure vidim da govorite o hormonima ugl. meni je TSH oko 4 i planiram po savjetu MPO dr tražit neku najlaganiju terapiju da ga pokušam dovest do 2 kako je i proporuka...e sad neznam kako dr. Veljko gleda na to..nadam se da me neću imat problema ako bude koristila lijek za štitnjaču...isto tako prolaktin mi je malo povišen ali mislim da je premalo povišen da bi ga snizivala...



I meni je prije terapije TSH bio 4,5 pa se s terapijom spustio na 1,4 i nakon tri tjedna opet skočio na 3,7
Ja koristim Euthyrox 50 i rekli da to moram obavezno piti,a ako dođe do trudnoće onda se povisuje doza. E sad,i mene zanima taj postupak u mb, koliko sam skužila,mi nesmijemo biti na anti baby pilulama i dugom protokolu?
Koliko prije postupka se ide na 1.uzv?

----------


## rozalija

> ciao cure     ječer sam poslala mail u MB sa svim nalazima. I ja sam napravila taj korak  :D


Bravo, bravo draga. Superrrrr. Želim ti puno sreće za Maribor.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

> martina123 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  wewa prvotno napisa
> ...


A vas dvije ubrzo nakon nje ćete biti okruglice.
Wewac vidimo se u ponedjeljak u Sa. Javim se.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## thegirl25

Ja sada nisam pametna što mi je činiti, ostavili su mi neki broj da nazovem ako imam pitanja..pa nešto se mislim da nazovem danas popodne Maribor i da pitam doktora, da mu rečem da se brinem jer mi je i prolaktin skočio a i taj TSH nije baš u okviru preporučenog...a opet s druge strane me strah da se ne navike mi tijelo na taj lijek pa kako onda?? Mislim da bi morale popričat sa Veljkom prije svega...

----------


## wewa

> wewa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  martina123 prvotno napisa
> ...


Jedva cekam!  :D 
A zaboravila sam ti javiti koliko ja gonala imam, mislim da ih je 19 ili 20. U svakom slucaju, zamijenicemo sve sto ja imam  :Wink:

----------


## Strike

> Ja sada nisam pametna što mi je činiti, ostavili su mi neki broj da nazovem ako imam pitanja..pa nešto se mislim da nazovem danas popodne Maribor i da pitam doktora, da mu rečem da se brinem jer mi je i prolaktin skočio a i taj TSH nije baš u okviru preporučenog...a opet s druge strane me strah da se ne navike mi tijelo na taj lijek pa kako onda?? Mislim da bi morale popričat sa Veljkom prije svega...


A jel si prekontrolirala štitnjaču detaljno (uzv,antitijela)? Mislim da ti to nebi bilo loše napraviti da znaš na čemu si. U svakom slučaju bolje da uzimaš lijek ako trebaš nego ne, a i da ne dođeš u 3.mj.pa da te onda odgode za par mjeseci. Ja sam isto u 2.mj. išla slučajno na uzv i eto ti vraga,hašimoto,a nisam imala nikakve simptome,i isto mi bio TSH 4,5
Koji broj si dobila za pitanja? I mislim da bi svakako morale popričati sa Veljkom

----------


## thegirl25

Hej pa da u Ponedeljak idem porazgovarat sa endokrinologom..i objasnit mu cijelu situaciju...definitivno planiram tražit UZV i antitjela....
Veljkov broj ne znam napamet ali ga imam zapisanog doma u slučaju da imam neko pitanje zapisali su mi ga kad sam bila na konzultacijama u Mariboru...
Moj drugi MPO dr. jer za to da pokušam to smanjit on smatra da to nije loše napravit...pa eto ovaj mjesec bi se baš pokušala pozabavit sa time, sljedeći tjedan ću zvat Veljka i popričat o tome, jer me strah da zbog najmanje doze tog lijeka nemogu kod njega u postupak,....

----------


## ina33

O kojem se lijeku radi? S bromergonom ili euthiroxom mislim da možeš u postupak, ali svakako se čuj s Veljkom...

----------


## Strike

> Hej pa da u Ponedeljak idem porazgovarat sa endokrinologom..i objasnit mu cijelu situaciju...definitivno planiram tražit UZV i antitjela....
> Veljkov broj ne znam napamet ali ga imam zapisanog doma u slučaju da imam neko pitanje zapisali su mi ga kad sam bila na konzultacijama u Mariboru...
> Moj drugi MPO dr. jer za to da pokušam to smanjit on smatra da to nije loše napravit...pa eto ovaj mjesec bi se baš pokušala pozabavit sa time, sljedeći tjedan ću zvat Veljka i popričat o tome, jer me strah da zbog najmanje doze tog lijeka nemogu kod njega u postupak,....


Meni je isto moj MPO odgodio postupak i nek pričekam dok sve ne dođe na svoje mjesto,jer kolko sam skužila,cure nisu zatrudnile sve dok TSH nisu spustile na 1-2.
A i meni je sad moj endokrinolog napisao da se ne preporuča trudnoća s povišenim TSH

----------


## Strike

> O kojem se lijeku radi? S bromergonom ili euthiroxom mislim da možeš u postupak, ali svakako se čuj s Veljkom...


Radi se o Euthyroxu. Kad se koristi u trudnoći onda se vjerojatno može i u postupku,ali Veljko će vidjet nalaze pa će onda njegova bit zadnja.

----------


## ici

Evo čitam vas i mi se spremamo u 10 u Mb e sad možda je glupo pitanje ali kod mene je sve ok i hormoni i sve osdtalo MM azoo,kolika je šansa da bude hiperstimulacija jer ja do sad nikada nisam bila ni u dugom ni u kratkom protokolu jedino sam uzimala femaru u 3 postupka(MPO-ovac koji nas je vodio nije baš bio za stimulaciju radi dg MM) i šta mislite koji će protokol biti? Pretpostavljam ako je dugi da startam u 7 mj a kratki u 9 je li tako????  :Wink:

----------


## ici

a i meni *JELENA* miriše na trudnicu(wewa i ja sam vještica po tom pitanju)  :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

cure, ova vaša pozitiva me zbilja veseli  :Love: 
 :Kiss:  vješticama i onima koje se tako osijećaju   :Kiss:  
*ici*, meni se ova godina kod njih čini malo zbrčkana s terminima, prvo ono odgađanje ožujku, sad ovo renoviranje koje se predviđa... ne znam što da ti napišem oko termina.

----------


## martina123

Ma da...
Naime, ja danas pricala sa sestrom Jasnom i kaze da nista ne znaju u svezi termina, jer ne znaju kad ce majstori zavrsiti....   :Sad:

----------


## thegirl25

POkušala sam dobit Veljka na telefon ali se nitko ne javlja na onaj broj koji su mi dali...ugl...prolaktin mi je tek neznatno povišen, pokušat ću smanjit stres koliko je god to moguće...a TSH mi je skroro 4, i mislim da ću uzet minimalnu količinu lijeka ako endokrinolog dopusti, jedino šta se pitam je to da li Veljko i dalje dava jednaku trpiju sa kontracepcijom bez obzira na liječenje TSh ili prolaktina?? To je ono šta se ja pitam...

----------


## ici

Ma sad za termin šta ču ionako sam ja njih u startu krivo shvatila pa sam odmah računala da je 11 mj ane 10 ali nema veze nego mene zanima šta mislite na koji ce me protokol staviti i to oko hiperstimulacije koje su mi šanse a kažem hormoni su mi Ok i sve ostalo mi je Dr V rekao da je odlično, malo me strah jer nisanm nikada bila u stiimulaciji sa gonalima ili sličnom terapijom!

----------


## thegirl25

Ne brini najbolje da ga nazoveš u kliniku?? Pa da se posavjtuješ...

----------


## rijecanka77

Samo da pozdravim sve cure ovdje...  :Kiss:  
Ja stigla u Zg i jučer počela s prvim pikanjem...malo me trema uhvatila ali je sve prošlo ok.  Prvi ultrazvuk mi je u srijedu i onda u četvrtak nadam se za Beč...Samo da sve dobro prodje.

----------


## ivica_k

Ima li tko trenutno u postupku u Viliju? Mi smo danas bili na zadnjoj folikulometriji, u ponedjeljak punkcija  :Grin:  
riječanka77, nek` ti Beč donese sreću  :Saint:

----------


## rijecanka77

> Ima li tko trenutno u postupku u Viliju? Mi smo danas bili na zadnjoj folikulometriji, u ponedjeljak punkcija  
> riječanka77, nek` ti Beč donese sreću


Hvala  :Smile:  I tebi sretno u ponedjeljak, da sve prodje dobro...!  Ja idem u Vili u srijedu na prvi uzv...totalno me frnja zbog te neizvjesnosti...

Idete na ICSI ili...? Mislim zbog dijagnoze...?

----------


## rijecanka77

*ivica_k*  Ok sad vidim da idete na ICSI, nisam odmah registrirala...

----------


## thegirl25

Hej cure šaljem vam svima veliki pozdrav...ja sutra planiram do endokrinologa na razgovor, da vidim kad bih mogla ponovo navidt hormone...Jelena Reni i ostale cure kako se držite?? Veliki pozz

----------


## Reni76

> Hej cure šaljem vam svima veliki pozdrav...ja sutra planiram do endokrinologa na razgovor, da vidim kad bih mogla ponovo navidt hormone...Jelena Reni i ostale cure kako se držite?? Veliki pozz


Ja sam dobro, idem dalje kao da se ništa nije ni desilo.  8) 

Ej.. samo da mi je dogurati do punkcije   :Laughing:  

A i znam kako je Jelena: trudno!

----------


## Jelena

TheGirl, Reni  :Love: 
Malo nam je zamrla tema. Ili je sve već rečeno o privatnim, ili oni dobro informiraju svoje pacijente jer imaju više vremena ili nema baš cura na privatnim.
Ne znam što bih vam rekla kako sam... kao poslije manje operacije. Onak malo kilavo, ali ide. Nemam zbilja još nikakvih simptoma, samo one od utrića. Sve mi je to OK, jedino me čudi da nemam pojačano osjetilo mirisa, jer to bih kod sebe zbilija očekivala. Danas mi je 6. dpt. Vidim na topicu _Nakon ET_-a da druge cure bole jajnici jako. Ja ih osjetim, ali ne bih to nazvala boli. A imala sam barem 16 folikula + jednu cistu koju su punktirali. Valjda to znači da su to pažljivo odradili. Ovaj tjedan radim, malo suzdržano, ali ipak da.

----------


## uporna

*Jelena*,  : * 
Nek malo ideš raditi barem ćeš manje razmišljati o simptomima.  :Wink:  
*thegirl25*  ne sviđa mi se taj tvoj malo povišeni prolaktin. Daj ga probaj izvaditi još koji puta i to kasnije popodne (pročitala sam da je ujutro veći). Ako ti je konstantno povećan trebalo bi ga spustiti jer on ti smeta za smeta za začeće.  :Love:

----------


## tinaka

Vezano uz povišeni prolaktin. I ja sam imala povišeni prolaktin prije postupka i onda mi je doktor rekao da su bili negdje u Belgiji na usavršavanju i tamo su im rekli da se više nigdje u svijetu (osim kod nas) ne gleda baš previše povišena vrijednost prolaktina prije postupka (e, sad, do kojih granica povišena ne znam, da ne velim krivo), jer kao su ustanovili da to uopće ne utječe na ishod postupka.

----------


## martina123

*Reni76.*.. ajde super, drago mi je od tebe citati pozitivni post!   :Love:  

*Jelena*...nemoj opce o simptomima, znas da je kod svake od nas drugacije, cak je i svaka trudnoca kod iste zene drugacija, a kamoli kod svake od nas!  :Wink:  
Dobro je da radis, slazem se sa upornom... Ako puno sjedis, onda se svakih nekoliko malo digni proseci, znas i sama - ne nosi tesko, bez stresa itd, itd..   :Wink:  
A sto se tice jajnika, ajde super da te ne boli!  :Kiss:  

Svim curkama velika pusa   :Kiss:  , da izdrze sve sto moraju i sve sto ih ceka!!!!  :Heart:   (ja da prostite curim kao iz pipe, strasno, osjecala sam da imam cistu i sad sam zivi uzas..... tjesim se da bar ciste vise nemam!)    :Saint:

----------


## marči

još jednom ćemo objasniti zašto Prag više nije zasebna tema nego je spojen s ostalim privatnim klinikama:

1. porastao je broj korisnica Pronatal Sanatorium Prag klinike-time pada u istu kategoriju kao i sve ostale PRIVATNE KLINIKE: Maribor, Ljubljana, IVF Zagreb, Vili....
2. Privatne klinike sami financirate te izdvajanjem bilo koje klinike poimence stvaramo im svojevrsnu besplatnu reklamu (sukladno pravilima ovog foruma to nije dozvoljeno).
3. smanjuje se mogućnost chatanja, za hitna i specifična pitanja ili probleme uvijek možete otvoriti zasebnu temu.

marči

----------


## ina33

> Valjda to znači da su to pažljivo odradili.


Jelena, jajnici različito bole i ovisno o tome gdje su bili folikuli (njihova dostupnost), koja im je zrelost bila itd. - to što te ne bole ne mora biti loše i ne mora biti da su tebi u Mariboru posebno pažljivo radili   :Love:  . Sretno   :Heart:  !

----------


## thegirl25

Da Jelena slažem se većina cura s kojim sam razgovarala o simptomima a ostala je trudna nije ih uopće imala, zato think pink i idemo pomalo dalje...držimo najveće fige..
A što se tiče prolaktina, danas ili sutra planiram popričat sa endokrinologom, pa ćemo vidit da li ćemo ovaj mjesec sačekat pa se kroz 2 tjedna testirat ponovo, definitivno šta mi bude poviše zahtjevat ću liječenje barem tijekom postupka neželim da mi išta umanji šanse ako ja na to mogu djelovat...
Premišljam se ponovo da li da idem u Vinogradsku kao što sam planirala ili da idem u Cito, nekako mi je tlaka 15 dana bit sama u Zagrebu, pa ikako je besplatno vuče me da idem na Cito...

----------


## Maxime

Jelena na razbijaj glavu s glupostima, lijepo ti je martina napisala da je svaka trudnoca drugacija a do bete imas jos malo vremena   :Love:  U zadnjem postupku sam imala 21 JS, prije punkcije sam se lose osjecala, nakon punkcije mi je bilo puno bolje (bilo mi je malo teze sjediti jer sam imala dosta 'skrivenih' JS). Ne znam tko ti je radio punkciju, za Reljica i Vidu znam da imaju laganu ruku za razliku od Veljka   :Grin:  

Draga Jelena mazi busu, uzivaj, odmaraj, think pink i uskoro ces nam javiti predobru betu!

----------


## Jelena

Ma kako bilo, čini se da sam i ovaj put dobro prošla, barem što se boli nakon ET-a tiče. Od četiri punkcije, nikad nisam "dugoročno" imala bolove, ali bome do sada nisam nikad ni imala 16 js + punktirana cista.

Je l to sad OT? 

baš kako veli thegirl "idemo pomalo dalje"
 :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

> Je l to sad OT? 
> baš kako veli thegirl "idemo pomalo dalje"


Ako mene pitaš, da kao i vibranje po ovom topicu i topicima na Potpomognuta u XY, 39+ i sl.

----------


## martina123

Hm... ali onda o cemu bi pricale ako ne o punkciji u toj klinici, ili o uzv-ima, ili o inom doktoru, ili o labosu, ili o putu do Mb-a?...
Pa to sve cini postupak u privatnoj poliklinici... 

A za vibranje da, to se slazem da se seli na Odbrojavanje.

----------


## ina33

> Hm... ali onda o cemu bi pricale ako ne o punkciji u toj klinici, ili o uzv-ima, ili o inom doktoru, ili o labosu, ili o putu do Mb-a?...
> Pa to sve cini postupak u privatnoj poliklinici... 
> 
> A za vibranje da, to se slazem da se seli na Odbrojavanje.


Ako sam shvatila moderatorice - samo o logistici, a ne o tome kako se onda žena osjeća do bete. Da je teško tako pisati - je, jer se stalno moraš seliti na druge topice. Ali, moderatorice kažu da je ovako nemoguće za moderirati i ja im vjerujem jer ne bih nikako htjela da se skroz ukinu topici po pojedinačnim klinikama ili ovako  -pa makar udžuture - jedan za privatne.

----------


## ina33

Tipa, sve ovo što si navela, ali s logističke strane - put za dolazak do MB-a, specifičnosti punkcije u MB-u, specifičnosti načina rada doktora i protokola, ali ne i ovo što nije specifično - kako se tko osjeća - pretpostavljam da bi to trebalo na odbrojavanje.

----------


## marči

> Tipa, sve ovo što si navela, ali s logističke strane - put za dolazak do MB-a, specifičnosti punkcije u MB-u, specifičnosti načina rada doktora i protokola, ali ne i ovo što nije specifično - kako se tko osjeća - pretpostavljam da bi to trebalo na odbrojavanje.


da se ne ponavljam, pravila postoje od kad su teme otvorene!

----------


## martina123

Ok, ok!   :Wink:

----------


## izabella

Drage moje da li je neko bio u Pragu ili ce da ide jer ja idem krajem 07/2009 i pocetkom 08/2009. Javite mi se molim vas da bi znala sta da ocekujem. Inace neznam sta znaci FET pa vas molim da mi objasnite. Ja sam do sada imala 2 IVF-a naravno neuspesna i jedan krio transfer sa zamrznutim JS. Hvala Vam unapred.

----------


## yasmina

FET=transfer zamrznutih JS

----------


## izabella

Yasmina hvala. Onda dakle ovako: 2 IVF Beta 0,1 i 1 FET Beta 39.90 posle pao.

----------


## Strike

*thegirl25* jesi bila kod endokrinologa?

----------


## thegirl25

Ne nažalost doktorica bila odsutna tako da idem u ponedeljak u 10:00 ujutro, odma vam javim šta su mi rekli...
Vjerojatno će mi reć da izvadim ponovo sljedeći ciklus pa da vidimo, imam neki osjećaj...sada se samo kupam idem na plažu svaki dan i relaxam se pa da vidimo oće li pomoć to da se maknem od stresa....

----------


## rikikiki

> FET=transfer zamrznutih JS


FET= transfer zamrznutih embrija

----------


## Strike

Prije 10 dana poslala sam nalaze u Mb(koje nisam imala),pa me zanima da li ih trebam nazvati ili samo čekati?

----------


## thegirl25

Ja nisam sigurna ali mislim nakon poslanih nalaza oni tek šalju protokol na kućnu adresu, barem su meni tako rekli...hmmmm  :?  :?  :?

----------


## Strike

> Ja nisam sigurna ali mislim nakon poslanih nalaza oni tek šalju protokol na kućnu adresu, barem su meni tako rekli...hmmmm  :?  :?  :?


Kako šalju protokol,ako cure vele da se može izabrati stimulacija(Menopur ili Gonal f)? Sad već ništa ne razumijem. I kad bi uopće mogle očekivati taj protokol?

----------


## Jelena

U protokolu stoji npr.:
PRVA FAZA: ...od tog i tog dana uzimati Decapeptyl 0,1 mg ili Sušrefact 0,5 ml...
DRUGA FAZA: ... Menagon ili Gonal F ili Merional...
Premda vjerujem da ako za nekoga imaju poseban razlog zašto nikako ne neki ili zašto baš neki lijek, da ne nude opcije. Meni jesu.

Budući da mi je odgađan početak, prvi protokol kojeg su mi slali je bio skroz drugačiji od drugog i u prvom mi u jednoj fazi nije dan izbor, nego sam morala određeni lijek uzeti (nisam ni počela u tom ciklusu zbog ciste). 

Ja sam u jednom trenutku dr-u objasnila zašto sam odlučila za gonal F, zbog lagane inverzije LH i FSH, ali on je bio jako suzdržan oko komentara.

Strike, imam osjećaj da sam te samo zbunila s tim pravom da biraš lijek. Kad dobiješ protokol nazovi telefonom, konzultiraj se i prepusti se njihovim sugestijama, ako nemaš neki posebni razlog zašto bi određeni lijek koristila (neke naše suborke imaju točnu ideju što žele, neke nemaju).

----------


## thegirl25

Jelena kad vadiš Betu? Nikako dočekat tu tvoju Betu...  :Smile:

----------


## martina123

> Jelena kad vadiš Betu? Nikako dočekat tu tvoju Betu...


da, i ja se pridruzujem cekanjima Jelenine bete...

A bome i cekanjima protokola, s obzirom na obnavljanje labosa ... (sto ce izgleda sve malo prolongirati)....   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Strike

> U protokolu stoji npr.:
> PRVA FAZA: ...od tog i tog dana uzimati Decapeptyl 0,1 mg ili Sušrefact 0,5 ml...
> DRUGA FAZA: ... Menagon ili Gonal F ili Merional...
> Premda vjerujem da ako za nekoga imaju poseban razlog zašto nikako ne neki ili zašto baš neki lijek, da ne nude opcije. Meni jesu.
> 
> Budući da mi je odgađan početak, prvi protokol kojeg su mi slali je bio skroz drugačiji od drugog i u prvom mi u jednoj fazi nije dan izbor, nego sam morala određeni lijek uzeti (nisam ni počela u tom ciklusu zbog ciste). 
> 
> Ja sam u jednom trenutku dr-u objasnila zašto sam odlučila za gonal F, zbog lagane inverzije LH i FSH, ali on je bio jako suzdržan oko komentara.
> 
> ...



Ja sam samo jednom koristila Gonal F i bile su nezrele JS, pa me zbog toga sad malo strah. Ne bih htjela da mi se sad to opet dogodi.A zašto se to desilo,nemam pojma.Možda bi sad bilo drugačije.

----------


## miška

Cure,nakon sedam neuspješnih postupaka,počela sam razmišljat o poliklinici Vili pa me molim vas uputite u ono najosnovnije; da li se sama prva konzultacija naplačuje i da li tada dolaziš sa svim svojim papirima koje si dobivao od klinike gdje si imao postupke ...kako to ide kod njih, uglavnom kako su započeli vaši prvi koraci kod njih ? Nek se nađe jedna dobra duša koja će imati vremena za mene   :Kiss:

----------


## taca70

Miska, evo ja sam u petak bila kod dr.Radoncica na dogovoru za postupak i sve ti je vrlo jednostavno.Nazoves ih za termin koji se ceka ca 2tj., dodes sa svim dosadasnjim nalazima, dr. ti to pogleda i sve se dogovorite.Moram naglasiti da je dr.R izuzetno pristupacan i ugodan covjek s kojim mozes opusteno komunicirati, sto je meni stvarno bilo osvjezenje.Vjerojatno ce ti odmah napraviti i UZV.Placa se sve, ne znam ti pojedinacno cijene ali ja sam 1. razgovor i UZV platila 500kn.Ne znam sta bi te jos interesiralo pa pitaj ovdje ili na pp.Sretno.

----------


## Vali

*miska*, žao mi je zbog bete.   :Love:  

Što se Vilija tiče, ovako je kako ti je taca rekla. Nazovi i naruči se. Mislim da ti je cijena samo konzultacija 200 kuna po novome. Ponesi sve što imaš i dr. R će ti reći što misli o tome. Možda ti odmah i UZV napravi, meni nije. Tražio je još neke pretrage zbog pet ET-a s negativnom betom, a kad sam prikupila nalaze, odmah sam bila u postupku. Sve ide ko po špagi, dr. R vrlo pristupačan i srdačan, možeš petsto puta postaviti isto pitanje, biolog odličan. Sretno!

----------


## miška

Hvala vam cure  :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

> .Moram naglasiti da je dr.R izuzetno pristupacan i ugodan covjek s kojim mozes opusteno komunicirati, sto je meni stvarno bilo osvjezenje.


x. Sretno   :Heart:  !

----------


## mia

nakon duge pauze odlucila ja ponovno krenuti u kakvu takvu akciju (za pocetak barem kontrolni papa i brisevi) i neugodno se iznenadila jer moj dr.T vise ne radi u poliklinici IVF   :Crying or Very sad:  
sad je u drzavnoj poliklinici a nisam bas nekako spremna provoditi puno vremena na hodnicima bolnica....

med. sestra mi je preporucila doktoricu R.D. iz iste poliklinike pa me zanima imate li iskustva s njom? 

druga evantualna varijanta mi je dr. R iz poliklinike Vili pa sam sad totalno u nedoumici sto da radim i kome da odem.

treba mi dr. koji je smiren, podrzavajuci   :Smile:  i eventualno me spreman pripremiti za Prag.
imate neki savjet?

----------


## ina33

Ja sam čula samo pozitivu o novoj dr. u Pol. IVF, a dr. R iz Vilija ti je baš takav kako si opisala u svom postu... Sretno!

----------


## sbonetic

Mia imaš pp

----------


## rikikiki

> druga evantualna varijanta mi je dr. R iz poliklinike Vili pa sam sad totalno u nedoumici sto da radim i kome da odem.
> 
> treba mi dr. koji je smiren, podrzavajuci   i eventualno me spreman pripremiti za Prag.
> imate neki savjet?


Savjetujem ti dr.R jer znam neke osobe koje su se kod njega pripremale (uspješno) za Prag!
Sretno  :Love:

----------


## pčelica2009

Meni su svi na IVF super-upravo sam jučer obavila pregled i dogovor kod dr.Š.Dobila sam zbog svojih nalaza briseva i esch.colli dalacin vag. i multi-gyn za ispiranje rodnice.Brisevi novi gotovi u petak i ja krećem sa stimulacijom početkom 6.Mislim da smo Tikica i ja raspravljale o 6.staničnim zametcima 3.dan.Dr. kaže da su slabije jajne stanice i da je bitna fragmetacija zametaka tj.trebaju biti kvalitetni i pravilno se dijeliti.Što će reći-bitan kvalitet a ne kvantitet.Sada mi je pojačao 4 dana po 4 gonala i možda icsi.Šta bude-bude.Sada odoh na spavanac jer sam došla iz Zg u ponoć a išla raditi jutros u pet.

----------


## GIZMOS

Pozdrav! Molim vas za pomoč!!!!!!!
Nedavno sam bila na konzultacijama u Mariboru i dobila termin za IVF u Mariboru. Kao i obično, milijom pitanja koji su mi se prije ulaska u ordinaciju vrzmali po glavi odjednom su nestali, i sada me toliko toga muči, a nemam koga pitati. Sestra u MB rekla je da nije potrebno nazivati i da ču o svemu biti obaviještena na vrijeme, ali ipak...
Na konzultacijama sam dobila jedan upitnik kojeg ja i MM moamo ispuniti i u roku od tri mjeseca poslati sa ostalim nalazima (koje je doktor zaokružio na listi) u bolnicu. Nakako mi se čini prerano ispunjavati taj upitnik jer sam dosad prošla amo 2 inseminacije, a očekujem prije mb termina jedan postupak u Rijeci. Osim toga dr V. je preporučio laparoskopiju za koju još nisam sigurna da ču je raditi, jer se u Rijeci ne slažu s time, pa mi se čini da ako u ovom trenutku pošaljem nalaze da će velik broj informacija nedostajati jer se štošta može promijeniti do 4 mjeseca. 
Kakva su vaša iskustva? Da li ste nove nalaze slali naknadno mailom ili ste ih pokazali doktoru neposredno prije postupka, na uzv ili slično???

----------


## Maxime

Nalaze sam uvijek slala prije postupka (ne smiju biti stariji od godinu dana). Svaka cast ekipi u Rijeci ali ako ti je prof. Vlaisavljevic preporucio laporoskopiju onda bi ozbiljno o tome razmisljati.

----------


## martina123

> Nalaze sam uvijek slala prije postupka (ne smiju biti stariji od godinu dana). Svaka cast ekipi u Rijeci ali ako ti je prof. Vlaisavljevic preporucio laporoskopiju onda bi ozbiljno o tome razmisljati.


Apsoluntno se slazem! Morat ces izabrat, slusati ili jednu ekipu ili drugu ekipu, inace ces doci do toga da ce ti se sve zbrckati i da vise nista neces znati niti biti sigurna u ista... 
Ja sam nalaze poslala dva i pol mj. prije postupka.

----------


## ina33

Gizmos, prije postupka šalješ nalaze, a apropos laparaskopije različite su paradigme ponašanja naših i slovenskih MPO-ovaca, barem kako sam ja to skužila. Vani (Slovenija) nekako gledaju IVF kao zadnju stvar u nizu i prije nego što se do toga dođe nastoje napraviti sve kako bi taj IVF i uspio - znači svu dijagnostiku odraditi prije, provjeriti sve hormone, sve, sve, sve što bi eventualno smetalo. I, naravno, probati napraviti sve blaže stvari prije jer em je IVF skup, em se teško dočeka, em je hormonalni udar, onda žele osigurat da nema neke sitne cake koja bi mogla spriječavat uspijeh (tipa: endometrioza, tipa povišen TSH, tipa povišen prolaktin, a koji put se to ovdje, u nekim prepoterećenim klinikama previdi i tek se ide čačkat ako je žena imala xy neuspjeha). Ja sam, of kors, pristana, jer sam tamo zatrudnila tako da bih ja definitivno slušala prije ono što bi mi tamo rekli, ma kako mi eventualno emotivno (iz obzira prema "lokalnom" dr-u bilo teško), ali ipak tu smo zbog sebe, a ne iz obzira prema dr-ovima, bilo kojima. Vani, pa i u Sloveniji, koji put na laparaskopiju gledaju kao na normalnu predijagnostiku za IVF, a kod nas će ti reć - uf, to je operacija. Onda, s druge strane, ti isti koji će ti reć ufff operacija, ajme, će rutinski pak poslat muškarca da ode andrologu za mišljenje i operaciju za varikokelu, koja je isto operacija nebezazlenu operacija (vani - Maribor, Brisel više to uopće ne preporučaju, koliko sam čula jer stvarno rijetko pomaže za poboljšanje spermiograma, a nije čista dijagnostika), tako da stav, po meni, nije konzistentan. Ne radi se, naravno, o nekoj lošoj namjeri nego svaki sustav unutar sebe nastoji pomoć pacijentu, ali ja bih tu prednost ipak dala MB sustavu. Naravno, ovisit će i o tvojim inklinacijama što bih ti sad radila. Meni je prof. Vlaisavljević bio rekao da ne trebam na laparo kad je već "preskočena" pa sam je ipak napravila jer sam imala puno neuspješnih postupaka i osjećala sam da to moram napraviti za neki svoj mir, a imala sam med. incikaciju. Sretno, ma što odlučila i kome god se, uvjetno rečeno, priklonila - svi su dr-ovi tu iz želje da pomognu, a samo koji put sreća zna di će tebi upalit i koji će ti savjet, na kraju krajeva, bit bolji (za tebe, mislim).

----------


## pčelica2009

Meni je logičan slijed-folikulometrija,hormoni,spermiogram-ako je to sve ok-onda definitivno hsg pa čak i laparoskopija.Ne znam tko ti je radio inseminaciju a da prvo nije dijagnosticirao prohodnost jajovoda.U biti, bilo bi lakše kada bi znali tvoju dijagnozu.Nakon laporo,6 mjeseci ne možeš u postupak.Tako su barem meni rekli.Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

> Nakon laporo,6 mjeseci ne možeš u postupak.Tako su barem meni rekli.Sretno


Meni su rekli nakon tri (doduše, bila je dijagnostička, ne radna) - laparo + histero sam imala 23.4.2007., transfer mariborskih smrzlića sam imala 3.7.2007. i zatrudnila.

----------


## ina33

E, a propos laparo i bolovanja i to varira od klinike do klinike, meni je rečeno 7 dana bolovanja (radila u CITO-u), neke žene koje su je radile na SD-u su bile na bolovanju 3 tjedna... Vjerojatno ovisi i to što se radilo, ali sam stekla dojam da je to grubo pravilo, tako da je i to klinika-based, kao i koja je dijagnostika potrebna pred laparo... Sve ti ovisi gdje bi je ti radila, što oni kažu i preporučaju...

----------


## ketyy

bog cure    :Kiss:  

ja sam bila prije par dana u mariboru na konzultacijama,na laparoskopiji sam bila prije sest mjeseci zbog operacije endometrioze,sa muzem je sve ok.Dr mi je reka da nam je jedina opcija izvantjelesna oplodnja jer da tu endometrioza nista ne znaci,a da nam u prilog idu godine relativno sam jos mlada (28) i muzev spermiogram je dobar.Sada sam trenutno sest mjeseci na terapiji zoladexom da se uniste ta zarista endometrioze pa mi je reka da mu se javim kad dobijem zadnju inekciju,da skupim ostale nalaze sta nam fale do tada pa da mu posaljem.Nisam ga bas dobro razumila ali mislim da mi je rekao da za taj postupak nisu bitni jajovodi...malo mi to nije bilo jasno ali sam se cila tamo zbunila pa ga nisam pitala nista....je li vi znate o kakvoj se tocno oplodnji radi
help

----------


## ina33

> bog cure    
> 
> ja sam bila prije par dana u mariboru na konzultacijama,na laparoskopiji sam bila prije sest mjeseci zbog operacije endometrioze,sa muzem je sve ok.Dr mi je reka da nam je jedina opcija izvantjelesna oplodnja jer da tu endometrioza nista ne znaci,a da nam u prilog idu godine relativno sam jos mlada (28) i muzev spermiogram je dobar.Sada sam trenutno sest mjeseci na terapiji zoladexom da se uniste ta zarista endometrioze pa mi je reka da mu se javim kad dobijem zadnju inekciju,da skupim ostale nalaze sta nam fale do tada pa da mu posaljem.Nisam ga bas dobro razumila ali mislim da mi je rekao da za taj postupak nisu bitni jajovodi...malo mi to nije bilo jasno ali sam se cila tamo zbunila pa ga nisam pitala nista....je li vi znate o kakvoj se tocno oplodnji radi
> help


Svi odgovori na tvoja pitanja su u ovom odličnom sažetku tehnika medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, a za IVF uopće nisu bitni jajovodi:

http://peternel.ipapercms.dk/demos/RODA/Neplodnost/

----------


## bony

haj žemske  :Bye:  
meni nisu jasne neke stvari oko cijena tih postupaka u privatnim klinikama.Npr. zašto je velika razlika u cijeni prirodnog i stimuliranog icsi kad u stimuliranom ionako sami kupujemo ljekove?Koje su tu usluge zbog čega je stimulirani skuplji?možda zbog oplodnje više stanica kojih bi trebalo biti,zamrzavanja ili.... :?

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja sam se nekako sama sa sobom dogovorila da u roku od 2 mjeseca pošaljem postojeće nalaze (rekli su mi najkasnije tri mjeseca od konzultacija) i onda da naknadno prije postupka ponovim briseve radi sebe. Ponovila bi i hormone jer glupo je donosit zaključke na temelju hormona starih godinu dana kad su se meni već kroz 6 mjeseci svi promjenili. zapravo su mi najbolji bili kad sam prvi put došla kod doktora i rekla ja želim dijete...Čim sam ušla u postupak, valjda od stresa koji nosi, sve se to povisilo na rubne granice, ali nije ipak ništa zabrinjavajuće zasad. mislim da su klomifeni i dabrostoni utjecali na njih!!! Brine me jedino prolaktin koji mi ne pada ispod 550 (ni to nije po doktorima strašno, ali moja kuma je imala prolaktin 770 kad joj je otkriven tumor na hipofizi) Ima li tko sličnih iskustava? Ona je morala hitno na operaciju

----------


## GIZMOS

ne znam da li se rasprava o inseminaciji vodila oko mog pitanja, ali meni je rađen HSG u Izoli i oba jajovoda su prohodna. Nakon toga doktor mi je preporučio da idemo s klomifenima tri ciklusa i ako ne dođe do trudnoče da se naručim za laparoskopiju. Iskreno, bila sam iznenađena jer mi nije rekao da dođem na uzv čisto da vidi kako reagiram na klomifen, ali kao uvijek-šutjela sam, misleći da je ipak on doktor i da zna bolje od mene. 
Hjtela sam samo reči da me ipak nisu samo tako stavili na inseminaciju...ali to je bio sljedeći korak nakon HSG-a ali u drugoj bolnici i kod drugog doktora koji se uopče nije slagao ni sa klomifenima ni sa laparo...
Iskreno, ni meni nije bilo jasno zašto sam dobila klomifen kad je odmah ustanovljeno da su ciklusi u redu, hormoni u redu, da ovulacija postoji...
Sada mi je čak i žao jer mi se nekako čini da što se više ljekovima mješamo u majku prirodu to če nam biti teže vratio organizam koji je funkcionirao u stanje da opet sam bez stimulacija profunkcionira...IMA LOGIKE, ali to su samo moja razmišljanja i nagađanja

----------


## Jelena

> haj žemske  
> meni nisu jasne neke stvari oko cijena tih postupaka u privatnim klinikama.Npr. zašto je velika razlika u cijeni prirodnog i stimuliranog icsi kad u stimuliranom ionako sami kupujemo ljekove?Koje su tu usluge zbog čega je stimulirani skuplji?možda zbog oplodnje više stanica kojih bi trebalo biti,zamrzavanja ili.... :?


Mogu samo nagađati zbog čega je razlika u cijeni. Prvo mora se odrediti stimulacija na osnovi nalaza i kontrolirati strože, nego kod prirodnog. Možda se uzima prosjek broja stanica u stimuliranom pa se na toj bazi kreira cijena jer se mora oploditi veći broj stanica i osigurati im medij, pratiti njihov razvoj. 
Zamrzavanje se plaća dodatno.

----------


## bony

u slucaju da se do transfera ne dođe placa li se cijeli postupak ili samo dio??

----------


## ina33

> u slucaju da se do transfera ne dođe placa li se cijeli postupak ili samo dio??


Dio. U slučaju da je aspiracija negativna još i manji dio.

----------


## gupi51

Da li mi netko može reći par riječi o MPO u Postojni kod dr. Reša? Nažalost s obzirom na ovaj novi zakon tražimo alternativu.

----------


## Jelena

lezanka je tako detaljno opisao njihov bingo odlazak u Postojnu. čini se da su izbrisani njegovi postovi. :/ 

mi smo bili lani. ne znam što te točno interesira. prvo činjenice: folikulometrija se radi u ljubljani, punkcija i transfer u postojni. ne čeka se da se uđe u postupak. dr. reš radi svaki dan uključujući subotu i nedjelju i to prvo rano od 6 ujutro u ljubljani folikulometrije pa od 8 u postojni punkcije i transfere, a onda nekad popodne opet u ljubljani. mi smo rano kretali iz Zagreba, bili u ljubljani već u 5.30, on je uvijek već bio u ambulanti, u 8 smo bili već u zagrebu i normalno išli na posao. prvi termin možeš dobiti putem maila s njihove stranice, ali ljeti, mislim, ne rade.

njegov pristup je dosta jednostavan. govori hrvatski, ali ne govori puno. nekakvo suosjećanje se od njega baš i ne treba očekivati. s druge strane sve funkcionira. nema iznenađenja, nema slatkorječivosti i lažnih nada. čak je malo i presurov u iskazivanju prognoza.

ono što mislim da je jako dobro kod njega je da me na punkciji MM držao za ruku i da smo skupa stiskali moj trbuh i da je bio i na transferu samnom. on definitivno liječi par, a ne ženu kao u dosta drugih klinika. s druge strane nakon transfera 2 embrija je rekao: "vjerojatnost da se oba uhvate je mala, vjerojatnost da se samo jedan ulovi je dosta veća, a najveća vjerojatnost je da se niti jedan ne ulovi."

----------


## gupi51

> lezanka je tako detaljno opisao njihov bingo odlazak u Postojnu. čini se da su izbrisani njegovi postovi. :/ 
> 
> mi smo bili lani. ne znam što te točno interesira. prvo činjenice: folikulometrija se radi u ljubljani, punkcija i transfer u postojni. ne čeka se da se uđe u postupak. dr. reš radi svaki dan uključujući subotu i nedjelju i to prvo rano od 6 ujutro u ljubljani folikulometrije pa od 8 u postojni punkcije i transfere, a onda nekad popodne opet u ljubljani. mi smo rano kretali iz Zagreba, bili u ljubljani već u 5.30, on je uvijek već bio u ambulanti, u 8 smo bili već u zagrebu i normalno išli na posao. prvi termin možeš dobiti putem maila s njihove stranice, ali ljeti, mislim, ne rade.
> 
> njegov pristup je dosta jednostavan. govori hrvatski, ali ne govori puno. nekakvo suosjećanje se od njega baš i ne treba očekivati. s druge strane sve funkcionira. nema iznenađenja, nema slatkorječivosti i lažnih nada. čak je malo i presurov u iskazivanju prognoza.
> 
> ono što mislim da je jako dobro kod njega je da me na punkciji MM držao za ruku i da smo skupa stiskali moj trbuh i da je bio i na transferu samnom. on definitivno liječi par, a ne ženu kao u dosta drugih klinika. s druge strane nakon transfera 2 embrija je rekao: "vjerojatnost da se oba uhvate je mala, vjerojatnost da se samo jedan ulovi je dosta veća, a najveća vjerojatnost je da se niti jedan ne ulovi."


Hvala ti na odgovoru! To me je otprilike i zanimalo. Razmišljamo i o Mariboru ali Postojna nam je puno bliže. Lakše je izvediva. Znaš li otprilike koliko kod njih košta ICSI? 
Možda je i bolje da se dr tako postavlja, možda neuspjeh malo manje boli kad nemaš prevelika očekivanja, a sreća je onda opet puno veća. Joj što filozofiram.    :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

> Hvala ti na odgovoru! To me je otprilike i zanimalo. Razmišljamo i o Mariboru ali Postojna nam je puno bliže. Lakše je izvediva. Znaš li otprilike koliko kod njih košta ICSI? 
> Možda je i bolje da se dr tako postavlja, možda neuspjeh malo manje boli kad nemaš prevelika očekivanja, a sreća je onda opet puno veća. Joj što filozofiram.


nisam sigurna za cijene, ali mislim da su na webu. lijekove smo mi od njega kupovali, onda ti se ne dogodi da imaš viška nečega, jer dobiješ toliko komada koliko ti treba. dosta je jeftinije nego Mb.

i nema kod vas više neuspjeha. ovaj će postupak biti dobitni! mi smo otišli kod njega dok smo čekali Mb da nam ne propadne godina.

----------


## gupi51

> gupi51 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hvala ti na odgovoru! To me je otprilike i zanimalo. Razmišljamo i o Mariboru ali Postojna nam je puno bliže. Lakše je izvediva. Znaš li otprilike koliko kod njih košta ICSI? 
> Možda je i bolje da se dr tako postavlja, možda neuspjeh malo manje boli kad nemaš prevelika očekivanja, a sreća je onda opet puno veća. Joj što filozofiram.   
> 
> 
> nisam sigurna za cijene, ali mislim da su na webu. lijekove smo mi od njega kupovali, onda ti se ne dogodi da imaš viška nečega, jer dobiješ toliko komada koliko ti treba. dosta je jeftinije nego Mb.
> 
> i nema kod vas više neuspjeha. ovaj će postupak biti dobitni! mi smo otišli kod njega dok smo čekali Mb da nam ne propadne godina.



Hvala ti na info. Potražila sam i postove od lezanke ali ništa. 
Nažalost mi se već unaprijed pripremamo za ovaj zakon. Istražujem pomalo i IMSI metodu koju rade u Beču, navodno je bolja od ICSI. 
Nadam se da će i vama jesen biti dobitna i da stignu ljetne bebe.

----------


## maca2

Cure, tko je bio nedavno u prirodnom IVF/ICSI postupku u poliklinici Vili može li mi reći cijenu? Može i na pp ako se ovdje ne smije pisati!
Hvala   :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

cure danas sam čula jednu fantastičnu mariborsku priču.
Par iz grada dugo u braku djece nije bilo. Otišli u Maribor,prvi ICSI i bingo dvojkice. Ostalo im smrzlića i pošto se približilo već 5 godina od njihovog pohranjivanja, odlučili otići po njih da ne propadnu. I opet BINGO i opet duplići.
Tako umjesto možda planiranih dvoje dječice, dobili ih na kvadrat.
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  za Maribor.

----------


## sbonetic

To se zove sreće!!!!!!

----------


## Jelena

prve dupliće smo propustili, ali bismo od smrzlića (ili kako sestra jasna kaže odmrzlića  :Smile:  ) mogli taman dobiti četvero   :Yes:  
 :Smile:

----------


## martina123

> cure danas sam čula jednu fantastičnu mariborsku priču.
> Par iz grada dugo u braku djece nije bilo. Otišli u Maribor,prvi ICSI i bingo dvojkice. Ostalo im smrzlića i pošto se približilo već 5 godina od njihovog pohranjivanja, odlučili otići po njih da ne propadnu. I opet BINGO i opet duplići.
> Tako umjesto možda planiranih dvoje dječice, dobili ih na kvadrat.
>  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  za Maribor.


Ajme majko, koje srece!!!!!  :D  :D Cestitaj im i u nase ime!

----------


## martina123

E sad..kaj mene muci...
Naime, ja imam onako crni iscjedak sto znaci uskoro dobijam M.
To je M taman 2mjeseca prije 8mj. kada kao imam zakazan postupak u Mariboru.
Zvat cu popodne u Mb, jesam dosadna ali bi fakat voljela znati kada i koji je moj termin te kada pocinjem sa antibejbi tabletama...  :/

----------


## ina33

> E sad..kaj mene muci...
> Naime, ja imam onako crni iscjedak sto znaci uskoro dobijam M.
> To je M taman 2mjeseca prije 8mj. kada kao imam zakazan postupak u Mariboru.
> Zvat cu popodne u Mb, jesam dosadna ali bi fakat voljela znati kada i koji je moj termin te kada pocinjem sa antibejbi tabletama...  :/


Nazovi ih, nije uopće tako rijetko da prije stigne menga nego protkol (tako je i kod mene bilo), vjerojatno protokole još nisu napisali ili poslali, ali žene vjerojatno već imaju grupirane po datumima i onda, ovisno o danu menge, će ti sestra reći točno kad početi s antibebi - samo pitaš s kojima (mislim da su Yasmine OK i da se ne mora za tako kratko vrijeme pijenja radit onaj koagulogram).

----------


## martina123

Zvala sam ih, sestra Jasna je na dopustu, javila mi se sestra Marija.
Oni jos ni nisu poceli preuredivati lab, nego valda taman u 8mj.
Nemaju jos protokole, a ja danas dobila...  :?  :/ 

Rekla mi je da nazovem krajem iduceg tjedna. E sad, meni c eonda proci onaj 7 dan pijenja antibejbi tableta, e sad, jel to znaci da mi je onda ovaj mjesec propao kaj se tice njih?
Pa cu ih, recimo, samo jedan mjesec piti to ne znam.
Budem ih pitala...
Jer sam stvarno htjela smiriti jajnik makar na dva mjeseca...

----------


## martina123

..mislila sam 7 dan kada pocinjes sa tabletama..

----------


## ina33

> Zvala sam ih, sestra Jasna je na dopustu, javila mi se sestra Marija.
> Oni jos ni nisu poceli preuredivati lab, nego valda taman u 8mj.
> Nemaju jos protokole, a ja danas dobila...  :?  :/ 
> 
> Rekla mi je da nazovem krajem iduceg tjedna. E sad, meni c eonda proci onaj 7 dan pijenja antibejbi tableta, e sad, jel to znaci da mi je onda ovaj mjesec propao kaj se tice njih?
> Pa cu ih, recimo, samo jedan mjesec piti to ne znam.
> Budem ih pitala...
> Jer sam stvarno htjela smiriti jajnik makar na dva mjeseca...


To ti znači da se ne zna još da li te primaju na vrijeme, pa ćeš piti antibebi mjesec dana, ili ćeš piti antibebi ipak 2 mjeseca, pa će te primiti mjesec kasnije.

----------


## martina123

Da, valda tako...
Javim iduci tjedan kakav im je raspored!   :Wink:

----------


## Matovila

Curke, iduci tjedan idemo na punkciju. Do sada sam primila 12 gonala i osjecam se napuhnuto ko lopta. Nadam se da je sve to normalno.
Mozete li ukratko opisati kako izgleda punkcija kod Vilia i sto mozemo ocekivati taj dan? 

Mog dragog posebno brine njegov dio posla. Naime kad smo bili na VV prostor u kojem je predvidjeno da obavi svoj dio posla je bio skroz "nepoticajan"...  a i dobio je skroz malu usku epruveticu u koju je tesko bilo ista ubaciti i sve mu je skoro otislo sa strane (ovo su njegove rijeci)... Jadan :/  osjecao se grozno taj dan.

Ne bi htjeli da se slican film ponovi...

----------


## ivica_k

Punkciju i transfer rade u Deželićevoj, dobiješ anesteziju (plaća se 700 kn), mm je bio cijelo vrijeme s nama i gledao što se događa - sve bude gotovo za 15 min, ne moraš ništa od svojih stvari nositi
prije punkcije mm je dao svoj doprinos - uvjeti su daleko kulturniji od onih na VV-u
sretno!

----------


## GIZMOS

pozdrav! Može mi netko reči kako se kreću cijene za ivf na Viliju i koliko se prosječno plate lijekovi (ovulacija otprilike 14 dan)

----------


## taca70

Gizmos, mislim da ti je IVF oko 8000kn, ja sam sada u postupku ali nisam pitala za cijene jer racunam otprilike toliko ako nije doslo do nekih znacajnijih promjena.Lijekovi su jako individualna stvar, mene ce doci sigurno 7500kn ako ne i vise.Nema to veze s danom ovulacije.Jesi bila vec negdje u postupku?

----------


## Matovila

Hvala ivice_k  :Kiss:  

Dakle suprug moze biti cijelo vrijeme s nama? To mi je super i nekako ulijeva dodatnu sigurnost. Ovo mi je prva punkcija, svakako mislim uzeti anesteziju. A lijepo se probuditi i prvo ugledati svoju ljubav

----------


## rijecanka77

> Mog dragog posebno brine njegov dio posla. Naime kad smo bili na VV prostor u kojem je predvidjeno da obavi svoj dio posla je bio skroz "nepoticajan"...  a i dobio je skroz malu usku epruveticu u koju je tesko bilo ista ubaciti i sve mu je skoro otislo sa strane (ovo su njegove rijeci)... Jadan :/  osjecao se grozno taj dan.
> 
> Ne bi htjeli da se slican film ponovi...


A sam se nasmijala kad sam ovo pročitala.  Naime, MM je doživio istu stvar na VV vrlo traumatično i mjesecima prepričavao svoje doživljaje našim prijateljima  koji su crkavali od smijeha....Pogotovo ovaj dio za epruvetu i spermu koje je bilo na sve strane osim u epruveti!  
Medjutim, vjerujem da mu u tom trenutku nije bilo nimalo smiješno jer me nakon obavljene "misije" nazvao  i rekao da hitno nadjem privatnu kliniku gdje ćemo ići na prvi postupak jer da se on na VV više ne vraća....

----------


## Matovila

> Medjutim, vjerujem da mu u tom trenutku nije bilo nimalo smiješno jer me nakon obavljene "misije" nazvao i rekao da hitno nadjem privatnu kliniku gdje ćemo ići na prvi postupak jer da se on na VV više ne vraća....


Moj dragi je zbog ovoga skoro pa razvio PTSP  :Grin:  Nije mu bilo lakse ni kad je isao u Petrovu raditi spermiogram. Dok je cekao red za WC, tip iza njega je stalno komentirao kome je kolko dugo vremena trebalo  :Mad:   Ozbiljno je razmisljao o tome da tipa iza sebe odalami. 

Ovo ali i jos neke stvari su nas potaknule da razmislimo o privatnoj klinici...(guzva, cekanje, nemogucnost raspolaganja vlastitim vremenom, punkcija bez anestezije...)

----------


## GIZMOS

TACA70! Nisam još bila u postupku ali se polako pripremam. Ovih dana ću na 3 inseminaciju u prirodnom ciklusu (bez ikakvih ljekova) i onda mi preostaje još jedna. Htjela sam ih preskočiti, ali nije bilo moguče. U 04/10 sam naručena u MB ali bi ako je moguče htjela bar jedan stimulirani postupak proći u HR, čisto da budem upučena i da znam što me čeka. U soc.bolnicama će se to teško dogoditi jer su velike gužve pa sam razmišljala da prije tog 04/10 odem negdje privatno, ako bude prilike. (Mada sam svjesna da se neću moći baš toliko financijski rastegnuti). Ali znaš kako je, kad si na samom početku, htio biš sve odmah-doslovno glavom kroz zid. Tako je meni sad, upisala bi se najrađe na sve privatne i socijalne klinike...*Ali mjesec ima samo 30 dana, a plača samo tri nule...*

----------


## bublica3

Hi cure, poslala sam e-mail sa upitom i svim nalazima do sada u Maribor nadajući se da će odgovorit i evo prošlo je mjesec dana i nikakvog odgovora. 
Planiram ih nazvat idući tj. Nakon koliko vremena zakažu konzultacije s Prof.Vlaisavljevićem?

----------


## basina

> Mog dragog posebno brine njegov dio posla. Naime kad smo bili na VV prostor u kojem je predvidjeno da obavi svoj dio posla je bio skroz "nepoticajan"...  a i dobio je skroz malu usku epruveticu u koju je tesko bilo ista ubaciti i sve mu je skoro otislo sa strane (ovo su njegove rijeci)... Jadan :/  osjecao se grozno taj dan.
> 
> Ne bi htjeli da se slican film ponovi...


Praksa cure, praksa je bitna.
I moj MM 1. put je bio šokiran, al što se mora, mora se, ciljao je najbolje što je mogao. Kasnije mu nisu smetale ni cure koje sjede na stolici točno nasuprot vrata na pola metra, niti komentari iz laboratorija sa poluotvorenim prozorčićem, niti graja cura koje čekaju ispred sobe dr. Lučingera...   Toliko se dobro koncentrirao da kad je mislio da je malo u epruvetici, napunio bi je dva puta.  :Laughing:  
Baš sam ponosna na njega. A bilo je i onih koji su zvali žene za pomoć. I to je ljudski.

----------


## GIZMOS

HEJ BUBLICA!  Na tvom bi ih mjestu nazvala. Nikad im još nisam slala mail pa ne znam što je za očekivati, ali nekako mi je bilo sigurnije zvati ih. Bila sam uporna ali isplatilo se. Ne znam s kim sam pričala, ali sestra koja se javila je bila jako ljubazna (Zvala sam u ordinaciju Magdalene Božić u Novoj Vasi i tamo sam bila i na konzultacijama)

Pozdrav svima i puno uspjeha želi svima koji čekaju i išćekuju!!!

----------


## ina33

> Hi cure, poslala sam e-mail sa upitom i svim nalazima do sada u Maribor nadajući se da će odgovorit i evo prošlo je mjesec dana i nikakvog odgovora. 
> Planiram ih nazvat idući tj. Nakon koliko vremena zakažu konzultacije s Prof.Vlaisavljevićem?


Zovi ih, imaš na njhovoj net stranici broj za samoplačnike koji se zove svaki dan, mislim od 15-16. Od kad ih dobiješ u pravilu se konzultacije čekaju oko mjesec dana, sad će možda i više s obzirom na godišnje.

----------


## amyx

> Matovila prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Mog dragog posebno brine njegov dio posla. Naime kad smo bili na VV prostor u kojem je predvidjeno da obavi svoj dio posla je bio skroz "nepoticajan"...  a i dobio je skroz malu usku epruveticu u koju je tesko bilo ista ubaciti i sve mu je skoro otislo sa strane (ovo su njegove rijeci)... Jadan :/  osjecao se grozno taj dan.
> 
> Ne bi htjeli da se slican film ponovi...
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooooooo i MM je bio u šoku ali samo prvi put,a sad je na VV već ko doma pa je dosta brzo i gotov  :Grin:

----------


## rozalija

> bublica3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hi cure, poslala sam e-mail sa upitom i svim nalazima do sada u Maribor nadajući se da će odgovorit i evo prošlo je mjesec dana i nikakvog odgovora. 
> Planiram ih nazvat idući tj. Nakon koliko vremena zakažu konzultacije s Prof.Vlaisavljevićem?
> 
> 
> Zovi ih, imaš na njhovoj net stranici broj za samoplačnike koji se zove svaki dan, mislim od 15-16. Od kad ih dobiješ u pravilu se konzultacije čekaju oko mjesec dana, sad će možda i više s obzirom na godišnje.


Slažem se sa inom, telefon u ruke budi uporna i zovi ih. I ja sam im spremila mail, čekala nekih 1-1,5 mjesec da se jave sa povratnim odgovorom i na kraju ipak uzela telefon u ruke, bila uporna dobila ih konačno i dogovorila termin.
Zato draga u akciju, izgleda da od mailova nema baš puno koristi, telefon je jedini siguran način ugovaranja konzultacija. Sretno!!!!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## martina123

Od maila ne, ali od poste da.
Sjecate se da sam termin dobila u 8mj. (sad), a na konzultacijama sam bila tek u 11mj. (zato sto sam postom poslala sve papire: dosje bolesti oba partnera, kopija pasosa oba partnera i molba da bi se ljecili tamo).

----------


## Jelena

*martina123*, meni je sestra jasna rekla da ne mogu na FET prije rujna zbog preuređenja laboratorija. moglo bi se i tebi desiti da tek idući mjesec kreneš s kontracepcijom, meni se čak čini vjerojatnim. nadam se da ćeš čim prije riješiti sve nedoumice i da ćeš što kraće čekati. to čekanje stvarno ubija (ako se sjećaš mi smo čekali godinu dana, pa onda još jedan beskonačni mjesec). opet, bolje da lab bude skroz spreman, nego da se forsira prerano.

----------


## martina123

Tu se apsolutno slazem sa tobom, meni nije problem cekati nego bi samo voljela znati, pa da mogu planirati, pa cak da je tek u 10mj.   :Wink:

----------


## martina123

A pogledajte link: http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...nozemstvo.html

i dole komentar: Kad srce kaze dijete - kaze Maribor!   :Grin:  

Pa onda sto reci ?!... Slovenija ne treba ni komentar vise za slovenski turizam!

Kad srce kaze ljeto, kaze Hrvatska ... da, da.... :/

----------


## Maxime

Dezela je od 20. kolovoza opet u punom pogonu   :Wink:  
Uf, malo me uznemirila ova prica o duplicima iz FETa, ipak sam ja vec jedna stara zena   :Grin:

----------


## martina123

> Dezela je od 20. kolovoza opet u punom pogonu


Kak znas, kak znas??? Si zvala? Tell meeeee!!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Maxime

Prijateljica je prije 2 tjedna bila na konzultaciji kod profe i nosila je salabahter s mojim pitanjima sa sobom   :Wink:

----------


## ina33

> i dole komentar: Kad srce kaze dijete - kaze Maribor!   
> 
> Pa onda sto reci ?!... Slovenija ne treba ni komentar vise za slovenski turizam!
> 
> Kad srce kaze ljeto, kaze Hrvatska ... da, da.... :/


Ajme, koja je meni ovo ipak tuga, unatoč našoj maloj Slovenki i unatoč rodbinskoj povezanosti sa Slo, to, naime, da ne možemo i kod nas imati takve lab uvjete i takav zakon, pa kao da je i nakon x godina od raspade ex države aktualna ona pjesma "Slovenija, zemlja mog sna, Slovenija, zemlja obećana"  :Sad: .

A propos blizanaca iz FET-a, *Maxime*, meni su se iz FET-a prvo uhvatila 2, jedan je bio blighted ovum, isto tako i andream s VV-a... Pitaj Veljka što savjetuje a propos broja transferiranih..

----------


## modesty4

Martina 123, molim  te reci mi treba li odmah prilikom slanja nalaza prvi puta poštom u Maribor slati i preslike putovnica ili si to kasnije odradila kada su ti se javili? Da li su ti termin poslali poštom ili si još morala zvati telefonom? Mailom sam pokušala,ali ne odgovaraju!
Naime, ja još čekam samo nalaze progesterona 21 dan, a sve drugo sam obavila, tj. : folikulometriju, ostale hormone, HSG, dodatni pregled štitnjače i sve je uredu. MM imao je malo slabiji spermatogram,ali i to smo značajno popravili nakon što sam ga nakljukala silnim vitaminima!
Ostaje nam jedino Maribor, jer nemam snage za čekanje i razočaravanja u našim bolnicama, ali dok čekam Maribor pokušala bih privatno kod nas.

----------


## ina33

> Martina 123, molim  te reci mi treba li odmah prilikom slanja nalaza prvi puta poštom u Maribor slati i preslike putovnica ili si to kasnije odradila kada su ti se javili? Da li su ti termin poslali poštom ili si još morala zvati telefonom? Mailom sam pokušala,ali ne odgovaraju!


Koliko kužim, preslike putovnica ne trebaju za hrvatske državljanine, nego za srpske, pretpostavljam zbog viznog režima, ali neka se javi martina123 sa svježim infaćima.

----------


## martina123

> modesty4 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Martina 123, molim  te reci mi treba li odmah prilikom slanja nalaza prvi puta poštom u Maribor slati i preslike putovnica ili si to kasnije odradila kada su ti se javili? Da li su ti termin poslali poštom ili si još morala zvati telefonom? Mailom sam pokušala,ali ne odgovaraju!
> 
> 
> Koliko kužim, preslike putovnica ne trebaju za hrvatske državljanine, nego za srpske, pretpostavljam zbog viznog režima, ali neka se javi martina123 sa svježim infaćima.


Trebaju, trebaju sad i nama! (mi oboje hrvatski drzavljani)
Ja sam napravila brosuricu (uvezla sam sve kao biljeznicu, cak sam kasniej dobila pohvalu od doca   :Grin:   ):
- 1str. moje pismo i molba
- 2.stranica preslike putovnica od oba partnera (to su me trazili bas)
- 3str. na A4 ukratko nasa povijest bolesti i svi postupci (po tockama)
- svi nalazi iskopirani naravno (original je kod mene) i ispod svakog je broj stranice (jer sam skroz na pocetku napisala SADRZAJ da se lakse snadu)...

Ha,ha,ha... Nesto kao sto si radila kad si predavala Diplomski rad..   :Laughing:   8) 

Eto,,,

Jer sam i ja prvo slala mail ali nista, pa sam nazvala pa mi je sestra rekla da posaljem pismo.
Onda sam pustila koji tjedan pa zvala za dogvorim konzultacije, koje tada nisu bitne kada su jer se vrijeme postupka racuna od onog datuma primitka pisma, pa se ne moras dalje zuriti....
 :Wink:

----------


## martina123

Jucer sam ih zvala i doc je sada na konferencijama i nema ga...
I moram tek zvati za 14dana....
I kazem ja znaci onda ce sve biti pomaknuto (kontracepcija) i kaze ona meni da ne...
E sad.... J acu zvati taman prije M (jer to mi je zadnji mjesec) i ako necu saznati nista onda cu zahtjevati da preskocim 8mj. jer NIKAKO nejdem bez pauze sa kontracepcijom!...

----------


## Strike

Mi nismo slali preslike putovnica (oba hrvatski državljani). Inače sam te nalaze poslala u 5.mj. Da im naknadno pošaljem ili će me zvati?

----------


## martina123

> Mi nismo slali preslike putovnica (oba hrvatski državljani). Inače sam te nalaze poslala u 5.mj. Da im naknadno pošaljem ili će me zvati?


Cuj, nemam pojma... Ja znam da su mene to trazili.... E sad ne znam jer to zbog mojih dva cudna prezimena ili sto,..   :Laughing:

----------


## modesty4

Martina hvala ti! Skupit ću sve i poslati čim stignu nalazi, ali vjeruj mi diplomskog i stotine seminarskih radova su mi preko glave, tako da sigurno neću biti sistematična kao ti. Ali tako sam se slatko   :Laughing:  na usporedbu!!

----------


## martina123

:Wink:   ...nemas na cemu....

(u zadnje vrijeme smo jako ozbiljne na forumu, pa malo sale ne skodi...   :Grin:   )...(koliko god crno sve izgledalo...)...

----------


## GIZMOS

Pozdrav! Vidim da komentirate da li treba poslati putovnicu!!!
I nama su rekli da je obavezno (putonica ili osobna) i da ne zaboravimo poslati skupa sa nalazima!!! 
Ima možda netko svježe informacije o cijenama postupaka (onako po stavkama kao što je ina33 jednom napisala) Čujem da su se cijene još dizale...
Molim odgovor ako netko zna (može i privatno)

----------


## modesty4

Također zainteresirana za cijene!!

----------


## ici

Baš sam nedavno to ja pitala znači IVF+ICSI oko 3200 €

----------


## rozalija

> Baš sam nedavno to ja pitala znači IVF+ICSI oko 3200 €


Jel to cijena s lijekovima ili bez

----------


## Jelena

ne znam kada su se dizale cijene. u svakom slučaju nama je u svibnju ispalo manje nego sam ja po stavkama izračunala, s tim da kad nisam bila sigurna pri proračunu sam uzimala najgoru opciju. i da, definitivno je jeftiniji uzv u ambulanti, nego u bolnici. nama je ukupno ispalo 2217 eura bez lijekova. sam ICSI je 1089 eura, ali nemam sad mogućnost da vam detaljnije razradim, tek za desetak dana.

----------


## GIZMOS

Hvala Jelena!!! Ajde molim te čim budeš imala novih saznanja o cjenama, javi! Puno je ovdje zainteresiranih, a situacija je (barem meni) takva da svaka kuna puno znači i da treba sve predvidjeti...
Ako je još netko bio nedavno u postupku samo neka se javi sa novim informacijama...

----------


## martina123

Meni je jedina muka taj hebeni datum.... Sestra kaze: ma da kako ne u 8mj.!
Vi curke da se sve pomice za 9mj.
Ja bi zeljela dva mjeseca kontracepciju...
Ma, ljuta sam...malo...
Jer i ja trebam sakupiti lovu, isplanirati slobodno, dati godisnji, mm takoder-.--- A nista ne znam, jos uvijek..   :?   :Grin:

----------


## ici

Koliko sam ja skužila od postova cura koje su bile nedavno to je cijena bez lijekova dakle samo njihov "rad",lijekove ionako kupujemo u nas jer nam pošđalju poštom protokol.

----------


## diona

Ahoj!    :Bye:  
Cure, koliko vas planira u 9.mjesecu u Prag?  Mislim da ću i ja!   :Ups:

----------


## GIZMOS

Ne znam da li je informacija točna ali čula sam da su lijekovi u sloveniji jeftiniji nego kod nas i možda bi ih se isplatilo tamo kupiti...možda vratiti porez itd. (sigurno se da nešto uštedjeti). Znam kad mi je mama bolovala od raka da smo se raspitivali u sloveniji i italiji za neke ljekove koji u rh nisu bili na listi. najskuplji su bili u Italiji, pa kod nas i najjeftiniji u sloveniji i to dost jeftiniji (ne znam zašto...)

----------


## laky

> Ahoj!    
> Cure, koliko vas planira u 9.mjesecu u Prag?  Mislim da ću i ja!


samo   :Kiss:   super da si se javila

----------


## rijecanka77

> Ne znam da li je informacija točna ali čula sam da su lijekovi u sloveniji jeftiniji nego kod nas i možda bi ih se isplatilo tamo kupiti...možda vratiti porez itd. (sigurno se da nešto uštedjeti). Znam kad mi je mama bolovala od raka da smo se raspitivali u sloveniji i italiji za neke ljekove koji u rh nisu bili na listi. najskuplji su bili u Italiji, pa kod nas i najjeftiniji u sloveniji i to dost jeftiniji (ne znam zašto...)


Mi smo kupovali lijekove  u Italiji i bili su mi puno jeftinij nego kod nas (cca 250 eura uštede).  Zvala sam i u Sloveniju ali u neko malo mjesto pa nisu znali za te lijekove.  Radi se o lijekovima koji nisu na listi u RH, barem mislim, jer je jedino ljekarna na Dolcu rekla da ih može uvesti.

----------


## martina123

*Dobila sam protokol mailom!!!!*  :D 

Medutim, ja sam svoj M dobila vec 12.6., a oni su mi rekli da vec u ovom ciklusu pocnem sa kontracepcijom drugi dan....

Zovem ih na mob jos nema nikoga, pokusavam dalje...

----------


## martina123

Evo, napokon znam sve!  :D 
Necu uzimati 2mj. vec samo 1mj. kontracepciju i onda 17.8. prvi uzv!!!  :D  :D  :D 

Cure, drzite mi fige!  :Love:

----------


## rozalija

> Evo, napokon znam sve!  :D 
> Necu uzimati 2mj. vec samo 1mj. kontracepciju i onda 17.8. prvi uzv!!!  :D  :D  :D 
> 
> Cure, drzite mi fige!


Martina šaljem ti milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspiješan postupak u Mariboru da nam se vratiš sa dva   :Saint:   :Saint:   u buši i da otvoriš sezonu mamica od duplića na potpomognutoj u privatnim klinika a onda malo po malo jedna po jedna da te stignu druge cure.
SRETNO DRAGA!!!!!!!!!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## martina123

Joj hvala, sva sam uzbudena, jer me ful iznenadio mail..   :Laughing:  
Nego, evo sto mi pise:

Decapeptyl 0,1mg, Dipherelin 0,1 ili Superfact 0,5 - za supersiju mi pise datum 27.7.2009.

A posto sam ja sev zaboravila od mog zadnjeg postupka (nemojte se smijat   :Grin:  ) htjedoh pitati, koliko dana uzimam supersiju?


Te, takoder, gdje ste vi kupovali supersiju i Gonal F-75 ili jos bolje Gonal Pen? (da vidim gdje mi je najjeftinije)..

----------


## martina123

He,he imam jos jedno pitanje, koja kontracepcija ima najmanje nus pojava?
Na protokolu mi pise:
Femoden, Legravan, Mycrogynon, Stediril isl.

Ina je pricala o Yasmine?

----------


## GIZMOS

Martina123, šta to je sve šta su ti napisal u protokolu ili? Šta nema nekih objašnjenja? Ja nisam nikad bila u stimuliranopostupku ali kako je krenulo vjerojatno ni neću do MB i da mi ako nešto napišu ja to ništa ne bi shvatila...jer ne znam apsolutno ništa o tim ljekovima, kako se daju, kada, zašto...(nadam se da je protokol ipak malo opežniji...cure koje imaju staža sigurno ga shvačaju ali neko kao ja????????
Molim te piši o svemu, sve šta su i rekli, kako točno ide postupak...

----------


## modesty4

Martina123 drži se i sve sa osmjehom!!  :Kiss:

----------


## martina123

Evo dio:

...
Priprema postupka  vantjelesne  oplodnje  ima nekoliko  faza.  Prva  je sinhronizacija  menstrualnog  ciklusa.  U  toj fazi jajnik  je  u  stanju mirovanja i  u  njemu se ne  razvijaju folikuli  i  ne dozrijevaju  jajne  stanice.  To  postizemo svakodnevnim  uzimanjem  kontracepcijskih  tableta ( Femoden,  Legravan, Mycrogynon, Stediril isl.) u periodu
jednog  ili  dva mjeseca.  Nakon prekida  uzimanja  tableta  dobiti cete krvarenje  - menstruaciiu. ....


DRUGA  FAZA  ( FAZA ZASTITE JAJNIH STANICA)
V drugoj  fazipripreme  blokiramo  mehanizme  ovulacije  iduvamo  jajne  stanice  pred  neZeljenim  dejstvorn
hormona LH  Za  to  koristimo jedan od  medikamenata.  Faza  supresije mehanizama ovulacije agonistom.  To su  Decapeptyl  0,1  mg  ili Diphereline  0,1  ili Suprefact  0,5  ml. Aplikaciia  podinje  u svim
skupinama  na  isti datum.  Oba  lijeka  daju  se  svaki  dan,  podkozno,  u isto  doba  dana.  Odredenu  dozu  lijeka aplicirajte  svaki dan do dan pred punkciju.  To  znaci da cete  lijek u zadnjoj  fazi pripreme  aplicirati
zajedno  sa  gonadotropinima.
.............. (znaci svaki dan uzimam Decapetyl ili Superfact od 27.7., tako mislim) 

TRECA FAZA(  FAZA  STIMULACIJE  ZRENJA JAJNIH  STANICA)
U  trecoj  fazi pripreme  stimuliramo  razvoj folikula svakodnevnim  injiciranjem  gonadotropina.
(Faza  stimulacije rasta  folikula gonadotropinima).  Za  tu fazu  treba  nabaviti  lijek Gonal F ili Menopure. Aplikacija  injekcija  podinje  u grupama  istovremeno.  bez  obzira  na dan  pocetka krvarenja  koje  je uslijedilo  uzimanju  zadnje  tablete.  Lijek aplicirajte  svaki dan  pribliZno  u isto vrijeme  (tolerancija  1  sat  prije  ili kasnije) ....

... (eto, medu inim)   :Wink:

----------


## gupi51

> Joj hvala, sva sam uzbudena, jer me ful iznenadio mail..   
> Nego, evo sto mi pise:
> 
> Decapeptyl 0,1mg, Dipherelin 0,1 ili Superfact 0,5 - za supersiju mi pise datum 27.7.2009.
> 
> A posto sam ja sev zaboravila od mog zadnjeg postupka (nemojte se smijat   ) htjedoh pitati, koliko dana uzimam supersiju?
> 
> 
> Te, takoder, gdje ste vi kupovali supersiju i Gonal F-75 ili jos bolje Gonal Pen? (da vidim gdje mi je najjeftinije)..


Ja sam ti Suprefact spray kupovala u Italiji u Basovizzi, to je prvo mjesto nakon graničnog prijelaza Kozina. Pričaju hrvatski i košta 40 eur što je skoro pa duplo jeftinije nego kod nas. Gonal je tamo skuplji, isto je 40 eur.
Sretno

----------


## GIZMOS

hvala na opširnom odgovoru ali je još uijek ništa ne razumijem. Ma nema veze ima jo 10 jeseci do MB a do onda ću valjda znati više...Pozdrav i držim ti veliko fige da uspiješ nakon toliko čekanja..

----------


## martina123

*GIZMOS.*.. e sad, 6godina i je i nije duga borba sa neplodnoscu... Ali mi je cist dost!.. Hvala ti na dobrim zeljama, a ja kad skuzim sve onda cu sve objasniti tu (ok, ne bas kao Ina ali...   :Grin:   )..

*gupi51.*..puno ti hvala draga, zapisala adresu!   :Wink:

----------


## rijecanka77

Za sve one koje zanimaju cijene lijekova u Italiji, ovdje možete provjeriti cijene koje vas zanimaju.  Naime, slučajno sam naletjela na te stranice dok sam tražila svoje lijekove za postupak i mogu potvrditi da su cijene vjerodostojne onima u ljekarni.

Gupi51 je navela npr. Gonal F: 
http://www.paginesanitarie.com/skfar...0sir%201ml.htm
ili npr. Suprefact spray:
http://www.paginesanitarie.com/skfar...1mg%20erog.htm

Ne morate znati talijanski, samo odaberete gore početno slovo lijeka koje tražite i kad se pojavi popis, skrolate do traženog naziva.  Jedino, pazite da su količine identične onima koje tražite, tako da usporedba bude pravilna.

Nadam se da sam pomogla, barem onima koji žive blizu IT i kojima se isplati skoknuti preko granice.  Uglavnom, neki su lijekovi jeftiniji, a neki ne.

Pozz

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pitanje za Mariborčanke, premišljam se već neko vrijeme da li da probamo i tamo pa sam mislila da bi bilo dobro se pribilježiti na listu i da usporedo probam to još par puta ako ne uspije da imam Maribor kao rezervu i sad ako sam dobro shvatila za prvi put se zove telefonski na onaj broj za samoplačenike i onda se šalje poštom svu dokumentaciju ili se čeka prve konzultacije sa doktorom pa tu donesemo to?
Kako bi bilo najbolje?

----------


## Strike

> Pitanje za Mariborčanke, premišljam se već neko vrijeme da li da probamo i tamo pa sam mislila da bi bilo dobro se pribilježiti na listu i da usporedo probam to još par puta ako ne uspije da imam Maribor kao rezervu i sad ako sam dobro shvatila za prvi put se zove telefonski na onaj broj za samoplačenike i onda se šalje poštom svu dokumentaciju ili se čeka prve konzultacije sa doktorom pa tu donesemo to?
> Kako bi bilo najbolje?


Evo,jedna moja prijateljica zvala u Mb prije 2 dana i rekli joj da dođe krajem 8.mj.na konzultacije. Nazoveš ih i kad dobiješ datum konzultacija,doneseš im sve nalaze koje imaš i onda ako ti nešto bude falilo,pošalješ im poštom.

----------


## rozalija

> Pitanje za Mariborčanke, premišljam se već neko vrijeme da li da probamo i tamo pa sam mislila da bi bilo dobro se pribilježiti na listu i da usporedo probam to još par puta ako ne uspije da imam Maribor kao rezervu i sad ako sam dobro shvatila za prvi put se zove telefonski na onaj broj za samoplačenike i onda se šalje poštom svu dokumentaciju ili se čeka prve konzultacije sa doktorom pa tu donesemo to?
> Kako bi bilo najbolje?


Najbolje bi bilo da odmah pošalješ nalaze i da ih nakon toga zoveš na telefon i dogovoriš datum konzultacija jer od momenta kada zaprime nalaze tada se računa datum kada ideš u postupak. tako je naša martina poslala nalaze  a tek par mjeseci nakon toga išla na konzultacije ali datum kada su joj zaprimili nalaze je bio datum kada računaju cca godinu dana kada te pribilježe za postupak.

----------


## martina123

*rozalija..*.   :Wink:  
upravo tako!Pogledaj malo gornje postove u ovom topicu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma da gledala sam i to sto je Martina pisala a citala sam i od Ine i sad sam ostala zbunjena sto prije, ali mislim da mi je jos prerano za slanje dokumentacije pošto uskoro idem na laparoskopiju pa ću im i to morati dostaviti naknadno a i nemam nalaze od hormona to mi je na VV

----------


## pčelica2009

Hormone i ostale nalaze možeš poslati 3 mj. prije postupka.Povijest bolesti i prijašnje postupke šalješ poštom a oni ti odgovore točno kada si na redu i što još trebaš poslati.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hvala svima na odgovorima, mislim da ću pričekati i poslati poslije laparo. to što imam, a onda te hormone naknadno ako to nije bitno za dobivanje termina  :Kiss:

----------


## martina123

Evo, samo da linkam: http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=79138

----------


## Balulalow

Martina, tek sam sad vidjela, da uskoro pocinjete  :D 
Neka bude uspjesan ovaj put u MB.
Imas pp

Svim curama zelim puno srece i pozitivnih beta!

----------


## martina123

Slovenko moja   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Saint:  , hvala ti! Doslo mi je nekako naglo, ali ne mogu se bolje osjecati!

----------


## Maxime

Martinice, surpresori i boosteri se u Maribor pikaju (ja sam se bockala u busi). Diphereline ti sestra Jasna moze naruciti u apoteci ispod privatne ambulante u domu zdravlja (ako se dobro sjecam su jeftiniji od Decaptetyla). Ja sam Menogon narucila preko prijateljice koja zivi u Pragu (puno jeftinije od Gonala i dobro sam na njih reagirala).

Preporucuje se uzimanje kontracepcije koja sto manje unistava endometrij. Pitaj svojeg ginekologa sto ti preporucuje.

Konacno je dosao i vas veliki trenutak, neka vam bude sa srecom   :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

Ima netko da je u posljednjih mjeseci bio kod dr.Reša u sloveniji? Da li se snjim može dogovoriti i prirodni IVF samo uz klomifene ili on odlučuje o postupku? I koliko bi takav postupak koštao? Mora li se u Ljubljanu iči na folikulometrije ili se one mogu raditi doma kod soc.giniča? Hvala vam unaprijed na odgovoru

----------


## gupi51

Pitanje za Mariborčanke. Da li u Mariboru dolazi u obzir opcija da se na folikulometrije ide u jednoj od naših bolnica, a da se kod njih obavi sve ostalo. Bilo bi to puno lakše financijski, a i zbog posla.
Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima.

----------


## uporna

> Pitanje za Mariborčanke. Da li u Mariboru dolazi u obzir opcija da se na folikulometrije ide u jednoj od naših bolnica, a da se kod njih obavi sve ostalo. Bilo bi to puno lakše financijski, a i zbog posla.
> Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima.


Ne znam za tu opciju da li može, ali su ti pregledi u popodnevnim satima od 17h pa nadalje osim vikendom kada se ide kod njih u bolnicu. Ja sam uredno išla raditi i eventualno malo ranije doma ali ako se naručiš kasnije vi ste za 1 h cca u MB i možda čak ne moraš niti izostajati sa posla. A financije su na žalost za MB stavka koju ne možeš izbjeći. Ali ne ide ti se gore svaki drugi dan eventulano 2-3 puta, a ako te kači i vikend jeftinija opcija ti je naći gore smještaj pa prespavati.

----------


## martina123

*Maxime*... da, da ide se naprijed!  :Love:  Uh....

----------


## ina33

> gupi51 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pitanje za Mariborčanke. Da li u Mariboru dolazi u obzir opcija da se na folikulometrije ide u jednoj od naših bolnica, a da se kod njih obavi sve ostalo. Bilo bi to puno lakše financijski, a i zbog posla.
> Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima.
> 
> 
> Ne znam za tu opciju da li može, ali su ti pregledi u popodnevnim satima od 17h pa nadalje osim vikendom kada se ide kod njih u bolnicu. Ja sam uredno išla raditi i eventualno malo ranije doma ali ako se naručiš kasnije vi ste za 1 h cca u MB i možda čak ne moraš niti izostajati sa posla. A financije su na žalost za MB stavka koju ne možeš izbjeći. Ali ne ide ti se gore svaki drugi dan eventulano 2-3 puta, a ako te kači i vikend jeftinija opcija ti je naći gore smještaj pa prespavati.


Potpisujem upornu. Inače, ja sam kod FET-a folikulometrije sve obavljala kod svoje ginićke u ZG-u (ne socijalke, nego privatnice), također se može i onaj prvi UZV obaviti doma i njima javiti samo je li sve OK i javiti ako ima folikula koji su veći od 10 mm. A propos kombinacije s poslom, ako si iz ZG-a, to ti neće biti problem jer u pravilu možeš raditi do tipa 15 h ili 16 i ići na folikulometriju u Mariboru u 17h ili 18 h,jedino ako upadaš ljeti onda moraš ubaciti vremenski buffer ako bi bila gužva da ne zakasniš, ali, u pravilu, koliko sam skužila, u pravilu sačekaju malo. Iskreno, meni je višekratno manji logistički problem vis-a-vis posla bio odradit IVF u Mariboru nego na Vuk Vrhovcu di su folikulometrije češće i ujutro, kad sam bila u Mariboru na postupku (ovome zadnjemu) nisam imala niti potrebe reći na poslu jer je sve upalo poslijepodne ili za vikend, ne sjećam se više, ali se sjećam da mi na poslu nisu znali. Za postupak na VV-u takvo što nije imalo šanse jer su folikulometrije svaki drugi dan i to u jutarnjim satima.

----------


## ina33

I da, *gupi*, ako si iz ZG-a onda nema potrebe rezerviravanja smještaja u Mariboru, većina njih to odradi nakon posla ili nakon transfera ili punkcije putuje doma, iako ima i onih koji se odluče za opciju godišnjeg ili bolovanja i boravka u MB-u. Iz mojeg iskustva, mislim da ti je ako ideš u Maribor dovoljno dva dana bolovanja, i to ako ti ništa od toga ne padne preko vikenda - jedan za punkciju, drugi za transfer. U Mariboru ne preporučaju ležanje nakon postupka i ako imaš uredski posao koji nije nešto fizički zahtjevan čak niti ne moraš na bolovanje - ja sam nakon tog uspješnog transfera išla odmah nakon transfera raditi i uopće nisam bila na bolovanju.

----------


## martina123

Da li se za Gonal i Decapeptyl treba recept? (i ako da, dal ga trazim od Vlaisavljevica?)

----------


## wewa

Martina, drzim fige!  :D 
Malo mi je zao sto se necemo sresti gore, ali pratim te u stopu, mi smo na programu za 9. mj.
Posto uskoro trebam dobiti, zvacu da vidim mogu li kontracepciju uzimati 2 mj, prosli put sam imala uzasne nuspojave i probojno krvarenje... bio je microgynon, pa bih ja nesto drugo, a sta - nemam pojma...

eto, nek nam je sretno  :Wink:   :Kiss:  

btw. nama u BiH ne trebaju recepti, ionako sve placam bez povrata...

----------


## martina123

wewa....  :Wink:   :Love:  
Ja cu si uzeti ili Yasmine ili Dijanu35 (sa njom nisam nikada imala problema).

----------


## wewa

> wewa....   
> Ja cu si uzeti ili Yasmine ili Dijanu35 (sa njom nisam nikada imala problema).


hm, ja nemam pcos, niti iskustva s icim osim stedirilom, ali on se vise ne proizvodi... moram pitati dr za preporuku, u svakom slucaju...

----------


## magdalena 13

Drage forumašice,
Ja sam prvi puta na forumu, ali sam dosta saznala od vaše komunikacije na temu potpomognute oplodnje. Ono što mene zanima, da li netko od vas zna *kuda ići i gdje se obratiti ako je žena bez partnera, a želi dijete*?
Koliko sam saznala, kod nas ta opcija nije moguća, a niti u Sloveniji, čak mi je i dr. Mardešić odgovorio da se to ne može niti u Češkoj.

Ja imam četrdeset godina i sada nemam partnera sa kojim bih mogla ostvariti trudnoću. Bojim se da imam sve manje i manje vremena, pa tražim alternativne opcije.
Zbog nekih uvriježenih predrasuda i komentara tipa "..pa što si do sada čekala.." odmah želim reći da nemam nikakvih lezbijskih sklonosti, ali da sam očito krivo mislila da treba bi trebalo biti"..ja volim njega, on voli mene i želimo imati zajedničko dijete.."! Očito sam bila prenaivna misleći da će mi se to dogoditi...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ici

*wewa* jesi li ti već dobila protokol ili ti je isti od zadnjeg puta???
Ja sam gore u 10 mj jedino ako ne pomaknu radi ovih radova pa me zanima kad bi mogla očekivati papire sa svim šta mi treba????
e i otprilike koliko su vas cure koštali lijekovi za stimulaciju je li kao i u nas otprilike oko 8000kn?

----------


## gupi51

*Ina33* i *uporna* hvala vam na odgovoru. Ja sam inače iz Ri i nama treba barem 3h vožnje do Maribora. Zato je meni Maribor problematičan. Na prvi IVF smo išli u Zg privatno i to skoro svaki 2. dan poslije posla i stvarno nije bilo problema. Meni je šef dosta fleksibilan, ali pitam se što će biti kada se izostanci zaredaju. Ja radim u smjenama, i vikendom i praznicima i stalno nešto moram kombinirati, žicati zamjene, a sve smišljajući razne izgovore. Stvarno mi je to bilo teško. Za Maribor ću morati uzeti ili godišnji ili duže bolovanje pa sam barem na miru. Ali imam ja i tu problem, ne mogu dobiti godišnji kad ja to želim. A zašto Maribor, jer nažalost bolno sam svjesna da ovaj zakon sutra prolazi, a onda zbogom MPO u Hr.

----------


## taca70

Evo mog kratkog izvjestaja s 1.UZV nakon 26 dana pikanja, od toga 19 dana decapeptyl pa jos 7 dana 2gonala+2menopura.Folikuli sitni, ne znam koliko po 10ak mm ali endo 9,5 i estradiol 480pg/ml.Nastavljam sa 3 menopura i u srijedu opet UZV.Valjda ce biti dobro.

----------


## MALA MACA

Nova sam ovdje na forumu ali sam Vas dosta citala,bili smo vec na jednom neuspijesnom postupku u KBC-Rijeka i tamo vise nikako nebi isli jeste da je besplatno ali i ne vrijedi nista,i cijela ta ekipa tamo se nimalo ne trudi iTD.

Suprug i ja se spremamo u novi postupak sad na ljeto tocnije 8.mjesec pa bi nas interesiralo kakvi su Vam utisci o poliklinici IVF u Zagrebu o njihovim biolozima ?
Molim Vas ako mi moze netko odgovoriti tko je tamo bio i utisci ?!
Znam da svi pisete o novom zakonu koji mislimo da nece na ljeto stupiti na snagu,sada jos razmislajmo da bi probali u polklinici IVF,a kasnije ako ne uspije poslali smo papire za Maribor ,jer citajuci vase komentare koji dosta hvalite tu kliniku a procitala sam da je i dosta njima uspijelo tamo ,sto je svima nama naravno najbitnije !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MALA MACA

Da i molila Bih Vas za pojasnjenje o ovom novom zakonu ako tko ima tocne informacije o tom zakonu dali je stupio na snagu ???????????

----------


## martina123

Dobila sam pismo iz Maribora.
Imam par pitanja (svim Mariborcankama   :Wink:  ):

1. Zahvat se placa prije embriotransfera na blagajni bolnice (u EUR) kao akontacija. U slucaju da je konacni racun nakon embriotransfera veci od akontacije, potrebno je doplatiti iznos na blagajni bolnice. U slucaju da je konacni racun manji, pacijent mora podici visak uplacenog novcana blagajni bolnice sa pismenom potvrdom odjela o visini vracenog novca.
Akontaciju troskova treba uplatiti na blagajni bolnice na dan punkcije. Nakon izvrsenog prijenosa zametka (embriotransfer) izdaje se konacni racun.

*Moje pitanje: Koliki je iznos akontacije? Sto se ubraja u akontaciju?
Iznad je tablica sa cijenikom, nije valda da moras platiti sve sa spiska, pa onda kasnije dobijes novac  od onog sto ti nije trebalo?*   :shock:   :Grin:  

Spisak:

- Priprema dokumentacije (to ok, to da)
- Priprema pacijentice za stimulaciju ovulacije (i to ok)
- Folikulometrija (ok, bit ce 2x)
- Punkcija folkula (ok)
- Laboratorij (uh, ok)
- Punkcija testisa i izolacija spermatozoida (ali zasto to? nama to ne treba!)
- Separacija spermatozoida (SWIM UP) (sto to znaci?)
- Embriotransfer (ok)
- Zamrzavanje zametaka ili odmrzavanje zametaka (valda bu)
- Opca anestezija (naravno)
- Predanesteziolosko ocjenjivanje sposobnosti za operativni zahvat (a valda ok)
- Jajne stanice, produzena kultivacija do stadija blastociste (nadam se)
- Pocetna opskrba jajne stanice (sto je to?)
- Separacija spermatozoida (mislim da mm samo to treba)
- Intrauterina inseminacija (zatso to? na to nejdem)
*
Dakle, zbunilo me, jer ja to sve moram platiti?*

----------


## wewa

da krenem od kraja:
Martina, placas samo ono sto su radili - znaci, neces platiti punkciju testisa i sl, pripremi oko 2200 eura  :Wink: 

Mala maca - zakon nije stupio na snagu, nije jos niti usvojen a nadamo se da nece ni biti. Sto se tice IVF Poliklinike, moji utisci su ok, bili smo, pokusali, nismo uspjeli, ali ima cura koje jesu.

Taca - super to ide, samo naprijed, drzimo fige za cijeli vrtic embrija i barem jednu bebu plivalicu u maminoj busi!

ici - nisam dobila novi protokol, trebala bih vec u 7. mj, znaci 2 mj prije postupka, ali nekad moras zvati i ranije zbog stimanja sa svojim ciklusom. posto mi je ovo - jos uvijek - 1. mariborski postupak, ocekujem da ce protokol biti isti, tj. ja imam iste lijekove. decapeptyl i gonal. racunaj do 1000 eura za lijekove, naravno zavisno od godina, ja idem s 3 gonala dnevno.

magdalena - dobro nam dosla! odgovor na tvoje pitanje nemam, ali bi se mozda mogla raspitati u Briselu? mozda tamo uspijes uci u postupak. zelim ti ispunjenje sna   :Heart:

----------


## martina123

Znaci akontacija je samo ono sto su do sada radili?

Ok, i jos me zanimaju tocke:

_ (ok, Punkciju testisa smo rijesili)

-  Separacija spermatozoida (SWIM UP) (sto to znaci?)
- Separacija spermatozoida (mislim da mm samo to treba)

----------


## martina123

I da:

- - Pocetna opskrba jajne stanice (sto je to?)

----------


## martina123

Sa ljekovima meni je ispalo (sve zajedno): 3150 eura...

----------


## wewa

Mislim da ove stavke obrade sjemena zavise od stanja spermiograma. Swim up se radi kod inseminacije, moguce i IVF-a: spermiji se nakon centrifuge propuste kroz hranljivi medij, pa najpokretljiviji isplivaju, zato se zove swim up. Nekako mi je logicno da se taj korak propusta kod ICSI-ja... Moguce da se tad primjenjuje separacija.

U svakom slucaju, na dan transfera placas sve sto su uradili do tada, jer je pretpostavka da nece biti promjena na transferu. Ima transfera koji teze idu pa je ponekad potrebna i anestezija, zato se valjda ovaj oblik placanja naziva akontacijom. Ili mozda obracunaju i smrzavanje, a nekad na 5. dan vide da nema materijala. Ipak mislim da su to samo hipotetske situacije, da je akontacija istovjetna konacnom racunu  :Wink:

----------


## MALA MACA

weva Hvala Vam na odgovoru, za polikliniku IVF-zagreb ,suprug i ja smo isto tako nekako zakljucili ako nam ne uspije da idemo u maribor
Ali ja sam tek sada u 6.mjesecu poslala papire tako da ako ne uspijemo ovdje to znaci da na postupak mozemo doci negdje slijedece godine u 6.mjesecu ????????!!!!! To je dosta dugi period !!!!

Mozda cure koje su prosle i Maribor i nase privatne klinike neka daju svoja zapazanje !!!!!!!!! utiske doktori ,bilozi !!!!!!

----------


## Jelena

*MALA MACA*, dobro nam došla. pitanja koja te muče uglavnom su već odgovorena na ovom forumu puno puta na puno mjesta i najbolje ti je poslužiti se pretražnikom jer prema pravilima foruma ne treba zatrpavati server stalno istim informacijama. evo za početak možeš ovdje pročitati o mariboru:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ivatne+klinike

sretno i nadam se da ćete i prije MB-a dobiti bebicu! 

draga *Martina*, weva ti je već odgovorila na pitanje. nije ni meni sve bilo jasno što moram platiti pa sam uzela najgoru opciju za nas (ni nama ne treba punkcija testisa ili inseminacija, npr., ali neke druge stavke su mi bile nejasne kao i tebi). uglavnom manje je ispalo od te moje najgore opcije isto tako nešto kao što weva spominje. ovisi koliko si puta bila na UZV i jesi li išla u bolnicu ili ambulantu (ambulanta se odmah plaća 50 eura, bolnica na kraju 80 eura, već je pisala Reni o tome).
Ako dobiješ js, mislim da se početna opskrba plaća, e sad što se točno radi mogu samo nagađati.
Oni naprosto imaju standardni formular pa ti pozbrajaju tvoje, a ove +/- razlike u odnosu na iznos uplaćen neposredno prije ET-a su pretpostavljam rijetke. To što si izračunala s lijekovima je realno. Ako sve ide po planu i ne prekine se iz nekog razloga terapija, za Mb s lijekovima treba oko +3000 eura. znaš i sama da različite terapije dobivamo pa se i cijene razlikuju.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti što manje stresno prođe to čekanje. ove zadnje dane je meni isto bilo najgore čekati 
 :Love:

----------


## martina123

Hvala zemskice *(Jelena i Wewa)*! Sad mi je malo jasnije...   :Love:   :Heart:  

I sad mi ostaje jos jedno pitanje (iako smo sakupili lovu za postupak), ali s obzirom da mm radi za slovence, on ima i slovensko zdrastvo.
Po tome bi trebalo znaciti da sve sto se njega tice je besplatno?

Takoder, iako ne znam bas jer cete mi znati odgvoriti, vidjet cu postoji li opcija placanja na rate (kartica, cekovi ili tako nesto..), ipak je onda malo lakse... 

*MALA MACA*... sretno i tebi!

*taca70.*. i za tebe navijamo!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D 

*Magdalena.*.. preporucam ti da sa svojim pitanjem otvoris novi topic, da se pitanje ne "zagubi" u tematskom topicu.   :Love:

----------


## wewa

> Hvala zemskice *(Jelena i Wewa)*! Sad mi je malo jasnije...    
> 
> I sad mi ostaje jos jedno pitanje (iako smo sakupili lovu za postupak), ali s obzirom da mm radi za slovence, on ima i slovensko zdrastvo.
> Po tome bi trebalo znaciti da sve sto se njega tice je besplatno?
> 
> Takoder, iako ne znam bas jer cete mi znati odgvoriti, vidjet cu postoji li opcija placanja na rate (kartica, cekovi ili tako nesto..), ipak je onda malo lakse... 
> 
> *MALA MACA*... sretno i tebi!
> 
> ...


Martina, koliko znam placa se iskljucivo u gotovini na dan transfera na blagajni klinike. Javi ako saznas drugacije, to su korisne info  :Wink: 

nadam se da cete uspjeti iskoristiti i muzevo osiguranje, lijepo je usparati makar malu cifru.

meni je ovaj put nesto jednostavnija prica oko Mb - valjda jer sam zimus prosla sve do samog odlaska tamo, pa znam kako sta funkcionise. rezervisala sam i smjestaj, jos da dokupim lijekove, sredimo vize i spremni smo za put. ovaj put idem bez ocekivanja, ali mozda je tako i bolje.

----------


## diona

> Drage forumašice,
> Ja sam prvi puta na forumu, ali sam dosta saznala od vaše komunikacije na temu potpomognute oplodnje. Ono što mene zanima, da li netko od vas zna *kuda ići i gdje se obratiti ako je žena bez partnera, a želi dijete*?
> Koliko sam saznala, kod nas ta opcija nije moguća, a niti u Sloveniji, čak mi je i dr. Mardešić odgovorio da se to ne može niti u Češkoj.
> 
> Ja imam četrdeset godina i sada nemam partnera sa kojim bih mogla ostvariti trudnoću. Bojim se da imam sve manje i manje vremena, pa tražim alternativne opcije.
> Zbog nekih uvriježenih predrasuda i komentara tipa "..pa što si do sada čekala.." odmah želim reći da nemam nikakvih lezbijskih sklonosti, ali da sam očito krivo mislila da treba bi trebalo biti"..ja volim njega, on voli mene i želimo imati zajedničko dijete.."! Očito sam bila prenaivna misleći da će mi se to dogoditi...


Baš si me iznenadila za dr.Mardešića... Kod njih su išli i parovi koji su u divljem braku a imaju dijagnozu azoo, i nitko ih nije provjeravao...   :Unsure:      Probaj pitati Reginu kako to ide u Belgiji!
U SAD-u znam da možeš!
Sretno

----------


## gupi51

*magdalena* meni se čini da san negdje čitala da je to moguće i u Španjolskoj. Proguglaj malo. Sretno.

----------


## magdalena 13

Hvala svima koje su mi odgovorile i pokušale pomoći. Informirajući se naokolo, dosada sam samo uspjela zaključiti da kod nas i okolnim državama ako NEMAŠ PARTNERA, KAO I DA NE POSTOJIŠ!   :Crying or Very sad:  

I ja znam da u SAD može, a načula sam nešto i za Španjolsku, ipak mi je stano upustiti se u takvu avanturu, a da nemam nikakvih infomrmacija iz prve ruke, od nekoga koji je to konkretno i doživio.
Stvarno me je strah odletjeti na drugi kraj svijeta, među strane ljude, u ruke nepoznatim doktorima. A s druge strane, nije baš ni jednostavno skoknuti do SAD-a svako toliko ako od prve ne uspije   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pippi

> Drage forumašice,
> Ja sam prvi puta na forumu, ali sam dosta saznala od vaše komunikacije na temu potpomognute oplodnje. Ono što mene zanima, da li netko od vas zna *kuda ići i gdje se obratiti ako je žena bez partnera, a želi dijete*?
> Koliko sam saznala, kod nas ta opcija nije moguća, a niti u Sloveniji, čak mi je i dr. Mardešić odgovorio da se to ne može niti u Češkoj.
> 
> Ja imam četrdeset godina i sada nemam partnera sa kojim bih mogla ostvariti trudnoću. Bojim se da imam sve manje i manje vremena, pa tražim alternativne opcije.
> Zbog nekih uvriježenih predrasuda i komentara tipa "..pa što si do sada čekala.." odmah želim reći da nemam nikakvih lezbijskih sklonosti, ali da sam očito krivo mislila da treba bi trebalo biti"..ja volim njega, on voli mene i želimo imati zajedničko dijete.."! Očito sam bila prenaivna misleći da će mi se to dogoditi...


Draga magdalena, dobro nam došla i slobodno pitaj što te zanima.
Žene bez partnera mogu ići u postupke u Češkoj. Klinika na kojoj je to dozvoljeno i sigurno radi je Reprofit u Brnu. 
Pogledaj na engleskom forumu Fertility Friends, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum, na sub boards Czech Republic imaš sve objašnjeno. Osim Reporfita postoje i druge klinike na kojima postoje takvi postupci, sve možeš naći na tom forumu. Na našim prostorima tvoj zahtjev se ne može ispuniti, ali u Češkoj je to toliko normalno i uobičajeno da ćeš se iznenaditi.
Češka je posebno popularna zbog pristupačnih cijena (u odnosu na ostale zemlje) i puno Engleskinja se liječi u češkim klinikama.
Imaš opciju postupaka s vlastitim stanicama, uz donor spermija, ili tzv. embrio adoption (transfer smrznutih embrija). Nema ograničenja vezano za bračni status za bilo koji od tih postupka.
Malo pogledaj na forumu, puno korisnih informacija ćeš saznati.
Sretno   :Heart:  !

----------


## magdalena 13

Draga Pippi hvala najljepša na informacijama, odmah ću se baciti na traženje po webu.. :    :Smile:  

..u međuvremenu sam otvorila ovo i kao zaseban topic, da ne gnavim vas žene koje ste u drugačijoj situaciji,... a možda se javi i netko sa sličinim problemom   :Love:

----------


## ksena28

pod dojmom svog neuspjeha i uoči donošenja (sad ili najesen, svejedno je) novog restriktivnog zakona o MPO, nazvah danas MB. uglavnom sestra mi je rekla da pošaljem sve papire i dosadašnje nalaze, pa će mi se tek tada javiti - jel to doista praksa? ili je bolje dogovoriti konzultacije pa odmah na licu mjesta sve donijeti?

----------


## pčelica2009

samo ti preporučeno pošalji sve papire,jer ti se od dana primitka računa termin.Oni će ti dalje poslati što trebaš napraviti i točan termin.  :Kiss:

----------


## martina123

> pod dojmom svog neuspjeha i uoči donošenja (sad ili najesen, svejedno je) novog restriktivnog zakona o MPO, nazvah danas MB. uglavnom sestra mi je rekla da pošaljem sve papire i dosadašnje nalaze, pa će mi se tek tada javiti - jel to doista praksa? ili je bolje dogovoriti konzultacije pa odmah na licu mjesta sve donijeti?


Kao sto ti je Pcelica rekla, samo ti salji prvo papire, jer kao sto sam vec pisala, ja sam skoro pola godine ranije dobila postupak jer sam mislila da se racuna od datuma konzultacija pa unaprijed godinu dana, a oni su meni vec izracunali pola godine (u 8mj. prosle godine sam poslala papire, u 11mj. prosle godine bila na konzultacijama, a postupak mi je sad, iduci mjesec, dakle 8mj.).!

----------


## ksena28

mi od tih nalaza imamo 3 spermiograma, moje briseve, hsg, nalaze za hiv i hepatitise, hormone... to je dovoljno? uz opis dosadašnjih postupaka?

----------


## martina123

> mi od tih nalaza imamo 3 spermiograma, moje briseve, hsg, nalaze za hiv i hepatitise, hormone... to je dovoljno? uz opis dosadašnjih postupaka?


Da, itekako.

Cek da nadem gdje sam ja opisala sve kaj sam napisala pa da imas (citirat cu se).

----------


## martina123

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  modesty4 prvotno napisa
> ...


Evo ti *Ksena,* mali salabahter!   :Wink:

----------


## martina123

Uh... a ja sam od stresa (prosli tjedan mi je jedna maca umrla, drugu sam dala sterilizirat u ponedeljak, pa ona moja divna susjeda sa divnim komentarima itd...) pocela krvariti (tamno smeda krva kada se brisem, malo al je ima), a danas mi je 20dc. tek.
Uglavnom, vidjet cu jer cu dobiti ranije (uh, bas sad   :Evil or Very Mad:  ), pa ukoliko dobijem hebiga, drugi dan pocinjem sa kontracepcijom...

----------


## ksena28

hvala *Martina123 *  :Kiss:  
tak je i mene iznenadila prije stimuliranog postupka! iš iš vještici   :Mad:

----------


## martina123

Grrrrr....   :Evil or Very Mad:  

I jos, sumnjala sam ja da nekaj nije u redu... Jucer su me da prostite (.)(.) svrbile ko lude, i onda krenule boliti... Pravi PMS 20dc!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ginger

cure, može li mi netko reći koliko su prirodnjaci u poliklinici Vili?
i kako se računaju postupci s klomifenom, tj. neki "polustimulirani"?

----------


## taca70

Joj Ginger, meni je sestra u Viliju jucer procitala sve te cijene ali ja sam upamtila samo za stimulirani jer me to interesiralo.Cini mi se da je prirodni oko 5 tisuca ali nazovi ih i pitaj.

----------


## lona

Pozdrav svima!

Novi sam korisnik foruma, ali veteranka MPO - preko 10 dinamičnih godina na IVF (2. god) i VV (8. god) i puno postupaka. Do sada na žalost bez rezultata, ali i dalje bez odustajanja. 

Na savjet prijatelja kontaktirala sam danas i MB i naručila se za termin krajem rujna, ali čitajući vaše postove ostala sam zbunjena. Da li trebam do dogovorenog datuma poslati dokumentaciju (tražili su me samo povijest bolesti, ništa drugo) da bi ubrzala proceduru ili je samo trebam donijeti na dogovoreni datum? 
U kojem roku primaju u postupak (imam 37 god) i da li sve traže pretrage, odnosno, da li ima smisla napraviti pretrage i prije prvog sastanka?

Pozdrav

----------


## martina123

Posalji dokumentaciju gore navedenu postom, a na konzultacije odi u 9mj. 
Ceka se godinu dana na postupak.

----------


## GIZMOS

Martina123, molim te pošalji nam onu tvoju listu što si dobila, ali sa cjenama...ako se ne smije onda barem na privatno. Mislim da te svježe cijene dosta nas interesiraju a ti si nekako najfriškija s informacijama

----------


## paola

PostPostano: čet srp 02, 2009 3:08 pm    Naslov:
cure, može li mi netko reći koliko su prirodnjaci u poliklinici Vili?
i kako se računaju postupci s klomifenom, tj. neki "polustimulirani"?


Prirodnjak je 3,900
Blago stimulirani (klomifen,femara) 5,900
Stimulirani 7,800
Srertno!!!

----------


## martina123

> Spisak:
> 
> - Priprema dokumentacije - 39,01 
> - Priprema pacijentice za stimulaciju ovulacije - 100,19
> - Folikulometrija - 82,76
> - Punkcija folkula - 100,48
> - Laboratorij - 1 273,89
> - Punkcija testisa i izolacija spermatozoida - 96,12
> - Separacija spermatozoida (SWIM UP) - 27,25
> ...


Naravno, sve u eurima.

----------


## pčelica2009

Znači,jedan klasični ivf+7000kn za injekcije=oko 3000€

----------


## Ginger

hvala paola i taca   :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

Ne  znam kako se vi računale ali meni je po ovom cjeniku došlo 3000,00 eura plus ljekovi cca 1000,00 eura. ukupno 4000.00 eura. računala sam 3 folikulometrije koje će vjerojatno biti, zapravo računala sam sve osim punkcije testisa jer to sam sigurna zasad ne reba a ovo druo je sve moguće (anestezija, zanrzavanje, blastice...) to su sve mogučnosti koje se ne mogu prediditi i uzimam si ih kao moguću verziju...E sad su u još i putovanja za maribor ili boravak tamo 15-tak dana što može još koštati 500-1000 eura.....ops totalni bankrot.

----------


## Biene

*Maribor- slanje dokumentacije*
I ja bih poslala sada našu liječničku dokumentaciju, no nalazi  mojih hormona su u kartonu na VV. Netko je gore više napisao da se hormoni mogu poslati i 3 mj prije postupka (onda ću valjda vaditi nove?) a da je za početak bitna povijest bolesti i prijašnji postupci. Molila bih iskusne forumašice da mi potvrde info.

----------


## martina123

*Biene.*... ja sam imala skroz "stare" nalaze hormona i V mi nije nista spomenuo u svezi toga.
Uostalom, ono sto ce po njemu faliti vec ce ti reci na konzulatcijama pa ces to napraviti.   :Wink:  
Samo posalji papire onak kako sam gore spomenula.

----------


## martina123

*GIZMOS*.....  cuj, ja sam si nabavila jedan paket Decapeptyla (7kom, + 3 koje sam dobila od jedne forumasice) i 10 Gonala F= 2300kn.!
Ne znam, koliko ce tebi trebati...
Ja cu vjerovatno trebati jos Gonala, ali na samom kraju cu, kao sto sam obecala, napisati ovdje detaljan proracun po uzorau na nasu Jelenu!   :Love:  

_Curke, dajem OGLAS!
Evo ga:
Prodajem svoje cike, velicna cist ok, mana je sto boooole i svrbe po bradavicama za poluditi!..._  8)   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
(krvarenje je bilo samo taj 20dc, poslje je prestalo, bar to hvala Bogu)...
A sad da vise ne tupim i da se ne zalim.....   :Grin:

----------


## martina123

> Cure,
> 
> meni ce se ukrstiti datumi gdje uzimam istovremeno kontracepciju i Decapeptyl.
> 
> Jel to u redu?

----------


## wewa

> martina123 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure,
> 
> meni ce se ukrstiti datumi gdje uzimam istovremeno kontracepciju i Decapeptyl.
> 
> Jel to u redu?


to je normalni Mb protokol  :Wink:

----------


## Jelena

> Ne  znam kako se vi računale ali meni je po ovom cjeniku došlo 3000,00 eura plus ljekovi cca 1000,00 eura. ukupno 4000.00 eura. računala sam 3 folikulometrije koje će vjerojatno biti, zapravo računala sam sve osim punkcije testisa jer to sam sigurna zasad ne reba a ovo druo je sve moguće (anestezija, zanrzavanje, blastice...) to su sve mogučnosti koje se ne mogu prediditi i uzimam si ih kao moguću verziju...E sad su u još i putovanja za maribor ili boravak tamo 15-tak dana što može još koštati 500-1000 eura.....ops totalni bankrot.


*GIZMOS*, ti si još veći ziheraš od mene, ja sam isto najgoru varijantu uzimala. ipak mi je po tom cjeniku puno manje od 3000 ispalo, a laički gledano smo imali folikulometrije, ICSI i zamrzavanje. sad ne znam napamet, valjda sam negdje već napisala mislim cca 2200 eura. Nadam se da nisi već uračunala i odmrzavanje  :Smile:  Pretpostavljam da ti je nekih 800 eura razlike značajno kao i meni. 

Ne znam je li to bila slučajnost ili što, kad sam ja bila na transferu sve Slovenke, mislim da ih je 5 bilo, su bile stimulirane Gonalima, i to penovima. Njima to srećom sve osiguranje pokriva. A mi imamo plavo more. 

Cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ne trebate odmrzavanje  :Wink: , barem ne dok mali ne poraste   :Love:

----------


## taca70

Ja sam jos sutra pikalica (to ce biti ukupno 32dana) a u ponedeljak punkcija.Molim cure koje su bile u Viliju da mi napisu kako to tamo izgleda, kakva je anestezija,da li se lezi poslije punkcije i transfera i sl.Rekli su mi da ne moram nista nositi sa sobom a navikla sam na pravi "bolnicki" tretman u Petrovoj.

----------


## nirvana

Taca70 u Viliju je procedura ovakva: skineš se i  obučeš njihov šosić i lijepo legneš na stol. Anestezija koju sam ja dobila kod punkcije je djelovala jako brzo i meni je bilo bezbolno isto kao i buđenje. Za razliku od Petrove kada mi je od anestezije bilo slabo cijeli dan, ovdje nisam osjetila nikakve posljedice. Poslije punkcije nisam ležala ali nakon transfera jesam i to nekih petnaestak do pola sata na stolu gdje se radi transfer a onda su me premjestili u drugu prostoriju gdje sam nastavila. Sveukupno nekih sat vremena ležanja. Sve što se događa dok si svjesna predobri dr. R. ti objašnjava i možeš gledati na monitoru kako ti vraćaju mrvice. Sve u svemu ja sam bila jako zadovoljna. Nadam se da sam ti pomogla, i sretno dalje!

----------


## taca70

Nirvana, puno hvala na brzom odgovoru, ipak mi je lakse kada znam kako ce to izgledati.Dr mi je rekao da se njihova anestezija lakse podnosi od one u Petrovoj sto me jako raduje jer od one sam svaki put jos po 3 puta rigala.I tako cu u ponedeljak samo malo nesto ujutro popapati da ne bude iznenadenja.Osim toga, s dr.R se stvarno sve lakse prebrodi, pogoovo sto nisam navikla na takav tretman.Petrova covjeka stvarno ocelici.

----------


## ina33

> martina123 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  martina123 prvotno napisa
> ...


x

----------


## Jelena

> I tako cu u ponedeljak samo malo nesto ujutro popapati da ne bude iznenadenja.


Zar se smije jesti pred anesteziju?

taca70 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak

----------


## taca70

Jelena, dr mi je rekao da iza 12 ne jedem a punkcija mi je u 16i30.Lakse je kada je punkcija ujutro sto se tice jela.Ne znam, nadam se da cu biti dobro.

----------


## Ameli

nakon dugo mozganja ja i mm smo se odlučili za Prag. zadnja 2 puta na kbc Rijeka su nam radili ICSI postupak pa mislim da ćemo se opet odlučiti za to. molim cure koje su bile da mi malo pobliže kažu kako stupiti s njima u kontakt i koje podatke treba napisati u e-mailu ako se on šalje. pozdrav i sretno svima!

----------


## kekis

Cure, imam pitanje - odnosno htjela bih cuti vaša iskustva za polikliniku IVF. Trebali bi uskoro na IVF tamo, pa me zanima kakva su vam iskustva, kako ide 'proces' itd. I najvaznije - kakvu anesteziju daju za punkciju (nakon punkcija na VV-u ovo mi je 'favourite question'..)

----------


## sbonetic

Ja sam u IVF-u dobila neki koktelčić u venu nije bilo baš bezbolno ali se da izdržati, poslije punkcije nije me ništa bolilo...o Ivf pol. imam samo pozitivno mišljenje...super su dr. i biolozi

----------


## bublica3

> Ja sam jos sutra pikalica (to ce biti ukupno 32dana) a u ponedeljak punkcija.Molim cure koje su bile u Viliju da mi napisu kako to tamo izgleda, kakva je anestezija,da li se lezi poslije punkcije i transfera i sl.Rekli su mi da ne moram nista nositi sa sobom a navikla sam na pravi "bolnicki" tretman u Petrovoj.



Taca70, SRETNO!!!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## pčelica2009

Kekis-što se tiče IVF-nazoveš dr.za termin konzultacija,obaviš razgovor,a što se tiče koktelčića,meni je to nakon VV savršenstvo.Ležiš na krevetu dok ti ne osjetiš da možeš ustati-jer se malo vrti  nakon punkcije,obavljaš razgovor sa biologom prije transfera i oni te savjetuju a ti odlučiš sama,a dan nakon punkcije možeš gotovo svaki dan ako želiš zvati biologa i informirati se o svojim zametcima.Stalno su kraj tebe i uz tebe.

----------


## kekis

sbonetic, pčelice - hvala na info!

----------


## sbonetic

*kekis* ako ti šta treba samo pitaj.....ja ću najvjerovatnije u devetom mjesecu ponovo!!!! jedva čekam

----------


## GIZMOS

Pozrav! može mi neko od cura koje su prošle IVF u CITO malo detaljnije o proceduri. Koliko se čeka na konzultacije, postupak, dali priznaju postoječe nalaze, koje nalaze traže svježe prije IVF i koliko košta prirodni IVF, ultrazvuk i sve što je potrebno za postupak? Ja u 8 mjesecu idem na GO na Pag i ako bi uspjela probala bi tamo, pa vas ,molim da mi što prije odgovorite da si nam planirati i da ih eventualno kontaktiram.

----------


## Ordep

u cita ti rade dr.šparac i dr. poljak , svaki je super na svoj način. ako imaš sve dokumente, tj. napravljene pretrage, onda se naručiš,(naruče te za dan, dva) i onda ti doktor odredi protokol , lijekove ti i oni mogu nabavit ili ti sama , kako ti je zgodno i onda krećeš u postupak.svaki drugi, treći dan te naručuju na ultrazvuk da vide kako folikuli napreduju i oko 14, 15 dana odprilike je punkcija, to prođe za čas , ne boli jako, i onda se ide na vraćanje  embrije, drugi ili 5 dan, tako odprilike i tad plačaš tek punu cijenu icsi mislim 9tis.kn.
kad ti u prirodnom ciklusu vraćaju fet onda to dođe 3 tis.kn, isto svaki drugi dan na uvz.
nalaze priznaju, ne vjerujem, ako su nalazi unutar godine dana  da traže nove.
ivf ja ne znam koliko sam košta možda 1000 kn, ne znam ti to, ali najbolje ti ih je nazvati na tel i pitati. dr.š ide na godišnji od 01.08 do 15.08 ja mislim.

Poliklinika CiTO
Moliških Hrvata 4, 21000 Split
tel:  021 / 45.78.00

mail: ordinacija1@cito.hr 
tel:  021 / 45.55.15

----------


## Ameli

GIZMOS biti ćemo na susjednim otocima, ja sam na Rabu a ti ćeš biti na Pagu pa ćemo si   :Bye:   želim ti puno sreće!
cure pa zar nijedna nezna nešto o Pragu?

----------


## ina33

> cure pa zar nijedna nezna nešto o Pragu?


Ameli, cure znaju masu o Pragu, ali zasad (dok nije prošao ovaj novi rigorozni zakon) tamo se većinom ide na donaciju jajne ili sjemene stanice, tj. iz ovih krajeva se uglavnom tamo ide iz tih razloga, ja očekujem da će, kad zakon prođe, parovi u većoj mjeri odlaziti i za "regularan" IVF-ICSI. Pitaj sve što te zanima o Pragu na topicu "Donacija spolne stanice", ne znam što si točno pitala, gubi se ovako sve na istom topicu.

----------


## laky

ima li tko mob od sestre Danice treba mi za frendicu a hitno je.moze i na pp

----------


## tiki_a

kekis, potpisujem sbonetic i pčelicu. Imam samo dobra iskustva s Pol. IVF. Razgovaraj otvoreno s dr-om ili glavnom sestrom o onome što ti je jako važno....Mene su zadnji puta nekako najjače uspavali, pasalo mi je   :Grin:  . Dogovori se s njima, SRETNO!

----------


## GIZMOS

Ordep, hvala ti na info. Jučer sam ih ja već kontaktirala mailom i odmah je odgovorio dr. poljak. Napisao je samo da im pošaljem nalaze mailom pa ću tako vjerojatno i napraviti. Ako netko zna još kakvu informaciju neka napiše. Ja bi definitivno probala IVF u prirodnom ciklusu bez stimulacije, jer ne želim zasad radit nešto bez moje MPO jer to bi je (jako) povrijedilo. Čula sam da se na jednu curu dobro izderala kad joj je rekla da je uz nih otišla i privatno. radi se o jednoj MPO trudnici. Dr. je dslono poludila i rekla joj da joj je ona napravila dijete i da nema šta sad švrljat po drugim bolnicama i tražiti druga mišljenja dok joj ona vodi trudnoču... Simulirani postupak joj ipak ne bi mogla sakriti...

----------


## tuzna

i ja bih imala jedno pitanje...zna li iko da li se u pragu radi micro TESE i koliko se ceka na konsultacije od trenutka kad nazoves do njih,tj.jesu li one uopce obavezne za obavit ili mozemo odmah dogovoriti postupak?
 :Love:

----------


## rijecanka77

> Ja bi definitivno probala IVF u prirodnom ciklusu bez stimulacije, jer ne želim zasad radit nešto bez moje MPO jer to bi je (jako) povrijedilo. Čula sam da se na jednu curu dobro izderala kad joj je rekla da je uz nih otišla i privatno. radi se o jednoj MPO trudnici. Dr. je dslono poludila i rekla joj da joj je ona napravila dijete i da nema šta sad švrljat po drugim bolnicama i tražiti druga mišljenja dok joj ona vodi trudnoču... Simulirani postupak joj ipak ne bi mogla sakriti...


Ja bih od takve MPO doktorice pobjegla glavom bez obzira!  :shock: Pa tko to ima pravo zabraniti drugo mišljenje?

----------


## Maxime

debeli potpis rijecanki, a moje misljenje je da se jedna takva bahata osoba uopce ne bi smjela baviti medicinom   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pčelica2009

Pa da meni netko uspije sa mpo napraviti dijete,ja bih sigurno ostala voditi trudnoću kod njega.Znači da zna što radi.To je kao kod moje dr.gin. koja je otišla u privatnike,pa ju mijenja svaki dan drugi dr. iz bolnice.Onda kaže jedna trudnica-jedan dan mi jedan kaže :Shock: tvoreni ste dva prsta,a sutradan drugi :Shock: tvoreni ste prst.A ona jadna:koliko sam uopće otvorena kad oni imaju različitu debljinu prstiju??  :Laughing:

----------


## Jelena

Potpis rijecanki. Ne vjerujem ljudima koji misle da su najpametniji i ne zanima ih mišljenje kolega. Dapače, bojim ih se i izbjegavam. Ljudsko je tijelo presloženi organizam, da bi netko mogao sa 100% vjerojatnošću bilo što tvrditi.

----------


## tinaka

> a bi definitivno probala IVF u prirodnom ciklusu bez stimulacije, jer ne želim zasad radit nešto bez moje MPO jer to bi je (jako) povrijedilo. Čula sam da se na jednu curu dobro izderala kad joj je rekla da je uz nih otišla i privatno. radi se o jednoj MPO trudnici. Dr. je dslono poludila i rekla joj da joj je ona napravila dijete i da nema šta sad švrljat po drugim bolnicama i tražiti druga mišljenja dok joj ona vodi trudnoču... Simulirani postupak joj ipak ne bi mogla sakriti...


Oprosti, nemoj shvatiti preosobno, ali meni zvuči ko da se ti bojiš svoje doktorice. Ja se u takvom okruženju ne bi mogla opustiti i prepustiti s punim povjerenjem toj osobi.  :/

----------


## GIZMOS

Istina je, pisala sam ja već o tome. Nije svaki doktor za svakoga, ali da se ne ponavljam...

----------


## IRENA456

GIZMOS,ja sam kod dr.P dosta dugo i jako je dobar stručnjak a prvenstveno čovjek koji voli svoj posao
Dat ću ti jedan mali savjet.
On zna šta radi i šta je najbolje za pacijenticu i ako mu budeš sugerirala može bit jako neugodan.Ovo ti ne govorim da bi te isprepadala nego da se lakše odlučiš.
Ti u postupke ideš zbog sebe i imaš pravo birat dr.kojeg hočeš
Ako ti mogu bilo kako pomoč, tu sam

----------


## wewa

da i zvanicno prijavim - stigao protokol, punkcija planirana za 19.09.09.
u petak pocinje leteci cirkus s prvom tabletom kontracepcije...

----------


## Jelena

ju-hu wewa!  :D 
sakrijte pasoše u sef!  :Wink:

----------


## Maxime

Go wewa go   :Love:

----------


## wewa

> ju-hu wewa!  :D 
> sakrijte pasoše u sef!


  :Laughing:  ozbiljno sam razmisljala da napravim skriveni džep u gacama   :Laughing:

----------


## GIZMOS

Hvala ti Irena, imat ću to na umu ako se odlučim za Cito, još uvijek sve ispitujem, a ako mi se termin ne potrefi sa vremenom kad sam na GO sve će mi propasti. A htjela bi tamo  otići, baš bi htjela!!! Jednostavno ne želim u MB doći nespremna i značilo bi mi iskustvo, kako god ono bilo...

----------


## Jelena

GIZMOS, sretno! Mislim da bi ti to bio dobar tajming, taman da u slučaju da ne uspijete (nedajbože!), imaš vremena da ti se tijelo kako treba oporavi do Mb. Želim ti od sveg srca da zatrudniš već ovo ljeto i osobodiš termin nekome u Mb   :Kiss:

----------


## IRENA456

GIZMOS imaš pp

----------


## martina123

> ju-hu wewa!  :D 
> sakrijte pasoše u sef!


  :Laughing:  

Naprijed Wewa!!!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D 
Nadam se da cemo obje biti uskoro vesele i debele!   :Love:

----------


## Maxime

Ja jedino vjerujem strucnjacima koje svoje pacijente motiviraju da idu po drugo misljenje, po meni to znaci da imaju povjerenje u svoje znanje i rezultate i da uvazavaju misljenje svojih kolega.

Ukoliko se radi o dr. Podobniku, on nije strucnjak za MPO i ja osobno bi  obavezno trazila misljenje specijaliziranog MPO ginekologa ...

----------


## IRENA456

Ako si mislila na moj post ,slažem se za Podobnika ali ovdje je riječ o Citu znači dr.Poljak

----------


## laky

> da i zvanicno prijavim - stigao protokol, punkcija planirana za 19.09.09.
> u petak pocinje leteci cirkus s prvom tabletom kontracepcije...


 :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ina33

> GIZMOS prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja bi definitivno probala IVF u prirodnom ciklusu bez stimulacije, jer ne želim zasad radit nešto bez moje MPO jer to bi je (jako) povrijedilo. Čula sam da se na jednu curu dobro izderala kad joj je rekla da je uz nih otišla i privatno. radi se o jednoj MPO trudnici. Dr. je dslono poludila i rekla joj da joj je ona napravila dijete i da nema šta sad švrljat po drugim bolnicama i tražiti druga mišljenja dok joj ona vodi trudnoču... Simulirani postupak joj ipak ne bi mogla sakriti...
> 
> 
> Ja bih od takve MPO doktorice pobjegla glavom bez obzira!  :shock: Pa tko to ima pravo zabraniti drugo mišljenje?


x. Ne zaboravite - nismo mi tu zbog doktora, nego oni zbog nas!!!

----------


## wewa

> Jelena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ju-hu wewa!  :D 
> sakrijte pasoše u sef! 
> 
> 
>   
> 
> ...


Ja vec ispunjavam ovaj drugi uslov   :Laughing:  
jedva cekam trudnicke muke aBd, mantram i vibram za nas obje   :Kiss:  
cure, hvala sto se radujete mojim novostima   :Heart:  


a moram i na temu koju je Gizmos nacela:
grozim se tvrdnje da je dr nekome napravio bebu - svjedoci smo toliko embrija koji se ne implantiraju, ma kako odlicno na pocetku izgledali, da li ce se trudnoca ostvariti ili ne, najmanje je u rukama ljekara... bahata mi je svaka drugacija tvrdnja.

i da, svakako bih razmotrila promjenu ljekara - kao sto cure vele, oni su tu zbog nas, a ne obratno.

----------


## pčelica2009

U rukama doktora,biologa i Boga(moje skromno a ne bahato mišljenje)  :Kiss:

----------


## pčelica2009

U rukama doktora,biologa i Boga(moje skromno a ne bahato mišljenje)  :Kiss:

----------


## martina123

> martina123 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Jelena prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Laughing:  ...   :Laughing:  ...
Joj, dao Bog da pisemo o trudickim mukama uskoro...   :Saint:

----------


## GIZMOS

Ma hočeš sigurno i to če nas sve ohrabiti! Samo naprijed!

----------


## AB7

laky jel trebaš broj od Danice iz Praga?Ako njega trebaš evo ti:00420724291087 samo što ti je ona sad na g.o.tako isto i ostalim curama koje se spremaju za Prag neka nazovu ovaj broj i Danica će vam sve reći što vas zanima.  :Smile:

----------


## fatamorgana

wewa draga, sretno ako Bog da   :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## laky

> laky jel trebaš broj od Danice iz Praga?Ako njega trebaš evo ti:00420724291087 samo što ti je ona sad na g.o.tako isto i ostalim curama koje se spremaju za Prag neka nazovu ovaj broj i Danica će vam sve reći što vas zanima.


da treba mi za frendicu

----------


## nina1

žene drage molim pomoć ...
najviše zbog predstojećeg zakona a onda i zbog uvjeta odlučili smo 
probati i u mb 
nalaze mislim poslati poštom u 9 mj pa me interesira koliko stari nalazi smiju biti ... većinom imam nalaze (briseve, hormone...) od 12/08 
da li su to prestari nalazi ?

----------


## pčelica2009

Bitno je da pošalješ povijest bolesti,da možeš dobiti termin,a nalaze šalješ 3 mj.ranije.Ja mislim da je bolje da su ti brisevi,papa i hormoni novi,jer ja sam radila bris 2 tjedna prije pa je pokazalo esch.colli.Kad pošalješ povijest bolesti,oni će ti poslati što i kada trebaš poslati.Kad im pošalješ nalaze-oni će ti najvjerojatnije poslati protokol(barem ja tako mislim-do protokola još nisam stigla).

----------


## bublica3

ciao cure, nakon koliko remena se nakon telefonskog poziva u Mariboru dobije termin za konzultacije? Odugovlačim nazvat jer ne želim da me naruče prije 10 mjeseca!!

----------


## pčelica2009

Termin ne dobiješ kada nazoveš nego kad oni zaprime tvoju dokumentaciju,znači ako pošalješ sada,u postupak ćeš ići u 7.mj 2010.

----------


## bublica3

Hvala na odgovoru!!!!   Ja sam  sredinom 5 mjeseca poslala mail sa svom skeniranom dokumentacijom. Nitko mi nije odgovorio do danas. Planiram ih nazvat na telefon, ali ne želim termin u ljeto. Znači od prilike godinu dana!   :Wink:

----------


## pčelica2009

ja sam poštom-preporučeno.

----------


## nina1

> Bitno je da pošalješ povijest bolesti,da možeš dobiti termin,a nalaze šalješ 3 mj.ranije.Ja mislim da je bolje da su ti brisevi,papa i hormoni novi,jer ja sam radila bris 2 tjedna prije pa je pokazalo esch.colli.Kad pošalješ povijest bolesti,oni će ti poslati što i kada trebaš poslati.Kad im pošalješ nalaze-oni će ti najvjerojatnije poslati protokol(barem ja tako mislim-do protokola još nisam stigla).


hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

molim vas, ako netko zna, neka mi posalje cijene praga na pp
mislim ici gore ako ovaj idiotski zakon stupi na snagu, pa da imam backup

hvala unaprijed   :Kiss:

----------


## martina123

> ja sam poštom-preporučeno.


To je i jedini nacin koji oni priznaju.   :Wink:

----------


## rvukovi2

*molm vas koje se liječite po privatnim klinikama u RH da napišete koja je cijena FET-a ovdje na temu.
*
i inače, već smo vam i prije rekle, slobodno pišite cijene, nemojte preko pp-a, info. su bitne svima.

----------


## rozalija

> *molm vas koje se liječite po privatnim klinikama u RH da napišete koja je cijena FET-a ovdje na temu.
> *
> i inače, već smo vam i prije rekle, slobodno pišite cijene, nemojte preko pp-a, info. su bitne svima.


Ja ću prva cijena FET-a u CITU je 3000 KN.

----------


## rvukovi2

puno hvala :Kiss: , a cijena u ivf pol.?

----------


## Jelena

Mb ima sve po stavkama pa pretpostavljam da se računa zamrzavanje + odmrzavanje + embriotransfer = 224,80+224,80+125,86=575,46 eura

Znači preko 4200 kuna, ne znam koliki je tečaj sad, s tim da je zamrzavanjanje već plaćeno nakon stimuliranog postupka, tako da preostaje još oko 2500 kuna.

----------


## Biene

Je li se kao početak postupka u Mariboru računa početak primjene antibebi pilula ( piju se 2 mjeseca) ili stimulacija prije IVFa?

----------


## ina33

> Je li se kao početak postupka u Mariboru računa početak primjene antibebi pilula ( piju se 2 mjeseca) ili stimulacija prije IVFa?


Mislim početak pijenja antibebi - tada se obavezno mora nazvati sestra i prijaviti kad se započelo s prvom tabletom i to je početak postupka.

----------


## ina33

> Je li se kao početak postupka u Mariboru računa početak primjene antibebi pilula ( piju se 2 mjeseca) ili stimulacija prije IVFa?


Mislim početak pijenja antibebi - tada se obavezno mora nazvati sestra i prijaviti kad se započelo s prvom tabletom i to je početak postupka.

----------


## Biene

Hvala Ina  :Smile:

----------


## Biene

To bi značilo ako dobim termin za postupak za godinu dana, da onda tek počnem s antibebi, a sam postupak je za otprilike 14 mjeseci?

----------


## rotty

Ja sam imala konzultacije u veljači 2008. i rečeno mi je da sam za godinu dana u postupku. Protokol sam primila krajem listopada i od idućeg mjeseca krenula sa anti-bebi. Termin za prvi UZV, stimulaciju i postupak sam odradila u siječnju 2009. (rezultat je u potpisu  :D ).
Znači kod mene je bio slučaj da sam čekala 11 mjeseci na postupak, uključujući i kontracepciju.

----------


## Biene

Hvala Rotty, super za uspjeh :D

----------


## Jelena

ja nisam bila na pilulama, već samo decapeptyl i gonal i još sam uletila u travnju kad je bila ona frka u Mb, svejedno je ispalo da bi punkcija trebala biti točno godinu dana od provg razgovora. nije bila jer mi je zbog nekih problemčića odogođen postupak mjesec dana.

Biene, sretno!

----------


## rozalija

Jpj cure ja jedva čekam svoj postupak u MB, sljedeći mjesec radimo markere i šaljemo nalaze i onaj upitnik popunjen za Maribor. E sada imam  jedno pitanje ako nam je postupak dogovoren za 02/2010 kada bih mi mogli zaprimiti protokol da možemo polagano krenuti sa nabavkom lijekova i naravno sa slaganjem financijske konstrukcije,
A da Jelena jesi ti sama za stimulaciju izabrala gonale ili ti ih je doktor V. odredio i na osnovu čega gonali. Ja sam do sada koristila samo menopure, gonale nikada i neznam kako na njih reagujem pa sam malo u dvojbi zbog stimulacije.

Cure  :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## GIZMOS

ROZALIJA, kada su tebi rekli da pošalješ nalaze i upitnik? Ja sam bila na konzultacijama u 5 mjesecu i dobila termin u 04/10 i rekli su mi da nalaze pošaljem u roku od tri mjeseca od konzultacija. Malo mi je rano jer vjerujem da će još biti promjena do druge godine, a i čini mi se da bi na taj način nalazi bili prestari (recimo hormoni i brisevi) Ovo ostalo (markeri,hiv, vdrl...) nema veze, ali hormoni mi se mjenjaju iz mjeseca u mjesec a kamoli do 04/10. Ja sam mislila čak nazvat ili poslat poruku na onaj mobitel od sestre da provjerim, ali stalno nešto odgađam...Mislim da i na upitniku piše da ga treba vratiti na njihovu adresu skupa s nalazima u roku od tri mjeseca...

----------


## GIZMOS

I još jedno pitanje? Šta mislite kakva bi mogla biti moja terapija ako još nikad nisam bila u postupku (osim AIH-a) ? Dugi ili kratki protokol i o čemu to uopče ovisi? koliko tih gonala, decapeptyla? Počinju za prvi put sa manjim dozama ili je to sve individulano?

----------


## ina33

> I još jedno pitanje? Šta mislite kakva bi mogla biti moja terapija ako još nikad nisam bila u postupku (osim AIH-a) ? Dugi ili kratki protokol i o čemu to uopče ovisi? koliko tih gonala, decapeptyla? Počinju za prvi put sa manjim dozama ili je to sve individulano?


Dugi protokol, svi su u dugome, ovisi o logistici klinike i o timingu punkcije, tako rade često pacijentima opterećene klinike, osim ako nekonema posebnu dg. zbog čega je posebno uputno bit na antibebi - PCOS, endometrioza, ciste ili tako nešto. S obzirom na mladost, vjerojatno će ti krenuti s dvije ampule gonala, ako bude potrebno, dizat će ti je natri, gonal je lijek izbora za mlađe pacijentice, decapeptyl jednom dnevno, to je svima isto. Kod tebe nemaju već nekog iskustva u smislu kako si reagirala na IVF stimulaciju, tako da će to bit prva probna vožnja, nadajmo se, uspješna.

----------


## pčelica2009

ja ću poslati nalaze tri mjeseca prije,znači negdje u 12.Jel to ok?(mislim nadam se da neću morati)

----------


## ina33

> ja ću poslati nalaze tri mjeseca prije,znači negdje u 12.Jel to ok?(mislim nadam se da neću morati)


Mislim da je, ali možeš mailati sestre i provjeriti. Sretno!

----------


## coolerica

pozdrav cure..evo i mi se spremamo poslati dokumentaciju u mb..koliko sam shavtila za početak je dovoljno poslati povijest bolesti i neke osnovne nalaze (spermiogram, HSSG hormone). Malo me sram pitati ali da li je povijest bolesti nešto što pitaš svog doktora da napiše ili mogu sama sročiti ukratko što ne štima, što smo do sad radili... također me zanima da li oni sami odlučuju da li je par za IVF ili ICSI ili i to sami tražimo...  :Embarassed:

----------


## pčelica2009

sročiš ukratko problem i priložiš sve što si do sada radila npr.spermiogram ili hsg ili sl.,ovisi o bolesti

----------


## coolerica

hvala pčelice , to je bilo brzo  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## GIZMOS

cURE MOJE DRAGE, NIJE VEZANO ZA POST, ALI UPRAVO SAM NA POSLU DOŽIVJELA UŽASAN STRAH, NEMOĆ...SVAŠTA NEŠTO. RADIM NA GP, TRČI SLOVENAC SA BEBICOM U RUCI PREMA MENI I PRUŽA MI DIJETE I VIČE NA MENE DA ZOVEM HITNU, DA SE DIJETE GUŠI. UŽAS! 15 MINUTA JE TREBALO DA DOĐE HITNA I TIH 15 MINUTA NEĆU NIKADA ZABORAVITI...PRESTRAŠNO. NADAM SE DA JE BEBA SADA DOBRO I DA JE U SIGURNIM RUKAMA, ALI TAJ OSJEČAJ DA NAS 20 STOJI I NE ZNA KAKO POMOĆI, A RODITELJI VIČU, PLAČU, U ŠOKU SU...NEKE OSNOVE BI SVAKA OD NAS TREBALA ZNATI I STVARNO ĆU SE RASPITATI KAKO REAGIRATI U TAKVIM SITUACIJAMA JER OVO JE VEĆ 3 SLIČNA SITUACIJA KOJOJ SAM PRISUSTVOVALA NE ZNAJUĆI ŠTA I KAKO DALJE...

----------


## laky

kod nas se pali sluzbeno auto i prati auto roditelja pod rotacijom  do prve hitne ili bilo koje s prelaza nečeka se hitna ,radim isti posao i imali smo slične situacije kad je trebalo reagirati a imali smo i tečejeve "krizne situacije " ato treba svima .
sorry na OT

----------


## GIZMOS

Da, otac djeteta je molio policiju da napravi upravo tako ali dotični je rekao da ne može, ja radim na carini, nemam ni službeno vozilo ni rotirku pa nije bilo šansi da na taj način pomognem. Mene zadesilo smirivanje roditelja u ne baš mirnoj situaciji...ali dobro je, nadam se da je dobro...

----------


## ina33

> pozdrav cure..evo i mi se spremamo poslati dokumentaciju u mb..koliko sam shavtila za početak je dovoljno poslati povijest bolesti i neke osnovne nalaze (spermiogram, HSSG hormone). Malo me sram pitati ali da li je povijest bolesti nešto što pitaš svog doktora da napiše ili mogu sama sročiti ukratko što ne štima, što smo do sad radili... također me zanima da li oni sami odlučuju da li je par za IVF ili ICSI ili i to sami tražimo...


Povijest bolesti - mislim da je OK ono što vi sročite i ostali liječnički nalazi koji ukazuju da ste za IVF ili ICSI. Jeste li za IVF ili ICSI gledaju oni, ali u dogovoru s vama - ima slučajeva kad su nalazi neloši (kao kod nas), ali par ima loše rezultate oplodnje u prethodnim IVF-ovima pa onda to par istakne i kaže da je njihov hrvatski MPO-ovac sugerirao ICSI. Na primjer - tako je bilo kod nas. Ako vam je prvi put da idete na IVF onda će vas oni voditi.

----------


## pčelica2009

gizmos-ako je mala beba-okreneš naopako i protreseš-to se meni dogodilo sa jednogodišnjakom jer mama nije naglasila da dijete ne zna jesti,samo na flašicu(dijete počelo plaviti).Kada je veće onda onaj zahvat-zablokirala sam pa se ne mogu sjetiti kako se zove.

----------


## martina123

Ja pijem svoju Dijanu35, malo me kadkad ulovi tuga pregolema   :Grin:  , ali posto znam da je sve to samo kemija onda se ne sekiram!  8) 
Cula sam se sa sestrom, uglavnom sad ih pijem do 5.8. neprekidno, zatim pocinjem sa Decapeptilom!.. 
Pa onda prvi uzv doma, i onda 17.8. uzv u Mb! :D

----------


## wewa

> Ja pijem svoju Dijanu35, malo me kadkad ulovi tuga pregolema   , ali posto znam da je sve to samo kemija onda se ne sekiram!  8) 
> Cula sam se sa sestrom, uglavnom sad ih pijem do 5.8. neprekidno, zatim pocinjem sa Decapeptilom!.. 
> Pa onda prvi uzv doma, i onda 17.8. uzv u Mb! :D


bravo, bravo, samo korak po korak!
ja pijem svoj Yasmin, boli me glava, muce mucnine, ali manje nego s Microgynonom, barem zasad - a slijedim te s 3 sedmice razmaka  :Wink:   :D

----------


## martina123

:D   :Wink:  

Joj, mene mucnine muce samo malo ujutro, ostalo (osim male depre koji put) je ok!...

Ma super macko, gremo mi polako!  :Saint:

----------


## rozalija

> ja ću poslati nalaze tri mjeseca prije,znači negdje u 12.Jel to ok?(mislim nadam se da neću morati)


Mislim da bi ti ipak mogla poslati malo ranije nalaze jer nama je postupak 02/2010 a doktor je rekao da nalaze pošaljemo krajem 8 mjeseca kako bi se mogla odrediti stimulacijašto znači da ćemo tri mjeseca unaprijed doboti protokol. A što se nalaza tiče doktor preferira markere, HIV i VDRL koji ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mjeseci a nama za hormone ništa nije rekao da mu spremimo. Na konzultacijama smo donijeli nalaz hormona. Ipak ja ću sada kada budem slala markere i HIV odraditi i hormone i spremiti ih tako da bar ima uvid u nalaz pred određivanje stimulacije.

----------


## pčelica2009

hvala,onda ćemo to u 8.mj kad budem na godišnjem(ionako mislim da i ovaj puta ništa)  :Sad:

----------


## Jelena

> Jpj cure ja jedva čekam svoj postupak u MB, sljedeći mjesec radimo markere i šaljemo nalaze i onaj upitnik popunjen za Maribor. E sada imam  jedno pitanje ako nam je postupak dogovoren za 02/2010 kada bih mi mogli zaprimiti protokol da možemo polagano krenuti sa nabavkom lijekova i naravno sa slaganjem financijske konstrukcije,
> A da Jelena jesi ti sama za stimulaciju izabrala gonale ili ti ih je doktor V. odredio i na osnovu čega gonali. Ja sam do sada koristila samo menopure, gonale nikada i neznam kako na njih reagujem pa sam malo u dvojbi zbog stimulacije.
> 
> Cure


Draga *rozalija*, oprosti nisam ni skužila da si me pitala, malo sam dekoncentrirana u zadnje vrijeme. Što se tiče financijske konstrukcije, već sam pisala da moraš računati s oko 3000 eura s lijekovima. Cjenik si vidjela. Ja ne bih puno unaprijed kupovala lijekove. Ja sam imala decapeptyle oko mjesec dana unaprijed, a Gonale sam kupovala malo po malo da mi ne ostane viška, jer su jako skupi. 
Ja sam sama odabrala Gonale, iako mi je prvo rečeno Menopure. Imam laganu inverziju LH-FSH pa sam si tako sama posložila da bi mi bilo bolje. Nemam medicinsku potvrdu (nisam ni pitala) da je to opravdano, ali je meni bilo logično i dobro je ispalo. Rozi ~~~~~~~~ iz sve snage!

----------


## rozalija

Jelena   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

da li stvarno nalazi HIV-a i markeri hepatitisa ne smiju biti stariji od 6 meseci. Po meni je nekako dovoljno jednom ih napraviti dok si u postupku, ima oš netko informaciju da tako traže u MB da budu svježi. Za hormone  markere ima logike, ali pak ovo...???? Ne vjeruem da bi opet mogla dobiti uputnice kad je sve bilo negativno

----------


## GIZMOS

da li netko radio pretrage na TOXOPLASMA gondii i kako se ta pretraga radi uopče? Da li iz krvi, da li ide preko uputnice (je to ono povezano s mačkama ili sam zabrijala) Ja imam 4 mačke pa pitam, nikad se ne zna...

----------


## wewa

> da li netko radio pretrage na TOXOPLASMA gondii i kako se ta pretraga radi uopče? Da li iz krvi, da li ide preko uputnice (je to ono povezano s mačkama ili sam zabrijala) Ja imam 4 mačke pa pitam, nikad se ne zna...


ja sam radila kompletan TORCH, tu je i titar toxoplazmoze, i to na svoju ruku prije Mb. ispalo je dobro sto sam uradila jer mi je Toxo pozitivna, a nemam vlastitu macku, samo puno gostujucih u vrtu.

----------


## rozalija

> da li stvarno nalazi HIV-a i markeri hepatitisa ne smiju biti stariji od 6 meseci. Po meni je nekako dovoljno jednom ih napraviti dok si u postupku, ima oš netko informaciju da tako traže u MB da budu svježi. Za hormone  markere ima logike, ali pak ovo...???? Ne vjeruem da bi opet mogla dobiti uputnice kad je sve bilo negativno


Hej draga moja i mi smo na konzultacijama imali sve nalaze i markere i HIV i opet je doktor ponovio da ih odradimo ponovo jer pred postupak ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mjeseci a za hormone apsplutno nije ih ni spomenuo niti rekao da ih trebamo imati novijeg datuma ali je zato markere, HIV i VDRL strogo pocrto novijeg datuma.

----------


## GIZMOS

Ma oni izgleda svima drukčije govore, meni su u ono vrijeme bili tek napravljeni u 5 mjesecu i možda zato nije ništa spominjao. Čak je rekao da ja ne tream ništa iše od nalaza jer sam imala sve, jedino je napomenuo da MM napravi što je potrebno. Meni je predložio još samo laparoskopiju ali jednostavno ne znam ko da mi ju napravi, jer u kbc Rijeka ne žele.

----------


## Jelena

GIZMOS sigurno ti ne trebaju novi nalazi. Nisu niti meni trebali. Rekao nam je dr. da je to sve što mu treba i to je to, nitko nas nije poslije pitao za nove. Eh, to za toxoplazmu ne znam. Ali ja bih napravila sve što mi padne na pamet od pregleda, jer mi je bio prevažan ishod.

----------


## rozalija

A neznam cure moje izgleda da smo mi imali različite situacije ali nama je stvarno rekao da uradimo ponovno navedene nalaze. GUZMOS i mene je reka da se žena ne može smatrati 100% ok, ako nije odrađena laparo iali s obzirom da nas dvoje idemo ICSI da nije neophodna. Ja sam ipak odlučila u 9 mjesecu kada prođu ove vrućine odraditi i laparo i histero da budem full spremna. 
Samo ne znam ima li neko ograničenje u razmaku između laparo i postupka, točnije nakon laparo za koliko mogu u postupak.

----------


## wewa

> A neznam cure moje izgleda da smo mi imali različite situacije ali nama je stvarno rekao da uradimo ponovno navedene nalaze. GUZMOS i mene je reka da se žena ne može smatrati 100% ok, ako nije odrađena laparo iali s obzirom da nas dvoje idemo ICSI da nije neophodna. Ja sam ipak odlučila u 9 mjesecu kada prođu ove vrućine odraditi i laparo i histero da budem full spremna. 
> Samo ne znam ima li neko ograničenje u razmaku između laparo i postupka, točnije nakon laparo za koliko mogu u postupak.


ima veze, najbolje da nazoves sestru Jasnu na onaj broj mobitela iza 2, pa vidis s njom. meni je pauza nakon histeroskopije bila 2-3 mjeseca.

super da si se odlucila i to obaviti, onda rastereceno mozes po bebaca   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

> rozalija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A neznam cure moje izgleda da smo mi imali različite situacije ali nama je stvarno rekao da uradimo ponovno navedene nalaze. GUZMOS i mene je reka da se žena ne može smatrati 100% ok, ako nije odrađena laparo iali s obzirom da nas dvoje idemo ICSI da nije neophodna. Ja sam ipak odlučila u 9 mjesecu kada prođu ove vrućine odraditi i laparo i histero da budem full spremna. 
> Samo ne znam ima li neko ograničenje u razmaku između laparo i postupka, točnije nakon laparo za koliko mogu u postupak.
> 
> 
> ima veze, najbolje da nazoves sestru Jasnu na onaj broj mobitela iza 2, pa vidis s njom. meni je pauza nakon histeroskopije bila 2-3 mjeseca.
> 
> super da si se odlucila i to obaviti, onda rastereceno mozes po bebaca


Nazovi, ali evo da ti kažem svoj slučaj - isto se nakon konz. u MB-u odlučila obaviti laparo + ponoviti histero, pitala dr. Šparaca kolika je pauza nužna - 3 ciklusa. Laparo+histero+biopsija endometrija na bakterije (moj prijedlog zbog problema s upalama) bila 23.4.2007., uspješan transfer iz kojeg se dogodila moja jedina trudnoća bio je 3.7.2007.)

----------


## ina33

Uz ogradu, ovo moje je bilo FET, tj. nisam imala stimulaciju tj. dugi protkol, provjeri sa sestrom u MB-u, mislim da će one to znati.

----------


## rozalija

ina  :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## pčelica2009

rozalija,meni su nakon laparo rekli da ne mogu 6 mjeseci u stimulirani.Najbolje provjeri

----------


## GIZMOS

Oprosti na neznanju, ali što je to TORCH? Nikad nisam čula, a ne bi volila da mi nešto promakne, jer dosad sam sve nalaze radila na svoju ruku i na moje inzistiranje...ponekad se osječam kao istjerivač uputnica...
Danas sam baš dobila uputnicu za citologiju (isjedak iz dojki) i nadam se da će biti dobro, ali ipak me i strah jer sam predugo ognorirala, misleći da će prestat samo od sebe. Za razliku od drugih cura što imaju mlječni iscjedak, kod mene je zeleni, ljepljivi i to mi izgleda strašnoooo!

----------


## ina33

> Oprosti na neznanju, ali što je to TORCH?


Standardan test za toksoplazmu, rubeolu, herpes simplex i cytomegalovirus, znaju ti medicinari tu kraticu.

----------


## ina33

Glupo sam napisala, htjela sam reći neće ti to nikome promaknut, to je nešto standardno.

----------


## wewa

evo nesto novo, vazno i neugodno: u Mb je poskupio bod po kojem se obracunava cijena elemenata postupka - od septembra je cijena uobicajenog ICSI paketa 2500 umjesto dosadasnjih 2200 eura, pa da se znate pripremiti  :/

----------


## rijecanka77

> GIZMOS prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Oprosti na neznanju, ali što je to TORCH?
> 
> 
> Standardan test za toksoplazmu, rubeolu, herpes simplex i cytomegalovirus, znaju ti medicinari tu kraticu.


Pametno je prije postupka napraviti taj TORCH, jer nikad ne znaš...a kad već zatrudnite, onda može biti već kasno.  Meni je srećom sve bilo negativno.

----------


## gupi51

Malo sam uspoređivala cijene pa evo novih informacija: 
Maribor bez lijekova dođe cca 2521,61 eur prije poskupljenja. Toj cijeni treba dodati još 262,51 eur za zamrzavanje embrija i još 110 eur za anesteziju. Sve skupa to dođe* 2894* eur. tome još dodajte cijenu nakon poskupljenja. Naravno odmrzavanje blastocista se dodatno plaća.
Beč (klinika Adebar) ICSI dođe *2200* eur (u cijenu je sam uključila prvu konzultaciju) ta cijena obuhvaća sve, folikulometrije, anesteziju itd. Ako želite IMSI dodajte još 600 eur. dakle IMSI 2820 eur. (Cjenik je na njihovim web stranicama)
Postojna (dr Reš) ako sam dobro informirana- ICSI=1100 Eur. Ovo treba još provjeriti.
Poliklinika IVF: ICSI=10000 kn + prva konzultacija. Zamrzavanje do godinu dana 1000 kn.

----------


## wewa

> Malo sam uspoređivala cijene pa evo novih informacija: 
> Maribor bez lijekova dođe cca 2521,61 eur prije poskupljenja. Toj cijeni treba dodati još 262,51 eur za zamrzavanje embrija i još 110 eur za anesteziju. Sve skupa to dođe* 2894* eur. tome još dodajte cijenu nakon poskupljenja. Naravno odmrzavanje blastocista se dodatno plaća.
> Beč (klinika Adebar) ICSI dođe *2200* eur (u cijenu je sam uključila prvu konzultaciju) ta cijena obuhvaća sve, folikulometrije, anesteziju itd. Ako želite IMSI dodajte još 600 eur. dakle IMSI 2820 eur. (Cjenik je na njihovim web stranicama)
> Postojna (dr Reš) ako sam dobro informirana- ICSI=1100 Eur. Ovo treba još provjeriti.
> Poliklinika IVF: ICSI=10000 kn + prva konzultacija. Zamrzavanje do godinu dana 1000 kn.


Gupi, jesi ti bila u Mb?
na osnovu cega tvrdis da je cijena prije poskupljenja bila 2894 eura?

----------


## Maxime

Svjesna sam koliko je grda financijska situacija opcenito ali mislim da je tesko usporediti cjenike raznih klinika s obzirom da one vjerojatne nemaju sve isti postotak uspjesnosti (ina33 ce mi se smijati, ona zna da ja volim brojke   :Razz:  ). Ja bi na primjer radje platila vise za postupak u klinici koje imaju bolje rezultate, rezoniram na taj nacin da bi mi onda vjerojatno trebalo manji broj postupaka da dodjem do krajnog cilja ...

----------


## Jelena

Mi sigurno nismo toliko platili u svibnju ove godine. Zaboravila sam točno, ali nam je ispalo oko 2200 eura. Cijene se razlikuju u ovisnosti gdje se išlo na UZV i koliko ih je bilo. U to je ubrojano i zamrzavanje. Mislim da smo mi standardni ICSI slučaj.

----------


## Jelena

> Mi sigurno nismo toliko platili u svibnju ove godine. Zaboravila sam točno, ali nam je ispalo oko 2200 eura. Cijene se razlikuju u ovisnosti gdje se išlo na UZV i koliko ih je bilo. U to je ubrojano i zamrzavanje. Mislim da smo mi standardni ICSI slučaj.


Pogledat ću kad dođem doma na raćunu što piše. S tim da na računu kojeg se dobije na kraju ne pišu pregledi u ambulanti, ti se odmah plaćaju po 50 eura.

----------


## wewa

> Mi sigurno nismo toliko platili u svibnju ove godine. Zaboravila sam točno, ali nam je ispalo oko 2200 eura. Cijene se razlikuju u ovisnosti gdje se išlo na UZV i koliko ih je bilo. U to je ubrojano i zamrzavanje. Mislim da smo mi standardni ICSI slučaj.


htjela sam se pozvati na tvoje iskustvo u proslom postu - zapravo, pogresno je sabirati sve stavke iz cjenovnika, jer ako treba centrifuga spermija, onda ne treba punkcija, itd itd...

zato je mjerodavno usporediti vrijednost boda, a izracunala sam da je s 4,1 eura porasla na 4,8.

a bitno je i ovo sto Maxime kaze: dzaba sto je ICSI u IVF Poliklinici (bio) 9.500 Kn, ja opet ne bih tamo (pogotovo ne nakon izjava koje je prof. S davao povodom zakona).

----------


## gupi51

Ma ne tvrdim ja ništa. Samo sam zbrojila stavke iz cjenika koji je objavljen na ovom topiću par postova gore pa možete sve iskontrolirati: 
priprema dokumentacije 39,01, priprema pacijenta za stimulaciju ovulacije 100,19, folikulometrija 82,76 (računala sam 3 puta), punkcija folikula 100,48, Laboratorij 1273,89, ET 147,14, kultivacija jajne stanice do blastociste 328,25, početna opskrba jajne stanice 257,15, separacija spermatozoida 27,25
Pa zbrojite. Ne znam što se tu ima tko ljutit. I da, i ja sam bila u Polikl. IVF i više nikad.

----------


## martina123

> martina123 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Spisak:
> 
> - Priprema dokumentacije - 39,01 
> - Priprema pacijentice za stimulaciju ovulacije - 100,19
> - Folikulometrija - 82,76
> - Punkcija folkula - 100,48
> ...


evo, da i opet malo pogledamo...

----------


## gupi51

I još nešto, ovo sam išla računati jer razmišljam kamo krenuti, a nije mi svejedno gdje idem i za koju cijenu. Niti sam rekla išta protiv Maribora niti sam rekla da tamo neću ići, naprotiv pripremam se poslati papire tamo da dobijem termin. Pa koliko košta da košta. Ako bude trebalo ići ću i na Mars da dođem do svog cilja.

----------


## ina33

> Svjesna sam koliko je grda financijska situacija opcenito ali mislim da je tesko usporediti cjenike raznih klinika s obzirom da one vjerojatne nemaju sve isti postotak uspjesnosti (ina33 ce mi se smijati, ona zna da ja volim brojke   ). Ja bi na primjer radje platila vise za postupak u klinici koje imaju bolje rezultate, rezoniram na taj nacin da bi mi onda vjerojatno trebalo manji broj postupaka da dodjem do krajnog cilja ...


Apsolutno potpisujem! Austrija - pa Bebomanka nam je iz Austrije dolazila u Maribor na IVF i uspjela u Mariboru, Maribor ima veću statistiku uspješnosti i Austrija je dobar primjer kako restriktivno zakonodavstvo smanjuje uspješnost postpka,čak i u visokotehnološki razvijenoj zemlji kao što je to Austrija. Austrija meni osobno uopće ne bi dolazila u obzir, pogotovo jer oni neki njihovi instituti objavljuju reklame po Gloriji, spamaju ljude mailovima, hvale se uspješnošću od 50% (koja ne postoji nigdje osim mislim na par klinika u Americi) itd. Ono - fishing for patients, to mi je već neprivlačno odmah, iz stomaka, na prvu loptu, bez da znam išta o zakonodavstvu. U Austriju i Njemačku na IVF uopće ne bih išla. Ostaje Slovenija - Reš i Maribor se, mislim, ne mogu usporediti po jačini laba, brojnosti osoblja. Isto tako dalje. I u ekonomiji postoji i nešto što se zove goodwill i ne plaća se bezveze. Iskreno, moj bi izbor sada bio, da razmišljam o inozemstvu, rađe prištedit, ako nije frka s godinama, i otići u Maribor ili Prag, nego imati x postupaka, koji će bit jeftiniji, u klinikama di je uspješnost manja. Jedino se sve to mijenja ako postoji neki zdravstveni (visok FSH ili tako nešto, velike godine, nema se vremena, muž pomorac pa možemo isključivo tad i tad) ili logistički specifikum (ne mogu platit više od x kuna, ne mogu putovati u inozemstvo) koji bi me usmjerio negdje drugo. Iz tih razlika dolaze i razlike u cijeni - veća klinika, više ljudi na plaći, veća uspješnost, veća gužva, veća potražnja, puno toga formira cijenu, nisam ja sad ekspert za cijene na zdrav. tržištu, ali vodila bih se time di je najbolje (najveći postotak uspješnosti), a ne gdje je jeftinije, ionako najveći "trošak" - izlaganje tijela stimulaciji - ne možemo izbjeći pa da  radimo tamo di su najveće šanse da će urodit plodom.

----------


## wewa

> Ma ne tvrdim ja ništa. Samo sam zbrojila stavke iz cjenika koji je objavljen na ovom topiću par postova gore pa možete sve iskontrolirati: 
> priprema dokumentacije 39,01, priprema pacijenta za stimulaciju ovulacije 100,19, folikulometrija 82,76 (računala sam 3 puta), punkcija folikula 100,48, Laboratorij 1273,89, ET 147,14, kultivacija jajne stanice do blastociste 328,25, početna opskrba jajne stanice 257,15, separacija spermatozoida 27,25
> Pa zbrojite. Ne znam što se tu ima tko ljutit. I da, i ja sam bila u Polikl. IVF i više nikad.


nije rijec o ljutnji - ali mislim da je daleko pouzdanije cuti iskustvo iz prve ruke, nego sabirati stavke, nikako ne mozemo unaprijed znati sta nas ocekuje. ok je imati neku okvirnu cifru, cisto da se covjek ne iznenadi, ali je konacnih varijanti mnostvo.

----------


## pčelica2009

nemojte misliti da mislim nešto loše ali upalo mi je u oko(osim nečega jučer što mi je upalo pa sam sad iz bolnice došla sa povezom kao jednooki Jack) da NIKAD VIŠE ne bi u IVF polikliniku.Ja sam tamo išla zadnja tri puta.Ako nije problem da napišete razlog,ako ne javno onda meni na pp.Mislim da je bitno da razmijenimo iskustva,pa makar i negativna jer možda je netko nešto uočio što netko drugi nije.

----------


## wewa

Pcelice, meni je najveci problem to sto ne zamrzavaju nista osim blastica. A zna se desiti trudnoca i sa 4, 6, 8 stanicnim zametkom. Nisam dobila ni detaljnu informaciju o kvaliteti blastica.

Druga stvar, u mojoj grupi, proslog proljeca, bilo nas je 5, raznoraznih dijagnoza - niti jedna nije uspjela. A bila je i cura kojoj su u prirodnjaku isli na blasticu - i dobili je. Doduse, cini mi se da je postupanje bilo uslovljeno praznikom...

I treca stvar, nekome mozda sitnica, kad sam nazvala da javim negativnu betu (a prokrvarila sam kao i ti, pod utricima, vrlo rano, mozda 5-6 dpt), sestra mi je vrlo jednostavno rekla, ok, sad se odmorite dva-tri mjeseca, pa se cujemo za novi postupak. Ispada nazalost da i same sebi moramo cuvati zdravlje, jer je meni 2 mj pauze premalo. Nije da mi se zuri, tad mi je bilo 29.

Kad sve saberem, uz cinjenicu da mi svakako sve placamo, onda radije pare dam klinici za koju smatram da ce mi pruziti najbolju uslugu.

----------


## pčelica2009

:?  :?  :? -totalno šokirana ovo sa zamrzavanjem
 :? -i opet šokirana što si prokrvarila 5.dan nakon transfera kao i ja  i isto meni uvijek kažu,ali ja to ne uvažavam i pravim pauzu koliko ja hoću.
ovo je sve jako dobro znati i puno ti hvala što si javno napisala.Dobro je sagledati činjenice

----------


## ina33

> Pcelice, meni je najveci problem to sto ne zamrzavaju nista osim blastica. A zna se desiti trudnoca i sa 4, 6, 8 stanicnim zametkom.


Wewa, strategija većine klinika je kultivacija embrija do stadija blastociste i u MB-u je to tako, tj. većina zamrznutih embrija su blastociste, većina općenito embrija u MB-u su blastociste.

----------


## rijecanka77

Moja iskustva iz Austrije su samo pozitivna, nije me nitko niti spamao niti lovio za rukav da dodjem.  Dapače, sama sam bila ta koja je sjela uz komp i napisala desetak i više upita u klinike diljem Austrije.  Tada sam i saznala za novu IMSI metodu koja je za našu dijagnozu bila najizglednije rješenje.  Nakon što smo i dobili preporuku za Adebar od drugih ljudi u Beču, odlučili smo se. I uspjeli!  
Da moram, opet bih išla tamo jer idu u korak s novitetima iz svijeta potpomognute oplodnje, što nije slučaj u HR i SLO.  Za Prag ne znam jer su bili toliko profesionalni da mi se nikad nisu udostojili odgovoriti na e-mail.

Da sam trebala IVF, vjerojatno bi išla u Hr ili negdje bliže jer se ipak radi o puno jednostavnijem postupku nego ICSI-IMSI, ako gledamo s apekta lošeg spermiograma.

Što se tiče cijene kod dr. Reša, meni je to malo čudno da se naplaćuje samo 1100€?

----------


## rijecanka77

> Austrija je dobar primjer kako restriktivno zakonodavstvo smanjuje uspješnost postpka,čak i u visokotehnološki razvijenoj zemlji kao što je to Austrija.


U kojem smislu restriktivno?  Nisam baš u toku...

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Austrija je dobar primjer kako restriktivno zakonodavstvo smanjuje uspješnost postpka,čak i u visokotehnološki razvijenoj zemlji kao što je to Austrija.
> 
> 
> U kojem smislu restriktivno?  Nisam baš u toku...


Sori, uključi se na pdf niže, proguglaj - ukratko, Njem. i Austrija imaju ograničenja a propos zamrzavanja zametaka, što narušava uspješnost postupaka.

----------


## ina33

Na ovo sam mislila:

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...c9aed964c677eb

----------


## rijecanka77

Ok, nisam bila informirana...Meni su zamrznuli, ja nisam imala problema.  A i poznanica iz Beča je iz FET-a dobila dijete, tako da nisam znala.

----------


## ina33

> Ok, nisam bila informirana...Meni su zamrznuli, ja nisam imala problema.  A i poznanica iz Beča je iz FET-a dobila dijete, tako da nisam znala.


Riječanka, ne znam ni ja točno detalje jer mi je teško rekonstruirati zakon vs. praksa u Austriji, znam jedino Bebomanku koja se odlučila, nakon iskustva u Austriji, liječiti u MB-u i razmišljala o VV-u. Oni neki od kojih dobivam mailove su Ins. Prof. Zech, nisam to nikad čitala što u njima piše, ali na čudan način sam im se našla na mailing listi, a neka klinika (kad idući put vidim napisat ću koja) objavljuje oglase po Areni ili Gloiriji uz nešto što ima postotak 50%, meni je to čudno. Ja sam napisala kako bih ja, ne da imam apsolutni pregled o svemu, a ja nisam imala spec. problem koji bi me gurao ovamo ili onamo, mi smo idiopate.

----------


## rijecanka77

> Na ovo sam mislila:
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...c9aed964c677eb


Pogledala letimično...vidim da ima dosta nedoumica u svezi prakse u Austriji.  Meni je punktirano 9 js, oplodjeno 8 js i ponudili su mi 3 embrija vrlo dobre kvalitete.  Mi smo se odlučili za dva, a jedan su zamrznuli.  Više od toga i o njihovom zakonu ja stvarno ne znam.  Znam da me nisu tražili vjenčani list jer to vrijedi samo za Austrijance (iako sam ga ja naravno donijela).

----------


## Jelena

evo cure nabrzaka:
-priprema dokumentacije
-IVF
-sepracija semčic
-zamrzavanje
-UZV folikulometrija
-punkcija
-ET
-preanestezijsko ocjenjivanje
-anestezija
=2117,94 eura

u svibnju 2009.

----------


## Kadauna

evo, samo ukratko što se tiče Njemačke, oni imaju zamrzavanje i to oplođene jajne stanice ali samo u Vorkernstadiumu, što znači oko maksimalno 22 sati nakon oplodnje, kasnije NE SMIJU ZAMRZAVITI.

----------


## pčelica2009

mislim da su se oni iz Graza reklamirali-nisam sigurna sada kako se zovu.Znam samo da je moja sestrična zvala WHO i da se postotak u Europi kreće oko 20-25%.Ne znam tko ima 50,ali ako da to je super.

----------


## martina123

> evo cure nabrzaka:
> -priprema dokumentacije
> -IVF
> -sepracija semčic
> -zamrzavanje
> -UZV folikulometrija
> -punkcija
> -ET
> -preanestezijsko ocjenjivanje
> ...


Tnx!   :Kiss:

----------


## martina123

> evo nesto novo, vazno i neugodno: u Mb je poskupio bod po kojem se obracunava cijena elemenata postupka - od septembra je cijena uobicajenog ICSI paketa 2500 umjesto dosadasnjih 2200 eura, pa da se znate pripremiti  :/


uh, znaci taman sam se izvukla za mjesec.... Bas mi je zao...  :/ 

Al kako bi svaka od nas rekla, Maribor je Maribor... i kad je skuplji ....uspjesnost je uspjesnost... a ustedi se ...

----------


## rozalija

> evo cure nabrzaka:
> -priprema dokumentacije
> -IVF
> -sepracija semčic
> -zamrzavanje
> -UZV folikulometrija
> -punkcija
> -ET
> -preanestezijsko ocjenjivanje
> ...


Hvala draga za informaciju ovo nam puno znači, mislim da i mi spadamo u grupu klasičnog ISCI i super za ovaj tvoj podatak da možemo znati otprilike koliko love da spremimo za postupak.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
A da naša buduća trudnica wewa će doći sa friškim informacijama o cijenama.Od   :Heart:  joj želim puno sreće.

----------


## martina123

> Jelena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> evo cure nabrzaka:
> -priprema dokumentacije
> -IVF
> -sepracija semčic
> -zamrzavanje
> -UZV folikulometrija
> ...


Khm, khm....
Netko me je zaboravio...   :Grin:   :Joggler:   :Raspa:

----------


## rozalija

martina nisam te zaboravila draga moja ja sam uvijerena 100% da ti nama otvaraš prva sezonu trudnica (i to sa   :Saint:   :Saint:  ) na ovom postu, samo wewa pošto ide u  mjesecu dolazi sa friškim informacijama o novim cijenama.

Ja navijam za tebe punim   :Heart:   za uspiješan postupak u Mariboru i molim te nemoj nas razočarati mi očekujemo dva   :Saint:   :Saint:  .
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Jelena

Ova navodno uspješna klinika kod Graza ima nekakvo mikroskopsko praćenje stanica pa navodno procjenjuju najbolji trenutak za oplodnju. Meni to baš i ne bi pomoglo kad ja imam uvijek dobre embrije.

Što se onog cjenika tiče tu su uključena tri UZV u bolnici, to su oni za 80 eura.

----------


## ina33

> Ova navodno uspješna klinika kod Graza ima nekakvo mikroskopsko praćenje stanica pa navodno procjenjuju najbolji trenutak za oplodnju.


Čudno mi to - kad je punktiraju, tad je oplođuju, to je to, ne mogu je, pretpostavljam, pratit unutar folikula? Ne znam, za to nisam čula, 50% mi strši, onda bi sve rijeke pacijenata krenule prema njima, ne bi se ( morali) reklamiravat... Bila bih presretna da me netko demantira i da je s time uspješnost 50% i da to većini pacijenata radi razliku.

----------


## martina123

> martina nisam te zaboravila draga moja ja sam uvijerena 100% da ti nama otvaraš prva sezonu trudnica (i to sa    ) na ovom postu, samo wewa pošto ide u  mjesecu dolazi sa friškim informacijama o novim cijenama.
> 
> Ja navijam za tebe punim    za uspiješan postupak u Mariboru i molim te nemoj nas razočarati mi očekujemo dva    .


  :Grin:   8) 

Evo, potrudit cu se svim silama!   :Wink:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## martina123

..takoder, nadam se da ce nekako nasa wewa spijet izbjeci te cijene, kao ono.... ja stigla prije....
 :Sad:  

A tesko..... na zalost tesko... Ne kod njih..

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Na ovo sam mislila:
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...c9aed964c677eb
> 
> 
> Pogledala letimično...vidim da ima dosta nedoumica u svezi prakse u Austriji.  Meni je punktirano 9 js, oplodjeno 8 js i ponudili su mi 3 embrija vrlo dobre kvalitete.  Mi smo se odlučili za dva, a jedan su zamrznuli.  Više od toga i o njihovom zakonu ja stvarno ne znam.  Znam da me nisu tražili vjenčani list jer to vrijedi samo za Austrijance (iako sam ga ja naravno donijela).


Evo suvislog obrazloženja zakonodavstava Austrije, Njem. i Švice:

http://www.javno.com/hr-hrvatska/kos...-struku_270825

----------


## Jelena

> Jelena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ova navodno uspješna klinika kod Graza ima nekakvo mikroskopsko praćenje stanica pa navodno procjenjuju najbolji trenutak za oplodnju.
> 
> 
> Čudno mi to - kad je punktiraju, tad je oplođuju, to je to, ne mogu je, pretpostavljam, pratit unutar folikula? Ne znam, za to nisam čula, 50% mi strši, onda bi sve rijeke pacijenata krenule prema njima, ne bi se ( morali) reklamiravat... Bila bih presretna da me netko demantira i da je s time uspješnost 50% i da to većini pacijenata radi razliku.


evo ovdje novinarski
http://www.kinderwunsch-institut.at/...nal_092007.pdf

odnosno ovo je baš ta klinika

http://www.kinderwunsch-institut.at/

ne mogu direktno linkat na vijesti, imaju frameove, ali treba izabrati jezik, pa na news i onda skorlat do 7. Jaener 2008, Polar Aide, s tim da mi se čini da samo na njemačkom imaju link na vijesti. ali nigdje nisam vidjela da barataju s 50%, samo da su puno bolji od 30%. 

piše da je to rezultat istraživanja sveučilišta u bonnu i da su oni jedini iz njemačkog govoronog područja koji to koriste. Sigurno se može i s Polar Aide koješta nagooglat, ali kod mene je trenutno situacija da imama točno određeni zadatak na poslu i čim ga završim mogu na godišnji, a završava mi neovisno o tome kad odem na njega, tako da sad samo radim    :Grin:

----------


## pčelica2009

Kod njih se govori i na hrvatskom jeziku-tako sam negdje pročitala.Meni je zaintrigirala ova aha metoda-a cijena opet 2200€ bez lijekova.Ne znam,jučer sam mm predložila da idemo u Beč(tamo imam osiguran smještaj),pa on neće-kaže: mislim da je mb uspješniji.

----------


## Jelena

Eh da, još sam primijetila da se cijene na računu i na cjeniku razlikuju. Dobila sam cjenik koji je bio važeći za siječanj 2009., a račun izdan u svibnju 2009. je imao NIŽE cijene, i to cca 5%. Nemam pojma na osnovi čega. Tako da mi se čini da ćete morati jako s _"cirka oko"_ računati.

----------


## wewa

> ..takoder, nadam se da ce nekako nasa wewa spijet izbjeci te cijene, kao ono.... ja stigla prije....
>  
> 
> A tesko..... na zalost tesko... Ne kod njih..


ma kako god, bitno je da sljedeci troskovi budu za krevetac i maramu  :D

----------


## pčelica2009

a da li mi koji smo dobili cjenovnik plaćamo po tome cjenovniku(nekako mi je to ok) ili će nam nakon obavljenog reći-a ne,mi poskupili-sada je ovoliko.MM me ubija u pojam da ne računam stalno,da ga baš briga koliko je i on hoće tamo.A meni je to puuunnooo.Nakon ovih 15000,sada još sa injekcijama sigurno preko20000,majko mila.Sjetim se tikice 69 i njezine izjave o imaginarnoj djeci.A sada još moram kupiti auto,jer je ovaj jadan prošao sve i svašta.Jooj,ne smijem više,počela sam uzdisati.  :Sad:

----------


## Jelena

> Eh da, još sam primijetila da se cijene na računu i na cjeniku razlikuju. Dobila sam cjenik koji je bio važeći za siječanj 2009., a račun izdan u svibnju 2009. je imao NIŽE cijene, i to cca 5%.


Piše na cjeniku da nije obvezujući!

----------


## pčelica2009

onda ok.Hvala

----------


## pčelica2009

onda ok.Hvala

----------


## Bebel

Da li je tko ovih dana zvao MB?
Naime, ja bih se naručila na konzultacije, ali nisam sigurna da li se netko javlja na tel. i da li je moguće dobiti termin.
U 6. mj sam otkazala konzultacije jer sam imala rastuću ß i htjela sam novi termin, ali Jasna mi je rekla da nazovem iza 15.6. Na žalost nisam to napravila jer nisam željela "obeshrabriti" svoju tadašnju trudnoću. 
Vremenski gladajući ako upadnem na konzultacije na jesen o.g. onda sam u postupku kod njih za godinu dana što mi odgovara jer s ovim zakonom nemam namjeru narednih 1g raditi stimulacije kod nas (sa 20-ak gonala dobijem 15-20 stanica). Samo još jedan preostali FET i prirodnjaci.

----------


## wewa

> Da li je tko ovih dana zvao MB?
> Naime, ja bih se naručila na konzultacije, ali nisam sigurna da li se netko javlja na tel. i da li je moguće dobiti termin.
> U 6. mj sam otkazala konzultacije jer sam imala rastuću ß i htjela sam novi termin, ali Jasna mi je rekla da nazovem iza 15.6. Na žalost nisam to napravila jer nisam željela "obeshrabriti" svoju tadašnju trudnoću. 
> Vremenski gladajući ako upadnem na konzultacije na jesen o.g. onda sam u postupku kod njih za godinu dana što mi odgovara jer s ovim zakonom nemam namjeru narednih 1g raditi stimulacije kod nas (sa 20-ak gonala dobijem 15-20 stanica). Samo još jedan preostali FET i prirodnjaci.


cujem se ja s Jasnom pocesto ovih dana - slobodno zovi, rade uveliko! zovi na onaj broj mobitela, od pola 2 pa nadalje.
nadam se da ti termin nece ni trebati   :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Bebel probaj na ovaj broj između 14-15 sati taj je broj mobilni od sestre Jasne i  Marije koje rade s doktorom a nama su rekli da se na taj broj mogu najbrže dobiti.
Evo ga:
00386/31/577-101.

I ja ću ih danas pokušavati dobiti da ih pitam za laparo.

----------


## MALA MACA

Zasto se stalno pise samo o Mariboru ????????

----------


## Bebel

*wewa, rozi*   :Love:  HVALA
Da to je broj koji sam i ja uspjela dobiti u svibnju nakon 2 tjedna bezuspješnih pokušaja komunikacije sa MB.
Nadam se terminu  :Saint:

----------


## Bebel

> Zasto se stalno pise samo o Mariboru ????????


Jednostavno za MB trenutno ima najviše upita, a na ovom mjestu možeš dobiti info za bilo koju drugu privat. polikliniku.

----------


## MALA MACA

Malo se previse favorizira taj Maribor i ispada da svatko ko ide tamo da ce ostati trudan !!!!!!!!
Na karju ispada citajuci ove vase postove da je to jedina uspijesna klinika u Evropi !!!!!!!
Bolje je pisati samo utiske o pojedinoj klinici ne na koji nacin se narucivati tamo mozda bolje pisati na privatnu postu a ovdje vise o utiscima i uspjesima,da se bolje moze covijek orijentirati kamo otici 

Moja prijateljica je bila u Mariboru i nije uspijela i isto su je nakon neuspijeha vatali za rukav da im ponove dojde i ostave novce !!!!!!!!!

Bolje da i cure koje su bile u drugim klinikama daju svoje utiske gdje su bile i rezultate od tih drugih klinika !!!!!!!!

Mislim da je malo previse Maribora na ovim stranicama ,izgleda ko privatna reklama za Maribor ,a neznam dali je tko i ostao trudan koji je bio sada u postupku unutar 3.mjeseca tamo !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## wewa

> Malo se previse favorizira taj Maribor i ispada da svatko ko ide tamo da ce ostati trudan !!!!!!!!
> Na karju ispada citajuci ove vase postove da je to jedina uspijesna klinika u Evropi !!!!!!!
> Bolje je pisati samo utiske o pojedinoj klinici ne na koji nacin se narucivati tamo mozda bolje pisati na privatnu postu a ovdje vise o utiscima i uspjesima,da se bolje moze covijek orijentirati kamo otici 
> 
> Moja prijateljica je bila u Mariboru i nije uspijela i isto su je nakon neuspijeha vatali za rukav da im ponove dojde i ostave novce !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bolje da i cure koje su bile u drugim klinikama daju svoje utiske gdje su bile i rezultate od tih drugih klinika !!!!!!!!
> 
> Mislim da je malo previse Maribora na ovim stranicama ,izgleda ko privatna reklama za Maribor ,a neznam dali je tko i ostao trudan koji je bio sada u postupku unutar 3.mjeseca tamo !!!!!!!!!!!!


MM, ako zelis nesto upitati, samo izvoli.
Ako imas kako licno iskustvo za podijeliti s nama, takodjer izvoli.

Ako zelis nastaviti galamiti na ostale koji postaju ovdje (!!!!!!!!!), pliz, nemoj.

----------


## Bebel

MALA MACA,
žao mi je zbog tvoje prijateljice. Nadam se da će uskoro ostvariti svoju veliku želju.
Odabir državne i privatne klinike je osoban i svi na njega imaju pravo. Iskustva su i sa jednim i sa drugim pozitivna i negativna.
I nama bi bilo lakše da svaka privatna klinika ima svoju zasebnu temu, ali ako pročitaš od početka ove teme vidjet ćeš da je to malo teže moderatoricama.
Meni je osobno lakše kad na jednom mjestu mogu dobiti odgovore što me zanima nego da sve tražim na pp.
Ukoliko imaš pozitivnih iskustava sa drugim privat klinikama, svim će biti drago da ih podjeliš s nama jer je to baš pravo mjesto.
Odabir klinike je stvar osobnog izbora.

----------


## MALA MACA

Ne zelim galamiti na nikoga ,samo sam htjela naglasiti da se ne favorizira toliko taj Maribor i da se dosta toga odnosi samo na narucivanje i zvanje tamo 

A svi mi imamo prvao otici gdje hocemo !!!!!!!!!!

Da se ostavi mjesta za druge klinike i iskustva sa tim klinikama !!!!!!!!!!

Samo to hvala na razumijevanju !!!!!!!

----------


## tiki_a

> Pcelice, meni je najveci problem to sto ne zamrzavaju nista osim blastica. A zna se desiti trudnoca i sa 4, 6, 8 stanicnim zametkom.


wewa, ja sam shvatila da u većini klinika/bolnica tako rade. Jer kada bude više od 5 js čeka se 5-ti dan da se vidi koje će dvije (ili jedna) biti najbolja za vraćanje, a ostalo se zamrzne. Nisam znala da treći dan zamrzavaju osim ako bude recimo 4 js, sve se lijepo oplode i onda bi morali dvije zamrznuti. Ali i u tom slučaju vjerojatno bi ti javili da ne dolaziš 3-ći već peti dan.
Kod manjeg broja js se u pravilu ne ide na blastice. Ja sam jednom izrazila tu želju sa jednom js, rekli su može i čekali smo do petog dana.

----------


## wewa

> wewa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pcelice, meni je najveci problem to sto ne zamrzavaju nista osim blastica. A zna se desiti trudnoca i sa 4, 6, 8 stanicnim zametkom. 
> 
> 
> wewa, ja sam shvatila da u većini klinika/bolnica tako rade. Jer kada bude više od 5 js čeka se 5-ti dan da se vidi koje će dvije (ili jedna) biti najbolja za vraćanje, a ostalo se zamrzne. Nisam znala da treći dan zamrzavaju osim ako bude recimo 4 js, sve se lijepo oplode i onda bi morali dvije zamrznuti. Ali i u tom slučaju vjerojatno bi ti javili da ne dolaziš 3-ći već peti dan.
> Kod manjeg broja js se u pravilu ne ide na blastice. Ja sam jednom izrazila tu želju sa jednom js, rekli su može i čekali smo do petog dana.


Vidi, moja prijateljica je na CITU imala 12 js, od toga ima bebicu i 3 blastice plus ostalo 1 osmostanicni, 1 sestostanicni i ostalo sicu. Dakle, ima i drugacijih iskustava.
Jasno mi je da su blastice primarni cilj, ali ima i klinika koje zamrzavaju skoro svaki dan od 2. dana - prate da vide kako ce se zametci razvijati.

No, ja sam samo iznijela svoje utiske s IVF Poliklinike, nije to ni savjet ni preporuka drugima. Ne znaci ni da necu imati slicne utiske iz Mb. 
Naravno da svak odlucuje za sebe - pa i ja sam odlucila otici na IVF Polikliniku, a ne u Vili.

----------


## Maxime

Mala maca, ne razumijem tvoj defensivan ton - svaka osoba ima slobodan izbor ici u kliniku za koju smatra da njoj/njemu najbolje odgovara. Svugdje ima i losih i dobrih iskustava, ona losa iskustva obicno asociramo s neuspjesnim postupkom ...

A sto se tice pitanja zasto Maribor: odgovor lezi u mojem potpisu ...

----------


## Jelena

MALA MACA, vidim da nemaš puno postova pa pretpostavljam da nemaš puno iskustva ni na forumima. puno uskličnika je vjerojatno nepotrebno u tvom postu, a izgleda agresivno. sigurna sam da nisi to htjela   :Love:  

Malotko ide direktno u Mb. Prvo isproba druge klinike, a kad se ide, ostavlja se po 3000 do 3500 eura i svi hoće biti jaaako sigurni da idu spremni tamo, sa svim pretragama i informacijama. Zato se vjerojatno više posta nego o ostalim privatnim klinikama. Vjerojatno će biti i izraženije sada nakon izglasavanja novog zakona u Hrvatskoj pa ćemo svi u prirodnjake u bolnice po 100 puta.

Ne vjerujem da ikoga vuku za rukav da dođe dati novce u Mb, jer imaju toliko pacjenata da stalno mogu dizati cijene.

Nema smisla pisati samo dojmove. To ovisi o čovjeku jako, a činjenične informacije su za sve iste. Ovo nije chat, nego forum. Meni npr. svako malo dođe upit na pp o stvarima koje stoje na topicu i ne vidim smisao ponavljati stoput isto i držim to jako nepristojnim da se od mene očekuje da potrošim svoje vrijeme da pišem 100 puta iste stvari. I onda kada ja utrošim vrijeme da pronađem stare postove i linkam na njih, nema niti zahvale od nekih korisnica, kao da sam ja info pult.

----------


## wewa

> MALA MACA, vidim da nemaš puno postova pa pretpostavljam da nemaš puno iskustva ni na forumima. puno uskličnika je vjerojatno nepotrebno u tvom postu, a izgleda agresivno. sigurna sam da nisi to htjela   
> 
> Malotko ide direktno u Mb. Prvo isproba druge klinike, a kad se ide, ostavlja se po 3000 do 3500 eura i svi hoće biti jaaako sigurni da idu spremni tamo, sa svim pretragama i informacijama. Zato se vjerojatno više posta nego o ostalim privatnim klinikama. Vjerojatno će biti i izraženije sada nakon izglasavanja novog zakona u Hrvatskoj pa ćemo svi u prirodnjake u bolnice po 100 puta.
> 
> Ne vjerujem da ikoga vuku za rukav da dođe dati novce u Mb, jer imaju toliko pacjenata da stalno mogu dizati cijene.
> 
> Nema smisla pisati samo dojmove. To ovisi o čovjeku jako, a činjenične informacije su za sve iste. Ovo nije chat, nego forum. *Meni npr. svako malo dođe upit na pp o stvarima koje stoje na topicu i ne vidim smisao ponavljati stoput isto i držim to jako nepristojnim da se od mene očekuje da potrošim svoje vrijeme da pišem 100 puta iste stvari. I onda kada ja utrošim vrijeme da pronađem stare postove i linkam na njih, nema niti zahvale od nekih korisnica, kao da sam ja info pult*.


Jelena, I know the feeling - zivac mi dizu i 1000-ti topici o spermiogramu, hormonalnom statusu i racunanju ciklusa, te razlici izmedju inseminacije i ivf-a... 
znam da je tesko kad se tek dodje na forum, ali zato forum i postoji - tu je ogromna kolicina informacija i samo treba citati! dakle, cure koje tek dodjete, samo malkice vise truda i svi cemo biti happy   :Kiss:

----------


## pčelica2009

Jel mi možete reći koliko sveukupno dana potrošite za odlaske u mb-mislim pojedinačno(čisto da si znam ostaviti dana od godišnjeg)

----------


## rozalija

> Jel mi možete reći koliko sveukupno dana potrošite za odlaske u mb-mislim pojedinačno(čisto da si znam ostaviti dana od godišnjeg)


Meni su na konzultacijama rekli da računam najmanje 10 dana ostanka u sloveniji znači od 8 DC negdje 10 dana s tim da trebaš računati na jedan dan prije kada kreneš sa stimulacijom  ide prvi UZV.

----------


## wewa

taj prvi, supresijski uzv moze se obaviti i kod kuce - bitno je da su jajnici mirni i da nema cista, to je sve sto njih zanima  :Wink:

----------


## ane80

> taj prvi, supresijski uzv moze se obaviti i kod kuce - bitno je da su jajnici mirni i da nema cista, to je sve sto njih zanima





> e ovako ja sam ovdi nova,pa citam vase poruke na forumu o temi mpo.
> ja imam termin za stimulaciju iduci mjesec u privatnoj klinici ADEBAR u becu i moram reci da sam jako zadovoljna pristupom kako doktora tako i osoblja,a sto se tice cijene nas ce kostati oplodnja 650 eura (4 pokusaja)plus 320 eura ljekovi,sada ne znam jeli zato sto zivimo u austriji i placamo zdravstveno jeftinije ali tako stvari stoje da ce nama 70% platiti zdravstveno osiguranje.
> Molim vas drage forumasice ako ste bile u ADEBAR privat klinik da mi se javite pa da prije nego sto u to sve krenem podijelite iskustvo sa mnom    pa da znam sta me ceka a ovako pojma nemam :/  
> ürijatno pa do tipkanja

----------


## Jelena

Draga ane, dobro došla! Ne znam ti ništa o toj klinici, možda netko od naših "austrijanki", npr. bebomanka. Svejedno vam želim sreću! I da, naravno da vas košta toliko malo jer vam zdravstveno pokriva velik dio troškova.
 :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

draga ane80, dobrodošla! želim ti u klinici Adebar isti uspjeh kao u riječanke77 - ona je bila u svibnju i sada čeka blizance   :Heart:   :Heart:  
javit će ti se sigurno!

----------


## ane80

> draga ane80, dobrodošla! želim ti u klinici Adebar isti uspjeh kao u riječanke77 - ona je bila u svibnju i sada čeka blizance    
> javit će ti se sigurno!


drago mi je da ima netko tko bi mi mogao pomoci.
ja sam na adebar klinik dosla sasvim slucajno i eto ako bog da mozda i mene opali sreca pa i kod mene budu dvojceki.  :Love:  
da li mi mozete reci koliko to sve vremenski traje mislim u mjesecima od stimulacije do transfera?

 :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## wewa

> ivica_k prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> draga ane80, dobrodošla! želim ti u klinici Adebar isti uspjeh kao u riječanke77 - ona je bila u svibnju i sada čeka blizance    
> javit će ti se sigurno!
> 
> 
> drago mi je da ima netko tko bi mi mogao pomoci.
> ja sam na adebar klinik dosla sasvim slucajno i eto ako bog da mozda i mene opali sreca pa i kod mene budu dvojceki.  
> ...


Ane, dobro nam dosla i cim prije otisla medju trudnice!
Sto se duzine protokola tice, moze trajati 3 mjeseca (dugi) ili 15 dana (kratki) - a sve informacije koje te zanimaju mozes naci u brosuri koju je za nas pripremila RODA:
http://peternel.ipapercms.dk/demos/RODA/Neplodnost/

----------


## ane80

> ane80 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ivica_k prvotno napisa
> ...





> drage moje da vas prvo pozdravim...
> 4.9.2009 bi trebala krenuti sa spricama,to je onda dugi ili kratki?
> sto se tice mojih hormona sve je odlicno.
> 
> unaprijed hvala i molim rijecanku77 ako je u mogucnosti da mi se javi.
> pozdrav i priajtno

----------


## wewa

Datum kad kreces sa injekcijama - to je datum ocekivane menstruacije, ili?

kratki protokol pocinje s prvim danom krvarenja, a dugi krajem prethodnog ciklusa.

----------


## ane80

> Datum kad kreces sa injekcijama - to je datum ocekivane menstruacije, ili?
> 
> kratki protokol pocinje s prvim danom krvarenja, a dugi krajem prethodnog ciklusa.





> da to je datum ocekivane menstruacije.
> joj pa sto bi ja bez vas :?  :?  puno vam hvala sto ste tako raspolozene za pomoci,ali mene je svega toga strah pogotovo neuspijeha   
> zato curke moje idemo po bebicu od prve pa sta bog da

----------


## Jelena

Draga ane80,
molim te nemoj me krivo shvatiti. Vidim da si novi korisnik pa sam ti htjela malo pomoći. Na prvoj stranici foruma ima link na pravila ponašanja na forumu. 

Jedno od njih je da prije nego postaviš pitanje da pretražiš forum. Zato ti je wewa i dala link na rodinu brošuru koja je zbilja super. Nama koje smo duže na forumu je malo bezveze stalno odgovarati na ista pitanja kada odgovori stoje na forumu samo ih treba malo potražiti, da se ne gomilaju isti podaci.

Drugo je pravilo:



> 6. Molimo da smanjite količinu smajlića u postovima na apsolutni minimum.


Znam da su zabavni i da se svi ponekad koriste prekomjerno, uglavnom kada se veselimo nekoj novoj vijesti na Odbrojavanju, ali imaj to na umu.

Treće je što ne piše u praviima, ali kad svoj tekst staviš u prozor "*Citat*" zbunjuješ korisnike jer misle da se pozivaš na nešto što već negdje drugdje postoji, a koliko ja vidim ne pišeš drugdje, nego na podforumu Privatne poliklinike, a i ne vidi se koga citiraš (mi samo pretpostavljamo da samu sebe citiraš).

Nadam se da nećeš ovo doživjeti kao da ti solim pamet, iskreno vam želim uspjeh i nadam se da ćemo na Odbrojavanju uskoro s prekobrojnim smajlićima skakati od sreće i za vašu bebicu.
Pozdrav,
Jelena

----------


## Jelena

:Embarassed:  evo mene, pišem o pravilima ponašanja, a htjela ovaj post gore poslati na pp. ispričavam se

----------


## ane80

pa je se Jelena ispricavam kao prvo za "citiraj" jer nikada do sada nisam koristila hrvatski forum pa me malo zbunilo,a kao drugo 100 puta na ovih 10 stranica se ponavlja istina jedno te isto,a ne vidim ista lose ako sam pitala ono sto je vec prije napisano.
Ja sam u svemu ovome nova,pa sam zato htijela skupiti sto vise informacija,a ne kada dodjem kod dr.da ispanem totalno glupa.
btw ne brini se nece vise biti pitanja,smajlija i tome slicno.

lip pozdrav

----------


## Dodirko

*ane80*  :Bye:   Dobro došla!

Samo pitaj i druži se sa nama.

Uvijek ima novih pa je normalno da se postavljaju i osnovna pitanja.

A već kada smo kod pretražnika...  :/  ništa nevalja!

 :Love:

----------


## Jelena

ma joj, sad je ispalo onak ozbiljnije kad sam pogrešno stavila na forum, umjesto na pp. greška, greška, velika greška.

kao što Dodirko kaže pretražnik i nije nešto, meni uvijek bolje funkcionira kada pretražujem rodin site preko googla na advanced search. 
nikako nisam htjela da bilo kome bude neugodno pitati.
još jednom   :Kiss:  ane i Dodirko. 
ane, baš me zanima kakva će biti tovja iskustva u beču. kad vratim film 5 godina unatrag, meni se čini da u usporedbi s ostalim postupcima u hr i slo, moj postupak u njemačkoj je bio izvrsno organiziran, ali mi se sad čini da sam premalo razgovarala s doktorom, više sa svim ostalim osobljem, biologom, sestrama itd. ali to je sigurno djelomično i moja greška jer se nisam nametnula, bila sam nesigurna s njemačkim.

----------


## ane80

pa ja sam vec obavila razgovor sa dr. Schütz i sve mi je vise manje obijasnito,ali imam osijecaj da mi nesto fali ili da sam ga zaboravila pitati.
Abebar ima veliki postotak uspjesnosti,pa ce mo vidjeti kako dalje.
sto se tice tvoje poruke nista zato neke ljude jednostavno ista pitanja iritiraju razumijem te.
u kojoj si klinici ti bila? :?

----------


## Miss July

Drage moje eto nakon 4 godine potpomognute oplodnje odlučih se aktivirati i izmijeniti iskustva. U 9. mj. idemo u Maribor. Napokon smo ga dočekali. Mislim da mi je punkcija planirana kada i wewi 19.9.  Sada sam na kontracepciji (Cilest) i prilično je dobro podnosim - malo mučnine, malo nesanice i nervoze, - no puno bolje no što sam očekivala. 24.8. Superfact... 7.9. prvi UZV. i Gonali. Ide li još netko u Maribor u tom periodu? Da li ste si dogovorile smještaj? Ja sam poslala mail Stanku (ako koga zanima mail mogu ga poslati u pp) no on ima samo sobe sa zajedničkim korištenjem kuhinje i dnevnog boravka, (što nama ne odgovara). Da li netko zna za povoljne apartmane i kolike su tamo cijene gonala?

----------


## pčelica2009

I  mene bi ovo zanimalo-pogotovo cijene smještaja.Može i meni na pp.

----------


## Jelena

Cijene Gonala se sigurno razlikuju od apoteke do apoteke, kao i kod nas. Ja sam plaćala u Sloveniji 311 eura Gonal pen od 900 jedinica (jedna obična injekcija ima 75 jedinica). Je li poskupilo u međuvremenu, to ne znam, ovo je bilo u svibnju. Cijene svega u zadnje vrijeme rastu pa pretpostavljam i lijekova.

Ono što vam je važnije, smještaj, zbilja ne znam. Mi smo uvijek išli iz Zg, čak i kad sam imala preglede u 6 ujutro u Ljubljani ili u 8 u Postojni.

----------


## Miss July

Putovanje je ok vama iz Zg, no Slavonija je malo predaleko. Čujem da možeš pitati sestre u bonici, no voljela bih znati kuda idem, a ne 7 dana prije dogovarati smještaj. Jelena hvala za cijenu Gonala.

----------


## pčelica2009

Jelena,koliko ima km od Zg do Mb-odnosno koliko ste se dugo vozili?Imam jednu divnu teta Vlatku kod koje uvijek budem kad sam u Zg,pa bi prije ostavila njoj nešto.

----------


## Jelena

pčelice, nije daleko, 117 km, ali je slovenska cesta spora, 60-70km/h pa ispadne da voziš 1,5 do 2 sata (ako poštuješ propise), a ja što se uvijek bojim da ću nekamo zakasniti, sam inzistirala da krećemo skoro 3 sata ranije, ali smo uvijek došli sat prerano. moraš izračunati da li ti se isplati. i u kojem dijelu zagreba živi teta, odnosno koliko traje da napustiš zagreb. potrošiš na putu oko 14 litara goriva, a autoput platiš 39x2=78 kn, znači skupa oko 25-30 eura jedan odlazak. ne znam jesam li što zaboravila... ako idete u bolnicu na pregled, parkiranje preporučam u onom eurocity ili tako nekako se zove shopping centar. ne plaća se, a ima oko 300 m od zgrade ginekologije (ušećeš kroz rampu za hitnu i točno si pred zgradom ginekologije). ali ima i garaža od klinke i parkirališta u bolnici koja se plaćaju, nije ni to baš neplativo. kod ambulante je džaba parking u svakom slučaju.
Pregledi su popodne, a punkcije i transferi ujutro.

Našla sam ovaj smještaj u Mb, 29 eura jednokrevetna, 54 eura dvokrevetna, sve s kupaonicom u hostelu, ali ima 3 zvjezdice, i men bome izgleda kao hotel, u centru je, blizu bolnice, ima jako dobre ocjene klijenata (provjerila na www.hrs.de) i na fotkama izgleda skroz OK. normalno ručnici, posteljina, sapuni, internet, korištenje mini kuhinje, (i besplatan ulaz u casino  :Smile:  )

http://www.termemb.si/EN/default.asp?id=2646

Privatno je sigurno jeftinije, ali ovo mi izgleda povoljno za hotel s tri zvjezdice. Jedino sam primijetila da se parkiranje po danu plaća 5 eura. Sigurno se negdje malo dalje može ostaviti auto bez da se plaća.

----------


## sbonetic

evo vam ovaj link koji može pomoći oko izračunavanja duljine  puta i prikazuje karte kuda se ide...i može se pogledati najbrži put, najekonomičniji put, najkreći put.... www.viamichelin.com

I ja sam poslala nalaze u Maribor pa ću ih za koji dan nazvati da se dogovorim za konzultacije!

----------


## rijecanka77

*ane80*

Prije svega dobrodošla!  
Mi smo bili u 5.mj. u postupku kod dr. Sch. i sve je prošlo super.  Razumijem da ti je ovo prvi postupak (kao što je i meni bio) i da imaš sigurno puno nedoumica i pitanja.  Ja sam isto nakon prvih konzultacija bila zbunjena.  Medjutim, osoblje klinike je vrlo ljubazno i uvijek ih možeš nazvati i pitati da ti nešto objasne, a ako ti nije daleko i da osobno svratiš tamo.  Ukoliko nema doktora ili je zauzet, njegova asistentica će ti vrlo rado pomoći.  Prema tome, nećeš ispasti glupa jer svi smo taj prvi put već prošli.  Ispast ćeš glupa jedino ako ne pitaš!  To je tvoj postupak i moraš znati sve što se događa, pogotovo ako eventualno dodje do kakvih problema.

Ako imaš kakva privatna pitanja, možeš me kontaktirati na PP (privatne poruke) i rado ću ti pomoći.  
Koliko sam shvatila, ideš u kratki protokol, kao što sam i ja te većina njihovih pacijenata.  Desetak dana ćeš vjerojatno piti tablete koje će ti izazvati krvarenje do 4.9. i tada ćeš početi s injekcijama tj. stimulacijom.  Po takvom planu, iako je to naravno individualno, 18.9. ili 21.9. ćeš najvjerojatnije imati embriotransfer.

Želim ti uspješan postupak i da ti bude dobitan kao i nama   :Love:    I ne brini se, u sigurnim si rukama profesionalnog tima!

----------


## pčelica2009

Hvala vam svima na informacijama.Ja sam mislila da se ide u mb samo 4-5 puta,a ne svaki dan na uzv.Ovo mi je sve malo pretjerano.

----------


## Miss July

Ovo za parkiranje je dobra  informacija. Nisam o tome uopće razmišljala.Što se tiče smještaja malo su preskupi.Došla sam do još jednog broja za aprtman, no čovjek je na G.O. pa ga moram zvati u utorak. Što se hormona tiče - gonali koštaju, kada sam izračunala, jednako kao i kod nas, samo što kod nas možeš dobiti povrat poreza. Najeftiniji su u ljekarni Filipović - na Trešnjevki gonali 199kn superfact za 11 dana 370kn, decapeptyl 51kn, menopur 142kn, a i ponudili su da će mi poslati poštom.

----------


## ane80

hvala za post
poslala sam ti pp,pa se nadam da ces procitati 
od   :Heart:   sam ti zahvalna za post i potporu.
pa se tipkamo   :Grin:

----------


## Jelena

> Ja sam mislila da se ide u mb samo 4-5 puta,a ne svaki dan na uzv.Ovo mi je sve malo pretjerano.


Pčelice, dobro si mislila. Ide se na 3-4 UZV i onda punkcija i transfer. Nije to svaki dan. Budući da sam ja uletila baš u neko praznično doba imala sam UZV 2. dc i onda tek 8. dc. Al sigurno to bude kod svakog drugačije ovisno o duljini ciklusa i medicinskim indikacijama.

*Miss July*, ja sam pisala cijenu za Gonal *pen*. On je nešto skuplji od ovih pojedinačnih Gonala, ali nemam pojma kolika je razlika, uzdala sam se u iskustvo jedne naše forumašice i htjela sam baš pen. Ja sam dobivala nekih 10-15 eura povrata DDV-a ili kako li se to već zove. 

iskreno baš i ne računam na povrat poreza od današnje hrvatske, osim toga imamo kredite za stan koji nam "pojedu" povrat i dobijemo maksimalno koliko mogu samo zbog kamata

Cure sretno!

----------


## pčelica2009

Onda je ok.tako već može.Već sam sva bila u računanju.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Maxime

Mi smo u zadnjem postupku bili 4 puta u MB (2 UZV, punkcija, transfer i gotova parada).

----------


## ina33

> Mi smo u zadnjem postupku bili 4 puta u MB (2 UZV, punkcija, transfer i gotova parada).


Možda tri UZV, punkcija i transfer i gotova parada  :Smile: .

A u dobitnom FET-u najbolje - samo na dan transfera i ciao-bao.

----------


## ina33

I zbog toga mi se mariborski način čini posebno humanim - nema tog kontinuiranog interfejsinga s klinikom, poštedno je na pacijentovo vrijeme.

----------


## Maxime

zaista su bila dva uzv, fenomenalno sam reagirala na stimulacija i svi su bili zaprepasteni koliko ima js i kako su se brzo i dobro razvili - u zadnjem postupku nam je jednostavno bilo sudjeno da nam se zvijezde posloze   :Wink:

----------


## necija mama

Cure isprika što ulijećem, ali jel možda netko bio nedavno kod Škvorca?
Zanima me kakva je procedura, naravno i cijene...

----------


## Miss July

Jelena shvatila sam što si mi rekla. Meni nije važno da je pen, jer mi suprug daje injekcije, a i obični gonali su jeftiniji.  Dobro je znati da i u Sloveniji mogu kupiti Gonale po sličnoj cijeni kao i kod nas, ako ustreba. Hvala na informacijama. Idemo u Maribor prvi puta pa nam to puno znači.

----------


## ina33

> Cure isprika što ulijećem, ali jel možda netko bio nedavno kod Škvorca?
> Zanima me kakva je procedura, naravno i cijene...


Ovo nedavno ti je sad irelevantno - cijene će se mijenjati, kao i procedura, s obzirom na novi zakon (neće smjeti oploditi više od tri jajne stanice, morat će zbog toga obavezno ići na ICSI jer u protivnom jako riskiraju da se ne oplodi ništa i da nema transfera, nema zamrzavanja itd.). Sad ti je razdoblje pipkanja u mraku dok se tržište ponovno ne ustabili (sa cijenama, načinom postupanja i sl.). Zakon je tek objavljen u NN-u.

----------


## necija mama

znam da je sad kaos i ni oni sami vljda ne znaju kako će
ali zanima me što traže od nalaza, da li trebam što ponavljat, pa da si to obavim do jeseni još
ina u pravu si da će vjerojatno ići na ICSI i da je sve to li-la, ali me zanima kolika mu je bila cijena, pretpostavljam da ju neće dizat više od 20%, ako će ju dizat.

----------


## Maxime

Ms. July, ako si u MB u postupku mozes razmisliti i o Menogonu kao alternativu za Gonal (menogoni su puno jeftinije), jedino ako ti Veljko striktno naglasio da uzimas odredjene ljekove se toga moras pridrzavati. 

Umjesto decapeptyla mozes korisititi i Diphereline (sestra jasna ti ih moze naruciti kod apoteke u domu zdravlja gdje je privatna ordinacija). cini mi se da smo dobili 7% povrata PDVa na ljekove (podignes u apoteku kod iduceg dolaska). Menogone sam narucila u Pragu.

----------


## Jelena

Točno. Sestra Jasna će ti na telefon reći između čega se smiješ odlučiti. Mislim da se Dipherelin može kupiti u Slo, a Decapeptyl kod nas i da je ista substanca, samo što je Decapeptyl jednostavniji za uporabu (već je izmiješano), a Dipherelin ima prednost da se ne mora držati u frižideru, al moraš sam mućkati. 

Ja sam si kod pena zamislila da je super jer je doza vrlo precizna, nije onako kao kad si sam mućkaš pa ti ostane malo u ćošku. Poslije se pokazao još super jer ima vrlo usku iglicu i oštru pa se puno lakše pikne od ovih singlova. Ali dr. V. je izričito rekao da je svejedno je l pen ili single.

----------


## amyx

*necija mama*, možda bi bilo najbolje da ih nazoveš ili navratiš pošto si blizu. Oni će ti sve najbolje reći, kuda, kako, šta i koliko ...

----------


## Bebel

*necija mama*,
možeš se javiti g. Alfredu Kniewaldu i na alfred.kniewald@zg.t-com.hr. Od 1.8-15.8. mislim da nisu u HR. Hvala im što su uz dr. Radončića pokušavali osvijestiti ovu čudnu zemlju.
Jako su ljubazni i dat će ti sve informacije.

----------


## Miss July

Hvala cure na savjetima. Dogovorila sam se s Dr.V da ću uzimati Gonale jer sam u prijašnjim postupcima dobro reagirala na njih a za supresiju sam se odlučila na Superfact jer mi je bilo ok sa sprejom, pa predpostavljam da će biti u redu i s injekcijama. Inače sam skolna alergijama, pa pucam na sigurno.Dobro je i to što ni Gonale ni Superfact ne moraš držati u fržideru. Samo nisam sigurna kako s hormonima preko granice. Ima li tko iskustva s tim?

----------


## rijecanka77

> Ja sam si kod pena zamislila da je super jer je doza vrlo precizna, nije onako kao kad si sam mućkaš pa ti ostane malo u ćošku. Poslije se pokazao još super jer ima vrlo usku iglicu i oštru pa se puno lakše pikne od ovih singlova.


Ja isto bila prezadovoljna korištenjem Pen-a.  Zaista vrlo precizno što se tiče doza i lagano za korištenje, a iglica super tanka tako da ubod jedva osjetiš. Za svaku preporuku!

----------


## rijecanka77

> Samo nisam sigurna kako s hormonima preko granice. Ima li tko iskustva s tim?


Pa ako imaš recept, nema problema.  To su tvoji osobni lijekovi, kao što nose drugi bolesnici svoje lijekove, tako ti nosiš svoje lijekove - hormone.

----------


## Mali Mimi

I mi poslali papire za Maribor, ako ne upali ranije bar da imamo tamo termin osiguran, vec sam polako umorna od svega

----------


## Miss July

Mali Mimi i mi smo tako kao i vi išli kod nas na MPO i čekali Mb, dok se nisam umorila i razboljela pa smo odlučili pauzirati godinu dana (iako baš nemamo puno vremena). Izgorila sam i psihički i fizički.Sada sam kao nova, puna elena i energije s potpunom amnezijom na sve gluposti i razočaranja iz prijašnjih postupaka. Nekada je možda dobro malo smiriti strasti. E sada, da li smo bili u pravu vidjet ćemo.....

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mali Mimi i mi smo tako kao i vi išli kod nas na MPO i čekali Mb, dok se nisam umorila i razboljela pa smo odlučili pauzirati godinu dana (iako baš nemamo puno vremena). Izgorila sam i psihički i fizički.Sada sam kao nova, puna elena i energije s potpunom amnezijom na sve gluposti i razočaranja iz prijašnjih postupaka. Nekada je možda dobro malo smiriti strasti. E sada, da li smo bili u pravu vidjet ćemo.....


Ma ne namjeravam sad ići non stop u postupke ali morala bih pokušati zbog endometrioze  jer postoji mogućnost da se vrati, bilo mi je rečeno nakon operacije (koju sam uradila pred nepunih mjesec dana) da ili moram piti anti bebi pilule ili pokušati ostati trudna a zbog njegove dijagnoze mislim da bez IVF-a neće ići :/

----------


## Miss July

Mali Mimi ti najbolje znaš što Vam je činiti. Navela sam samo našu odluku, iako smatram da je ok, strah me posljedica ako to nije bila. Želim ti da nikad više ne čuješ riječ endometrioza. Vi kao i mi imate dva uzroka neplodnosti (kao da jedan ne bi bio dovoljan) pa bi bilo dobro da si se ti tvog riješila. Želim ti sreću u tome.

----------


## ina33

> Samo nisam sigurna kako s hormonima preko granice. Ima li tko iskustva s tim?


Nismo imali problema s tim nikakvih, mislim da na granici ne ispituju kakve lijekove imate sa sobom... A ja u torbi uvijek makar ketonal ili takav neki analgetik.

----------


## Miss July

ina 33 problem je ako ne prijaviš a oni nađu lijekove. U tom te slučaju mogu kazniti samo zato što nisi prijavila. No mislim da neće praviti probleme jer mi idemo k njima ostaviti pristojnu lovu, pa im kažnjavanje ne bi bilo dobra reklama. Dobro mi je da znam da te neistresaju iz gaća. Hvala!

----------


## martina123

Curke, znate da ja zivim u Crikvi.
10.8. bi morala raditi uzv, ali izgleda da cu ga moci raditi tek popodne. (to idem privatno)
Sto znaci da onda ne mogu nazvati sestru Jasnu i reci joj stanje (folikula iznad 10mm).
Kaj sad?
Da onda ipak odem negdje drugdje?

----------


## GIZMOS

Ša se tiče unosa ljekova u RH nije to baš tako bezazleno i nije da se samo s receptom mogu unijeti u Hrvatsku. Prije svega, obzirom da su ti ljekovi skupi trebalo bi imati nalaz od doktora ili nešto gdje piše da moramo koristiti te ljekove (da bi ih se uopče moglo unijeti). Ako ovjerite njihov ddv vodite računa o tome da 1 račun ne iznosi više od 500 eura (slovenija i hrvatska imaju sklpljen govor pa si međusobno javlaju za takve iznose). To se odnosi na Dragonju, za druge prijelaze ne znam. Ukoliko ne prijavite ljekove (a njihova vrijednost je manja od 5000 tisća kn) slijedi kazna od 500,00 kn na licu mjesta i plačanje uvoznih davanja. Ukoliko ne prijavite ljekove čija je vrijednost vća od 5000,00 kn slijedi pokretanje prekršajnog postupka. Ako ne ovjerite ddv male su šanse da će vam netko samo tako kopati po torbici pa se može riskirati i neprijaviti. U svakom slučaju ja bi ih uvjek rađe kupila  hr ako ulaze u poreznu prijavu.

----------


## Miss July

GIZMOS hvala! 

Tako nešto sam i ja mislila da jest. Bar što se pokretanja prekršajnog postupka i kazni tiče, no nisam znala o kojem iznosu je riječ.  Znači hrvatski -  hormoni. Pa to je ok, neka lova ostane kod nas.

----------


## Jelena

> Nismo imali problema s tim nikakvih, mislim da na granici ne ispituju kakve lijekove imate sa sobom... A ja u torbi uvijek makar ketonal ili takav neki analgetik.


X

A bome više nemam nikakvu potrebu plaćati porez ovdje da se troši na krstarenje bivšeg premijera, važnije mi je ušparati 100 kuna i dati maloj Leoni za liječenje leukemije.

----------


## martina123

> Curke, znate da ja zivim u Crikvi.
> 10.8. bi morala raditi uzv, ali izgleda da cu ga moci raditi tek popodne. (to idem privatno)
> Sto znaci da onda ne mogu nazvati sestru Jasnu i reci joj stanje (folikula iznad 10mm).
> Kaj sad?
> Da onda ipak odem negdje drugdje?


ponavljam

----------


## ina33

> martina123 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Curke, znate da ja zivim u Crikvi.
> 10.8. bi morala raditi uzv, ali izgleda da cu ga moci raditi tek popodne. (to idem privatno)
> Sto znaci da onda ne mogu nazvati sestru Jasnu i reci joj stanje (folikula iznad 10mm).
> Kaj sad?
> Da onda ipak odem negdje drugdje?
> 
> ...


10.8. moraš dobit  njihov OK da nemaš ciste (ne bi smjelo bit nikakvih folikula većih od 10 mm) da bi započela sa stimulacijom. Taj dan je dan za početak stimulacije. Sigurno možeš dogovoriti s Jasnom what-if scnearij - nazovi i objasni situaciju i dogovorite se da ako je sve OK ti započinješ s terapijom (neka ti kaže što je terapija, to su ti vjerojatno već odredili), ako ne onda da se čujete ili taj dan ili sutradan. 
Njoj je bitno da ti razumiješ postupak tj. da nema pikanja ako ima ciste, plus joj je bitno da zabilježi da si ti startala, a to može i sutradan pribilježit. 
Tebi je bitno znat kad se i s čim pikaš ako nema ciste - vjerojatno u taj ponedjeljak navečer - i koji je what-if scnearij ako ciste nema.
Dogovorite sve to i objasni  joj di živiš.
Mislim da ti je jednostavnije to nego šibat u pon u Rijeku jer onda gubiš cijeli radni dan ili njegov dobar dio. A Mariborčanima svejedno.

----------


## ina33

Dakle, nazovi joj, reci da ćeš u pon na UZV tek poslijepodne i pitaj možeš li joj javiti nakon onog termina. Ako ne, dogovorite se da ti kaže terapiju ako je sve OK (koji lijek + koliko ampula + kad započet s pikanjem) ili da te uputi što radit ako nije sve OK.

----------


## martina123

SREDILA! :D

----------


## Jelena

martina123 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sad i cijelo vrijeme na godišnjem (bit ću ti bliže  :Wink:  )

----------


## karla 1980

*martina123* da li si razgovarala baš sa sestrom Jasnom?
Ja sam jučer zvala pa su mi rekli da sestre Jasne nema i da nazovem u ponedjeljak.

----------


## martina123

Ne, sredila sam uzv u Rijeci. (nema veze, obavit cu to i gibam doma pa nastavljam raditi)
Sa Jasnom se nisam cula.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Danas sam dobila odgovor iz Maribora da su nas upisali u listu čekanja :D  :D i da ćemo dobiti navodilo sa točnim terminom zdravljenja, to su valjda konzultacije :?

----------


## ina33

> Danas sam dobila odgovor iz Maribora da su nas upisali u listu čekanja :D  :D i da ćemo dobiti navodilo sa točnim terminom zdravljenja, to su valjda konzultacije :?


Ne, pretpostavljam da ti je to termin za IVF postupak. Što ste od njih tražili - konzultacije ili da vas prime na IVF? Koji put konzultacije nisu potrebne (ali su po meni uvijek poželjne za tvoja eventualna pitanja), one se čekaju par mjeseci, termin godinu i nešto kusur...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tražili smo IVF ali sam na kraju napisala da se nadam njihovom odgovoru i konzultacijama.
Ja sam mislila da se konzultacije obavezno odrade sa svim parovima pa neću valjda prvi put doći tamo kad budem  u postupku?

----------


## pčelica2009

Ja sam dobila samo termin bez konzultacija.Mislim i ovako su mi se konzultacije svodile na uzv,par rečenica i to je to.Ako me što zanima pitati ću eventualno u hodu.

----------


## Miss July

Mali Mimi ako ti nešto nije jasno pošalji im mail sa upitom odgovore ti za 2-3 dana na ivf.mb@ukc-mb.si.
Mi smo se u 6. mj 2008. naručili na konzultacije na broj  00386 2321 24 90  te smo 9 mj. na njih i otišli. Konzultacije su se sastojale od predaje medicinske dokumentacije i razgovora. Kako smo mi imali sve što su tražili  rekli su nam da  smo na redu za IVF u 9 mj. 2009., dali nam da ispunimo nekakve obrasce o prijašnjim pokušajima, provedenim pretragama, uzrocima neplodnosti, godinama te im se javimo ako do 6 mj. ne dobijemo protokol. Kako ga nismo dobili poslala sami im mail s upitom. Isti ili drugi dan sam dobila odgovor da ću dobiti protokol za par dana. Tako je i bilo. Od naših je konzultacija prošlo godinu dana pa ne znam da li sada možda postupaju na drugi način. No u svakom slučaju pitaj ih. Ti si "mušterija" koja plaća.

----------


## fritulica1

> e ovako ja sam ovdi nova,pa citam vase poruke na forumu o temi mpo.
> ja imam termin za stimulaciju iduci mjesec u privatnoj klinici ADEBAR u becu i moram reci da sam jako zadovoljna pristupom kako doktora tako i osoblja,a sto se tice cijene nas ce kostati oplodnja 650 eura (4 pokusaja)plus 320 eura ljekovi,sada ne znam jeli zato sto zivimo u austriji i placamo zdravstveno jeftinije ali tako stvari stoje da ce nama 70% platiti zdravstveno osiguranje.
> Molim vas drage forumasice ako ste bile u ADEBAR privat klinik da mi se javite pa da prije nego sto u to sve krenem podijelite iskustvo sa mnom Razz pa da znam sta me ceka a ovako pojma nemam Undecided
> ürijatno pa do tipkanja


Evo ja prvi put cujem za kliniku ADEBAR pa mi je drago da ane80 nije koristila pretraznik. Jer ovo je topik o (svim) privatnim klinikama, zar ne? 

Sretno svima u postupku!   :Love:

----------


## martina123

Da, ovo je topic za sve privatne klinike.   :Love:

----------


## Balulalow

mar, drzim palceve, super, da sve ljepo napreduje!
~~~~~~ svima u postupku!

----------


## martina123

> mar, drzim palceve, super, da sve ljepo napreduje!
> ~~~~~~ svima u postupku!


Hvala ti draga! (malo je lakse znajuci da sutra uzimam zadnju kontracepcijsku   :Grin:   )

----------


## ici

Cure pomoć!
Evo sad sam dobila mail iz maribora i protokol pa sam malo zbunjena! Piše da ako dobijem M između 28.7 i 3.8 tada 7 dan trebam piti kontracepcijske pilule i tako sve do 30.09 ali ja sam već imala M 31.07 i u čet mi je sedmi dan a ja nemam nikakve pilule u sebe i da li to znaći da ću 2 mj piti pilule ili da tek sa sljedećom M počinjem ili ne???? zbunjena sam!
Takoder su mi ponudili razlićite vrste pilula a niokada do sad ih nisam uzimala pa ne znam koje da uzmem molim savjet!!

----------


## ici

Šta mislite da li da ih zovem ili spadam tek sa kontracepcijom iza 27.08 po sljedećoj M???

----------


## Balulalow

ici sutra ih obavezno nazvovi da ti objasne. Oni prilagode te protokole sebi na planirane termine, tako da je moguce, da se i 2 mj uzima kontracepcija. Mislim, da čak ja jesam. A ko ti da pilule-tvoj doktor, oni ti samo preporuce, ne? (ne znam toga, jer nisam iz hr).

----------


## martina123

Tako se i meni desilo, ja sam uzimala kontracepciju samo jedan mjesec onda.
Takoder, sama biras kontracepciju, imas dole topic od wewe gdje smo pisale o kontracepciji.

----------


## martina123

I da, naravno, nazovi ih i onda se sa njima dogovori.

----------


## ici

dobro po svemu sudeći ja još stignem u čet početi ali isto ću ih nazvati,jer i u jednomi u drugom slućaju zadnji dan kontracepcije mi je 30.09 barem tako sam ja shvatila! Cure  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Miss July

Ici malo zna biti zbunjujući protokol kada ga prvi put vidiš i zato pogledaj ga još koji put. U prvoj rubrici piše kada ti je očekivana menstruacija u drugoj koji dan trebaš piti kontracepciju  (da li 2. ili 7. dan)a u trećoj do kada piješ i koliko pauze moraš napraviti do ponovnog uzimanja.Doduše ne znam da li imamo sličan protokol ali ne mogu vjerovati da trebaš piti kontracepciju skoro 2 mj. bez pauze. Što se izbora kontracepcije tiče skoro ni jednih od navedenih tableta nema na hrvatskom tržištu, pa mi je moja gin. preporučila Cilest i dala onaj recept koji samo pokažeš u ljekani, a tablete kupiš. Ne znam da li možeš kupiti tablete bez tog recepta, ali mislim da ne bi trebalo biti problema ako im pokžeš protokol. Još ti nije kasno da ih sutra kupiš i počneš piti. Sretno.

----------


## Miss July

Ici zaboravih ti reći da su meni isto odredili da pijem kontracepciju 2. mj od 18.7. do 2.9. ali pravim pauzu 5 dana ( od 10.8. do 15.8.). zato mislim da bi  i tebi trebala pisati pauza u protokoli.

----------


## martina123

Izmedu 2 mjeseca kontracepcije svakako radis pauzu.
Meni je malo produzena kontracepcija samo u ovom zadnjem mjesecu, negdje 3 tablete, jer svima zavrsava isti dan terapija.



*I da, s obzirom da je danas kod nas praznik u Sloveniji nije (mm danas radi  :/  ) pa ih mozete nazvati bez kolebanja!*   :Wink:

----------


## ici

da krivo sam napisala:pijem do 31.08 pa onda 7 dana pauze i onda do 30.09.
Danas ću ih zvati pa ću vidit kad počinjem dali sutra ili sa sljedećom M!

----------


## ici

sad mi je palo na pamet da ne piše ništa za utrogestane nkon transfera da li se oni koriste jer do sad sam ih uvik koristila kako je to u MB?

----------


## Balulalow

Koriste se nakon transfera  :Smile:

----------


## ici

Zvala sam ih i sestra mi je rekla da počinjem sa sljedećom M  :Kiss:  
Cure još jedno puno  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## nirvana

cure, trebam vaše mišljenje. Zbog ovog našeg ludog zakona MM i ja odlučili smo se na IVF postupak kod dr. Reša jer se kod njega ne čeka ali čitam na forumu dosta oprečnih mišljenja o dotičnom doktoru. Čitala sam i stare postove ali ako netko ima novijih iskustava molim da mi se javi. Malo me muči i razlika u cijeni kod njega i u Mariboru? Sve u svemu, s obzirom da nam je ovo 4.stim. postupak ne bih htjela da ga samo tako profućkamo na krivom mjestu.

----------


## Maxime

nirvana, mislim da usporedjujemo kruske i jabuke.
maribor ima svoj postotak uspjesnosti i dokazane rezultate, za resa se malo toga cuje i mislim da nemoze 'konkurirati' s mariborom. 

znam da ti je tesko cekati godinu dana dok dodjes na red u MB, medjutim moja logika je uvijek bila da cu radje vise platiti i da dobijemo kvalitetan rezultat (koji na zalost u niti jednoj klinici nemoze biti garantiran) nego da se fizicki i psihicki patim s nekim polurjesenjcima. Ne razmisljamo svi na isti nacin, ja sam asertivna pragmaticarka   :Razz:

----------


## ina33

Potpisujem Maxime!

----------


## mare41

pozdrav,
i mene zanimaju (oprečna) iskustva s dr Rešom, po našem novom zakonu nemam vjenčani list, a po mojim godinama predugo mi čekat maribor, de Reš ima loše rezultate? bojim se da je boravak u Pragu preskup..

----------


## Maxime

mare41, ako imas vise od 38 god. u MB neces morati cekati godinu dana ...

----------


## TeFil

U svakom slučaju ja bih odabrala Maribor. Njihova uspješnost tj. dvije danas trčkaraju oko mene.  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Balulalow

Neki parovi koje ja poznam, a nisu u mb uspjeli, kod resa jesu. Hm, sve je to relativno. Konkretno, jedna cura koja je bila sa mnom u postupku, kad sam isla prvi put, jako je lose odreagirala u mb na stimulaciju, isto je 1.puta bila, sa obzirom na jacinu stimulacije, malo je folikla imala, i nije uspjela. Onda je isla do resa, privat, jer joj je bilo predugo cekati opet za mb, pa je tamo uspjela, s tim, da je tad vec znala da lose reagira na stimulaciju, pa su odmah startali sa vecom dozom. Ali-njegov odnos: kazu da kad si takav tip, da mozez kroz jedno uho unutra, kroz drugu van, onda ok, inace moze biti - recimo jos napornije zbog njegovog direktnoga ponasanja, jer nije covjek koji ljeporijeci. Bas ta cura, konkretno se puuuno naslusala zbog svojih kila.
Ja sam recimo osjetljiviji karakter, pa mi je mb super, pored svega ostaloga naravno. Tako da- ja sam za mb.

----------


## ina33

> mare41, ako imas vise od 38 god. u MB neces morati cekati godinu dana ...


Jesi sigurna za ovo? Ja sam čula da su neki od preko 38 čekali...

----------


## mare41

ja ću uskoro navršiti 42 tako da nemam vremena čekati, još malo pa me neće niko htjeti primiti zbog godina

----------


## GIZMOS

Pozdrav! i ja sam se u posljednje vrijeme raspitujem za dr.Reša, pa me zanimaju nove cijene. Neke ciene sam našla na starim potovima ali to mi je sve nekako upino? je li netko bio u zadnjih par mjeseci pa  da ima novije info.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> ja ću uskoro navršiti 42 tako da nemam vremena čekati, još malo pa me neće niko htjeti primiti zbog godina


Najbolje bi ti bilo da pošalješ dokumentaciju u MB pa ćeš uskoro vidjeti kad bi došla na red, a u međuvremenu možda probati i kod dr. Reša ako vidiš da ćeš se načekati jer tebi je sad svaka godina bitna... a sad ne znam opet kako stojite s financijama no kod Reša je dosta povoljnije

----------


## mare41

thanks i mimi i ostalima, kreće akcija za maribor i ljubljanu

----------


## lezanka

Postove u nastavku sam pisao pod utjecajem dojmova nakon svakog odlaska, no iz nekog čudnog razloga je cijeli topik bio obrisan pa i ovi postovi. 

Rezultat iskustva kod dr.Reša je da je žena sada u mislim 25-tjednu trudnoće, sa bebicom je sve kako treba. Transferirana su dva embrija, no jedan se prestao razvijati u osmom tjednu trudnoće, no zato drugi već redovito budi ženu, lupka na sve strane i već smo ekstremno emotivno vezani uz nju.

Ginekologica se smijala prije par dana jer se bebica toliko micala da je nekoliko puta morala pokušavati uhvatiti pravu sliku na ultrazvuku kako bi izmjerila parametre. Curica je, odlučili smo se za ime, itd. itd.

Ne postoji apsolutno niti jedan razlog zašto na sljedeći postupak (ako se druga bebica ne dogodi prirodnim putem) ne budemo išli opet kod dr.Reša. Da smo išli u Maribor, došli bi na red taman negdje kada očekujemo da ćemo držati našu curicu u rukama.

Ovo je naše iskustvo iz drugog mjeseca 2009. godine. Oplodnja je bila 24.02.2009, a transfer 26.02.2009.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Na ovom forumu smo našli puno korisnih informacija, no nekako su dominantne Mariborčanke, a o dr. Reš iz Ljubljane ima prilično malo iskustava (jedna stara zatvorena tema), pa sam odlučio podijeliti naše prvo i početno iskustvo.

Nakon par godina pokušavanja i konačno obavljenih svi pregleda meni je dijagnosticirana oligoastenotetrato spermija, te je ponuđeno kao jedino rješenje umjetna oplodnja. Nismo htjeli ići u naše državne klinike, a naše privatne bez nekog posebnog razloga nismo niti uzimali u obzir. Naša liječnica man je preporučila da se naručimo za Maribor, a dok čekamo da probamo u Rijeci. Pošto se u Mariboru čeka prilično dugo, odlučili smo se za dr.Reš-a, koji ima jednako dobre rezultate i mnogo brže se dođe na red.

Ovo mnogo brže je u biti doslovno u danima. Naručivali smo se za prvi pregled početkom 12. mjeseca, i zbog gužve oko praznika prvi termin za prvi razgovor je bio slobodan u drugom tjednu prvog mjeseca. Pa smo tako nekako i dogovorili. No par tjedana kasnije je nešto kasnila menstruacija ženi, pa smo pomaknuli prvi dolazak jedno destak dana da ne potrefimo sljedeći ciklus.

Poziciju ordinacije smo brzo našli na google maps i djelovalo je da ćemo prilično jednostavno stići do njega. No pokazalo se da je satelitska snimka stara i da treba zapravo gledati baš kartu gdje su pravilno ucrtane nove petlje u tom području. Malo smo promašili izlaz, no na sljedećem smo sišli sa brze ceste, jedno 'tko pita ne skita' i stigli smo do tog centra.

Oko centra se nalazi dva parkirališta koja su bila puna, a odmah pored je Interspar trgovina, koja ima svoje parkiralište. I ono je bilo puno (nije veliko), no brzo je netko odlazio pa smo našli mjesto za parkiranje. Sam centar je u biti niz ambulanti i nekakvih trgovina (u prizemlju i na katu) sa natkrivenim trgom u sredini. Ambulanta se nalazi u prizemlju tog trgića pored stepenica. U biti ambulanta se nalazi u sklopu nekakvog malog doma zdravlja, tipa čim se uđe nalaziš se u uskoj dugoj čekaonici, gdje se vidi da ima tu još barem četri nekakve ordinacije. No čim uđeš u prvu sa lijeva dođeš u nekakav predprostor gdje se nalaze sestre, par stolica, wc i primjetiš da tu ima još par ambulanti. Sestrama smo dali nekakvu dokumentaciju (putovnice) da nas uvedu u sustav i pričekali smo vani u onoj prvoj čekaonici par minuta.

Mi smo došli jedno petnaestak minuta prije i kako nije bilo nikoga brzo nas je sestra pozvala kod doktora.

Kod doktora smo malo popričali, on je upisivao naše podatke. Za ženu mu je bio interesantan HSG (prohodnost kanala), te vrijednosti hormona. Moji nalazi spermiograma ga nisu zapravo zanimali jer se tamo radi na licu mjesta. Napravio mi je uzv testisa i dao mi posudicu za ejakulat. Prostor za drkicu/wc je odmah uz ambulantu doktora, tako da zapravo ne izlaziš vani u vanjsku čekaonicu, već u onaj predprostor gdje su sestre. Wc je prostran i ima erotske literature. Čak i nekakav 'automehaničarski' kalendar Smile. Na zidu se nalaze i detaljne upute kako dati uzorak sa slikama (bez spolovila naravno) i na kraju piše da se čašica stavi na stol. Uzorak ne treba stavljati na stol već se nosi odmah nazad u ambulantu liječnika. U međuvremenu je doktor radio uzv jajnika (i što već ide) ženi, te objašnjavao proceduru.

Uzorak ejakulata je stavio pod mikroskop povezan na televiziju/monitor i doslovno vidiš spermije kako se kreću po ekranu. Nije radio nikakvo brojanje, odnosno pravi spermiogram, vjerojatno jer mu ne treba mnoštvo istih već samo par komada, a oni su se vidjeli na ekranu.

Ja sam bio malo razočaran jer sam se nadao pravoj statistici. Naime moj prvi spermiogram je bio prilično loš, i nakon tri+tri mjeseca tableta/promjene navika se dosta popravio, no još uvijek je bio loš. Kako je prošlo još nekih 2 mjeseca zanimalo me da li ima još pozitivnih promjena.

Uglavnom moj nalaz krajem četvrtog mjeseca je bio sljedeći: 7.11 Mio/ml, brzi 9%, polagani 13%, pat.forme 74%. Drugi je bio bolji i treći konačno početkom 11 mjeseca je bio 15.44 Mio/ml, brzi 16%, polagani 14%, pat.forme 69%. Zanimljvo je da mi se postotak brzih i polaganih drastično povečao nakon filtriranja i hranjenja (ona druga kolona) sa 16 i 10 % na 32 i 41 %. No vratimo se na priču.

Sada je slijedilo naše iznenađenje. Pitao je ženu za datum početka zadnjeg ciklusa i počeo pričati proceduru. Ono što nas je na prvi tren zbunilo, što je spominjao datum doslovno 7 dana od naše posjete. Naime mi ćemo početi proceduru odmah sa sljedećom ciklusom. Ima kod sebe lijekove/ampule, injekcije i odmah nam ih je prodao uz napomenu da ako ih u Hrvatskoj nabavimo nekako drugačije/jeftinije, da ih slobodno možemo vratiti i da će nam vratiti novac. Zapravo ovo nisam očekivao, pa nisam niti imao sav novac kod sebe, pa smo mu ostali nešto sitno dužni, a nije htio da idemo do bankomata i vraćamo se, odnosno ostatak mu možemo donijeti na prvi uzv.

Procedura je sljedeća. Naravno to se odnosi na ženu i njeno stanje. Ona je nedavno napunila 30 godina, kanali su prohodni, doktor je na uzv ustanovio da ima policistične jajnike. Ovdje doktorica nije zamjetila to, no spominjala je da se vidi više folikula. Doktor odredi očekivan termin sljedećeg menstrualnog ciklusa i propiše davanje Diphereline 0.1mg nekih 5 dana prije. Drugi dan menstruacije počinje se paralelno dodatno uzimati dvije ampule (jedna injekcija) Menopur 75 i 8 dana nakon početka menstruacije dolazimo na uzv kod njega.

Jedna kutija Diphereline kod njega košta 50 eura trebale su nam 2 kutije. Jedna kutija Menopura košta 200 eura i njih nam je trebalo 2 kutije. Sve zajedno za te ampule znači 500 eura. Taj prvi pregled je koštao 50 eura. Postupak izvantjelesne oplodnje ICSI košta 1100 eura. A rekao je da uzv košta 35 eura.

Tu smo imali malu raspravu sa njim zašto ICSI. Njegov argument je bio kako su statistički potencijalni problemi ploda jednaki umjetnom ili prirodnom oplodnjom, da se ne isplati novčani rizik ponovne procedure (lijekova) i kako bi za klasični postupak (IVF) na ekranu trebalo biti spermatozoida kao u mravinjaku.

Također nam je rekao kako se punkcija radi u Postojni, prvenstveno iz razloga da dođe do nekakvih komplikacija (premda se to do sada nije nikada desilo) i da on zapravo ima jako malo veze sa Postojnom. Odnosno gotovo nikakve. Možda je marketinški za njega zanimljivo povezivati ga da nekakvom specijalnom bolnicom za porodiljstvo, no zapravo se radi prvenstveno o ambulani u Ljubljani i po meni ne bi trebalo previše isticati Postojnu kada se on spominje.

Nakon što smo detalje dogovorili slijedilo je probno davanje injekcije. Naime uzeo je jednu neiskorištenu vodu za ampulu bez lijeka i pokazivao kako se lomi ampula, vadi, miješa sa lijekom, mijenjaju igle, te doslovno pomogao ženi da si ubrizga potkožno tu vodu, a sve kako bi nam pokazao da to nije ništa strašno, a na kraju krajeva to ćemo morati raditi sami svako jutro u 06:00 kada za tjedan dana počnemo. Na prvi uzv smo isto naručeni u 06:00 ujutro. Zanimljivo je da se treba obavezno doći 8 dan nakon početka menstruacije na taj prvi uzv neovisno da li pada u subotu ili nedjelju, što znači da tip doslovno radi svaki dan.

O daljnjem tijeku postupka i novih informacija budem napisao kada se malo toga skupi.

E da skoro sam zaboravio postupak dogovaranja termina. Uglavnom on ima svoje web stranice www.neplodnost.com i tamo je broj fiksnog telefona. Na taj broj se javljaju one sestre iz predčekaonice. Kada sam rekao da se dogovaramo za prvi put, sestra mi je dala broj mobitela od dr. Reša. Razgovor sa njim je bio dosta kratak, odnosno kada sam mu rekao da nam je naša doktorica reklam da moramo ići na umjetnu oplodnju, da nemamo što više pričati nego da opet nazovem sestru i dogovorim termin za ovaj prvi pregled. Doktor priča hrvatski, a sestre razumiju Hrvatski i nije bilo nikakvih problema u dogovaranju termina i kasnijem pomicanju.

---------------------------

Naslov: Dr. Reš Ljubljana - drugi susret
Danas smo bili na prvom UZV-u 8-dana od početka menstruacije i sedmog od početka uzimanja Menopura. Dogovoren termin je bio u 06:00. Mi smo stigli u 06:10.

Zakasnili smo iz dva razloga. Sinoć je pao snijeg u Ljubljani i auto je doslovno bio prekriven snijegom te okovan ledom. Tu smo izgubili nekih neplaniranih 10 minuta. Drugi razlog je slabije snalaženje u Ljubljani po mraku i sniježnom prekrivaču tako da smo prošli skretanje. Ovo kašnjenje spominjem jer smo mislili da li se možda trebamo javiti da ćemo kasniti ili nešto slično, a dilema je bila nepotrebna (i dobro da ga nismo gnjavili pozivom).

Naime stigli smo u onaj 'dom zdravlja' i u čekaonici je već bilo nekih 7 žena / parova. A ulazilo se unutra poretkom kako su ljudi stizali. Mi smo došli na red za nekih 20-30 minuta. Sestre u predprostor su sigle oko 06:30. Kako smo bili među zadnjima sestra je pitala da li ima tko još za UZV i pozvala nas unutra, te nam je potražila njihovu dokumentaciju, o nama, gdje sam vidio da je ipak napravljen spermiogram. Vidio sam postotke 10, 10, 10, 70, a ostatak nisam vidio jer je taman netko završio i bilo je vrijeme za nas.

Čim smo ušli pitao je u kojoj smo fazi, uputio je ženu da se skine, te pitao koliko nam je ostalo još lijekova/hormona. Također si je upisao datum početka menstruacije, i očekivao je da smo i mi upisali na onaj papir sa planom, no nismo.

Napravio je uzv, pronašao je 3 folikula na jednom i 3 na drugom jajniku. Po nekoj njegovoj konstrukciji dobio sam dojam je možda očekivao više, ne znam zbog čega, no nema nekih problema. Mislim da kada je gledao prvi jajnik da je čak kazao kako se vide i neki manji folikuli ili nešto slično. Zaključak je da dođemo opet za tri dana (subota) na uzv i ako budu zadovoljavajuće veličine, da ćemo dobiti stop injekciju i da bi punkcija bila u ponedjeljak. E da, uzv je vaginalni.

Nama je do danas ostala još samo jedna ampula Dipherelina (u Hrvatskoj se prodaje pod Decapeptil) i on nam je dao još jednu (uz onu koju smo donijeli sa sobom), da imamo za sutra i prekosutra. Te je za danas upotrijebio dodatnu svoju ampulu dipherelina i dvije menopura (koje smo mi donijeli) i dao (ubrizgao?) ženi.

Pitao je za ostatak pribora da li nam treba i tada smo se sjetili da nam da dvije duge injekcije (50mm) za miješanje one tekućine i hormona, jer ovdje u apotekama imaju samo do 35 mm duge (možda 38 mm), a jedna se čak i dobro čudila kako nikada nije imala takve. Vađenje pomiješane tekućine i hormona dipherelina je malo kompliciranije, taman na knap, sa iglom dugom 35 mm, a sa 50mm dugom je bez problema.

Također je žena zamijetila da kada joj je on dao injekcije nije ih skoro ništa osjetila, a neki put kada si sama daje zna ju peckati to samo davanje. Njen zaključak je bio da si je davala previše plitko.

Sam uzv je koštao 35 eura, te dvije ampule Dipherelina 14 eura.

Da ne zaboravim. Spavali smo u hostelu. Sada po zimi nije sezona i on je poluprazan. Dvokrevetna soba sa svojim kupatilom (naravno toplom vodom, žena se tuširala) i wc-om, te dva eura turističke takse je koštala ukupno 50 eura. Praktično kod hostela je full fleksibilan check-out (doslovno baciš ključ u kutiju), te nema dodataka ako uzmeš samo jedan dan. Apartmani imaju vrlo uzak i nepraktičan check-in/out period, sa silnim dodacima za jedan dan/čudno vrijeme dolazaka i sl. Jeftiniji hoteli su nešto skuplji i isto imaju npr. check-out poslje 07:00, a tada smo mi npr. već krenuli iz Ljubljane..

Opet su me skoro zbunili kada smo dolazili u Ljubljanu, gdje treba sići sa autoceste/zapravo obilaznice. Uglavnom skreće se/izlazi prvom sljedećem izlazu nakon izlaza 'ljubljana-brdo'. Naime google je lijepo pokazao da se sljedeći izlaz zove 'ljubljana-podutik', no zapravo sljedeći izlaz (na koji se mora naravno skrenuti) je bio skretanje mislim za 'ljubljana-sjever' (uglavnom skroz desno se mora ići) i vrlo brzo se pojavii skretanje/izlaz 'ljubljana-podutik'. Kada se makne sa obilaznice, prvo lijevo, prvo moguće desno i ravno cca 500 m i dođe se pred taj centar Dravlje. Naravno mi smo ovaj put išli u drugom smjeru u hostel.

-----------------------------

Naslov: Dr. Reš Ljubljana - treći susret
Evo već smo se vratili sa završnog ultrazvuka. Uglavnom analizirao je broj i veličine folikula na UZV-u, te odredio punkciju za utorak. Ja sam se malo iznenadio kada sam vidio na ekranu veličinu folikule od 1.83 cm. Nekako sam imao percepciju da su jajnici veličine testisa Smile Pomaknuo je planiranu punkciju za jedan dan, te je ženi dao zadnje injekcije menopura i dipherelina (decapeptila). Dobili smo STOP injekciju i to 2 ampule Pregnyl 5000 IU (= 10000 IU), koje žena treba dobiti u duboko meso (u guzu, a one prije su se davale potkožno u području trbuha) i to si treba dati (u biti vjerojatno ću joj ja dati) u nedjelju u 21:00. A u Postojnu se trebamo pojaviti u utorak u 08:00.

Danas smo stigli na UZV par minuta prije šest sati (ujutro) i već je bilo jedno pet parova / žena prije nas, tako da smo došli na red tek oko 06:30, a do tada smo imali prilike poslušati čak dvije vremenske prognoze na prvom programu Radio Slovenije Smile Za utorak sam ga pitao i potvrdno je odgovorio da se na red za punkciju stiže kako je tko prvi stignuo tamo, kao i ovdje za UZV, no o tom iskustvu naknadno.

UZV je već standardno koštao 35 eura, STOP injekcija 24 eura i 7 eura ampula dipherelina (pošto smo sve već prije potrošili), a kada dođemo na punkciju trebamo donijeti 1100 eura za ICSI postupak.

U Ljubljani se već jako dobro snalazimo, nije bilo snijega, a i hostel je bio jednako zadovoljavajući. Već prošli put smo otkrili, a i ovaj put uzeli na jednoj od benziskih postaja uz autocestu kavu u putnim šalicama i baš sam zadovoljan sa njima, no tko više voli na miru piti kavu već rano ujutro radi kafić na ulazu u sklopu onog doma Dravje.

---------------------------

Naslov: Dr. Reš Ljubljana - četvrti susret u Postojni
Danas smo bili na punkciji u Postojni.

Postojna je mnogo manje mjesto od Ljubljane i kratki pogled na google maps daje veliku sigurnost u jednostavni dolazak do bolnice. Na slikama na internet stranicama dr. Reša (www.neplodnost.com) se gore nalazi slika bijele zgrade (zima je i nema baš zelenila te je žena htjela baš tu na slici kratiti put do ulaza Smile) i mi smo mislili da tu treba ući. Greška. U lijevom kutu se ful sitno vidi neka plava zgrada. Ordinacija dr. Reša u Postojni se nalazi u toj plavoj zgradi. Ispred tih dviju povezanih zgrada se nalazi parkiralište, a ima ga i okolo tako da nije problem pronaći mjesto za parking.

Najkraći put do ordinacije bi bio kroz glavna vrata (vidljiva sa ceste), kada ta vrata ne bi bila zaključana. Dokaz tome je da svi zaposlenici tu ulaze. Naime stigli smo sat vremena ranije (u 07:00) i vidio sam da svi imaju ključeve, te tu ulaze. Ulaz u ordinaciju (zapravo čekaonicu ordinacije) je baš iz tog hodnika koji gleda na zaključani ulaz bolnice. Na vratima ulaza u tu čekaonicu se nalazi ona kakteristična slika sa papira dr. Reša, zapravo i sa web stranica.

Asistent (možda čak biolog) je brzo stigao i tada smo skužili da su to zapravo vrata ulaza u čekaonicu ordinacije. Ovaj put ordinacija je nešto potpuno drugačije u odnosu na onu u Ljubljani. Dok u Ljubljani, prostor koji koriste za uzv i konzultacije zaparavo je samo jedna prostoriju, a čekaonice i ostale prostorije dijele sa ostalim ordinacijama, ovdje se radi o mnogo većem prostoru sa dosta prostorija, koje isključivo koristi dr. Reš.

Čekaonica je prilično prostrana (predčekaonica (ali zapravo gdje čekaš) u Ljubljani je uža i jako duga). Postoji prostor tipa šalter (koji se ne koristi), poseban wc za potrebe pacijenata, poseban za osoblje, te poseban prostor za složeni postupak izdavanja ejakulata Smile Zanimljivo sa enormno porno literature, tipa 20-30 časopisa. Nije mi baš jasno čemu sve to. No dobro.

Doktor je stigao već oko 07:30 i relativno brzo nas je pozvao u unutra u drugi dio ordinacije. Odmah je poslao ženu na skidanje, mene na davanje uzorka, te mi je pojasnio kada se vratim sa ejakulatom da stanem na nekakve tanke papuče i doklizim u prostor (salu, kako god) gdje se radi punkcija i gdje će već biti žena.

Kada sam se vratio sa složenog postupka izdavanja uzorka i doklizio u prostor, žena je ležala na ginekološkom stolu/stolici (kako se to već uopće zove), a punkcija je već bila gotova. Potom je doktor uputio ženu da se obuće, a meni da pričekam da vidimo da li ima spermija u ejakulatu. U to neko vrijeme se na monitoru moglo vidjeti kako onaj asistent (ili možda biolog) usisava, prebacuje ili što god radi sa ženinim jajnim stanicama. Nakon nekog vremena stavili su i uzorak ejakulata pa se su se vidjeli i spermići na ekranu. Taman u to vrijeme je bio i gotov nekakav nalaz gdje je ustanovljeno kako su uspješno izvađene 5 jajne stanice.

Potom smo otišli zajedno do doktorovog stola gdje nam je objasnio dalje proceduru i zakazao ponovni dolazak dva dana kasnije. Također je rekao kako broj jajnih stanica je manji nego što bi statistički mogao biti, no da je dobro i to. Kazao je kako se na prvom postupku obično daju dvije ampule Menopura da bi se vidjelo kako utjeću na proces kod žene, te kako bi u slučaju nekih narednih postupaka, vjerojatno žena dobila više ampula, pošto sa ovom količinom nije došlo do nekakve hiperstimulacije, već manje od očekivane. Propisao je ženi svakih 12 sati da stavlja dvije 'kuglice' Urogestana (bolje vaginalno nego nekako drugačije, tablete?), te da bi bilo dobro da uzima i andol 100. Tu i trenutak kada se plaća 1100 eura sam postupak.

Glede dileme Ljubljana vs Postojna i dr.Reš, možda bi ipak mogli kazati da se glavni procesi dešavaju u Postojni, no veze sa Bolnicom u Postojni nema. Bez obzira što je prostor dosta velik (cca 100 ili nešto više kvadrata), u biti se sigurno radi o iznajmljenom prostoru i ništa više. Naravno svi tamo znaju za njega, jer su nas morali upućivati do ordinacije. Naime (nisam završio kako se dolazi do ordinacije), da bi stigli do ordinacije morate proći kroz prolaz između plave i bijele zgrade te na drugom ulazu (zadnjem) lijevo ući unutra. Tu je nakakva čekaonica te bolnice, a u predčekaonicu ordinacije (hodnik bolnice) se ulazi odmah na desno nakon ulaska u bolnicu. Ako je svjetlo u čekaonici ordinacije odmah će te znati da ste na pravom putu, a ako dođete prije svih malo prošvrljajte.

Što se tiće same punkcije. Mislim da se tu digla prevelika fama oko toga. Mi smo znali da postoji mogućnost opće anestezije (no nisam siguran da li je uopće ona moguća kod dr.Reša) i žena je mislila da će dobiti barem nekakvu lokalnu anesteziju. Ja sam znao da neće pošto to nisam nigdje pročitao. U stvari sama mogućnost opće anestezije je stvorila famu oko toga.

Žena je rekla da ju je više bilo strah od tog postupka, nego što je on uopće bolan. Igla za punkciju je neka ful velika. Tipa doslovno iz ribičkih priča. Dok je doktor radi punkciju (i pratio ju na uzv) žena je morala lagano pritiskati rukama taj prostor mislim kako se jajne stanice ne bi pomicale u toku postupka. Rekla je da nije ništa posebno bolilo i samo kada je prešao na drugi jajnik mu je rekla da malo stane, da udahne i da može nastaviti. Ništa strašno. Sitno ju je iznenadilo samo koliko je tu bilo tekućine.

Kasnije kada smo se vraćali je par puta osjetila nekakvo peckanje, čak je rekla malo jaču bol nego što ju je osjetila u samom postupku, no bol je brzo prošla, a kasnije kada bi je pitao kako se osjeća, rekla bi da ništa više ne osjeća, odnosno da se dobro smjestila u autu. U početku je spustila sic, no brzo ga je vratila i vozila se normalno. Kada smo stigli doma (prije toga smo otišli do ginekologice po recept) prošetali smo se do apoteke (po onaj urogestan i andol) i čak smo krenuli malo više do grada, no u jednom trenutku je rekla da bolje da se vratimo, jer osjeća ful sitno peckanje i kako nema potrebe da pretjeruje, a osobito što nije problem do negdje doći, već se istim putem treba i vratiti.

Nastavak slijedi nakon transfera, odnosno sljedeće posjete Postojne. Pitali smo doktora kada će nam javiti da li treba uopće dolaziti u Postojnu, na što je on odgovorio da treba doći obavezno, nevezano za uspjeh oplodnje/razvoja jajne stanice kako bi se na miru objasnilo, što se dogodilo i eventualno dogovorili daljnji postupci, a ne da se priča preko telefona.

Rezime troškova za prvi pokušaj (nadamo se uspješan) bi bio:
- 121 eura za 2 incijalne kutije (po 7 ampula Dipherelina (Decapeptil u HR)) + 3 dodane ampule
- 400 eura za dvije kutije (po 10 ampula Menopura)
- 24 eura, za stop injekciju
- 50 eura prvi pregled
- 2*35 eura za dva ultrazvuka
- 1100 eura ICSI
- 2*50 eura (za dva noćenja u Ljubljani u dvokrevetnoj sobi, 06:00 je prerano za ne spavati tamo)
- sitno manje od 100 eura za plin za pet posjeta (imamo ugrađeni plin u autu), a vinjetu smo već imali
- <100 eura za sve moguće druge direktne troškove (tipa nekakve većere, pića, hrana, grickalice i pića po putu, itd... zanemarimo šoping u Ljubljani, baš smo se morali prošetati pored H&M-a Smile )
= max 2065 eura

Prema informacijama sa foruma, za četri ampule Menopura ukupni iznos raste za dodatnih 400 eura, ako se vozite na benzin, još recimo 100 eura.

Brojke ističem, premda generalno za dobiti djecu naravno svima kojima ne ide na prirodan način, novac uopće nije bitan, no to je bilo često pitanje koje su nam svi prijatelji postavili, a i majka je čula neke dezinformacije o brojkama tipa 4-5000 eura. Pa neka se zna.

--------------------------

Naslov: Dr. Reš Ljubljana - peti susret u Postojni
Od pet stanica, četri su uspješno oplođene, dobro se razvile i dva embrija su transferirana. Veee.... Very Happy

Ovaj odlazak je nekako bio prilično čudan. Naime imao sam osječaj kao da idem na nekakav mali izletić, ranga malo van grada na šetnju. Put već jako dobro poznajemo, ordinaciju, što nam je potrebno na putu (odnosno da i nije baš puno), tj. da je ostalo jako malo nepoznanica. Osim naravno najbitnije. Sve prijašnje puteve ipak bi se sitno pripremili i prekontrolirali da li nam je sve spremno.

Na zadnjem nalazu punkcije, gdje je pisalo kada moramo doći, pisalo je istaknuto i da žena dođe sa punim mjehurom, tako da je putem žena pila više vode nego inače. No izgleda previše jer je taman pred Postojnu pritisak bio neizdrživ, tako da sam skrenuo nakon ulaza u Postojnu na prvu benzinsku postaju, možda kilometar prije bolnice, da isprazni mjehur. Mislim da je Petrolova benziska i preporučujem da nitko nikada ne ide tamo obaviti nuždu, jer je wc iznimno neuredan i prljav. Ovo sa punim mjehurom je bila potpuna nepotrebna komplikacija jer se prije, u tijeku i nakon transfera uopće nije spominjalo pitanje punog mjehura!

Došli smo malo prije 08:30 i jedan par je bio prije nas, a sa vremenom je došlo dva-tri para. Također smo propustili jedan par dodatno pošto je kasnio za punkciju.

Čim smo ušli u ordinaciju, ženu je poslao da se skine i tada smo saznali da su se uspješno oplodile četri jajne stanice. Kasnije kada smo pričali sa njim kazao je da u biti oni smatraju uspjehom ako se oplodi 50% stanica. Također je naglasio da su se naše stanice lijepo pravilno razvile.

Na detaljnoj obavijesti za ženinog ginekologa nalazi se i slike prenesenih embrija. Inaće na toj obavijesti stoji i da smo mi 2289 par, vrijeme punkcije u 07:30, denudacije (ogoljivanje) u 10:15 i ICSI postupka u 11:00. Po svim podacima na toj obavijesti mislim da se ono peto jajašce uopće nije oplodilo, jer su tu neke brojke na nuli o 3PN, 1PN i broju embrija zaostalih u razvoju.

Premda sam imao dojam da zna tko smo, doktor je tražio da žena kaže jasno tko je, a to je isto pitao i biolog u sali, pa pretpostavljam da im je to nekakva garancija da ne dođe do zabune. Nakon što je žena legla na stol i doktor je počeo pripreme morali smo donijeti još jednu odluku i to ono ekstremno jasno i glasno, da čuje doktor i da čuje biolog. Tek u nekakvom trećem pokušaju smo uspjeli Smile

Naime morali smo se odlučiti koliko će embrija biti transferirano. Mi smo malo ostali zatečeni, pošto smo imali dojam da je logično da ćemo transferirati dva sa svim posljedicama koje može donijeti taj odabir, poput muke odabira dva umjesto jednog imena Smile No doktor je naglasio da je to naša odluka i da ne smije biti nekakve sugestije. Nešto je komentirao tipa da imamo pravo (možda zakonsko?) na transfer tri embrija no da oni to ne rade. Pitali smo ga o nekakvoj statistici i kazao je da većina transferira dva, no neki i samo jedan.

Nakon što smo jasno kazali (da i biolog čuje) da želimo transfer dva embrija, gledali smo na ekranu kako biolog prikuplja embrije, te kako je tu nekava sitna pauza došli smo razgovorom do teme Maribora.

Uglavnom pitao je ženu kako se osjeća od punkcije, na što je ona odgovorila da super i da ništa više ne osjeća, no da se malo prepala postupka više zbog postojanja mogućnosti anestezije. Kada je pitao odakle nam ta informacija, žena je odgovorila da je pročitala u detaljnim uputama o postupku Mariborske bolnice. Rekao je da oni ne rade anesteziju, no kako je tu bolnica pa bi se valjda moglo (to mi je bilo malo nejasno, ne rade ali može), no pitao je da li znamo koliko se naplaćuje anestezija, što ja naravno nisam znao.

Tada smo spomenuli da se u Mariboru prilično čeka na postupak, tipa godina dana, na što je on odgovorio nešto tipa da mu nije jasno zašto oni ne rade više postupaka, jer kao imaju kapaciteta i sl., odnosno da Maribor radi jednako postupaka godišnje kao i oni premda su mnogo manji. Mi smo komentirali da smo pročitali na forumu nešto tipa porođajni ili da je otišao neki biolog, no po njegom izrazu dobio sam dojam da on misli da nije to razlog, a možda sam i krivo protumačio.

Taman tada negdje se pojavio biolog sa stanicama. Uglavnom, žena sam transfer nije uopće osjetila, odnosno sam postupak je potpuno bezbolan, a zamijetio sam da je tu specijalnu injekciju (fleksibilna nemetalna, pvc?) uvlačio doktor i da je dao znak biologu da pritisne na injekciji da se sadržaj transferira. Tj. doktor nakon što je uvukao tu specijalnu injekciju nije micao ruke, dok se nije transfer završio aktiviranjem injekcije od strane biologa, vjerojatno da se transfer izvede na pravom mjestu.

Potom se biolog vratio u svoj prostor provjeriti da li je injekcija prazna, odnosno da embriji nisu slučajno ostali u njoj. Kada je biolog javio da je sve uredu, doktor je uputio ženu da smo gotovi i da se može ići obući. Znači nije bilo nikakvog 15-minutnog čekanja, možda max 15 sekundi dok se biolog nije javio.

Na kraju je slijedio razgovor sa doktorom o daljnjem tijeku postupka. Uglavnom 13.03. bi žena trebala napraviti test trudnoće, a također se za tri dana moramo odlučiti što sa ostala dva embrija. Naime za tri dana moramo nazvati doktora ujutro da vidimo da li su se embriji uspješno nastavili razvijati, te ako jesu, embriji petog dana se mogu zamrznuti za buduće postupke.

Takošer žena treba nastaviti sa stavljanjem dva puta dnevno onaj Urogestan, zapravo valjda u slučaju trudnoće izgleda skroz do 12. tjedna trudnoće. Nešto je pričao kako hormona progesterona ima u dosta visokoj razini u žena, no kao što ako ga iz nekog razloga ima manje, pa je bolje koristiti te kapsule.

To je bilo uglavnom to i taj zadnji posjet se ništa ne plaća. Javim kada budem znao za ostatak embrija i informacije o zamrzavanju, te naravno rezultat 13.03.

Skoro sam zaboravio još nešto napisati što sam primjetio. Dok smo u nekom trenutku pričali o uspješnosti postupka, ja sam kazao kako sam pročitao da je najkompliciraniji trenutak (sa najvećom vjerojatnošću neuspjeha) upravo transfer i zadržavanje embrija u maternici, no dobio sam dojam prema njegovom odgovoru (koje vjerojatno proistjeće ih iskustva) da nije to toliki problem, odnosno da kvalitetnim embrijima ne bi trebalo biti teško se zadržati. Spominjao je i van materničke trudnoće i sl., no prema svemu do sada što sam pročitao imao sam dojam da je velik problem u hvatanju embrija za maternicu, no sada me nekako razuvjerio.

To sam zamijetio kod njega u još jednom komentaru. Naime spomenuli smo mu slučaj gdje su u Mariboru transferirali (naša poznanica) tri embrija i kako se samo jedan zadržao (djete će brzo u školu), stil njegovog izraza o toliko velikom pobačaju (neki stručan izraz je upotrijebio a ne pobačaj) mi daje filing da nije takvo što očekivao. Ne znam, možda sam vidio više informacija nego što ih je bilo Confused

Eto toliko.

---------------------------------

Ono najbitnije... danas u ujutro je napravljen test na trudnoću (onaj piš test) i pozitivan je Very Happy ... Ona druga linija je na nekih recimo 70% - 80% zatamnjenosti kao i ona referentna. Very Happy Very Happy Onda dok smo pokušavali prirodnim putem, te linije nikada nije bilo.

Danas ćemo zvati ginekologa za taj test preko krvi (beta?)... u biti već je žena pokušavala dobiti, no nitko se nije javljao.

Od transfera do danas, je žena redovito vaginalno (pročitao sam da netko pije te tablete) stavljala dvije kuglice Utrogestana u 06:00 i u 18:00. Trbuh joj se nešto napuhnuo, počela je malo laganije lastik hlaće nositi, te nekakve promjene je osjećala u području trbuha. Naravno nikada nisi siguran da li se spremala menstruacija. Također su joj se grudi nešto povećale i postale su osjetljivije.

U biti samo na dan transfera nije radila, a dan poslje je normalno išla na posao (uredski posao za kompjuterom). Čak smo se i dosta šetali, ono par km po šetnji. Bila je navećer poslje jela nešto pospanija (no tu može naravno biti više razloga, npr. ona je inaće i anemična, a i moraš se probuditi u 06:00 za stavljanjeg tog utrogestana). Uglavnom posve normalno smo se ponašali. U biti išli bi malo sporije, dok smo se šetali i recimo nije apsolutno ništa teško nosila.

Također za ručkom je uzimala prenatalne multivitamine i omega 3 kapsule. Ja sam nastavio kao i prije piti koktel tableta i kapsula, za slučaj da nam ne uspije, a sama spermatogeneza je cca 60 dana.

Doktora Reša sam nazvao peti dan da saznamo koliko je embrija zamrznuto. Nije se javio na moja dva poziva u razmaku 15-tak minuta, no vjerojatno je tada bio sa nekim u nekom postupku. Naime kazao nam je da ga nazovemo otprilike u isto vrijeme kada smo mi bili tamo na transferu. Za nekih pola sata (oko 09:45) on me nazvao nazad i već je izlazio iz bolnice Postojna, te je rekao da je sigurno jedan embrij zamrznut, a možda i dva, no da nazovem sutra pa će znati točno.

Nazvao sam sutra opet oko 09:15. Prošlo je malo vremena dok se nismo razumili tko sam. Naime kada ga se zove u svezi nečeg treba govoriti ženino ime i prezime, jer sve vode na njeno ime. Uglavnom rekao je da su oba dva embrija zamrznuta, provjerio je sa biologom (čuo sam preko telefona jer mu je bio blizu) i potvrdio da su oba preostala embrija zamrznuta.

Generalno nema pojma kako ide dalje procedura sa tim smrzlićima, no kada mu javimo za trudnoću (kada se napravi nalaz krvi), budem pitali koliko se čuvaju i sl.

Jednu stvar znamo sigurno, a to je da ne smijemo ponoviti test trudnoće preko mokraće, jer se prema iskustvu drugih zna dogoditi da se za par dana pokaže negativnim, i da u biti osoba doživi nepotrebni šok.

Ja jesam bio da se zapravo odmah testira ta razina hormona preko krvi, no bolja polovica nije nešto bila za to, već je htjela prvo sa tim klasičnim testom, a ja nisam naravno htio gnjaviti ili inzistirati.

Juhu... javim kakav je bio rezultat bete...

----------


## CERES

lezanka, puno ti hvala na vraćenim postovima, baš sam ih tražila, idem ih
  pažljivo isčitati jer će  nam uskoro trebati, a svaka informacija je dobrodošla.
  Mi ćemo se isto vrlo brzo morati odlučiti gdje dalje, :?  Maribor mi je predugo
  čekati (vjerovatno ćemo se i naručiti),a dok  ga čekamo LJubljana/Postojna
  nam je najbliža, najbrža i najpovoljnija opcija.

  Puno sreće tebi supruzi i naravno bebici  :Saint:

----------


## pino

Lezanka, cestitam na bebici! I puno hvala na ovom postu. Mislim da cemo nakon ovog zakona napraviti kompilaciju alternativa u inozemstvu, i ovo ce - ako smijem - biti uvrsteno u zbirku.

----------


## mare41

Iskreno sam oduševlljena detaljnim postom, zaista vrijedne informacije, baš sam prekopavala net u potrazi za dr Rešom, super, super, i puno srećeeeeeee

----------


## pino

Evo da li bismo mogli napraviti slijedece - za Maribor, Postojnu (i Prag?) 

Bilo bi dobro da napravimo kompilaciju iskustava i konkretnih informacija za buduce pacijente, kojih ce nazalost izgleda biti jos vise nego prije. Takvu jednu "kobasicu" od posta bi mogli staviti na web stranicu google grupe Gradjani protiv MPO zakona, da ga svi mogu jednostavno naci. Ako mozda vec netko ima takvu kompilaciju, to bi bilo odlicno, ustedili bi mi puno posla prolazenja kroz sve postove i teme. Mislim si da bi mogli informacije podijeliti po poglavljima:

- Postupci koji se rade - osobna iskustva s protokolima i postupcima
- Lijecnici, sestre, brojevi telefona klinike, internet adrese, email adrese
- preliminarne pretrage i testovi prije postupka, koje, gdje i kako
- eventualno pracenje folikumetrija u HR u pripremi za postupak - gdje i kako
- Stopa uspjeha - broj j.s., embrija, i opcenito rezultati
- Cijene (sto detaljnije)
- gdje nabavljate lijekove i mozete li dobiti povrat poreza
- Kako stupiti u kontakt s klinikom i kako komunicirati s njima, posebno ako imate nesto hitno
- Kako doci do klinike, koliko kosta putovanje, popratni sadrzaji sto raditi dok ste tamo ili na putu, gdje odsjesti i opcenito logistika putovanja

Da li bi netko bio zainteresiran za pomoci oko jednog takvog projekta? Pogotovo ako ste vec bili u mariboru... hvala puno....

----------


## martina123

*Pino*..pa Ina je napisala jedan genijalan post!

----------


## martina123

> *Pino*..pa Ina je napisala jedan genijalan post!


Evo ga: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ivatne+klinike

Na pocetku ovog topica je.

----------


## pino

E da, to, to, pardon Ina, trebala sam spomenuti tvoj super opis Maribora i staviti link koji si mi dala (i hvala martina123 na linku).  Koliko sam se sjecala to je bilo jako iscrpno ali jos je bilo postova nakon tog prvog, pa je tekst trebalo jos malo nadopuniti - a takodjer bi bilo vjerojatno korisno dodati perspektivu nekoga tko putuje iz malo daljeg mjesta od ZG, za nocenja i slicno. Bilo je puno iskustva s mariborom, pa sam htjela da jedan takav izvjestaj bude amalgamat.

----------


## martina123

Ja zivim u Crikvenici, ali sam za vrijeme postupka u Zagrebu kod svojih tako da ti zapravo ne mogu pomoci...

----------


## ina33

Odlična ideja!

Uh, bilo je sve ovo identično i o Pragu (sve živo - cijene, doktori, logistika, di se odsjeda itd.), mislim da će sve više parova kojima ne treba donacija ići u Prag, iako je cjenovno skuplje od Maribora, mislim da je autorica bila mummy_s koja je u Pragu dobila blizance i ne javalja se više baš na Rodu, ali možda je neka od forumašica koje su išle u Prag snimila njen topic.

A propos ovoga gore, masu toga je pokriveno u mariborskom web siteu (osoblje, kontakti, uspješnost postupaka itd.), a nešto bi trebalo dopuniti u taj "moj" topic - recimo, kurentni cjenik, di spavaju ljudi koji nisu u ZG-u itd.

Za nabavku lijekova bi trebalo imat odvojen topic jer on u biti ne ovisi o klinici, većina žena nabavlja u ZG-u u par privatnih, neki idu u Nagykaniszu itd., pa onda bi trebalo napisati i malo o available lijekovima i koji su na hrv. tržištu, koji nisu, zašto nisu itd., ali tu već ulazimo u mutne vode - tipa npr. što sam ja shvatila da je jedan doktor rekao itd., ali why not da i to piše.

Jedan fakat user-friendly manual di će se lako i jednostavno moći doći do dostupnih opcija liječenja izvan RH. 

Jesi mislila uključivat i hrv. privatne ili zasad ne, dok podliježu novom Zakonu?

----------


## pino

Evo stavila sam: http://groups.google.com/group/gradj...ne-mpo-klinike, s tri linka, na Maribor, Postojnu i Prag. (lezanka, hvala na postu, nadam se da se ne ljutis sto sam kopirala - zaista bi bilo steta da se izgubi prica.)

Bilo bi super kad bi mogli nadovezati i upotpuniti sve ove price, npr aktualne cijene i stope uspjeha, pa mozemo staviti i link na google map itd itd. Morat cu potrazit post od martine123, cini mi se da je stavila aktualni cjenovnik?

Domace klinike cu stavljati ako se presele u inozemstvo, ili ako postoji potraznja za takvim informacijama na forumu. Morat cu staviti disclaimer isto, da je ovo informacija od korisnika, dakle u neku ruku osobna i neprovjerena. 

Mozda bi trebalo isto staviti jednu kategoriju - razlozi ZA i PROTIV  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> Mozda bi trebalo isto staviti jednu kategoriju - razlozi ZA i PROTIV


Po meni definitivno, plus naše perceived slabosti i prednosti određene klinike tj. na što paziti, za koga ne bismo preporučili, za koga je odlično itd.

----------


## Maxime

pino, ja zaista smatram da svaki par sam mora napraviti 'bilancu za i protiv' odredjene klinike jer svi mi imamo drugacije potrebe i zahtjeve. osim toga su pogotovo parovi koji su uspjeli postati roditelji naravno subjektivni sto se tice izbora klinike, mene nikad ne bi palo na pamet da nekome preporucim drugu kliniku osim mba ...

----------


## ina33

Ja nekako ipak mislim da bi drugi parovi mogle benefitirati od toga što je netko smatrao nedostatkom neke klinike, a preporučiti mogu brojne klinike, ovisi sve u kojoj je par fazi, gdje živi, u kojem su dijelu MPO putanje, koji su im resursi na raspolaganju itd, a ima i neke koje bih preporučila da zaobiđu. Mislim da je na kraju ipak par onaj koji napravi svoj cost-benefit i donese odluku, tako da neka naša preporuka u ovom ili onom smjeru nije nikakva obaveza za par jer će par, ovisno o svom dojmu, donijeti svoju odluku, a višak informacija i dojmovi raznih ljudi neće biti na odmet, nego na pomoć. Barem je tako meni bilo - volim čuti razloge zašto taj i taj misli da bi za mene bilo dobro to i to, a ne to i to - mislim da mogu na tome naučiti. Ali, ljudi smo različiti i svako svoje odlulke donosi na različiti način i mislim da su svi putevi validni, a od viška informacija da glava ne boli.

----------


## martina123

> martina123 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Spisak:
> 
> - Priprema dokumentacije - 39,01 
> - Priprema pacijentice za stimulaciju ovulacije - 100,19
> - Folikulometrija - 82,76
> - Punkcija folkula - 100,48
> ...


*Pino*, evo ti cjenik.. Medutim, naglasavaju da ove cijene vrijede samo do septembra.

----------


## ina33

Mislim da *wewa* ima najnovije cijene, poskupili su...

----------


## pino

Thanks martina123! 

Mozda bismo trebali otvoriti novu temu "Kako odabrati privatnu kliniku?", pokupiti ideje koje kategorije su vazne kod odabira klinike, i onda napraviti jedan rejting klinika po tim kriterijima. I inace je to cini mi se jako vazna tema i bilo bi dobro napisati jedan esejic - mislim da bi pomogao puno ljudi.

----------


## pčelica2009

"vodič kroz privatne klinike"

----------


## martina123

> "vodič kroz privatne klinike"


dobar naslov...  :Wink:

----------


## ina33

> pčelica2009 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> "vodič kroz privatne klinike"
> 
> 
> dobar naslov...


Super mi je to, mislim da to baš nekako fali.

----------


## magi7

Evo da se i ja uključim.

Drugi tjedan idem na konzultacije kod dr Reša u Ljubljanu. Meni se čini da je stvarno Ok doktor. Sve smo dogovorili u dva dana sve preko maila. Poslao mi je i mapu kako doći do njega te mi dao njegov mob ako mi još šta zatreba. Cijena konzultacije je 90 EUr a postupka 1100 EUR +lijekovi koji se potroše.

Kako sam predbilježena za klomifenski IVF u listopadu što ću mu i reći vidjeti ću kako možemo to iskombinirati  :Wink:  

Sve u svemu meni su dojmovi prema doktoru i više nego dobri.

----------


## Miss July

Troškovnik za MPO u Mariboru koji je navela martina123 je najnoviji i vrijedi do listopada. Ja sam dobila isti takav tako da od  cijena koje je ona navela nije skuplje.

----------


## rozalija

> Troškovnik za MPO u Mariboru koji je navela martina123 je najnoviji i vrijedi do listopada. Ja sam dobila isti takav tako da od  cijena koje je ona navela nije skuplje.


A jel iste cijene vrijede i za 2010?

----------


## mare41

> Evo da se i ja uključim.
> 
> Drugi tjedan idem na konzultacije kod dr Reša u Ljubljanu. Meni se čini da je stvarno Ok doktor. Sve smo dogovorili u dva dana sve preko maila. Poslao mi je i mapu kako doći do njega te mi dao njegov mob ako mi još šta zatreba. Cijena konzultacije je 90 EUr a postupka 1100 EUR +lijekovi koji se potroše.
> 
> Kako sam predbilježena za klomifenski IVF u listopadu što ću mu i reći vidjeti ću kako možemo to iskombinirati  
> 
> Sve u svemu meni su dojmovi prema doktoru i više nego dobri.


I ja bih trebala kontaktirati dr Reša nakon što ovaj klomifenski ciklus ne uspije, zanima me koje sve nalaze treba imati kada se ide prvi put k njemu na konzultacije? thanks

----------


## magi7

Ponesi sve što imaš.
Pozdav i sretno!

----------


## Miss July

Rozalija u Sloveniji imaju gadnu inflaciju, pa je to predpostavljam,  razlog što daju "vijek trajanja" svom troškovniku. U svakom slučaju poslat će ti troškovnik zajedno s protokolom tako da ćeš bar 2 mj. prije znati što te čeka. Ne vjerujem, da će do drugog mj. iduće godine cijene puno narasti.

----------


## rozalija

> Rozalija u Sloveniji imaju gadnu inflaciju, pa je to predpostavljam,  razlog što daju "vijek trajanja" svom troškovniku. U svakom slučaju poslat će ti troškovnik zajedno s protokolom tako da ćeš bar 2 mj. prije znati što te čeka. Ne vjerujem, da će do drugog mj. iduće godine cijene puno narasti.


Hvala ti draga moja. Od   :Heart:   ti želim puno sreće u Mariboru da nam se vratiš sa dva   :Saint:   :Saint:   u bušici.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Kadauna

> Rozalija u Sloveniji imaju gadnu inflaciju, pa je to predpostavljam,  razlog što daju "vijek trajanja" svom troškovniku. U svakom slučaju poslat će ti troškovnik zajedno s protokolom tako da ćeš bar 2 mj. prije znati što te čeka. Ne vjerujem, da će do drugog mj. iduće godine cijene puno narasti.


bez obzira na inflaciju, ako u Mb ovim tempom nastave poskupljivati bit će uskoro skuplji od Njemačke i Austrije, mislim da su sad već blizu.
Ako je inflacija razlog poskupljenju, onda ne znam kako je Dr. Reš koji je također u Sloveniji toliko jeftiniji od Mb? 

Ja računam s 2.500,00 EUR za postupak + lijekovi, ali nisam sigurna da li je to dovoljno obzirom na ovu listu: 




> : 
> 
> - Priprema dokumentacije - 39,01 
> - Priprema pacijentice za stimulaciju ovulacije - 100,19 
> - Folikulometrija - 82,76 
> - Punkcija folkula - 100,48 
> - Laboratorij - 1 273,89 
> - Punkcija testisa i izolacija spermatozoida - 96,12 
> - Separacija spermatozoida (SWIM UP) - 27,25 
> ...

----------


## pčelica2009

ja sam okvirno izračunala sa injekcijama,gorivo,cestarina,smještaj-oko 30000kn.

----------


## Miss July

I ja isto 1000 do 2000  kuna gore ili dolje. Javim vam kada se vratim u 9 mj iz Mb

----------


## Miss July

Hvala rozalija na dobrim željama. Svaka pozitivna vibra je dobrodošla. Brzo će i drugi mjesec. Nadam se da ćeš i ti ostvariti svoju, vjerujem najveću, želju.

----------


## ina33

> bez obzira na inflaciju, ako u Mb ovim tempom nastave poskupljivati bit će uskoro skuplji od Njemačke i Austrije, mislim da su sad već blizu.
> Ako je inflacija razlog poskupljenju, onda ne znam kako je Dr. Reš koji je također u Sloveniji toliko jeftiniji od Mb?


Mislim da se dr. Reš i MB ne mogu uspoređivati, dr. Reš je jedan, Maribor je cijeli pogon s 3 doktora, mislim 3 biologa itd. A i po navali pacijenata se ne mogu uspoređivati, vjerojatno se i uspješnost prilično razlikuje. A vjeorjatno i MB poskupljuje i dijelom jer može tj. kuži da je najvruća alternativa ljudima na ovim prostorima. Tako mi se bar čini da ide, nemam pojma kako se do u detalje formiraju cijene na IVF tržištu.

----------


## nangaparbat

> Kadauna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> bez obzira na inflaciju, ako u Mb ovim tempom nastave poskupljivati bit će uskoro skuplji od Njemačke i Austrije, mislim da su sad već blizu.
> Ako je inflacija razlog poskupljenju, onda ne znam kako je Dr. Reš koji je također u Sloveniji toliko jeftiniji od Mb? 
> 
> 
> Mislim da se dr. Reš i MB ne mogu uspoređivati, dr. Reš je jedan, Maribor je cijeli pogon s 3 doktora, mislim 3 biologa itd. A i po navali pacijenata se ne mogu uspoređivati, vjerojatno se i uspješnost prilično razlikuje. A vjeorjatno i MB poskupljuje i dijelom jer može tj. kuži da je najvruća alternativa ljudima na ovim prostorima. Tako mi se bar čini da ide, nemam pojma kako se do u detalje formiraju cijene na IVF tržištu.


 U Hrvatskoj je zakon takav da su zdravstvene usluge (u drzavnim ustanovama, ne vrijedi i za privatne) za strance dvostruko skuplje nego za hrvatske građane. Mozda je i u Sloveniji tako i onda to objašnjava razliku u cijeni između Maribora i dr. Reša.

----------


## tinaka

> Mislim da se dr. Reš i MB ne mogu uspoređivati, dr. Reš je jedan, Maribor je cijeli pogon s 3 doktora, mislim 3 biologa itd. A i po navali pacijenata se ne mogu uspoređivati, vjerojatno se i uspješnost prilično razlikuje. A vjeorjatno i MB poskupljuje i dijelom jer može tj. kuži da je najvruća alternativa ljudima na ovim prostorima. Tako mi se bar čini da ide, nemam pojma kako se do u detalje formiraju cijene na IVF tržištu.


Kad sam krenula u MPO postupke, ovo isto su govorili i meni za klinike u Zagrebu. Jedni su govorili da je VV najjači, drugi pak da je Petrova ta u koju treba ići. Mi smo se, na čuđenje svih, odlučili za Sveti Duh u kojem je tada bio samo jedan jedini doktor na humanoj reprodukciji i nikada, ali baš nikada nismo požalili. I sada kada znam puno više o svemu tome (jer, priznajem, kad smo krenuli bili smo dosta naivni u svemu), opet bih se odlučila za SD, jer smatram da su, upravo zbog njihovog malog (sada većeg nego kad smo mi kretali) tima, uvjeti u kojima se radi puno bolji nego na ostalim klinikama. 
Ali to je moje osobno mišljenje i tako smatram da svaki treba donijeti svoj stav prema drugim stavovima, ali samo pod uvjetom da su ti tuđi  stavovi objektivni.

----------


## ina33

> Ali to je moje osobno mišljenje i tako smatram da svaki treba donijeti svoj stav prema drugim stavovima, ali samo pod uvjetom da su ti tuđi  stavovi objektivni.


Naravno. 

Ma, svako ima drugačiji put odlučivanja i uvijek se oko ovoga lome koplja, pa, npr. na topicu, samo primjerice recimo VV, teško prolaze negativnosti jer će neke žene to zaboliti i odreagirat će u stilu - ako nemate povjerenja, zašto se liječite tamo itd. A nekima će to pasati na način da razriješe neke svoje dileme, vide da je i drugima isto, skuže koja su ograničenja i donesu svoju odluku should I stay or should I go. Ja sam od ovih koje baš traže sve živo, još su mi dragocjenija neg. iskustva iz svih klinika jer ih ljudi teško iznose, dok se o pozitivi lakše piše, da se mogu lakše odlučit. Negativna su mi vrijedna da skužim di je zaštekalo i kao nekakav lesson learned da ja to izbjegnem kod sebe.

Stvar je da nekome paše slušati tuđe stavove, nekome to otežava odluku, a teško je skužit koji je neko tip - ja idem maksimom da će netko kome ne paše slušati te tuđe stavove to relativno lako izignorirati (zato jer sam sama tip da mi paše čuti sve živo i poztivino i negativno o svakoj mogućoj stvari i na temelju toga donijeti odluku, koja je kod mene promjenjiva jer sam mijenjala klinike jer je tako meni bilo najlakše i to je bio my way i za svaku stvar je kod mene tako - minimum tri liječnička mišljenja ako se stvar ne rješava. 

Ali, tuđi stavovi NIKAD nisu objektivni jer ljudi nisu objektivni i treba to tako uzimat. Objektivan bi bio kompjuter, ali nije ni on jer bi ga ljudi filali podacima, a već je tu prva falinga, možda i nesvjesna jer podatke treba uzimat istovrsne, a teško je to kao pacijentu skužiti.

O ukusima ne treba raspravljati, ali sve što imamo na netu je upravo razmjena tuđih iskustava. Iako je na forumu općenito često primjetan stav, ajmo ga nazvati, penso positivo i ne želim negativna iskustva jer mi otežavaju, ja sam od onih kojima ta iskustva olakšavaju pa zato pišem sve živo jer vjerujem da ima još ovakvih kao ja, a lakše je, čini mi se, u glavi izbrisat suvišne informacije nego živit gladan njih.

----------


## martina123

Da pitam... Nakon sto se obavi transfer u Mariboru, da li nakon 10 dana kad izvdis betu doma, dolazis jos kod njih na uzv?

----------


## ina33

> Da pitam... Nakon sto se obavi transfer u Mariboru, da li nakon 10 dana kad izvdis betu doma, dolazis jos kod njih na uzv?


Ja nisam, neke su žene išle, ne znam zašto. Ja sam dalje sve to odrađivala u ZG-u kod svoje privatnice.

----------


## ina33

Tj. kad sam ostala trudna bilo je ljeto pa sam to odrađivala u CITOu u Splitu jer ipak su mi transferirali tri, trebalo je vidjeti koliko ih je itd.

----------


## martina123

Aha, ok, samo da znam kak to ide...

----------


## Maxime

martinice, betu vadis u zagrebu - trudnocu ces pratiti gdje tebi odgovara ali u HR   :Kiss:

----------


## aleksandraj

:? 

Ja sam usla u postupak u Mariboru. Htjela sam probati i u RH (zbog cijene od skoro 3000 EUR u Mariboru), ali mi je moj ginekolog savjetovao da zbog godina (navrsila 40) idem u Maribor jer novi zakon smanjuje uspjeh. Kako je nama izuzetno stalo do bebe, odlucili smo se odreci kupnje novog auta i krenuti po bebu pa sto bude...Ukoliko rezultat bude pozitivan nije me briga za cijenu jer se lijecimo vec 8 godina i do sada su se svi s nama poigravali (svaki ginekolog ima svoju teoriju). Zato savjetujem mladje da odlucno krenu u postupak jer godine brzo idu, a na kraju uvijek preostane ova postupak. Zna li tko iznose injekcija i gdje ih je najbolje nabaviti??? Puno hvala..

----------


## ina33

Aleksandraj, jedno od standardnih mjesta za nabavku ti je ljekarna Filipović u Zagorskoj, lako ćeš prouglati broj, mislm da ti je reda veličine Gonal oko 200 kn, menopur oko 180, decapeptyl i suprefact i ne znam - nazovi ljekarnu i pitaj. Jedna od opcija je i merional koji se nabavlja u Mađarskoj u Nagykaniszi, ali mu doktori (osim na Pol. IVF i to vjerojatno za mlađe pacijentice) nekako, ne znam, ne da ne vjeruju, nego su ga neskloni možda prepisivat problematičnijim pacijenticama (skupina 40+), neki sumnjaju u način skladištenja, jedan dr. s kojim sam pričala da u njemu ima dosta hcg-a pa je kompliciranije pacijentice (starije) nije lijek prvog izbora itd. To ti ističem jer je on cijenom upola jeftiniji, ali neki zatrudne i na njemu, to ti je nekako tvoj izbor dal' igrat ziheraški, dal' probat uštedit. Pogledaj to ili kad budeš išla u Sloveniju pitaj cijene kod njih i mislim da se može imat povrat PDV-a pa izračunaj što ti dođe jeftinije.

----------


## ina33

Da, merional se ne može nabaviti kod nas niti u Slo, samo Mađarska, možda bih na tvom mjestu ostala na Gonalu ili Menopuru (već što ti savjetuju u MB-u) za stimulaciju.

----------


## Maxime

Ja sam u zadnjem postupku uspjela nabaviti Menogon po vrlo povoljnoj cijeni jer se MPO klinika u Pragu htjela rjesiti zalihe ljekova ciji je rok trajanja jos bio samo dva mjeseca.

----------


## pinny

Cijena u 5 mjesecu za suprefact spray je bila 470 kuna.
To je najjeftinije sto sam ja uspjela pronaci i to u ljekarni sto je Ina33 spomenula.
Zvala sam i Madjarsku za Merional i on dodje 48 kuna.

----------


## Miss July

Kod nas je ljekarna Filipović najeftinija jer je Gonal 199 kuna, Superfact ampule 5,5 ml 370 kuna ( imaš za 11 dana) Menopur 142 kune i Decapeptyl 51 kunu. Nalaze ti se na Trešnjevci, Zagorska 42. Broj telefona 01/36 92 100.Čak su mi rekli da bi poslali poštom, no nije mi se to činila kao dobra ideja na ovu vrućinu, pa sutra idem po njih u Zgb. U
Sloveniji je Gonal pen oko 320 eura, 900 IJ ( obični gonal je 75 IJ)  te dobiš povrat njihovog PDV-a od 7%. Ja sam izračunala da mi se više isplati kupiti kod nas i tražiti povrat poreza a i nemam frke na granici oko prijenosa hormona, povrata poreza itd.

----------


## ina33

> Cijena u 5 mjesecu za suprefact spray je bila 470 kuna.
> To je najjeftinije sto sam ja uspjela pronaci i to u ljekarni sto je Ina33 spomenula.
> Zvala sam i Madjarsku za Merional i on dodje 48 kuna.


Pinny, Suprefact sprej nije na mariborskoj listi lijekova, isključivo suprefact injekcije, samo da se aleksandraj ne zbuni...

----------


## ina33

> Ja sam izračunala da mi se više isplati kupiti kod nas i tražiti povrat poreza a i nemam frke na granici oko prijenosa hormona, povrata poreza itd.


I ja sam ovako radila - kupila kod nas u Filipović, prijavila porez iduće godine (račun za lijekove mora biti izdan na ime).

----------


## martina123

> martinice, betu vadis u zagrebu - trudnocu ces pratiti gdje tebi odgovara ali u HR


he,he... vidis ti mene pozitivke..   :Grin:   8)   :Laughing:

----------


## aleksandraj

:Wink:  

Hvala Vam svima...ipak cu u ZG. Sto mislite, moze li se folikulometrija raditi u RH (barem na pocetku) da ne moram putovati (ja sam iz Dalmacije pa je to uzasno daleko).

----------


## Maxime

Aleksandraj, samo javi sestrama u MB da ces u HR odradjivati u HR. Ja bi osobno birala ginekologa za folikometriju koji se razumije u MPO i koji ima dobar UZV ...

----------


## ina33

> Hvala Vam svima...ipak cu u ZG. Sto mislite, moze li se folikulometrija raditi u RH (barem na pocetku) da ne moram putovati (ja sam iz Dalmacije pa je to uzasno daleko).


Obično ti to ovako ide - 1. UZV koji obično pada na 3.-4. dc (ovisno kako će ti doći kad staneš s antibebi koje su dio njihovog protokola) radi se u svom mjestu stanovanja i njima je jedino bitno da im javiš prisutnost folikula većih od 10 mm (ako su prisutni to znači da su ciste i da se ne započinje sa stimulacijom gonalima). Znači, taj prvi, s kojim se kreće dok si na supresiji (suprefact, decapeptyl), a prije stimulacije (gonal, menopur itd.) oni čak sugeriraju odradit doma. Nakon toga je prvi obično nakon 7 dana stimulacije, obično u MB-u i onda najčešće još samo jedan dva dana nakon prvoga pa punkcija. Znači, sve skupa u MB-u bi dobro bilo biti od 7. dana nakon što kreneš sa stimulacijom do punkcije, ako si iz jako dalekih krajeva. Ako si iz ST-a mislim da komodno možeš otići na folikulometrije u CITO, oni se inoako isto bave liječenjem neplodnosti i vezrirani su u folikulometrijama. Pitaj Mariborčane za sugestiju.

----------


## pinny

> Pinny, Suprefact sprej nije na mariborskoj listi lijekova, isključivo suprefact injekcije, samo da se aleksandraj ne zbuni...



 :Embarassed:   Sorry, nisam znala da se u Mb koriste iskljucivo injekcije. Kakva je trenutno situacija kod nas izgleda da ce i meni biti ovo korisna informacija.

----------


## tikica_69

Moja poznanica je kod Resa isla u lipnju na IVF i tocna je informacija da je tamo 1100 eura + lijekovi...a sad, zasto tolika razlika  :? 
Da li je koja mozda u zadnjih 6 mejseci isla u Vili na lagano stimulirani IVF ili ICSI (cetrotide, menopur)?
Zanima me cijena. Moze na PP.

TNX!

----------


## ina33

Tikice, više puta se poteže to pitanje, barem jednom na stranici ovog topica   :Love: . Razlika je po meni zbog ovoga - Maribor je razvikaniji, veće statistike uspješnosti pa onda i tržište i navala formira cijenu, plus ima na plaći 3 ginekologa, mislim 2 biologa, sestre itd... Mislim da tu isto funkcionira tržišna ekonomija kao i sa cijenama razvikanih stručnjaka u bilo kojem drugom polju.

----------


## aleksandraj

Ne znam da li je možda netko bio u obje klinike pa da nam prenese vlastita iskustva... ja sam čula price i pohvale i za jedne i druge (sve ovisi gdje je tko uspio)...moja susjeda je npr. uspjela u ZG pa sada ima tri slatke trojke, a znam mnoge da ni nakon više pokušaja nisu uspjeli ni u Ljubljani ni u Zg...neki su uspjeli i homeopatijom nakon bezuspješnih pokušaja u svim klinikama

----------


## ina33

Svakakvih priča ima, puno se toga čuje, na kraju moraš sama presjeć' u sebi što i kako je tebi upotrebljivo. Hrv. klinike ne bih sad trenutno savjetovala zbog kaosa oko novog zakona, a i kad se kaos slegne, bitno će past uspješnost postupka i ne može se očekivati više od 20% po transferu, u Slo je to oko 40% (Maribor, mislim). 

Mislim da nemamo na forumu nikoga tko je bio i kod Reša i u Mariboru, to eventualno pitaj na slovenskom forumu za neplodnost, zove se Živa, sumnjam da je neko iz RH išao prvo kod Reša pa u Maribor, to nije logičan hodogram najčešće, jer ljudi najčešće kombiniraju jednu hrv. kliniku i jednu slo, tj. tako su radili dok nije bilo ovog novog zakona, ali ko zna, možda se neko novi i javi.

----------


## Dodirko

Zna li netko koliko se čeka u Pragu IVF (bez donacije?)

 :Love:

----------


## Maxime

Dodirko, u klinici Iscare u Pragu se ceka od prilike 3 mjeseca ...

----------


## Dodirko

Super!  :D 

A onda umjesto u Parzi ... u Prag.

----------


## Maxime

Dodirko evo linke Iscare klinike (kada smo prije nekoliko godina kod njih bila na razgovora kod njih su ostavili jako pozitivan dojam): http://www.iscare.cz/index.php?set=en

Druga opcija je (nama su bili prekomercijalni i nisu nam ostavili dobar dojam): http://www.gest.cz/gb/index.php

O pronatalu postoji zaseban topic.

Vjerujem da je u Pragu jos uvijek jeftini postupak nego na ostalim EU drzavama.

Sretno   :Love:

----------


## aleksandraj

:Smile:  Ja sam se definitivno odlučila za Maribor jer su i najprofesionalniji, a i moj ginekolog ih je preporučio. Ovdje jedino što je negativno je visoka cijena i boravak u Mb za one iz udaljenijih krajeva..preporučila bih njihov hostel ako ima slobodnih mjesta jer je cijena oko 30 Eur s doručkom, a smještaj je ok i u središtu je Mb. Bila sam malo razočarana na prvom razgovoru jer smo išli "kao na traci", ali vjerujem da će dalje biti drugačije.

----------


## ina33

> Bila sam malo razočarana na prvom razgovoru jer smo išli "kao na traci", ali vjerujem da će dalje biti drugačije.


Aleksandraj, oni su užurbani, kao i svi, ako ima nešto što te posebno zanima prije konzultacija si napiši pitanja na papir i pitaj ih pa tako "skoči s trake". Tj. ako nema pitanja ili nekih posebitosti na što bi trebalo ukazati onda se šiba standardni protokol.

----------


## marta26

curke, kak je sad u viliju, jel bio netko zadnje vrijeeme? kako oni uskladjuju zakon, ak i oni ne prestanu s radom. bila sam kod njih u 9 mj prosle godine i bilo je ok, al me izaslo prilicno, ak su jos poskupili, ne bih bas

----------


## aleksandraj

Ma znam..pitanja tek sada kreću kada sam krenula u postupak...osjećam se zbrkano..trenutno idem na sve kontrole iako mi je dr. VV rekao da je dovoljno napraviti krvne pretrage na bolesti. Ja sam napravila i bakterioloski pregled, hormonalni te UZV. Na posljednjem pregledu su mi rekli da imam velike šanse je mi je edometrij 9 mm iako nemam pojma zbog čega je to bitno. Strah me jer imam hormonalni disbalans te sam izgubila bebu u 8. tjednu (trudnoća je bila prirodna). Nakon pregleda su jedino otkrili problem kod muža s brojem i pokretljivošću pa su me utješili da je i to možda razlog sppontanog. Punkcija bi trebala biti, ako bude sve ok zakazana sam za 19.10. Baš me strah zbog mojih ludih hormona

----------


## ina33

Endometrij se gleda (debljina, struktura) jer je po nekim teorijama bitan za implantaciju embrija (minmalno bi trebao biti 8 mm na dan transfera), iako je po nekim drugim teorijama irelevantan, ako sam dobro shvatila to su neka nova stremljenja. U čemu je štos s hormonima, svakako im to naglasi tj. njima istresi sva pitanja koja te muče, forum neka ti služi samo kao podsjetnik što ih sve trebaš pitati.

----------


## Bab

Marta26 i svi ostali, naravno...

Ja sam danas zvala Vili-ja i rekli su mi da počinju raditi od 24.08. i da ako imamo vjenčane listove možemo normalno odmah u proceduru. Rade po novom zakonu što se tiče oplodnje 3JS, ali ne traže nikakve potvrde o savjetovanju i slične gluposti. Za cijene su mi rekli da je Prirodan ICSI 4500,00 kuna a blago stimulirani 7400,00. Ne znam za običan IVF jer mi to nažalost ne treba pa nisam ni pitala.

Nadam se da sam malo pomogla.

I za kraj velika   :Kiss:   svima nakon mog podužeg izbivanja sa foruma i hlađenja glave i koječega drugoga.

 :Bye:

----------


## marta26

bab thx, onda nisu mijenjali cijene. sve si razmisljam o  dr.Reš, uf, dragi ce mi poludit s mojim idejama

----------


## Bab

Marta, nema na čemu.
A daj mi reci jel u toj cijeni sve ili se još nešto dodatno plača( osim lijekova naravno)? Žena koja mi se javila nije baš bila 100 % sigurna.

Ja sam upravo googlala dr. Reša i "njegovu" bolnicu ...mene isto zanimaju cijene da vidim koliki kredit ću dići jer bez toga na žalost nećemo moći.
Ako netko zna taj podatak...molim da nas prosvijetlite.
Hvala!!!

----------


## pino

http://groups.google.com/group/gradj...ne-mpo-klinike

----------


## pippi

Razgovarala sam s liječnicima u privatnim klinikama i jako ozbiljno shvaćaju sve propisano.
Naime, kazne su ogromne i neće ići u postupke bez pravilnika i pismenih uputa, a njih nemaju. Budući ništa nije definirano, niti se točno zna što se smije i kako raditi. Čini mi se da će to biti sušno razdoblje za postupke dok se ne donesu barem osnovni pravilnici. Od koje god odredbe zakona se krene, nemoguće je realizirati napisano, pa moraju stati s postupcima, jer im uvijek mogu reći da su u prekršaju.
Zato mislim da nam je bolje raditi na back-up planu nego se nadati da će se nešto pozitivno dogoditi.
Jedino što od Milinovića očekujem su kontrole i kazne, nikako olakšavanje bilo kakvih aktivnosti.

----------


## Kadauna

> Jedino što od Milinovića očekujem su kontrole i kazne, nikako olakšavanje bilo kakvih aktivnosti.


ovo i ja mislim, bez obzira što su u Vili-u rekli drugačije. 

Zakon propisuje da se prije postupka obavi niz radnji (psih. savjetovanje, drugo mišljenje, etc.) i vjerujem da će kazniti svaku kliniku i doktora koji se ne budu držali toga. 

Meni je isto najbolja opcija imati termin negdje vani, neka čeka a ovdje u HR vidjeti kako će se situacija razvijati. 

ja još uvijek u sebi mislim i nekako znam da će zakon morati pasti, no kako i kada to valjda sam Bog dragi zna.

----------


## Pinky

> Marta, nema na čemu.
> A daj mi reci jel u toj cijeni sve ili se još nešto dodatno plača( osim lijekova naravno)? Žena koja mi se javila nije baš bila 100 % sigurna.
> 
> Ja sam upravo googlala dr. Reša i "njegovu" bolnicu ...mene isto zanimaju cijene da vidim koliki kredit ću dići jer bez toga na žalost nećemo moći.
> Ako netko zna taj podatak...molim da nas prosvijetlite.
> Hvala!!!


ja sam izgleda danas razgovarala sa resom   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

otvorila stranicu, vidila broj, nazvala, javila se slovenka, ja rekla da ne pricam slovenski, ona spojila nekog tipa (valjda njega, nije se predstavio). uglavnom jako cudan razgovor. 
ja mu kazem da sam iz hr i da zbog novog zakona ne mogu tu *na jesen* na ivf a 
on: kad vam je 1. dan ocekivanog ciklusa?
ja:za tjedan dana. 
on: ne moze onda slijedeci ciklus, javite mi se 10 dana prije drugog ocekivanog ciklusa. 
ja: ali ali ali ja sam mislila u 11. na icsi, znate bila sam na stimuliranom u svibnju pa mislim 
on: (prekine me) sasvim vam je ok da sada idete na novi
ja: hmmm ali ja bih ipak pricekala 11. mjesec (tako su mi u citu rekli i vjerujem mom sparcu), znate bila sam u dugom protokolu.
on: (opet prekine) onda se vidimo 10 dana prije ocekivanog ciklusa kad se odlucite
ja: (zbunjitis totalitus) ok molim vas samo jos jedno pitanje... koliko kosta icsi
on: 1100 eura. cujemo se!!

tako da nemam pojma sta se dogodilo.... najcudniji razgovor sa dr. 

mene sad zanima di cu ja pobogu doci taj 10. dan prije mengaca?? u postojnu?? u ljubljanu??
eto, jedino sto sam skuzila sigurno je da je postupak 1100 eura....

----------


## taca70

Pinky,mislim da bi ga trebala opet nazvati taj 10.dan prije ocekivanog ciklusa pa sve dogovoriti.Cula sam da je cudan ali to nekome smeta,nekome ne.Btw. meni su 3 doktora rekla da su 3 ciklusa sasvim ok za pauzu.

----------


## Maxime

Cure ne zelim se praviti pametna ali budite oprezne kada se upustate u postupke u privatne klinike u inozemstvo. Puno klinika ajmo reci nije 'filantropsko orijentirano' i ima svakojakih klinika na trzistu. Bojim se da ce se povecati broj losih iskustava bas zato sto je situacija u HR tragicna i pacijenti su prisiljeni otici preko granice zbog MPO postupaka. 

Kada smo suprug i ja krenuli u potragu za privatnom MPO klinikom preko granice dobili smo savjet iz strucnih krugova da izbjegavamo Madjarsku i Italiju (Italija ima vise od 400 klinika koje se bave MPOom!).

Gdje god vas put odvede, zelim vam od   :Heart:  da vas taj put dovede do roditeljstva ...

----------


## marta26

valjda ga napadaju nase curke, pa ima express odgovore! a dr reš je u ljubljani ne u postojni, to se vidim brka. u postojni se samo obavlja punkcija. ok, 1100eura je manje nego kod nasih privatnika, za icsi naravno. *bab*, mene je kostao oko 9000 sami icsi stimulirani plus lijekovi sve skupa me izaslo 17000kn. ak mislis za prirodni ne znam, al mislim da je u toj cijeni sve osim lijekova

----------


## marta26

maxime, 400??? ajme meni. mislim da necu dalje od slovenije, a ova ljubljana mi se cini trenutno najidealniji izbor, al jos cekam 9 mj pa cu vidjeti sto ce na vv reci, al ak nece raditi nemamo bas izbora, na zalost

----------


## marta26

i meni su rekli da je dosta tri mjeseca, nasi na vv rade pola godine samo zato jer jadni ne stignu sve, ovak nekak dobijaju mjesta

----------


## ina33

> Kada smo suprug i ja krenuli u potragu za privatnom MPO klinikom preko granice dobili smo savjet iz strucnih krugova da izbjegavamo Madjarsku i Italiju (Italija ima vise od 400 klinika koje se bave MPOom!).


Nadam se da informirani pacijenti koji "Rodiraju" neće u Italiju. U Mađ. postoji nekakva klinika u Segedinu di idu cure iz Bgda, ne znam koliko je dobra. Po meni je nekako logičan put Slovenija (MB ili Reš), Prag, za austrijske ne znam... S druge strane, ne znam hoće li ta mjesta moći "opslužiti" sve pacijente koji će se odliti iz Hrvatske, to su, u biti, pacijenti iz RH i BIH.

----------


## Dodirko

*Pinky* još jednom nazovit 15 dana prije očekivanog ciklusa i reci mu da za 5 dana trebaš doći (kao što ste se dogovorili). Aprije toga pitanja na papir. Očito možeš odmah kada poželiš.

----------


## Dodirko

Zašto nemam pravo na edit svojih postova.... Onda izgleda ovako nepismeno.  :/

----------


## gupi51

http://www.privatehealth.co.uk/hospi...atment-abroad/

Ovo je link na jednu stranicu na koju je MM danas naišao. Ima popis velikog broja klinika koje se bave IVF-om u Europi i linkove na njih.

----------


## bublica3

Cure jeli koja od vas zna gdje u Belgiji rade IVF? 
Čula sam da su jako uspješni.

----------


## gupi51

> Cure jeli koja od vas zna gdje u Belgiji rade IVF? 
> Čula sam da su jako uspješni.




Centre for Reproductive Medicine, University Hospital Ghent, Gent, Belgium

Ne znam puno ali dosta publiciraju i koliko vidim imaju dobre rezultate. Preferiraju SET.

----------


## bublica3

> bublica3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure jeli koja od vas zna gdje u Belgiji rade IVF? 
> Čula sam da su jako uspješni.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gupi51 Hvala   :Love:

----------


## Jelena

[quote="Pinky"]


> ja sam izgleda danas razgovarala sa resom    
> 
> otvorila stranicu, vidila broj, nazvala, javila se slovenka, ja rekla da ne pricam slovenski, ona spojila nekog tipa (valjda njega, nije se predstavio). uglavnom jako cudan razgovor. 
> ja mu kazem da sam iz hr i da zbog novog zakona ne mogu tu *na jesen* na ivf a 
> on: kad vam je 1. dan ocekivanog ciklusa?
> ja:za tjedan dana. 
> on: ne moze onda slijedeci ciklus, javite mi se 10 dana prije drugog ocekivanog ciklusa. 
> ja: ali ali ali ja sam mislila u 11. na icsi, znate bila sam na stimuliranom u svibnju pa mislim 
> on: (prekine me) sasvim vam je ok da sada idete na novi
> ...


*
Pinky*, komunikacija s dr. Rešom je malo hm... štura, minimalistička, možeš sve pitati, ali su odgovori kratki. Njegov je ritam od 6 ujutro već prima pacjentice u Ljubljani, u 8 je već u Postojni, i onda je popodne opet u Ljubljani. Ja sam preko njihove web stranice tražila termin, dobila ga brzo, ali kad smo došli u 17h, kao što smo bili naručeni, dr. reš se čudio kako nismo došli ujutro. UZV, tj. folikulometrija se radi u Ljubljani, punkcija i transfer u Postojni. 

Evo našeg iskustva:
Prve konzultacije, UZV i spermiogram, ali ne kvantitativno, nego samo pod mikroskopom, vidite i sami na monitoru kakva je situacija. To košta 50 eura, odmah. 
Idući ciklus 2.dc opet u Ljubljanu, početak kratkog protokola. Lijekove možeš od njega kupiti.
Sljedeći UZV 8.dc
Još jedan 10. dc, navečer štoperica,  i onda klasika u Postojni punkcija i transfer 3. dan.  U Postojni se plaća tih 1100 eura, ali ne znam je l kad je punkcija ili kad je transfer, pretpostavljam na kraju.
U Ljubljanu je dobro doći čim ranije, jer se ništa ne čeka. Mi smo već u 6 ujutro izlazili iz ordinacije. U Postojni se ne isplati doći ranije, jer dr. mora stići iz Ljubljane. Nema neradnog dana.

Te iste cijene su bile i pred dvije godine, znači ispadne 50 konzultacije + 1100 IVF/ICSI.

Sretno!

----------


## Maxime

ako vas zanima belgija, to jest gent - pokusajte kontaktirati sanju 79 za detalje. ako imate problema s prijevodima s nizozemskog (to jest belgijskog   :Razz:  ) rado cu pomoci   :Heart:

----------


## lezanka

Full zanimljivo... dvije stranice podforuma prije ja sam ponovio detaljni opis postupka kod dr. Reša i par dana te dvije stranice kasnije istog podforuma opet iste dileme :D

Ovo sa terminom je i nas zbunilo, samo što smo bili upravo na konzultacijama kod njega. Zbog tolikih čekanja drugdje, svi se potpuno zbune kako mogu prilično brzo krenuti u postupak kod njega.

----------


## sbonetic

Zove dr. Reša pa se nitko ne javlja zanima me da li zovem na dobar broj 38615106800? da li se treba zvati u nekom određenom terminu?

----------


## lezanka

Broj je dobar. Ako ne ide, zovi kasnije barem poslje 12:30 (mi smo tako negdje imali konzultacije u Ljubljani).

----------


## sbonetic

hvala, šta se odmah može naručiti za konzultacije?

----------


## Aurora*

> Drugi tjedan idem na konzultacije kod dr Reša u Ljubljanu.


*magi7* jesi li bila kod dr. Resa? Jako me zanima tvoje iskustvo s prvim konzultacijama obzirom da i nas to ceka jos ovaj tjedan. Posebno me zanima koliko iznosi trosak tog prvog pregleda, da li stvarno 90 € kako si ti razumjela prilikom svog dogovora ili 50 € kako se navodi na forumu iz nekih drugih iskustava?

*lezanka* slijedeci slicnu logiku koja je i vas odvela u Ljubljanu i mi smo se odlucili poduzeti jednaki iduci korak. Tvoj detaljni opis nam je sada u veliku pomoc. Zato ovom prilikom jedno veliko hvala i od mene. 

Mozes li mi molim te reci da li se zamrzavanje (ili mozda tek odmrzavanje) embrija dodatno placa i naravno koliko?

*sbonetic* broj koji navodis je broj koji smo i mi prvo zvali (oko 12h) i na koji nam se javila zenska osoba. Ona je rekla da moramo zvati dr. Resa (dala nam je njegov mobitel), kojeg smo iz drugog pokusaja (u razmaku od pola sata) i dobili i s kojim smo se dogovorili za konzultacije u roku kracem od tjedan dana.

----------


## ina33

> Full zanimljivo... dvije stranice podforuma prije ja sam ponovio detaljni opis postupka kod dr. Reša i par dana te dvije stranice kasnije istog podforuma opet iste dileme :D


A to ti je tako jer je teško iščitavat sve na puno stranica u jednom topicu, moderatorice ne razdvajaju jer je reklamiranje, a novi korisnici kojima treba brza info i vjerojatno škicaju s posla i ne iščitavaju sve stranice u gužvi. Neki sažetak je i na samom početku, treba zamoliti moderatore da onda tvoj updateirani sažetak stave na početak ovog topica. Očekujući povećanje broja korisnika privatnih, Pino je skupila na netu kratki sažetak svih privatnih iz inozemstva, pretpostavljam da misli updatat s novim infaćima:

http://groups.google.com/group/gradj...ne-mpo-klinike

----------


## lezanka

Za dogovorit konzultacije vjerojatno ovisi tko vodi kalendar. Mi smo dogovarali sa sestrom, no recimo ako su na godišnjem, možda ju trenutno vodi sam doktor. Sestra nema apsolutno nikakvu ulogu kod njega.

Zamrzavanje se ne plača, a za odmrzavanje ćemo sačekati neko vrijeme pa ćemo tada sigurno i to saznati  :Wink:  Eto možeš pitati, dobiti tu informaciju i objaviti na forumu.

----------


## Maxime

Dali postoje sluzbeni podaci u uspjesnosti postupaka kod dr. Resa?

----------


## lezanka

> Dali postoje sluzbeni podaci u uspjesnosti postupaka kod dr. Resa?


Imaš je na biltenu 'Službeni podaci uspješnosti postupaka potpomognute oplodnje na području jugoistočne Europe'. :/ 

Čak i da radiš u bilo kojoj klinici, brzo bi se postavilo pitanje koji je to podatak i da li je usporediv sa drugima. Svaki broj koji se spominje na ovom forumu je rekla kazala.

Osim toga kolika je službena uspješnost (npr. smrtnost, ponovni postupak i sl.) bilo kojeg postupka u našim bolnicama, privatnim klinikama i sl. Ako to ne možeš saznati sa sigurnošću 'službenog' podatka, zašto misliš da znaš koja službena uspješnost bilo koje ustanove koja se bavi nekim postupkom više nego što ti direktno kaže doktor, bez detaljnog elaborata. Osobitno što se taj podatak poslje prenosi pokvarenim telefonom.

Evo superforumašica Ina (ne mislim ništa loše o Ini) na ovom podforumu je izjavila nedavno da Maribor ima uspješnost 40%, a prije godinu dana je izjavila da je uspješnost Maribora nešto više od 30%.

Tko zna koji je točan podatak uopće i mislim da se ljudi ne trebaju previše zamarati oko točnog službenog broja, kojeg nikada neće saznati. 

Po meni je najbitnije da ljudi imaju pozitivna iskustva i da ne postoje neka objektivna neugodna iskustva. Za sve ostalo treba imati sreće.

----------


## kate32

> Maxime prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dali postoje sluzbeni podaci u uspjesnosti postupaka kod dr. Resa?
> 
> 
> Imaš je na biltenu 'Službeni podaci uspješnosti postupaka potpomognute oplodnje na području jugoistočne Europe'. :/ 
> 
> Čak i da radiš u bilo kojoj klinici, brzo bi se postavilo pitanje koji je to podatak i da li je usporediv sa drugima. Svaki broj koji se spominje na ovom forumu je rekla kazala.
> ...


Slažem se!

----------


## ina33

> Evo superforumašica Ina (ne mislim ništa loše o Ini) na ovom podforumu je izjavila nedavno da Maribor ima uspješnost 40%, a prije godinu dana je izjavila da je uspješnost Maribora nešto više od 30%.


  :Love:  

Citiram s brošure koja je na stranicama mariborske klinike:

"Uspješnost se općenito uzevši kreće od 25% do 40%, što znači da je rizik od neuspjeha bitno veći od mogućnosti da se uspije"

Evo i linka:

http://www.ivf-mb.net/images/knjizica_cro.pdf

Ne znam ima li Eshre podatke, osim po zemljama, po klinikama, vjerojatno nema - to bi pino mogla znati. Mislim da je lezanka u pravu i što se tiče osjećaja - meni je to za MB bilo bitno - iskustvo IVF "maratonaca" koji su tamo uspjeli, brojni pacijenti koji su tamo išli i uspjeli. A naravno da nitko ništa ne garantira.

Poanta je u tome da treba i razumjet tu statistiku, jer će neka mladica s, npr., začepljenim jajovodima, npr., i u IVF poliklinici i s ograničenjem od 3 js, možda imati veće šanse nego tipa ja, sa 40, u Mariboru, sa svom silom tehnike koja mi je available. 

Ja sam daleko od matematičarke pino, ali govori mi neki common sense da će u MB-u, koji je industrijska mašina, u odnosu na neki mali obrtić, neka se nitko ne ljuti, uspješnost bit veća jednostavno po jačini know-howa- u MB-u imaju rutinski zamrzavanja, rutinski stimulacije, rutinski sto drugih stvari, imaju dovoljnu redundanciju da se u pravilu ne staje ako nema jednog dr-a ili biologa - oni su jednostavno jačeg motora, tako sam si ja to prispodobila. Opet, netko kome je potrebna customizacija, negdje će drugo bolje proći. Svako se treba informirat o svom zdrav. stanju i ošacnut već prema osjećaju. 

Ali da je Maribor na glasu i među stručnjacima (cro MPO-ovcima) kao jedan od najjačih centara na ovim prostorima - je, na glasu je Maribor, a ne, npr. Reš ili netko drugi. Opet ponavljam, netko će uspjet baš kod Reša jer će mu možda trebat customizacija itd.

----------


## ina33

Mislim... treba par to sebi prilagodit, jer... recimo, što bi meni koristio ne znam, nadzvučni supersonic avion od klinike, doktori i biolozi što čuda rade, ako, recimo, trebam na to čekat 2 godine jer za dvije godine ode meni FSH na stotku i mogu samo u Prag, primjerice, na donaciju... Znači, ima milijun razloga što i kako i zašto kod nekog koknkretnog para, informirajte se na kub i dobro ćete odlučit, za vas dobro, mislim. Ali, da postoji to nekakvo kotiranje klinika i među pacijentima i među stručnjacima - postoji - ali, opet, svako je priča za sebe, i ako za nekoga pali to, za drugoga će nešto stoto. Treba sve probati i zavrtiti i onda pokušajem-pogreškom do najboljeg rješenja za sebe. A prije treba informiranjem ići u te pokušaje-pogreške ciljano, a ne po "abedednmo redu" available klinika, da iskarikiram skroz sad.

----------


## pino

posto je pitanje uspjesnosti jako jako vazno, mislim da bi bilo dobro da idemo na slovenski forum o neplodnosti http://www.neplodnost.info/ziva/portal/ 

Cesto drzave imaju drzavni IVF registar iz kojeg se vidi statistika (ali recimo njemacki IVF registar namjerno ne objavljuje stope uspjeha da ne bi bilo stampeda na najbolje klinike). Sve ostalo je dobrovoljno od strane doktora. Ali cak i tada, ovisi o kompoziciji pacijentica - ako primas samo mlade zene s muskim faktorom imat ces super uspjeh; ako imas samo starije koke, pa i neces bas.... sve je relativno... 

Ako vas zanima mariborski uspjeh - evo s njihove stranice - opet uzeti s trunkom soli jer to je ono sto oni sami kazu - http://www.ivf-mb.net/rezultati.htm

----------


## ina33

Da, tu dolazimo opet do te suptilne rošade pacijanata... Neko neće branit IVF entry ženama 40+, netko hoće. Baš VV je, recimo, tu dosta prijemčiv za žene 40+ i izlazi u susret, neka druga klinika će možda suptilno obeshrabrit takve žene... Vjerojatno je u pozadini tog obeshrabrivanja i briga o tome kako će se to odraziti na uspješnost klinike. Tako da mi se čini da te statistike nisu jednostavno usporedive, trebalo bi gledat tipa statistiku uspješnosti za žene u nekoj dobnoj skupini, a sumnjam da manje klinike to tako detealjno vode. Opet će se to svesti na neki gut feel.

----------


## Maxime

e vidis kate32, ja se apsolutno ne slazem s tobom ...

brojke ne lazu a svaka klinika koja drzi do svojeg ugleda ce detaljno voditi brigu o statistikama jer to njima nije samo PR vec pokazatelj kvalitete njihovog rada i razne subvencije ce im biti ukinute ukoliko rezultati nisu u skladu (ako ne i bolje) s dogovorenim ciljevima. 
mb prati svoje pacijente do nakon rodjenja djeteta (zovu ili salju sms) i cula sam i za druge EU klinike da imaju takav pristup.

dojmovi svih nas koji pisemo po raznim forumima su subjektivni, zacinjeni sa slatkim ili gorkim zacinima uspjeha ili neuspjeha i mogu ali i nemoraju biti indikativni za uspjesnost odredjene klinike ...

na forumima dolazi jako ogranice broj osoba koji se bori s neplodnoscu i nemoguce je stvoriti objektivnu sliku o uspjesnosti raznih klinika ...

poenta statistike i naglasavanje rezultata raznih klinike nije ta da se radi besplatan 'EPP' za odredjenu klilniku jer je izbor mjesto ljecenje odluka i odgovornost svakog pojedinca. Bit statistika je da se stvori objektivna slika postotka uspjesnosti kako bi ogranicili broj izlaganju fizickom i psihickom stresu.

Moje osobno iskustvo je da je bolje 'stati na loptu' i pokusati objektivno sagledati situaciju nego naglo donjeti odluku zato smo ranjivi i jedini fokus nam je na tome da cim prije moguce postanemo roditelje ...

----------


## ina33

Da, i jednom mi moja dr. opće prakse reče da nema najboljeg doktora ima najboljeg doktora za pacijenta tog i tog. Koliko god postoji neki, ajmo reći, kvazi objektivan rejting klinika po pacijentsko-doktorskom čuvenju i statistikama na način koje su dostupne, i ova izjava moje dr. mi se pokazala točna. Ja jako volim em raznorazne infaće koji su dostupni, em njihovo tumačenje, pa onda RL situaciju di je kome uspjelo, čisto kao vodstvo generacijama koje dolaze. Ne bih htjela da se to pisanje pretvori u ono, da se malo našalim, „moj MPO-ovac je bolji od tvog MPO-ovca i istući će ga nakon škole“.

A ovo što je rekla Maxime potvrđujem i ja - Maribor ima dovoljno resursa i da radi određeni follow-up svojih pacijenata i to mi je isto pokazatelj njihove kvalitete - i nama su slali uputnik di smo trebali popuniti kakva je trudnoća bila, je li bilo kakvih problema s djetetom i sl. To mi isto ukazuje na njihovu ozbiljnost. Ne znam da još koja Cro, ili Slo, klinika to radi, recimo. Također, dobila sam info da MB lab udovoljava ESHRE-ovim smjernicama za najbolju praksu u laboratorijima. Nema šanse da razumijem u čemu se ta najbolja praksa točno sastoji, ali da mi je taj podatak isto relevantan - je.

----------


## aleksandraj

Drage moje forumašice što se tiče uspješnosti sve ovisi koliko je tko osobno imao uspjeha u procesu, a to često ovisi i od "Više sile". Stoga je najbolje prikupiti podatke o profesionalnom odnosu s parovima, povjerenju koje neka klinika izaziva, a i o opremljenosti..tada su šanse veće, ali i to nije garancija uspjeha. Već sam pisala da su neki pokušavali u nekoliko klinika, a onda postupak završili uspješno u ZG ili čak kod alternativaca...treba svatko staviti pluseve i minuse (tu mislim i financije) pa se odlučiti.    :Razz:

----------


## lezanka

> ... Maribor ima dovoljno resursa i da radi određeni follow-up svojih pacijenata i to mi je isto pokazatelj njihove kvalitete ...


Kafanska priča. Maribor je klinička bolnica i tamo je netko plaćen da radi i znanstvene radove, koji podrazumijevaju i što više statistike. Kao oni to rade zbog djece. Moš misliti.

Glede toliko velikog broja obavljenih postupaka i po toj liniji i bolje uspješnosti iz toga, prema statistici sa Mariborskih stranica ranga 600-700 postupaka godišnje.  Rodilo se do sada iz postupaka recimo max 3250 djece (u 2008 3000-to plus 250 godišnje) - 5% blizanaca, pa dobijemo zaokruženo 3000 i iz 30% uspješnosti dolazimo do brojke postupaka od recimo 10000 (ukupno povijesno). 

Mi smo bili 2300-ti par (postupak) kod dr. Reša (iz trenutne baze podataka, no za pretpostaviti da je ukupno povijesna). Razumno je pretpostaviti da tip vodi isključivo svoje podatke.

Kada bi pretpostavili da se u Mariboru od početka od kada rade postupke potpomognute oplodnje nitko nije promjenio i da imaju stalno ista tri tima, to bi značilo da je svaki prosječno odradio 3333 postupka. Naravno postavlja se pitanje koliko je razumno pretpostaviti da se tamo nitko nije mijenao u svo ovo vrijeme.

No bez obzira na sve to ispada da u Mariboru ne rade toliko više postupaka i da zbog toga da imaju 'toliko' veće iskustvo. Sa druge strane brojke mi potvrđuju ono što mi je sam dr. Reš rekao: 'Da Maribor ne radi puno više postupaka od njega i da mu nije baš jasno zašto.'

----------


## lezanka

E da... i za one koji su navalili na statistiku:
http://www.meb.uni-bonn.de/frauen/DI...hrbuch2007.pdf

http://www.deutsches-ivf-register.de...Felberbaum.pdf

Inače zanimljivo je da Hrvatska ima postotak uspješnosti 24-27%, a Slovenija 29-34%, naravno tko zna koliko povijesni podaci su u grafu.

----------


## Maxime

Ne znam zasto je rasprava krenula u smjeru Res protiv Maribora ili obrnuto, trosimo energiju na nekonstruktivan nacin.

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... Maribor ima dovoljno resursa i da radi određeni follow-up svojih pacijenata i to mi je isto pokazatelj njihove kvalitete ...
> 
> 
> Kafanska priča. Maribor je klinička bolnica i tamo je netko plaćen da radi i znanstvene radove, koji podrazumijevaju i što više statistike. Kao oni to rade zbog djece. Moš misliti.


Nisam niti mislila da rade zbog djece, meni je super da je tamo netko tko je plaćen za znan. radove jer se onda time i bavi i veća je kontrola. Kužim tvoju logiku. Ali, pitanja se mogu i obrnuti - kako to da Reš onda nema veću navalu, zašto većina ide u MB, zašto većina kolega iz Hrv. navode Maribor kao referentni centar - isključivo PR ili neku kafansku logiku zato jer je, npr., prof. V. član ESHRE-a? Questions, questions, svaki pacijent si sam odgovara, uopće ne mislim ništa loše od prof. Rešu, super mi je da postoji i da je tu blizu i da mi treba, koristila bih (i) njegove usluge.

----------


## ina33

Mislim, barem sam ja notorni gino-klinika hopper tip pacijenta, ne isključujem nikoga (tj. isključujem samo jednoga zasad, ali nije iz Slo), razmatram sve i za sve kod kojih sam bila stvarno mislim da su dali svoj obol uspješnom kraju moje priče.

----------


## pino

Mislim da je doslo vrijeme da se napise jedan clanak o tome po kojim kriterijima ocijeniti i izabrati kliniku. Mozda pokrenuti jednu novu temu o tome.

ja sam prva koja vjeruje u statistike  :Smile:  
ali isto tako prva koja je nepovjerljiva prema statistikama jer mi je jasno kako se one mogu manipulirati  :Smile: 

Npr. u SAD-u postoji centralno mjesto za objavljivanje statistika: 
http://www.sart.org/find_frm.html#
medjutim:
- izvjestaji su dobrovoljni
- podaci se provjeravaju na taj nacin da se izvuce nasumce 10 kartona pacijenata i takodjer se provodi od same klinike
- postoje nacini da se rijesis neuspjesnih pacijenata - koje sam i ja iskusila na svojoj kozi - da ti recimo nakon 2. neuspjesnog IVFa predloze donaciju j.s. (a ja bila 31 godinu s dovoljno vlastitih js. - naravno da cu pobjec od njih glavom bez obzira)
- neke neuspjesne cikluse jednostavno doktor oznaci kao "eksperimentalna metoda" i ne ubroji u statistiku (cula iz prve ruke)
- postoji veliki poticaj doktoru da si sto vise uljepsa statistike na bilo koji nacin, jer je to prva stvar koju ce pacijenti pogledati 

To receno, ovo je dobar clanak u korist statistika http://www.advancedfertility.com/ivf...areclinics.htm

----------


## ina33

> Mislim da je doslo vrijeme da se napise jedan clanak o tome po kojim kriterijima ocijeniti i izabrati kliniku. Mozda pokrenuti jednu novu temu o tome.


Mislim da bi ovo bilo super. Neće to biti primjenjivo za sve jer se ljudi rukovode raznim stvarima pri izboru klinike (i feelingu, među ostalima, a i taj razlog uopće nije loš, po meni), ali mislim da bi za nove pacijente, pogotovo u uvjetima sadašnjeg kaosa u RH di se ne zna kako će i hoće li se raditi IVF na jesen, bilo super korisno.

----------


## pino

Evo otvorila sam novu temu - mogu li vas zamoliti da sazmete svoje argumente koje ste ovdje napisali i da ih ponovo postirate tamo? Posebno linkove na statistike.

----------


## fritulica1

I meni se cini da se na Rodinim stranicama najvise favorizira Maribor. Bilo mi je zao zene koja se nedavno javila na ovaj topik s upitom o austrijskoj klinici i odmah je bila upuccena na pretraznik dok se ovdje po n-ti put pricalo o mariborskom protokolu. Iz tog razloga mislim da bi (a i zbog sitacije s MPo-om u nasoj zemlji) trebalo ponovo razdvojiti teme o privatnim klinikama jer moderatorice su htjele izbjeci reklamiranje privatnih klinika, a ovako ispada jos gore, reklamiramo samo jednu kliniku.

E sad, a propos osobnog iskustva, neke forumasice znaju moju pricu iz Maribora, a ona nije bas lijepa. Prosla sam 5 klinika (IVF poliklinika, Maribor, KBC Rijeka, Poliklinika Vili, Vinogradska) najgore tj. jedino lose  iskustvo sam imala u Mariboru. I nikako ga ne bih preporucila zenama koje po prvi put ulaze u stimulirani postupak ili koje iskacu iz standardne IVF hormonske slike jer se tako nece uklopiti u mariborsku ivf traku, a to je, vjerujte mi, grozno dozivjeti. 

S dr. strane, kuzim zene koje su uspjele ostvariti trudnocu u Mariboru, naravno da je to za njih najbolja klinika.

Objektivno, Maribor je industrija, s kvalitetnim pogonom ali ako niste od ocekivanog "materijala" bivate izbaceni iz pogona. Dakle zamjerka im je sto ne polaze od pretpostvke da smo sve razlicite nego ajmo standardnu terapiju pa...u vecini slucajeva ce upaliti.

----------


## ina33

Mislim da je ovo što je fritulica napisala validna kritika MB-a. Žao mi je što ispada da se piše samo o MB-u, to je dijelom i tako jer tamo ide najviše pacijenata, pa pitanja o MB-u "pojedu" ostala pitanja. A propos upita moderatoricama to ostaje moja tiha patnja jer mi je višekratno objašnjeno da je to iz razloga reklamiranja nemoguće i da je to pravilo foruma koje je nepromjenjivo.

----------


## wewa

> I meni se cini da se na Rodinim stranicama najvise favorizira Maribor. Bilo mi je zao zene koja se nedavno javila na ovaj topik s upitom o austrijskoj klinici i odmah je bila upuccena na pretraznik dok se ovdje po n-ti put pricalo o mariborskom protokolu. Iz tog razloga mislim da bi (a i zbog sitacije s MPo-om u nasoj zemlji) trebalo ponovo razdvojiti teme o privatnim klinikama jer moderatorice su htjele izbjeci reklamiranje privatnih klinika, a ovako ispada jos gore, reklamiramo samo jednu kliniku.
> 
> E sad, a propos osobnog iskustva, neke forumasice znaju moju pricu iz Maribora, a ona nije bas lijepa. Prosla sam 5 klinika (IVF poliklinika, Maribor, KBC Rijeka, Poliklinika Vili, Vinogradska) najgore tj. jedino lose  iskustvo sam imala u Mariboru. I nikako ga ne bih preporucila zenama koje po prvi put ulaze u stimulirani postupak ili koje iskacu iz standardne IVF hormonske slike jer se tako nece uklopiti u mariborsku ivf traku, a to je, vjerujte mi, grozno dozivjeti. 
> 
> S dr. strane, kuzim zene koje su uspjele ostvariti trudnocu u Mariboru, naravno da je to za njih najbolja klinika.
> 
> Objektivno, Maribor je industrija, s kvalitetnim pogonom ali ako niste od ocekivanog "materijala" bivate izbaceni iz pogona. Dakle zamjerka im je sto ne polaze od pretpostvke da smo sve razlicite nego ajmo standardnu terapiju pa...u vecini slucajeva ce upaliti.


da, zaista je bitno cuti i drugu stranu, i one dijelove price koji budu izbaceni - od potpuno promasene stimulacije, od dugog protokola koji jeste laksi za kliniku ali ne mora nuzno odgovarati pacijentici, pa do nedovoljno dobro kalibrirane stimulacije - puuuno je bolje ici na step down nego na step up protokol.

ja bih ovako podvukla crtu: kad birate kliniku, birajte ono sto je najbolje za VAS, imajuci na umu da i uz najposvecenijeg MPO strucnjaka morate konce drzati u svojim rukama zelite li izbjeci neugodne greske koje se MOGU desiti. sto je anamneza slozenija, to je potrebnija kontrola i prethodna edukacija.

svakako bi bilo dobro da imamo sto vise informacija o svim privatnim EU klinikama na koje ovdasnji pacijenti idu - ocito je da ce ove informacije biti sve trazenije, nazalost.

----------


## pino

ja se jos uvijek sjecam iskustva iz MB od perkice prije par godina... koja je i meni bila otvorila oci. 

tako da ono sto bih ja htjela napraviti je da sastavimo jednu anketu po kojoj pacijenti mogu ocijeniti kliniku, jer iz 5 iskustava to se ne moze zakljuciti, ali iz 100 se vec moze. To mora biti dovoljno detaljna anketa kad ju vec radimo, nista povrsno.

----------


## ina33

Definitivno sam za anektu, ne znam je napravit, ali rado ću potpunit. Mislim da iskustvo perkice treba biti zalijepljeno na nekom topicu Maribor (onome što si ti napravila pino na onom linku), kao i iskustvo fritulice koje mi se čini reprezentativnije za nešto što treba voditi računa ako se ide u MB. Onda je još jedna stvar - jako se boje HS-a i znaju počet s malim brojem ampula. Perikici se, ako se dobro sjećam, dogodio zez d aje spermiogram bio takav da se nije moglo ni malo čekati nego odmah na oplodnju - ona se vratila u ST bez trnasfera na dosta stanica.  Isto se sjećam i luce_st koja je imala imala 15 stanica i jedan embrij u mb-u (prvi ivf i već teoriju da ima slučaj sa svojim js), da bi uspjela prirodno zatrudniti netom nakon toga. Definitivno je lakše ići u MB nakon već nekoliko odrađenih ciklusa, tako je, doduše, svima lakše raditi. Opet, ima iskustava, naravno, binga iz prve stimulacije koja je bila u MB-u - Charlie. Mislim da od tako nabrojenih iskustava možemo svi benefitirati, a opet, pitanje je koliko se takve situacije mogu spriječiti i unaprijed predvidjeti jer je po defaultu svaki IVF lesson learned i nosi nešto novo sa sobom.

----------


## magi7

DRaga Aurora, evo teksad vidim da si me pitala za cijenu konzultacije.

Ja idem u četvrtak u 17:00 sam naručena kod dr Reša u Ljubljanu, ali idemo rano jer idemo malo u BTC u šoping(da spojimo ugodno s korisnim).

A što se tiče cijene od 90 EUR, pa s obzirom da sam ja s doktorm komunicirala mailom -  to ti je to jer imam napismeno, osim ako nije napravio tipfeler  :Wink:

----------


## Pinky

da li sam dobro skuzila da u mb rade samo dugi protokol?

a sta je sa low responderima poput mene? (32 gonala i 8 menopura - 5 js, samo 2 punktitrane?) meni je dr. poljak sa cita rekao da mi je srica u nesrici to sto me nitko vise nece staviti na dugi protokol jer slabo reagiram.
zar ne postoji individualni pristup u mb?  :?

----------


## Balulalow

> zar ne postoji individualni pristup u mb


postoji, kad ides drugi ili koji put. Onda na temelju prijasnih iskustava daju protokol-barem stimulaciju(gonale). Meni, npr, kad sam isal 1.put u postupak, bilo je to kod njih, dobila sam dozu gonala isto kao i neka druga cura koja je isla po prvi put. Ja sam tom dozom "priradila" 31js. Nije doslo do hiperst. a ni do trudnoce. Drugi put su mi dali u startu manju dozu.

----------


## ina33

> da li sam dobro skuzila da u mb rade samo dugi protokol?
> 
> a sta je sa low responderima poput mene? (32 gonala i 8 menopura - 5 js, samo 2 punktitrane?) meni je dr. poljak sa cita rekao da mi je srica u nesrici to sto me nitko vise nece staviti na dugi protokol jer slabo reagiram.
> zar ne postoji individualni pristup u mb?  :?


Po defaultu rade samo dugi, ali ako objasniš svoj slučaj i izboriš se za iskakanje iz trake, rade i drugo - znam curu za koju mislim da ide više-manje na prirodnjake jer u stimul. dobija 1 js, mislim da im je stari pacijent.

----------


## Jelena

> da li sam dobro skuzila da u mb rade samo dugi protokol?
> 
> a sta je sa low responderima poput mene? (32 gonala i 8 menopura - 5 js, samo 2 punktitrane?) meni je dr. poljak sa cita rekao da mi je srica u nesrici to sto me nitko vise nece staviti na dugi protokol jer slabo reagiram.
> zar ne postoji individualni pristup u mb?  :?


definitivno je netočno da idu samo na duge, jer sam ja trebala prvo na kratki, a onda mi je zbog ciste odgođen postupak i idući put je bio bez pilula, ali s decapeptylima od 20 dc.

Ja sebe definitivno doživljavam kao "slučaj", već sam pisala da se skupe doktori kad ja dođem na stol i upravo zbog toga sam odlučila ne ići kod nas u klinike (zbog gužve, ne zbog liječnika), nego privatno u nadi da će dr. imati više vremena za mene i da neću imati komplikacije. 

Kad je riječ o Reš vs. Mb., bila sam na oba mjesta i nisam ostala trudna. Postupak kod dr. Reša je definitivno jednostavniji, nema onog beskonačnog nazivanja telefonom, kao u Mb, ne čeka se ništa, nama iz Zg je super jednostavno, ako krenemo u 3.30 ujutro u 7.30 smo opet u Zg-u već. Ja sam međutim kao kronični endometričar s miomom dobila od dr. Reša Estrofem, pobunila sam se, a on je rekao da ne treba sad gledati što bi se moglo dogoditi za mjesec dana, nego mi sad moramo napraviti bebu i kao argument je naveo da i pušači znaju da cigarete izazviaju rak pa puše   :Rolling Eyes:  Osim toga prevario me je za anesteziju, obećavši ju, a onda mi ju nije dao, a nisam kod sebe imala ništa protiv bolova, jer mi je obećana.

U Mb je definitivno razmatrano moje stanje i nisam se baš osjećala kao na traci, komunikacija je značajno ugodnija i beskonačno puta informativnija. Sve što su rekli su i odradili i to nikako ne bih nazvala "radom na traci". Čak su mi ispunktirali cistu, dali antibiotik i to mi nisu naplatili (OK, tamo ionako ostaviš cijelu ušteđevinu).

Moj vrlo osobni dojam je da dr. Reš strašno puno radi. Ono što je posljedica toga je da mislim da ne stigne biti na usavršavanjima, kongresima, a čak i ako čita članke, a ne sudjeluje u znanstvenom životu, on kaska barem 6 mjeseci (to je još i optimistično vrijeme između otkrića i objave u časopisu) za novim saznanjima. Ako se pojavi neki "slučaj" nema se on s kim konzultirati, jer je sam. Zato mislim da nema tu prednost "individulanog pristupa". U mom slučaju definitivno me nije zapamtio između dva UZV, svaki put unutar istog postupka smo mu bili novi. 

Postupcima kod dr. Reša dajem veliku prednost zbog kratkog čekanja. Čekanje Mb-a je meni bilo psihički dosta teško, dok si kod dr. Reša gotov za 2 tjedna. Druga velika prednost je što je MM na svakom pregledu pa i na punkciji i transferu bio samnom, dok sam u Mb na UZV bila sama, a na punkciji i transferu s "curkama". Ipak, moje je mišljenje o Mb slično kao od ine33 i kad sam već bila u postupku moje je povjerenje u njih bilo veliko. Moje je srce definitivno u Mb.

----------


## aleksandraj

Hvala ini (pogotovo zbog opisa postupka u Mb iz 2007) te hvala i Jeleni zbog ohrabrenja za nas koji smo se odlučili za Mb. Ja sam tek na samom početku pa ne mogu govoriti puno o iskustvima. Moj doktor mi je predložio da postupak obavim u ZG na Vuku ili u Mariboru. Ja sam se na nagovor kolegice odlučila odmah za Mb jer sam imala već 39 godina. U 7. mjesecu prošle odine sam se uspjela naručiti za 10. mjesec. Prvi razgovor sa VV mi je bio malo čudan jer on nije ni pogledao moje nalaze (imam gadni hormonalni disbalans te od 2001. nemam redovita krvarenja). Rekao je da će me zbog godina ubaciti u prvi slobodan termin te da od pretraga muž i ja napravimo samo pretragu krvi na HIV itd, a ostalo nije potrebno. To mi je malo čudno jer ne znam kako ću reagirati na lijekove zbog cista na jajnicima, ali se nadam da ću to riješiti u dogovoru sa sestrom Jasnom kada počnem primati hormone. Prije 10 dana sam dobila program koji vrrijedi za sve (jedino je napravljena razlika po vremenu dobivanja menstr.) i cjenik. Međutim, sestra Jasna me je zamolila da joj skeniram nalaze hormona pa vjerujem da će ipak voditi računa o mom problemu. Do sada mi je odgovoreno na svaki mail pa sam dobila dojam osobnog pristupa, ali... :/

----------


## ina33

Aleksandraj, malo je off topic, ali Luči ima taj neki pristup skeniranja pacijentice i vrćenja protokola di će se vidjet kako će reagirat pa se ne udubljuje previše u hormone. I mene je to prije izluđivalo, ali što sam dulje u ovome to kužim i njegovu logiku jer je jedini pravi test za sve probat zavrtit neki prikladan protokol kojeg iz iskustva voziš za stariju dobnu skupinu. Luči je dobar dr., u Mariboru su dobri, a ja sam se nekako uzdavala najviše u njihov lab jer mi se čini da je lab posebno osjetljiv na, ajmo to reći, manjak fin. resursa, da bi održao kvalitetu.

----------


## fritulica1

> da, zaista je bitno cuti i drugu stranu, i one dijelove price koji budu izbaceni - od potpuno promasene stimulacije, od dugog protokola koji jeste laksi za kliniku ali ne mora nuzno odgovarati pacijentici, pa do nedovoljno dobro kalibrirane stimulacije - puuuno je bolje ici na step down nego na step up protokol.
> 
> ja bih ovako podvukla crtu: kad birate kliniku, birajte ono sto je najbolje za VAS, imajuci na umu da i uz najposvecenijeg MPO strucnjaka morate konce drzati u svojim rukama zelite li izbjeci neugodne greske koje se MOGU desiti. sto je anamneza slozenija, to je potrebnija kontrola i prethodna edukacija.
> 
> svakako bi bilo dobro da imamo sto vise informacija o svim privatnim EU klinikama na koje ovdasnji pacijenti idu - ocito je da ce ove informacije biti sve trazenije, nazalost.


Potpis.




> Prvi razgovor sa VV mi je bio malo čudan jer on nije ni pogledao moje nalaze (imam gadni hormonalni disbalans te od 2001. nemam redovita krvarenja). Rekao je da će me zbog godina ubaciti u prvi slobodan termin te da od pretraga muž i ja napravimo samo pretragu krvi na HIV itd, a ostalo nije potrebno.


Ovo W je pretpostavljam dr. V. Vlaisavljevic?
Nije dobro sto ti nije pogledao nalaze. O tome ja pricam. Ista stvar se dogodila i meni. Doduse, meni je pogledao nalaze i rekao da su uredni i da ih ne treba ponavljati. Tako sam uoci samog postupka imala nalaz hormona preko godinu dana star, a na njemu je FSH bio 9.4. Terapija je bila svega 24 gonala, tj. 2 dnevno. Rezultat - 2 folikula.




> To mi je malo čudno jer ne znam kako ću reagirati na lijekove zbog cista na jajnicima, ali se nadam da ću to riješiti u dogovoru sa sestrom Jasnom kada počnem primati hormone. Prije 10 dana sam dobila program koji vrrijedi za sve


I treba ti biti cudno (bilo je i meni ali sam se prepustila njihovom vodstvu i nisam se htjela uplitati u njihov posao - tako sam ja to sebi bila predocila). Ono sto mozes napraviti jest: zvati, insistiratiti, (pisati ako je potrebno) i upozoravati. I da, to je ta traka - salju isti program svima. 
Dakle, ako imas hormonalnih problema, moras reagirati i po mogucnosti imati skroz friske nalaze kad krene postupak.
Meni se dogodilo krvarenje kroz stimulaciju pa sam se bila uspanicila i prije zakazanog termina za UZV. Zvala sam sestru (i ostrila zivce dodatno jer se nisu javljali na telefon) i kad se konacno javila zamolila sam je da mi da termin prije zakazanog (zbog krvarenja), rekla je da ne moze, da se strpim. Mozda, da su me pogledali prije, mozda bi skuzili da je potrebno dignuti broj ampula, ili bi me makar smirili.

BTW, ja se nisam javljala prije na ovaj topik iz razloga da ne obeshrabrim drage cure s foruma koje su u postupku ali mozda ovim postom pomognem nekome da izvuce maksimum iz svog postupka u Mariboru, a cim ulovim komp. na duze, napisat cu cijelo svoje iskustvo u toj bolnici.

Sretno svima.   :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

Hvala fritulice na savjetima... ovi savjeti puno pomazu bas zbog toga da ne ponovimo istu gresku..ja cu takdjer redovito prenositi moja iskustva kad sam vec krenula pa cemo vidjeti

----------


## ina33

> BTW, ja se nisam javljala prije na ovaj topik iz razloga da ne obeshrabrim drage cure s foruma koje su u postupku ali mozda ovim postom pomognem nekome da izvuce maksimum iz svog postupka u Mariboru, a cim ulovim komp. na duze, napisat cu cijelo svoje iskustvo u toj bolnici.


Ja sam krivo skužila da je VV značilo "Vuk Vrhovec"   :Embarassed: . Fritulice, pls napiši svoje iskustvo, mislim da će biti na korist svima, mislim da se treba pisati o svojim percepcijama, svom iskustvu, plusevima i minusevima.

Doduše, postoje dvije vrste forumaša - oni kojima takvo nešto smeta (općenito, o svim klinikama) jer će to smatrati da se nepotrebno stavlja crv sumnje kada je potrebno misliti pozitivno itd. i drugi koji za tim žude jer smatraju da je više infaća bolje (štreberski tipovi a la ja). I jedan i drugi pristup je OK, ali mi se čini, iz moje pozicije ovog drugog tipa, da je lakše zanemariti napisano ako ti ne paše, nego žuditi za informacijama i iskustvima do kojih se ne može doći.

Ja mogu samo potpisati fritulicu na ovo - piši, zovi, pitaj, budi dosadna, iskoči iz trake, ako imaš bilo kakve dvojbe. Nekome će pasati da se prepusti i opusti i niti ta stragegija neće biti loša, ali to stvarno jako ovisi, osim o mentalnom sklopu, i o dijagnozi i pređenom putu. Meni je lakši pristup pitaj-pitaj-pitaj, pa i na više mjesta, i uz rizik da me dovede u dilemu koji savjet poslušat, jer mislim da de ipak više informacija bolje (barem za moj temperament i dijagnozu (ne ovu u glavi, nego ginekološku   :Kiss:  ).

----------


## ina33

Ovo u glavi je bila šala  8).

----------


## Dodirko

*Jelena*  Hvala na postu i usporedbi dvije klinike u Sloveniji. Upravo to mi je trebalo.

 :Love:

----------


## wewa

> fritulica1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> BTW, ja se nisam javljala prije na ovaj topik iz razloga da ne obeshrabrim drage cure s foruma koje su u postupku ali mozda ovim postom pomognem nekome da izvuce maksimum iz svog postupka u Mariboru, a cim ulovim komp. na duze, napisat cu cijelo svoje iskustvo u toj bolnici.
> 
> 
> Ja sam krivo skužila da je VV značilo "Vuk Vrhovec"  . Fritulice, pls napiši svoje iskustvo, mislim da će biti na korist svima, mislim da se treba pisati o svojim percepcijama, svom iskustvu, plusevima i minusevima.
> 
> Doduše, postoje dvije vrste forumaša - oni kojima takvo nešto smeta (općenito, o svim klinikama) jer će to smatrati da se nepotrebno stavlja crv sumnje kada je potrebno misliti pozitivno itd. i drugi koji za tim žude jer smatraju da je više infaća bolje (štreberski tipovi a la ja). I jedan i drugi pristup je OK, ali mi se čini, iz moje pozicije ovog drugog tipa, da je lakše zanemariti napisano ako ti ne paše, nego žuditi za informacijama i iskustvima do kojih se ne može doći.
> ...


da, i ja naginjem ovom drugom tipu - saznaj sve sto mozes, pa se postavi adekvatno tome. potvrda mi je bila kad su mi odredjene 2 ampule gonala, a ja u prethodnom pokusaju imala 3 ampule i skromnih 9 folikula, 2 blastice.
ne smijem dati glavu, ali sve su sanse da su me zamijenili za neku imenjakinju. dakle, i to se moze desiti.

----------


## taca70

Moje iskustvo iz Mb je vrlo skromno.Obavili smo konzultacije u 01/08,dobili termin za 01/09 koji smo morali otkazati i sada opet idemo na konzultacije u 10.mj.Mene interesira sto znaci da imaju isti tretman za sve?Zasto onda idem na konzultacije?

----------


## ina33

> Moje iskustvo iz Mb je vrlo skromno.Obavili smo konzultacije u 01/08,dobili termin za 01/09 koji smo morali otkazati i sada opet idemo na konzultacije u 10.mj.Mene interesira sto znaci da imaju isti tretman za sve?Zasto onda idem na konzultacije?


To ti stvarno ne znam, često je u takvim slučajevima bilo bez konzultacija. Ako ti je nezgodno doći, zovi sestru Jasnu i pitaj, vjerojatno će ti reći da nije nužno. Doduše, ja sam uvijek žudila za konzultacijama jer bi uvijek iskrsnulo kakvo moje dodatno pitanje, valjda mi ne bi bilo dosta niti da imam stalnu on-line vezu 24/7 za takve stvari, ali vidi ti kako ti paše i ima li potrebe za tim (tj. je li ti misliš da bi ti to bilo od koristi ili bi vas logistički namaltretiralo) pa onda postupaj u skladu s time - otkaži ili dođi.

----------


## martina123

..Sutra kupite Jutarnji list (mislim da ce sutra objaviti pricu), biti ce puno toga o Mariboru!   :Wink:

----------


## Vali

Sa zanimanjem vas čitam, cure. Drago mi je da je izneseno i negativno iskustvo. Fritulice, sjetila sam se one tvoje priče kad ti je pozlilo u Mb, uh.

Uglavnom, i mene ondje čeka postupak u siječnju iduće godine. Vidim sad da se može i bez konzultacija, ja sam ih odradila, nekako mi je bilo bitno vidjeti "s kim imam posla". 

Jelena, super mi je ova tvoja usporedba Maribora i Reša.

----------


## tikica_69

> Objektivno, Maribor je industrija, s kvalitetnim pogonom ali ako niste od ocekivanog "materijala" bivate izbaceni iz pogona. Dakle zamjerka im je sto ne polaze od pretpostvke da smo sve razlicite nego ajmo standardnu terapiju pa...u vecini slucajeva ce upaliti.


Ovo bas mene muci...ja sam recimo "low responer" ....ampule Suprefacta + 40ak gonala = 6JS, nema transfera zbog prezrelosti, pa zatim Suprefact + Menopur, 3 JS, sve nezrele...
Ocito da nisam bas tip koji ce "upaliti" na standradnu terapiju   :Sad:  
Vec sam i razmisljala sa sad kad saljem sve nalaze koje jos trebam poslati u rujnu, radije sa njima skupa odem na jos jednu konzultaciju oko toga. Mada dr. V ni kad smo bili na prvoj uopce nije reagirao na to moje upozorenje vec je rekao da lijecnici nisu dobro tajmirali punkciju  :? 
E sad ti budi smart  :shock:

----------


## ici

Moje srce je takodjer u MB,prošla sam postupke kod nas privatno i ogromna je razlika u pristupu općenito u svemu.
Mi se tek spremamo za MB i već sam ih zvala 100 puta i nije mi neugodn ni sram što mi je bilo tu kod nas dojam( ja njima plaćam i mislim da za novac koji dobiju moraju biti puno ljubazniji i otvorenjiji u pristupu)
Kod nas (Dalmacija) ljudi previše pokazuju svoju narav i temperamenr a to prenose na posao i uopće mi se to ne sviđa iako sam prava u naravi dalmatinka u svom poslu nastojim to zaobići!!!!!

Mi smo milijun svjetlosnihgodina udaljeni od MB a da ne govorim o drugim EU klinikama(Belgija npr)

----------


## martina123

> ..Sutra kupite Jutarnji list (mislim da ce sutra objaviti pricu), biti ce puno toga o Mariboru!


Ne sutra, prekosutra!   :Wink:

----------


## ici

> Objektivno, Maribor je industrija, s kvalitetnim pogonom ali ako niste od ocekivanog "materijala" bivate izbaceni iz pogona. Dakle zamjerka im je sto ne polaze od pretpostvke da smo sve razlicite nego ajmo standardnu terapiju pa...u vecini slucajeva ce upaliti.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ovo bas mene muci...ja sam recimo "low responer" ....ampule Suprefacta + 40ak gonala = 6JS, nema transfera zbog prezrelosti, pa zatim Suprefact + Menopur, 3 JS, sve nezrele...
> Ocito da nisam bas tip koji ce "upaliti" na standradnu terapiju   
> Vec sam i razmisljala sa sad kad saljem sve nalaze koje jos trebam poslati u rujnu, radije sa njima skupa odem na jos jednu konzultaciju oko toga. Mada dr. V ni kad smo bili na prvoj uopce nije reagirao na to moje upozorenje vec je rekao da lijecnici nisu dobro tajmirali punkciju  :? 
> E sad ti budi smart  :shock:


Pa zar nije tako i kod nas: kada se MPO-ovci uhvate jedne vrste stimulaije stalno je "furaju",meni je dr 3 IVF-a stalno išao sa femarom a ja baš i nisam bila previše oduševljena jer kao mlada sam pa će upaliti da ali z kojeg pokušaja 100 :? svi oni imaju nešto šta im je draže jer pogotovo ako se pokaže da je kod većeg broja žena uspjelo.
Ja sam na kraju imala dojam da ona na neki naćin zarađuje na meni jer ipak mogu više i češće u postupke sa prirodnjacima nego sa 1 stimulacijom nakon koje se pauzira 6 mj a možda i duže.
Da li ste ikada imale takav dojam da vas neko navlaći radi novaca?

----------


## tikica_69

*ici*, nije bas....koliko vidim npr; dr. Tomic proba ovo, proba ono i onda se obicno kod nas "starijih koka" koje tako reagiramo odluci na prirodnjake, da se svi skupa ne mucimo, al proba da vidi jel ide....al ovo mi je malo freaky...Suprefact i Gonal ili Suprefact i Menpur, birajte sto vam pase i to je to...nema alternative  :?

----------


## martina123

> martina123 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ..Sutra kupite Jutarnji list (mislim da ce sutra objaviti pricu), biti ce puno toga o Mariboru!  
> 
> 
> Ne sutra, prekosutra!


Sad citam ipak sutra ce biti clanak! (sooory)

----------


## rozalija

> *ici*, nije bas....koliko vidim npr; dr. Tomic proba ovo, proba ono i onda se obicno kod nas "starijih koka" koje tako reagiramo odluci na prirodnjake, da se svi skupa ne mucimo, al proba da vidi jel ide....al ovo mi je malo freaky...Suprefact i Gonal ili Suprefact i Menpur, birajte sto vam pase i to je to...nema alternative  :?


E tikice moja i mene to muči kako se Maribor priblžava, šta izabrati za stimulaciju, dosada sam radila samo jedan ICSI i koristila menopure, reakcija nije bila tako loša dobijeno 13 JS od kojih se 12 oplodilo, samo što su embriji bili užasne kvalitete, jedva dvostanični, vraćeni 2 dan. Gonale nisam koristila do sada i ne znam uopće kako na njih reagujem. A šta sada? Šta izabrati to je dilema velika? Malo me buni to što sam biraš stimulaciju, a ja jednostavno ne znam šta da izaberem.
Ovih dana ću spremiti za Maribor još dodatne nalaze koje sam trebala uraditi i napisati uz njih profesoru jedno malo pisamce sa mojim dvojbama.
A da u postupku ICSI prvo sam krenula sa 3 menopura a onda je reakcija bila spora i doktor povećo na 4. Negdje sam pročitala da prilikom stimulacije nije dobro povećavati sa manjeg broja injekcija na veći jer se dobiju lošiji embriji već treba u početku ići sa većim brojem pa ako se burno reaguje da smanjuje broj injekcija. I to ću pitati doktora, ma sve što me interesira napisat ću mu a usput ću mu poslati i mail sa dodatnim pitanjima. Pravo ću bombardirati sa pitanjima, ipak plaća se taj postupak oko 3500 EUR pa im treba svašta napomenuti.

A ti i ja draga moja skupa u 02/2010 za Maribor i vraćamo se sa dva   :Saint:   :Saint:  uvjerena sam.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Miss July

Pri analiziranju klinika za MPO i njihovih liječnika moramo voditi računa o par stvari, a to su  - da smo mi sve drugačije i drugačije reagiramo na doživljaje (i psihički i fizički), da je liječnicima koji na tim klinikama rade to ipak samo posao koji obavljaju nekad s više nekada s manje entuzijazma i da nemamo svi sreće. Znam da će te pitati otkud sada sreća u svemu tome. Mislim da je ona jedan od faktora na koji ne možemo utjecati (za razliku od izbora klinike i liječnika) ali o kojem puno toga ovisi. Ili te hoće ili te neće. Nekada se stvari moraju poklopiti.  Do sada sam bila na MPO u KB Osijek i VV. Iskustva su mi bila toliko negativna da sam se pitala da li možda ja nisam OK. No došla sam do zaključka da ako 2X izovuliraš prije no što te punktiraju i liječnik na to ne reagira nego se zeza  (u stilu -nadrapao sam ako opet izovulirate-),da nisam ja problem. Dala sam sve od sebe i  vikala da imam kratke cikluse, da treba paziti, no punkcija je uvijek trebala biti u nedjelju ili na praznik, tako da sam došla na punkciju znajući da sam izovulirala. U prvom postupku je sve bilo OK, no kasnije je počela biti gužva i Lučinger je izgubio živce, jednostavno mislim da mu je bilo previše i to se slomilo na meni. Stoga sam smatrala da to nije više klinika za mene. No to sam samo ja, jer puno žene će reći kako je VV super. Stoga, da zaključim neko se negdje osjeća dobro ili ne, klikne sa liječnikom ili ne i poklope mu se planeti ili ne...

----------


## zubica

Vidim da puno cura dvoji oko Mariborskog dugog protokola i strahuju od njihove "trake".

Možda nekom pomogne moj primjer.

Slabo reagiram na stimulaciju, osobni maksimum mi je 8 js na 4 amp. Gonala bez supresije.

Lani u kolovozu bila sam na konzultacijama kod dr.V. koji je i nakon što sam ga upoznala s dosadašnjim reakcijama ustrajao da trebam dugi protokol jer nam, kaže, treba jedan kvalitetan embrij da ostanem trudna. Nisam imala jakih argumenata jer me do tada niti jedan moj MPO-ovac nije stavio na supresiju zbog slabe reakcije.
Kako se na postupak čeka oko godinu dana, ja sam u međuvremenu probala protokol sa supresijom. Nažalost, moja strepnja  pokazala se istinitom, od gomile Gonala dobili smo svega 3 js, ne baš neke kvalitete.
Prije dvadesetak dana iz Mb mailom stigao mi je protokol (dugi). Nazvala sam sestru, objasnila situaciju i dobila termin za druge konzultacije u roku od svega par dana. To me istinski obradovalo.

 Napravila sam tablicu sa svim dosadašnjim postupcima (a ima ih), znači s kolonama  tipa klinika, stimulacija, reakcija - jako slabo-srednje-najbolje do sad i sl.. i to pokazala dr. V. I sve smo se lijepo dogovorili, protokol bez supresije, kontracepcija, Gonali, Cetrotide.
Znači ako ste uporni i imate argumente, saslušat će vas i prilagoditi protokol vama. Ne bojte se sve pitat pa makar i po stoti put. I mislim da je jako važno reći dosadašnja iskustva jer se iz toga prave temelji za nove pokušaje.

Za sada sam s Mariborom zadovoljna i sve pet, dalje bumo vidili.

Možda moj primjer nekom pomogne. Inače, volim imat što više informacija, dobrih i loših te na osnovi istih lakše donosim svoje odluke.
Hvala svima koje su svoja iskustva nesebično podijelila s nama.

----------


## Jelena

Malo mi je već glupo ponavljati, ali ja sam dobila dva različita protokola, jedan Gonal i Cetrotide, drugi Decapeptyl i Gonal, oba bez kontracepcije. Zašto se stalno provlači da se radi na traci i da se protokoli ne razlikuju u Mb???

----------


## rozalija

zubica hvala na tvom postu.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## ina33

Jelena, koliko sam ja shvatila, svaka klinika (VV, MB itd.) ima svoj neki defaultni đir, ali ako žena ima više stimulacija iza sebe i ima lošu reakciju na predloženi protokol svakako mora dr-u to objasniti i iskočit će iz sheme. Recimo, prvo što bih nekome rekla vezano za razlike VV-MB su te da se jako razlikuju oko tretmana HS-a - MB jaako pušu na to, užasno paze i kreću s malim brojem ampula tako da će netko (kao wewa npr.) tko je već odradio protokol s tim brojem ampula i dobio malo stanica reagirat s malo i treba "dignut glas" prije početka protokola i upozorit na svoju prijašnju reakciju. VV, s druge strane, ima drugu strategiju - rađe će riskirat HS, nego uvodit dugi protokol itd. Mislim da i jednu i drugu strategiju drajvaju različite mogućnosti ili uzusi oba laba, di se jedan skoncentrirao na manje pa kultivaciju do blasto stadija, a drugi na smrzliće. Doduše, VV će sad morat prilagodit strategiju novom Zakonu.... Tako da svaki ima neku svoju traka shemu, tj. svaka pacijentima opterećena klinika.

----------


## Jelena

Ma, jasno da svaka klinika ima ideju što je najbolje za većinu žena i drže se toga ako nemaju indikacija za nešto drugo, ali nikako se ne bih složila da smo na traci za masovnu proizvodnju. Ja sam čak bila razočarana što me nisu dali u dugi protokol, i to dva ciklusa za redom sam trebala biti u kratkom, na kraju je, barem što se tiče embrija ispalo super (6 krasnih blastica). A bila sam svjedokom kad je prof. V. telefonom razgovarao o jednoj našoj forumašici i govorio da su joj papiri bili na konziliju. Ovako kad se piše da rade rutinski, isto za sve, ispada da možemo međusobno šerati protokole pa onda samo doći na folikulometriju.

A opet, čini mi se da kad je žena "standardna", vjerojatno odrede stimulaciju na osnovi nekih standardnih iskustava, a snaga klinike se onda vidi u tajmingu (meni je od 16 js 13 bilo zrelih), u punkciji, u biolozima (od 13 zrelih, 10 ih se oplodilo). Na žalost, ipak ima iznenađenja. Organizam je presloženi sustav da ih ne bi bilo.

----------


## ina33

Slažem se, Jelena, ali, recimo, luce_st, koja je imala 15 jajnih stanica i oplođena samo jedna - mislim da je tu ipak kod nje bio neki zez i u tajmingu. Doduše, njoj je to bio prvi IVF i neke je stvari teško znat unaprijed kako će se odvijat - kao i moj slučaj na VV-u za drugu stimulaciju di se u labu dogodilo neugodno iznenađenje da se od dobrog spermiograma i 13 js prvi dan nije oplodila nijedna (koliko sam uspjela prodrijet do toga što se dogodilo), i onda se radio rescue ICSI. Ne krivimm ih zbog toga, dovoljno sam dugo u priči da kužim da je neke stvari nemoguće predvidjeti.

Moja poruka je da je istina negdje in between - o svakoj ženi vjerojatno nemaju konzilij, za one koje imaju malo postupaka iza sebe određuju (a kako bi drugačije) na temelju nekog defaulta. 

Ono što bih ja poručila svakoj ženi, a to mi je bio i najdragocjeni savjet za porod - ako postoje bilo kakve dvojbe, bilo kakva pitanja, bilo kakva nesigurnost - navalite, pa zato su doktori tu, pogotovo u Mariboru, di ste "samoplačniki" i di je vremenski (godina dana) i novčani (cijena postupka) ulog relativno velik. 

U papiriću koji se tamo potpisuje kao suglasnost za liječenje piše u stilu imali smo dovoljno prilika o svemu razgovarati i pitati našeg liječnika i to nije bezveze. 

Ona žena ili par koji ima bilo kakvu dvojbu, bilo kakvu nesigurnost, neka pita i 2x rađe nego da ide sa stavom, to je Maribor, oni znaju, tu ne trebam im napominjati i pitati, to nam pokazuju iskustva. Znači, vodite se vašim osjećajem da nešto treba isprovjeriti, ne onim - pa oni tu znaju. Najbolji rezultati nastaju, po mom dubokom ujverenju, u aktivnoj interakciji liječnik-pacijent, iako je to koji put naporno i pacijent ima osjećaj da gnjavi (a vjerojatno i liječnik isto). Ali, to je tako u svakoj servisnoj industriji, a po meni medicina to je.

Znači, ono što bih željela poručiti je da, unatoč tome što je Maribor, po mom mišljenju, izvrsna klinika, treba pitati i sl. i razrješavati i najmanju nedoumicu. Unatoč tome, treba, na žalost, i biti spreman na to da će se koji put nekome dogoditi fjasko jer medicina nije 1+1=2....

----------


## martina123

Evo, danas u Jutarnjem, malo o Mariboru: http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,20,,173346.jl

----------


## marti_sk

> bublica3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure jeli koja od vas zna gdje u Belgiji rade IVF? 
> Čula sam da su jako uspješni.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi idemo tamo na konsultacije 6 oktobra.

Martina imenjakinjo moja saljem ti najveci   :Love:   i drzim fige za uspjeh   :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Martina   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   za članak, super i od   :Heart:   ti želim da se iz Maribora vratiš draga kao trudnica i da trudnoća do kraja bude školska za 5+.
Puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ti šaljem draga moja.

----------


## fritulica1

> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,20,,173346.jl


Martina123, odmah sam prepoznala tvoju predivnu, plavu grivu! Sretno u Mariboru!  :Love:  

BTW, super je Veljkov komentar o zabrani zamrzavanja embrija i o stanicama. Bravo.

----------


## Joss

Martina  :Klap:

----------


## aleksandraj

:Razz:  Martina, puno sreće u subotu i članak je odličan...

----------


## ina33

> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,20,,173346.jl
> 
> 
> Martina123, odmah sam prepoznala tvoju predivnu, plavu grivu! Sretno u Mariboru!  
> 
> BTW, super je Veljkov komentar o zabrani zamrzavanja embrija i o stanicama. Bravo.


x

----------


## Vali

Martina, bravo i držim fige!   :Love:

----------


## Jelena

Martina, i ovdje  :Love:  

ina33, slažem se 100% da je važno saznati, reći, pitati, boriti se. u svakoj klinici.

----------


## sbonetic

Martina svaka čast! Jako dobar članak!  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

zubica, hvala na postu....sad sam definitivno odlucila da ne saljem nalaze, vec s njima na jos jedne konzultacije   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

> zubica, hvala na postu....sad sam definitivno odlucila da ne saljem nalaze, vec s njima na jos jedne konzultacije


I ja mislim da ti je tako bolje, konzultacije su najčešće value-added.

----------


## pippi

Iz iskustva mogu reći da Maribor nije apriori krut, bez mogućnosti dogovora.
Na konzultacije idite koliko mislite da je potrebno. Ako ste bile na inicijalnim konzultacijama i dobili termin za godinu dana, naravno da postoji mogućnost promjene situacije i novih saznanja. Ako vas nešto muči ne vidim problem da se ne ode na još jedne (konstruktivne) konzultacije.
U MB sam imala jedan postupak, sada čekam drugi, a bila sam četiri puta na konzultacijama. Niti jedne nisu bile informativne, općeg tipa, što ne bih mogla saznati na netu ili od sestara, nego se baš ticale protokola i moje specifičnosti.
I uvažili su moje komentare i izmijenili svoj standardni protokol, pa zaključujem da s tim nema problema. Sada nemam uopće supresiju, cetrotide i mali broj ampula (iako standardno za visoke godine ide veliki broj ampula).
Naravno, da se najbolji rezultati postižu s puno dobivenih stanica i normalnim spermiogramom, ali razmislit će i o graničnim slučajevima i pokušat napraviti što više moguće.
U ovim sitacijama stalno ponavljam: "To je njima posao, a nama život!", pa je u redu da pokušavamo sve da bi došle do što boljih rezultata.

Kao jedini problem minimalnih stimulacija u MB vidim cijenu, koja je ista, neovisno o minimalnom protokolu ili standardnom. Znači platit ćemo isto bez obzira na broj dobivenih stanica, što neke klinike razlikuju. To me najviše muči, ostalo je sve dogovor.

----------


## Biene

Martina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vas iz sveg  :Heart:  da uspijete.

----------


## marta26

molim vas ako mi netko moze odgovoriti koliko je znaci sami postupak icsi u mariboru, stimulirani, ali samo to bez lijekova? mozete i na pp ak ne mremo javno, ali mislim da mozemo

----------


## Strike

> molim vas ako mi netko moze odgovoriti koliko je znaci sami postupak icsi u mariboru, stimulirani, ali samo to bez lijekova? mozete i na pp ak ne mremo javno, ali mislim da mozemo



I mene to zanima   :Kiss:

----------


## marta26

i jos pitanjce, da li na prve konzultacije me pregledavaju na uzv i dal mogu bez husbanda doc?? i koliko para su one, da ne dodjem praznih ruku  :Grin:

----------


## aenea

> Evo, danas u Jutarnjem, malo o Mariboru: http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,20,,173346.jl


Odlično, hvala!  :Love:

----------


## Strike

> i jos pitanjce, da li na prve konzultacije me pregledavaju na uzv i dal mogu bez husbanda doc?? i koliko para su one, da ne dodjem praznih ruku



Prve konzultacije koštaju 50eura,bila prijateljica u ponedeljak. Mene nije pregledavao,a prijateljica sad rekla da je nju htio,al je imala jaku menstruaciju pa je odustao. A što se tiče muža,mislim da on ne mora ići.

----------


## marta26

strike, thx, a koliko je sami postupak, to onda neko ko je frisko bio ili mozda frendica vec zna? buni me sto pisu oko 3000 eura, jel to s lijekovima il sami postupak, pa zato pitam.

----------


## Strike

> strike, thx, a koliko je sami postupak, to onda neko ko je frisko bio ili mozda frendica vec zna? buni me sto pisu oko 3000 eura, jel to s lijekovima il sami postupak, pa zato pitam.


Neznam ti ni ja to,a frendica tek sad bila na konzultacijama. Ja sam ti tu u HR lijekove plaćala oko 3000 kn(dvadeset ampula),dok su neke trebale 30,40 ampula. Kad si ti u postupku ili se tek spremaš na konzultacije?

----------


## marta26

tek se spremam u konzultacije, pa se raspitujem, jos mi je reš u ljubljani opcija, jer se ne ceka sto godina, blago vama vidim uskoro imate termincek :D a valjda ce netko znati od svih koji su bili

----------


## ici

Cure pitanje?
Danas sam išla po kotracepciju i shvatila da ima 21 tbl u ciklusu a u protokolu piše da pijem 7 dan ciklusa pa sve do 30.09.08 da li to znači da mi fali tableta ili ću ih potit iz nove kutije(znači od početka)

----------


## Strike

> tek se spremam u konzultacije, pa se raspitujem, jos mi je reš u ljubljani opcija, jer se ne ceka sto godina, blago vama vidim uskoro imate termincek :D a valjda ce netko znati od svih koji su bili


Je,Hvala Bogu da imam termin,inače bi poludila.Samo mi malo bed,pošto imam problema sa štitnjačom,pa neznam šta će napravit po tom pitanju,a najvjerojatnije ništa,i to me plaši. Najbolje vam uzet termin u Mb,a između toga kod dr.Reša

----------


## rozalija

> strike, thx, a koliko je sami postupak, to onda neko ko je frisko bio ili mozda frendica vec zna? buni me sto pisu oko 3000 eura, jel to s lijekovima il sami postupak, pa zato pitam.


Cure su do sada plaćale sam postupak ICSI oko 2200 EUR ali draga moja od septembra ove  godine stupaju na snagu nove cijene. Wewa ide u 9 mjesecu za maribor i donijet će nam friške informacije o cijenama postupka. Još malo pa ćemo znati sve u detalje.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za našu wewu i njen postupka u MB.

----------


## Strike

> Cure pitanje?
> Danas sam išla po kotracepciju i shvatila da ima 21 tbl u ciklusu a u protokolu piše da pijem 7 dan ciklusa pa sve do 30.09.08 da li to znači da mi fali tableta ili ću ih potit iz nove kutije(znači od početka)



Ja ti nemam pojma,to me tek čeka. Vidim da ti je postupak u 10.mj.,kad si dobila protokol?Dva mj.ćeš biti na kontracepciji?

----------


## marta26

uf,uf,uf, fakat skupo, ak jos poskupi, ajme meni, a sta mozemo, prisilio nas je milinovic da punimo slovensku blagajnu

----------


## Strike

I ja imam jedno pitanje :? 

U 6.mj.bila sam u postupku(20 amp.Menopura i Ovitrelle), a u 11.me čeka Mb- baš i neće proći 6 mjeseci.
Jel bi to mogao biti problem?

----------


## rozalija

> I ja imam jedno pitanje :? 
> 
> U 6.mj.bila sam u postupku(20 amp.Menopura i Ovitrelle), a u 11.me čeka Mb- baš i neće proći 6 mjeseci.
> Jel bi to mogao biti problem?


Nama je na konzultacijama rekao i strogo pocrto ništa ne smijemo raditi 6 mjeseci prije postupka ne želi vidjeti nijedan hormon u mom tijelu. A tebi će biti 5 mjeseci od postupka,mislim 1 mjesec gore dole da neće biti baš problem.

----------


## taca70

Strike,no problem.Ja sam imala zakazan termin za 01/09 i dr.V mi je rekao da zadnju stimulaciju mogu imati u 09/08.

----------


## Strike

> Strike,no problem.Ja sam imala zakazan termin za 01/09 i dr.V mi je rekao da zadnju stimulaciju mogu imati u 09/08.


Uh,odmah mi lakše!  :D Barem nešto

----------


## ici

> ici prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure pitanje?
> Danas sam išla po kotracepciju i shvatila da ima 21 tbl u ciklusu a u protokolu piše da pijem 7 dan ciklusa pa sve do 30.09.08 da li to znači da mi fali tableta ili ću ih potit iz nove kutije(znači od početka)
> 
> 
> 
> Ja ti nemam pojma,to me tek čeka. Vidim da ti je postupak u 10.mj.,kad si dobila protokol?Dva mj.ćeš biti na kontracepciji?


ima 10-ak dana sam dobila protokol a startam krajem mjeseca sa kontracepcijom.

----------


## Strike

ima 10-ak dana sam dobila protokol a startam krajem mjeseca sa kontracepcijom.[/quote]

A kako oni znaju kad ti moraš početi piti,jesu te prije zvali i pitali za menzes?! Ili kako to ide tamo!?

----------


## maca2

Drage moje, pozdrav svima!  :Smile:  
Pošto kod nas izgleda ništa od postupaka do daljnjega ( a imala sam termin u 9.mj u Vinogradskoj ) odlučila ja ići negdje van!
Za sada mi se čini da je to Ljubljana (dr.Reš), nemam živaca čekati godinu dana na Maribor iako ću ovih dana poslati papire za zlu ne trebalo...
Moje pitanje za one koje su bile nedavno:
Kada prvi put nazovem hoće li mi odmah reći kada da dođem na konzultacije i koliko u prosjeku prođe od poziva do konz.?
Koliko sam shvatila nema čekanja, u postupku si odmah sljedeći ciklus i radi pretežno kratke protokole?Cijena je 1100e a u to je uključeno i zamrzavanje?
Koliko nam treba od Zg do Ljubljane ( nisam nikada bila   :Embarassed:  )?
Hvala na odgovorima!

----------


## ina33

> ima 10-ak dana sam dobila protokol a startam krajem mjeseca sa kontracepcijom.


A kako oni znaju kad ti moraš početi piti,jesu te prije zvali i pitali za menzes?! Ili kako to ide tamo!?[/quote]

To ide tako da se žene grupiraju, na način da ljudi koji su u postupku, npr. u 10 mjesecu, ako dobiju mengu npr. od 25.8. do x.9. počinju s antibebi tad i tad, a oni koji dobiju mengu npr. od 15.9. do x.9. počinju s antibebi nešto kasnije. Jedni antibebi piju 2 mjeseca, drugi jedan i tako se svi usklade. Točno piše kad se počinje s antibebi (postoje te dvije opcije, ovisno o dolasku menge, a dolazak menge se mora javit sestri u MB), kad se počinje s injekcijama supresije i kad se počinje s injekcijama stimulacije. Prije početka injekcija stimulacije ide se na UZV u svom mjestu ili u Mariboru da se provjeri da nema cista i onda se mora javit sestri rezultat UHZV-a i samo ako je OK se starta s injekcijama stimulacije.

----------


## ici

> Cure pitanje?
> Danas sam išla po kotracepciju i shvatila da ima 21 tbl u ciklusu a u protokolu piše da pijem 7 dan ciklusa pa sve do 30.09.08 da li to znači da mi fali tableta ili ću ih potit iz nove kutije(znači od početka)


ina33 :?  help

----------


## ina33

> ici prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure pitanje?
> Danas sam išla po kotracepciju i shvatila da ima 21 tbl u ciklusu a u protokolu piše da pijem 7 dan ciklusa pa sve do 30.09.08 da li to znači da mi fali tableta ili ću ih potit iz nove kutije(znači od početka)
> 
> 
> ina33 :?  help



Kupi dvije kutije, ja sam bila potrošila kutiju i pol.

----------


## ici

ina  :Kiss:

----------


## wewa

ja kupila 3 kutije, jer sam na tableti 2+ ciklusa

----------


## Miss July

Svi koji žele znati kolike su cijene u Mb naka pogledaju prijašnje postove na forumu jer je martina123 napisala cijene koje vrijede do listopada. Ja dobila isti cjenik, tako da je to sigurno točno. Svi koji idu u postupak dobiju troškovnik zajedno s protokolom 2 mj. prije.

----------


## Jelena

> Za sada mi se čini da je to Ljubljana (dr.Reš), nemam živaca čekati godinu dana na Maribor iako ću ovih dana poslati papire za zlu ne trebalo...
> Moje pitanje za one koje su bile nedavno:
> Kada prvi put nazovem hoće li mi odmah reći kada da dođem na konzultacije i koliko u prosjeku prođe od poziva do konz.?
> Koliko sam shvatila nema čekanja, u postupku si odmah sljedeći ciklus i radi pretežno kratke protokole?Cijena je 1100e a u to je uključeno i zamrzavanje?
> Koliko nam treba od Zg do Ljubljane ( nisam nikada bila   )?
> Hvala na odgovorima!


maca2, pogledaj što je lezanka pisao
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=asc&start=550

treba ti oko 2 sata do ljubljane, ali to ovisi i o tome koliko ti treba da se izvučeš iz Zg imate li navigator u autu, odnosno jeste li pogodili izlaz s autoputa u Ljubljani. 

mi uvijek korisitmo neki od ova dva rootera:

http://www.viamichelin.com/viamichel...MaHomePage.htm

ili

www.map24.de koji je našto složeniji

kod dr. reša ide sve jako brzo. ako slučajno ima nekih obaveza možda neće biti tako, ali mislim da ćete dobiti termin konzultaciju u roku tjedan dana (ili će sad navala krenuti iz hrvatske i BiH, s obzirom na situaciju kod nas pa će se i kod dr. reša nešto mijenjati)

----------


## kate32

> Drage moje, pozdrav svima!  
> Pošto kod nas izgleda ništa od postupaka do daljnjega ( a imala sam termin u 9.mj u Vinogradskoj ) odlučila ja ići negdje van!
> Za sada mi se čini da je to Ljubljana (dr.Reš), nemam živaca čekati godinu dana na Maribor iako ću ovih dana poslati papire za zlu ne trebalo...
> Moje pitanje za one koje su bile nedavno:
> Kada prvi put nazovem hoće li mi odmah reći kada da dođem na konzultacije i koliko u prosjeku prođe od poziva do konz.?
> Koliko sam shvatila nema čekanja, u postupku si odmah sljedeći ciklus i radi pretežno kratke protokole?Cijena je 1100e a u to je uključeno i zamrzavanje?
> Koliko nam treba od Zg do Ljubljane ( nisam nikada bila   )?
> Hvala na odgovorima!



Maca 2 i mene muče ista pitanja, i ja sam isto bila naručena za 09 mjesec za vinogradsku ,ali kako izgleda ništa od toga. Pa sam poslala e-mail dr. Rešu i on mi odgovorio isto ovo što ti znaš ( nisam pitala za zamrzavanje ). Predložio mi da već idući mjesec idem na IVF ali muž će biti na nekom putu pa ne mogu nego tek 10 mj. Voljela bih otiči na konzultacije u 9mj. Stvarno mi se više ne da ćekati.Ako nešto saznam javim ti , možda se i vidimo tamo.  :Kiss:

----------


## aleksandraj

Strike, cini mi se da smo skupa u postupku..i ja moram piti tablete do 30.09. a sa injekcijama pocinjem 21.09. Punkciju su predvidjeli 17.10. I ja sam dobila isti cjenik koji je na prijsfnji post stavila Martina123 pa mislim da je on ok...ispadne nesto vise od 2900 bez lijekova  :? Jatrenutno moram izazvati krvarenje hormonima, a prepisali su mi druge kontac. pilule jer ih do sada nisam uzimala...koje isto moram kupiti jer nisu na recept. Danas mi moja doktorica kaze da su su dvije cure uspjele od prve u ZG u VV...dobra vijest za dizanje morala

----------


## Aurora*

> Moje pitanje za one koje su bile nedavno:
> 
> Kada prvi put nazovem hoće li mi odmah reći kada da dođem na konzultacije i koliko u prosjeku prođe od poziva do konz.?


Ja sam kod dr. Resa bila jucer, a zvala sam ga prosli petak. Znaci na konzultacije se ceka manje od tjedan dana. (Na ordinaciji sam vidjela da pise kako su konzultacije ponedjeljkom, utorkom i cetvrtkom, ali ne znam da li se tog raspored striktno drzi, jer imam dojam da se jako prilagodjava trenutnim potrebama). 




> Koliko sam shvatila nema čekanja, u postupku si odmah sljedeći ciklus i radi pretežno kratke protokole?


Dobro si shvatila, nema nikakvog cekanja. Konzultacije su zapravo samo dogovor za pocetak postupka. (Mada nisam sigurna ne odnosi li se to prvenstveno na one parove koji imaju vec odredjenu povijest bolesti, odnosno odredjene nalaze i mozda vec koji postupak.)

A u postupak kreces ovisno od dana ciklusa, ako si npr. u sredini lutealne faze to doslovno moze znaciti isti dan. Obzirom da supresiju prepisuje tjedan dana prije pocetka M, znaci da radi i duge protokole. Iako nisam stekla dojam da mu je narocito bitno hoce li se sa supresijom krenuti 7, 5, ili 3 dana prije M, ili prvi dan ciklusa.   :/ 

U glavnom, on ti prepise terapiju i samo od tebe ovisi kada ces s njom krenuti, jer slijedeci put dolazis kod njega 8. dc stimuliranog ciklusa na 1. folikulometriju bez ikakve prethodne najave!




> Cijena je 1100e a u to je uključeno i zamrzavanje?


Da, u tu cijenu je ukljuceno i zamrzavanje. Medjutim, u slucaju kada se ide na FET placa se 500 €. To je cijena koja onda pokriva troskove zamrzavanja, odmrzavanja i samog transfera.

Znaci, IVF postupak kod dr. Resa kosta 1100 € + cijena lijekova (mozes ih nabaviti kod njega ili po zelji negdje drugdje) + trosak prvog pregleda 50 € + UZ, odnosno folikulometrije po 35 € (x 2, 3 ili koliko ih je vec potrebno), te u slucaju FET-a dodatnih 500 € (po FET-u, naravno).

----------


## marta26

aurora, drzim fige za uspjeh kod dr reša, i hvala na friskim informacijama, bas su mi trebale  :Kiss:

----------


## maca2

Hvala vam cure na informacijama!
Zanima me može li se u Ljubljanu tj. Sloveniju bez putovnice ( MM nema putovnicu  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) a na izradu treba čekati oko mjesec dana!
Znam da se prije moglo na osobnu ali ne znam kakva je sad situacija!

----------


## Strike

> Strike, cini mi se da smo skupa u postupku..i ja moram piti tablete do 30.09. a sa injekcijama pocinjem 21.09. Punkciju su predvidjeli 17.10. I ja sam dobila isti cjenik koji je na prijsfnji post stavila Martina123 pa mislim da je on ok...ispadne nesto vise od 2900 bez lijekova  :? Jatrenutno moram izazvati krvarenje hormonima, a prepisali su mi druge kontac. pilule jer ih do sada nisam uzimala...koje isto moram kupiti jer nisu na recept. Danas mi moja doktorica kaze da su su dvije cure uspjele od prve u ZG u VV...dobra vijest za dizanje morala


*aleksandraj*, pa već si dobila protokol??? ja još ništa,a i očekivala sam ga tek krajem 9.mj.

----------


## Strike

*aleksandraj*, mislim da si nešto pobrkala,ja sam u 11.mj.u postupku,a koliko vidim,ti u 10.mj.
Jel i mi Hrvati trebamo vizu?

----------


## ina33

> *aleksandraj*, mislim da si nešto pobrkala,ja sam u 11.mj.u postupku,a koliko vidim,ti u 10.mj.
> Jel i mi Hrvati trebamo vizu?


Ne.

----------


## Aurora*

> Zanima me može li se u Ljubljanu tj. Sloveniju bez putovnice ( MM nema putovnicu  ) a na izradu treba čekati oko mjesec dana!
> Znam da se prije moglo na osobnu ali ne znam kakva je sad situacija!


Moze se i s osobnom. Ako se ide s osobnom, onda Hrvatskoj granici daju jedan kartoncic, na koji oni na Slovenskoj granici udare zig s datumom ulaska u Slo. To je jedina novost. Taj kartoncic treba cuvati i pokazati na izlasku iz Slovenije.

----------


## aleksandraj

Strike,

dobila sam ga pocetkom osmog mjeseca (04.08), tako da ces ti najvjerojatnije dobiti sve u 9. mjesecu (posalju i postom i mailom) - raspored uzimanja terapije, planirane datume UZV i punkcije te transfera kao i imena osoblja te cijenik, takodjer na mailove odmah odgovaraju (meni je nadlezna sestra Jasna) pa mi je to super

----------


## ina33

Pazite jedino na te vinjete, napravio se sad autoput Zagreb-Maribor za koji treba vinjeta...

----------


## maca2

Molim br. telefona i mail dr. Reša!
Hvala!  :Kiss:

----------


## Aurora*

[quote="maca2"]Molim br. telefona i mail dr. Reša![quote]

Broj tel. ambulante: 00 386 1 510 68 00

e-mail: primoz.res@neplodnost.com

----------


## tikica_69

U Sloveniji ce stvarno procvjetati MPO turizam   :Grin:

----------


## maca2

Evo riješeno! :D 
Dobila konz. 1.9. u 17h, moglo je  iprije ali onda bi morali doći ranije a to nam ne paše zbog posla.
Baš se veselim i puna sam neke poz.energije jer se napokon mičem s mjesta i nešto se radi!

----------


## aleksandraj

Sto mislite o dansnjij izjavi Milinovica da ce omoguciti u izuzetnim slucajevima zamrzavanje...  :Laughing:

----------


## marta26

maca, ti si kod dr.reša? aj mi na pp kad se vratis s konzultacija opisi kak je bilo ak ti se da.

----------


## kate32

Ja isto zvala dr. Reša, dogovorili konzultacije u četvrtak u 16 sati. Vidjet ću što će biti, izvještavati ću vas  :Wink:

----------


## marta26

ajde super, javljaj nam. bas sam bila na njihovoj stranici i odusevila me, posebno laserski icsi i neki laserski hatching sto nisam ni znala da postoji a ni sta je tocno, al zvuci jako dobro, u svakom slucaju imaju dobro izreklamiranu stranicu, uglavnom se samo prvi pregled radi u ljubljani i uzv a sve ostalo tj punkcija i transfer u postojni

----------


## pino

assisted hatching nije bas razlog za odluku, mislim da je nekad bilo popularnije nego sad... nije zlato sve sto sija. Biolog s dobrom reputacijom je PUNO vazniji jer on zna procijenit sto treba a sto ne.

----------


## ina33

> assisted hatching nije bas razlog za odluku, mislim da je nekad bilo popularnije nego sad... nije zlato sve sto sija. Biolog s dobrom reputacijom je PUNO vazniji jer on zna procijenit sto treba a sto ne.


x. Pitala sam još 2007.-me u Mariboru to o assisted hatchingu kojeg nude i prof. Vlaisavljević mi je rekao nešto u tom stilu - da nije to baš sad neko svjetsko čudo i da ne pomaže toliko i da se kod njih relativno rutinski radi, ali samo kod odmrzavanja embrija jer se malo stvrdne zona pellucida pa je oni tako omekšaju, ali da je to neki Sv. Graal za uspješan postupak - jasno mi je rekao da nije. To mi je bilo predstavljeno kao još jedan "attachment", na osnovu onoga što čini uspješnost laboratorija - dobar biolog, dobri osnovni uvjeti rada.

----------


## ina33

Da, znači taj assisted hatching je neka rutina u Mariboru, ali ga ne predstavljaju kao nešto wow...

----------


## marta26

ma ja sam to sve citala na njihovoj stranici pod time sto rade, a nisam ni znala sta je, sad mi je jasnije, imali su neke clanke na eng, ne znam jednu rijec i ode smisao. dajte recite dal kod nas na vv rade s laserom icsi? jel zna netko, ili privatnici nasi?

----------


## Aurora*

Imam pitanje za one koji su svoju medicinsku dokumentaciju poslali postom u Maribor. Kada i na koji nacin su vas nakon sto ste im poslali postu kontaktirali iz Maribora?

----------


## sbonetic

Meni su poslali odgovor tjedan dana nakon šta mi je stigla povratnica baš su me ugodno iznenadili i onda sam ja nazvala i dogovorila konzultacije i dobila termin 18.11.

----------


## Strike

Ja sam poslala nalaze 13.5.koji su mi falili i još ništa nisu poslali. Valjda će mi poslati samo protokol 2mj.prije,znači negdje u 9.mj.

----------


## Aurora*

*sbonetic* poslali su ti odgovor takodjer postom? Sto su napisali? Jesi li stvarno dobila termin tocno godinu dana od dana kada si poslala dokumentaciju? Hvala!   :Kiss:

----------


## sbonetic

Da poštom su mi poslali i napisali su da su mi zaprimili dokumentaciju i da su me stavili na listu čekanja i da će mi poslat daljnje upute...ali ja sam nazvala da ugovorim konzultacije pa mi je sestra potvrdila da sam na listi čekanja od dana kada zaprime dokumentaciji a čekanje je godinu dana!

----------


## kate32

sbonetic konzultacije su ti baš na moj rođendan   :Razz:  , neka ti je sa srećom. Reci mi samo dali si samo poslala sve nalaze ili si poslala i nekakav kratki dopis uz to.

----------


## Dodirko

Molim vas info što ste sve od dokumentacije poslali u Maribor.

Hvala.

----------


## wewa

KKS, hormonalni status, hormoni stitnjace, brisevi, TORCH ako si radila, spermiogram i spermokultura, ukratko podaci o prethodnim protokolima i rezultatima, eventualni nalaz operativnih zahvata

kasnije traze jos hiv, hepatitis i sifilis

----------


## ina33

> Molim vas info što ste sve od dokumentacije poslali u Maribor.
> 
> Hvala.


Najbitniji su podaci o prethodnim protokolima i kako je to teklo, podaci o gino operacijama, spermiogram, pa onda generalije - FSH, PRL, TSH - a kad vas već prime u proceduru tj. kad dobijete termin onda 1 folikulometrija i HIV, hepatitis i sifilis test. Evo što je bilo na popisu 2007.-me, ne traži se sve, tu ti je što je nama zaokružilo nakon konzultacija (odmah smo nakon konzultacija dobili termin za godinu dana jer su hrv. pacijenti, pogotovo VV-ovci, u pravilu dobro obrađeni i jedino treba pazit na recentne nalaze hormona, što u Mariboru obavezno (za razliku od VV-a) traže, tj. traže ono na što mogu utjecat i što je bitno za stimulaciju - FSH, prolaktin, TSH.

"Od prof. se dobije i papirić „Spisak pretraga potrebnih za IVF/ICSI konzilij“ di je označeno da je potrebno ev. naknadno dostaviti fotokopije med. dokumentacije (znači ovo gore – infoi vezano za prethodne operacije – tipa HSG, laparaskopije, operacije na jajnicima) i podatke o ciklusima MPO-a (ne mora biti original, može i vaš sažetak kako je stvar tekla). Dakle, ove upute dobijete nakon prve konzultacije, nije potrebno raditi unaprijed, ali možda, ako to imate odrađeno, ubrzate postupak dijagnostike i ubrzate dobijanje termina. Na temelju tog papirića možete tražiti daljnje uputnice od vašeg soc. ginića, M-ovi od njihove opće dr. 
Pretrage kod žene – prof. zaokruži po potrebi (znači ne treba sve) 

-spolni hormoni FSH i LH i prolaktin iz krvi (između 2. i 5. dc) – ovo sam imala 
-hormoni štitnjače TSH, T3 i T4 – ovo sam imala 
-progestesteron – ovo sam imala 
-toxoplasma gondii – nisam imala, nije zaokružio 
-chlamydia trachomatis – imala prijašnje briseve 
-mycoplasma pneumoniae – nisam imala, nije zaokružio 
-CMV (IgG, IgM ako je IgG pozitivan) – nisam imala, nije zaorkužio 
-markeri hepatisia B i C - obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna 
-HIV 1 i HIV 2 – obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna 
-krvna grupa i RH faktor (ne treba ponavljati ako imate već jednom izvađeno, inače obavezno) - imala 
-VDRL – obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna, zaboravila sam što je to (mislim sifilis) 
-rubella virus IgG (samo ako nije cijepljena) – nisam imala, nije traženo 
-UZV (između 8. i 14. dc) – obavezno, ovo se onda još jednom prije postupka naruči na UZV kod prof. Vlaisavljevića 

Pretrage kod muškarca: 
-VDRL - obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna 
-HIV 1 i HIV 2 – obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna 
-markeri hepatitisa B i C – obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna 
-mycoplasma pneumoniae 
-FSH i testosteron u serumu 
-chlamydia trachomatis 

Androloška ambulanta Oddelka za reproduktivnu medicinu Maribor 
-spermiogram 
-MAR test 
-bakteriološka obrada ejakulata 
-biokemijska obrada ejakulata (cink, a-glukozidaza, fruktoza, LDH) 
-aspiracijska citologija testisa ili biopsija testisa 

Pretpostavljam da se HIV-ovi i Hepatitisi rade radi ev. transfuzija ili možda smrzlića, ne znam, ali to svima traže, i ženama i muškarcima. 

MM-u ništa nije tražilo osim ovih krvnih pretraga, imamo kompletnu obradu s VV-a jer smo njihovi pacijenti od 2002.-ge i dodatne obrade iz Petrove, a njegov spermiogram varira prema normali, ali uvijek nešto (najčešće astheno, ali zna bit i teratho). Operirao je i varikokelu, ali najnovije spoznaje su prema prof. da ta operacija baš i nešto ne pomaže, osim ako muškarac nema subjektivnih smetnji (bol itd.) – MM-u nije pomoglo, po meni smo samo na tome izgubili vrijeme. "

----------


## Vali

> Ja sam poslala nalaze 13.5.koji su mi falili i još ništa nisu poslali. Valjda će mi poslati samo protokol 2mj.prije,znači negdje u 9.mj.


Ja sam danas podigla nalaze koji su nam falili, sutra ih šaljem. Bila sam na konzultacijama u siječnju, a rečeno mi je da ću protokol dobiti krajem listopada. Sutra šaljem pa čekam. Baš me neka euforija puknula!   :Grin:

----------


## ane80

drage meoje forumasice ja od 21-30.8.2009 trebala krenuti sa terapijom koju mi je proposao dr.schütz ia adebar klinike za mpo dobila sam teblete i gotove sprice sa kojim sada ne mogu kreniti niti ih koristiti jer sam nekim cudom ostala trudna ber mpo   :Laughing:  
pa eto da vam kazem da sam trudna vec nepunih mj.dhtjela sam sve lijekove pokoniti ali moj muz neda,zato dajem oglas da prodajem lijekove i gotove sprice vrlo povoljno za svega 600€

Medje terapijom se nalazi slijedece:

utrogestan-progesteron 100mg-kapseln 4 kutije
duphaston-dydrogesteron 10mg-tabletten 2 kutije
aprednislon                      5mg-tabletten 1 kutija
gonal 900 I.E./1.5ml follitropin alfa u kutiji se nalazi penkalo i 7 injekcija- 2 kutije
orgalutran 0.25mg/0,5ml/ganirelix 5 gotovih ijnekcija- 1 kutija
pregnil 5000 I.E.-Choriongonadotropin 3 ampule-1 kutija
menopur 5 ampula

pa ako ste zainteresirane javite se na privat,jer lijekove ne mogu vratiti u apotheku,a da mi stoje hladnjaku glupo mi je.

pozdrav i svako dobro i naravno ne ljutite se na mene radi oglasa

----------


## ivica_k

ane80, želim ti svako dobro, urednu trudnoću i zdravu bebicu!  :Love:

----------


## ane80

bok....

pa di si? 
Dugo se nismo cule,u svakom slucaju puno hvala,pa cu valjda ovaj put biti bolje srece.

pozdrav i svako dobro  :Grin:

----------


## gupi51

Ane čestitam!!!!

----------


## pčelica2009

ane-baš mi je drago.Sretno

----------


## Miss July

ane čudan je ovaj svemir... i neka je! Baš mi je drago zbog tebe.Čuvaj bebicu i puno sreće... 

A svim ostalim curama želim ovakvu vrstu čudesa!

----------


## rozalija

ane čestitam od   :Heart:  . :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## jelenkić

Ane, čestitam!
Ja sam prošli tjedan poslala par mailova s upitima u privatne klinike u Beču i Pragu. Zasad su se javili iz Beča iz klinike Adebar, pa da s vama podijelim info; cijena postupka je 2100 Eura + lijekovi cca 1000 Eura, na UZV možemo u Hrvatskoj, samo javimo stanje, a jedan bi svakak trebali obaviti kod njih. Na konzultacije se može doći kad god mi možemo samo se treba najaviti na broj +43 1 894 6330 i donijeti sve nalaze koje već imamo kod sebe.

Ane, molim te, koje je tvoje viđenje dotične klinike s obzirom da si se bila odlučila za njih, kakav imaju pristup, biologe?

----------


## ivica_k

ja sam poslala mail u Adebar još u srpnju, potaknuta uspjehom koji je riječanka77 postigla kod njih...do danas nisam dobila odgovor  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Dodirko

O ina33 srce si (ko i uvijek)

Hvala!

----------


## jelenkić

ivica_k, meni su odgovorili u roku tjedan dana i odgovor je stigao s adrese doktora Ordination Dr. A.Schütz [ordi-schuetz@aon.at]

----------


## ane80

.... forumasice od   :Heart:  vam hvala na lijepim zeljama.
Istina, CUDA se dogadjaju,ali vjerovale ili ne meni je to bio :shock: 
Puno,puno vam hvala.

sto se tice Adebar klinik,moram priznati da nisam znala sta me ceka dok nisam dosla tamo. Dr. Schütz je jako bio ljubazan cak se i ponudio da mi vodi cijelu trudnocu,a i osoblje je jako ljubazno i ako treba sve ce obijasniti po 100 puta.
Meni je osobno rekao da imaju jako veliki postotak uspijesnosti,da sam u dobrim rukama i da se ne brinem,ne meni je bilo samo da se opustim...
I kada bi morala opet da razmisljam o mpo,opet bi se odlucila za njih premda sam bila tek u pocetku,ali ono na koji su nacin pristupili jako mi se svidilo...
Ali opet svako ima svoje ukuse da ne ispadne kako ih hvalim na sva usta.

tijekom postupka dostupan je psiholog i akopunktura i razne vjezbe relaxacije.
tako da tko god od vas bude isao neka ne misli da nece biti strucno zdrinut i da nece doci do informacija koje vam trebaju i koje bi zeljeli znati prije i tijekom postupka.

toliko za sada od mene,ako vas jos sta interesira slobodno pitajte.

pozdrav i svako dobro...

p.s. veliki pozdrav ivici.k,rozaliji,pcelici ma pozdrav svima vama

----------


## pino

bok cure, samo da ovdje pitam - ima li tko da se na jesen sprema za Maribor? Gost 1 trazi za RTL jedan par, snimili bi reportazu o odlasku van, mislim da bi to bilo ODLICNO, jer nam zbilja vise treba ekponiranje na televiziji... 

Pa ako ima netko tko bi htio malo na taj nacin pomoci i svima koji ostaju u Hrvatskoj na "lijecenju", pliz pogledajte temu http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=81674

I naravno ane80, cestitke   :Heart:

----------


## rijecanka77

> ja sam poslala mail u Adebar još u srpnju, potaknuta uspjehom koji je riječanka77 postigla kod njih...do danas nisam dobila odgovor


Ponovi e-mail i upit ili napravi forward.  Moguće je da su već otišli na GO ili je dr. greškom propustio e-mail.  Inače, uvijek odgovara tako da je vjerojatno neka greška u komunikaciji.  Ja sam mu najčešće pisala navečer, a već u ranu zoru (5-6h) dobivala kratke odgovore jer piše s BlackBerry-ja ili iPhon-a.  Ako su neki duži odgovori, onda ćeš čekati dan-dva s njegovog e-maila.  :Smile:  
Ako ti ja mogu kako pomoći, pitaj.

----------


## rijecanka77

> drage meoje forumasice ja od 21-30.8.2009 trebala krenuti sa terapijom koju mi je proposao dr.schütz ia adebar klinike za mpo dobila sam teblete i gotove sprice sa kojim sada ne mogu kreniti niti ih koristiti jer sam nekim cudom ostala trudna ber mpo   
> pa eto da vam kazem da sam trudna vec nepunih mj.dhtjela sam sve lijekove pokoniti ali moj muz neda,zato dajem oglas da prodajem lijekove i gotove sprice vrlo povoljno za svega 600€
> 
> Medje terapijom se nalazi slijedece:
> 
> utrogestan-progesteron 100mg-kapseln 4 kutije
> duphaston-dydrogesteron 10mg-tabletten 2 kutije
> aprednislon                      5mg-tabletten 1 kutija
> gonal 900 I.E./1.5ml follitropin alfa u kutiji se nalazi penkalo i 7 injekcija- 2 kutije
> ...


Čestitke ane80 :D   Nadam se da će ovaj put sve biti ok i da ćeš zaboraviti sve ono ružno što je ostalo iza tebe...  :Kiss:    Nek bebica bude zdrava i nek ti dobro prate trudnoću da ne bude iznenadjenja kao prvi put.

Nego, što se tiče lijekova, teško da ćeš ovu cijelu kombinaciju uspjeti prodati u Hr, mislim u paketu.  Razlog je taj što se ta kombinacija lijekova koristi u Austriji, ali ne kod nas i u Sloveniji.   Npr. Aprednislon (50 kn) i Orgalutran (250€ kutija s 5 inj.) se u HR uopće ne koriste, ja sam bila jedina.  
Inače, cijene lijekova su u HR, SLO i IT puno jeftinije nego u Austriji.  Ja sam Utrogestane plaćala u Beču 11€ po kutiji, a kod nas dodje manje od 50 kn - skoro pa duplo jeftinije.   Pregnyl je samo 15€ u Italiji.  Gonali i Menopuri (1 ampula cca 150 kn) se kod nas koriste, kao i u Sloveniji.  Svakako prodaj ili pokloni Gonal Pen jer je gotov proizvod i vrlo praktičan za upotrebu.
Nadam se da se ne ljutiš na moj komentar, ovo je samo dobronamjerna kritika jer vjerujem da nisi upućena u stanje s lijekovima za MPO u Hrvatskoj.  Osim toga, problem je taj što većina tih lijekova mora stajati u frižideru pa ne znam kako ćeš to nekome poslati u HR, osim osobno predati u ruke.

Sretno   :Love:

----------


## jadra

riječanka77, imaš pp

----------


## jadra

riječanka77, imaš pp

----------


## ane80

.....zelen bor rijecanka ima odgovor   :Grin:

----------


## rijecanka77

> .....zelen bor rijecanka ima odgovor


  :Laughing:   Trebala si napisati da si prodala lijekove...  :Grin:  

Sretno i čuvaj se!

----------


## maca2

Cure, koje ste išle van Hrvatske na postupak - jeste li imale pravo na bolovanje?
Kod nas je praksa da dobiješ bolovanje ( napišu u otpusnom pismu preporučeno mirovanje ) 2 tjedna nakon transfera tj. do vađenja bete. Zanima me mogu li nakon postupka odnijeti papire koje dobijem svojoj dr. i dobiti tako bolovanje?

----------


## Jelena

Ja nisam ni tražila bolovanje, a u Mb ionako ne preporučaju mirovanje nakon transfera, iako sam bila 4 dana doma.
Ja bih prije transfera otišla svojoj dr i pitala je da li bih mogla dobiti bolovanje po bilo kojoj osnovi, ne vjerujem da bi ti za ovakav slučaj netko odbio dati par dana.

----------


## Marians

> ja sam poslala mail u Adebar još u srpnju, potaknuta uspjehom koji je riječanka77 postigla kod njih...do danas nisam dobila odgovor


Svakako ponovi mail, ja sam poslala mail isto u srpnju, a povratnu informaciju sam dobila za dva tjedna. Idemo u Beč u utorak, dakle 01.09. i to bi trebao biti naš prvi postupak, eto i ja se nadam da će nam biti uspješan kao i riječanki 77.

----------


## jelenkić

Ovak, s obzirom da si radim friške nalaze za Beč jučer sam išla k soc.giniću po uputnicu za vađenje hormona  koju mi je on odbio dati jer kako sam se ja sad to sjetila, da ne mogu na svoju ruku dolaziti po uputnice kako mi padne na pamet, da on prvi puta čuje za to i ako trebam nalaze nek idem privatno ili nek idem na W gdje sam obavila zadnji IVF pa nek mi dr tamo da uputnicu!!! Pa što ću na W ići molit da mi napiše da traži pretrage ako više ne namjeravam ići kod njih na postupak? Jel ja imam pravo na tu uputnicu ili ne? Kako vi to rješavate? Dobro da sam uspjela iskamčiti od dropće prakse barem hormone štitnjače.

----------


## ina33

> Ovak, s obzirom da si radim friške nalaze za Beč jučer sam išla k soc.giniću po uputnicu za vađenje hormona  koju mi je on odbio dati jer kako sam se ja sad to sjetila, da ne mogu na svoju ruku dolaziti po uputnice kako mi padne na pamet, da on prvi puta čuje za to i ako trebam nalaze nek idem privatno ili nek idem na W gdje sam obavila zadnji IVF pa nek mi dr tamo da uputnicu!!! Pa što ću na W ići molit da mi napiše da traži pretrage ako više ne namjeravam ići kod njih na postupak? Jel ja imam pravo na tu uputnicu ili ne? Kako vi to rješavate? Dobro da sam uspjela iskamčiti od dropće prakse barem hormone štitnjače.


Privatnim vađenjem - minimalni set ti je od spolnih hormona FSH, LH, PROLAKTIN od 2-5 dc (jedan od tih dana), progesteron 7 dana nakon tvoje ovulacije (ako je obično 14 dc tj. ako ciklus traje 28 dana onda 21, ako je dulje onda često i 25 dc). Bitno je još izvadit i TSH, hormon štitnjače. U Mariboru traže sljedeće - FSH, PROLAKTIN I TSH i možeš to uzeti onda kao minimalni set jer FSH je bitan za ovarijsku rezervu i procjenu protokola, prolaktin za ovuliranje i može se menadžirat lijekovima, TSH za očuvanje trudnoće i isto se može menadžirat lijekovima. Ili molim opću praksu da mi to piše na moju postojeću dijagnozu osteopenije. Ili molim MPO-ovca da mi napiše "molim izvaditi to i to". Socijalac ti je tu u pravu, mora imati neko pokriće, tj. većina se ne izlijeću s uputnicama, nego čekaju da netko od specijalista napiše "molim to i to". Pa ti zamoli specijalistu da napiše molim.

----------


## ina33

Ili odi u Breyer ili neki drugi privatni i izvadi makar FSH, PROLAKTIN (OBA NA 3 DC), TSH (bilo koji dan) i pitaj račun na ime za prijavu poreza za 2009. Svaki hormon ugrubo oko 120 kn računaj.

----------


## ina33

Ako su ti bečani napisali da to traže svakako joj/mu predoči - trebao bi ti na temelju toga napisati. Ako to tamo ne piše, onda ti je jednostvnije platiti sama najosnovniji set da ne bi bilo ups prolaktin ili TSH ili FSH.

----------


## Marians

> Ovak, s obzirom da si radim friške nalaze za Beč jučer sam išla k soc.giniću po uputnicu za vađenje hormona  koju mi je on odbio dati jer kako sam se ja sad to sjetila, da ne mogu na svoju ruku dolaziti po uputnice kako mi padne na pamet, da on prvi puta čuje za to i ako trebam nalaze nek idem privatno ili nek idem na W gdje sam obavila zadnji IVF pa nek mi dr tamo da uputnicu!!! Pa što ću na W ići molit da mi napiše da traži pretrage ako više ne namjeravam ići kod njih na postupak? Jel ja imam pravo na tu uputnicu ili ne? Kako vi to rješavate? Dobro da sam uspjela iskamčiti od dropće prakse barem hormone štitnjače.


Ja sam otišla kod svog ginekologa i on mi je dao uputnicu za sve hormone koje sam tražila, s time da sam ga prethodno nazvala i pitala da li mi on može izdati uputnice, tražio je da samo zapišem na papir koji su mi hormoni potrebni. Da sam išla privatno platila bi nalaze 1.500,00 kn, a ovako sam te novce uštedjela. Tvoj socijalni ginekolog ti mora izdat uputnice.

----------


## rijecanka77

> Ovak, s obzirom da si radim friške nalaze za Beč jučer sam išla k soc.giniću po uputnicu za vađenje hormona  koju mi je on odbio dati jer kako sam se ja sad to sjetila, da ne mogu na svoju ruku dolaziti po uputnice kako mi padne na pamet, da on prvi puta čuje za to i ako trebam nalaze nek idem privatno ili nek idem na W gdje sam obavila zadnji IVF pa nek mi dr tamo da uputnicu!!! Pa što ću na W ići molit da mi napiše da traži pretrage ako više ne namjeravam ići kod njih na postupak? Jel ja imam pravo na tu uputnicu ili ne? Kako vi to rješavate? Dobro da sam uspjela iskamčiti od dropće prakse barem hormone štitnjače.


Ja sam došla s papirom iz Beča, ali kod dr. opće prakse.  Napisala mi je te pretrage bez problema, ali to nije njihova obveza.  Ipak bi to trebao dati ginekolog i kao što kaže ina33, moraš doći s nekim papirom da ideš u postupak za MPO.
Ako hoćeš, pošalji mi e-mail na moj pp, pa ću ti poslati popis pretraga u pdf formatu.
I naravno da imaš pravo na te uputnice.  Pa ne može ti specijalist s VV napisati uputnicu za te pretrage, svejedno.  On može samo dati preporuku da se to i to napravi.

----------


## ina33

Da, mora se socijalcu predočit preporuka da se to napravi (papir iz Beča di piše "molim napraviti to i to" ili "pretrage potrebne pred postupak"), ne može se reći - idem u postupak, napravila bih hormone (bez predočavanja nekog specijalističkog papira).

----------


## Marians

> Da, mora se socijalcu predočit preporuka da se to napravi (papir iz Beča di piše "molim napraviti to i to" ili "pretrage potrebne pred postupak"), ne može se reći - idem u postupak, napravila bih hormone (bez predočavanja nekog specijalističkog papira).


Izvini, ali mislim da to ovisi i o volji socijalnog ginekologa. Ja sam tražila uputnice za vađenje hormona na svoju ruku, jer sam htjela unaprijed  imati sve nalaze koji su mi potrebni za postupak.

----------


## jelenkić

Da, izgleda da ipak sve ovisi o volji socijalca.
Riječanka, poslala sam ti mail na pp! hvala!!!!
Možda će dr opće prakse biti bolje volje, ipak dala mi je uputnicu za štitnjaču, uzv dojke i ca 125.

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da, mora se socijalcu predočit preporuka da se to napravi (papir iz Beča di piše "molim napraviti to i to" ili "pretrage potrebne pred postupak"), ne može se reći - idem u postupak, napravila bih hormone (bez predočavanja nekog specijalističkog papira).
> 
> 
> Izvini, ali mislim da to ovisi i o volji socijalnog ginekologa. Ja sam tražila uputnice za vađenje hormona na svoju ruku, jer sam htjela unaprijed  imati sve nalaze koji su mi potrebni za postupak.


O, da, da. Ja uvijek pretpostavljam da nemaju volje, pa da me pozitivno iznenade. Super da si našla na dobrog/dobru socijalku. Jako to ovisi i o mjestu, oni optrećeni s puno pacijanata, još ako im se nađe par MPO-korisnika, češće nisu široke ruke, nego jesu.

----------


## jelenkić

Ma ovaj moj nije opterećen s puno pacijenata, tak dan je imao 3 trudnice i mene i doslovno me istjerao van indirektno rekavši da sam glupa plava kokoš i kaj ja imam tražiti od njega. Do sad je uvijek bio ok, a kaj ga je spopalo jučer... misterija.

----------


## ivica_k

> ivica_k prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam poslala mail u Adebar još u srpnju, potaknuta uspjehom koji je riječanka77 postigla kod njih...do danas nisam dobila odgovor 
> 
> 
> Svakako ponovi mail, ja sam poslala mail isto u srpnju, a povratnu informaciju sam dobila za dva tjedna. Idemo u Beč u utorak, dakle 01.09. i to bi trebao biti naš prvi postupak, eto i ja se nadam da će nam biti uspješan kao i riječanki 77.


Marians, sretno i javljaj nam dojmove...sigurna sam da ima još cura koje planiraju put Beča, pa su nam sva iskustva dragocjena! Da li idete na IMSI?

----------


## rijecanka77

*Marians*   Sretno i javljaj novosti!  Nadam se da ja neću biti "slučaj"...
Želim vam svima što prije plusiće i pozitivne bete!    :Heart:

----------


## Marians

> Marians prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ivica_k prvotno napisa
> ...


Da, idemo na IMSI. Ispričavam se, idemo na dogovor u utorak, 08.09. Svakako da ću vas izvijestit o dojmovima.

----------


## Marians

> *Marians*   Sretno i javljaj novosti!  Nadam se da ja neću biti "slučaj"...
> Želim vam svima što prije plusiće i pozitivne bete!


Hvala! Ti "slučaj", ne, ne. Ja sam odlučila da nam mora uspjeti i ne prihvaćam ništa drugo :D

----------


## aleksandraj

:D Danas sam imala guzvu oko nabacki kontrac. koje preporucuje dr.V iz Mb. Ima ih samo u BIH, a ako ih uzimate u RH morate cekati 2 - 3 tjedna (tzv. interventni uvoz).

----------


## wewa

aleksandra, pa mozes birati, bitno je samo da su monofazne  :Wink: 
ja ovaj put uzela Yasmin, nisu na popisu, a preporodila sam se u odnosu na Microgynon od prosloga puta

----------


## aleksandraj

Pitala sam mailom sestru J. da li mogu koristiti Triguilar jer ih mi je prepisao moj doktor, al je ona rekla da ih doktor ne preporucuje vec da uzmem Microgynon, nije rekla za Yasmin.. :?

----------


## ici

ja ih nisam ništa pitala nego mi je moja dr preporučila Cilest jer sam tražila neki koji nema nuispojave a i one koje su navedene u protokolu nema ih kod nas!!

----------


## ici

> aleksandra, pa mozes birati, bitno je samo da su monofazne 
> ja ovaj put uzela Yasmin, nisu na popisu, a preporodila sam se u odnosu na Microgynon od prosloga puta


je li Cilest monofazna kontracepcija???

----------


## wewa

> wewa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> aleksandra, pa mozes birati, bitno je samo da su monofazne 
> ja ovaj put uzela Yasmin, nisu na popisu, a preporodila sam se u odnosu na Microgynon od prosloga puta
> 
> 
> je li Cilest monofazna kontracepcija???


to zbilja ne znam - monofazna kontracepcija ima 21 tbl od kojih svaka ima istu koncentraciju hormona. je li cilest takav?

probaj naguglati  :Wink:

----------


## ici

Po svemu sudeći izgleda d jesu jer su sve jednake i u uputama  stoji da sve imaju jednaku količinu homona
wewa  :Kiss:

----------


## wewa

> Po svemu sudeći izgleda d jesu jer su sve jednake i u uputama  stoji da sve imaju jednaku količinu homona
> wewa


superiska!   :Kiss:

----------


## martina123

Nisam napomenula da u Mariboru sada rade sa novim medijem za jajne stanice, sada nakon punkcije jajne stanice budu 3h u tom novom mediju (od ovog mjeseca) prije nego se spoje sa spermicem...

Sory ak sam to vec negdje napisala...   :Embarassed:

----------


## wewa

> Nisam napomenula da u Mariboru sada rade sa novim medijem za jajne stanice, sada nakon punkcije jajne stanice budu 3h u tom novom mediju (od ovog mjeseca) prije nego se spoje sa spermicem...
> 
> Sory ak sam to vec negdje napisala...


napisala si, a nije zgoreg ponoviti, meni su to genijalne vijesti!

ima li treme pred transfer? nek bude bezbolno i nek se bebac(i) primi/e za mamicu odmah!  :Kiss:

----------


## martina123

> martina123 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nisam napomenula da u Mariboru sada rade sa novim medijem za jajne stanice, sada nakon punkcije jajne stanice budu 3h u tom novom mediju (od ovog mjeseca) prije nego se spoje sa spermicem...
> 
> Sory ak sam to vec negdje napisala...  
> 
> 
> napisala si, a nije zgoreg ponoviti, meni su to genijalne vijesti!
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ma vidis ti mene blesavu!!!!!   :Laughing:  

Pa nije trema, nego onako... mravi secu u trbuhu... razmisljam sto se trenutno desava sa mojim mrvicama, kako idu, koliko ih je ostalo...
Dugo me bolio jajnik (tri dana), a i non stop sam umorna pa se nadam da cu sve to odmah zaboraviti kada cu cuti dobre vijesti.... 
 :Saint:

----------


## wewa

> wewa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  martina123 prvotno napisa
> ...


ma sve ce biti bas kako treba, samo laganini! setaj, pij puno vode, citaj i raduj se trudnoci!   :Kiss:  

btw. Ina33 je vec pisala, ali me zanima i friska info, sta si sve nosila na punkciju sa sobom? kako si podnijela anesteziju? ko ti je radio punkciju? gdje si isla na uzv, u ambulantu ili u bolnicu? srecom, nemam puno pitanja   :Embarassed:   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## martina123

Ajmo po redu draga:

- na punkciju sam nosila spavacicu, kucni ogrtac, uloske _/i gacice i ulozak sam imala kada sam otisla u salu tak kada sam se probudila da ih odmah imam (bile su mi ispod plahte s kojom su me pokrili)/_ u slucaju krvarenja i papuce.
- anesteziju sam podnjela, a valda ok, kasnije sam bila onako... mucna i pomalo mi se vrtilo (i vani je vrucina) pa nismo otisli u restac kasnije vec samo do Macdrive-a kojeg imas na desnoj strani ulice kada izlazis iz Maribora (jos si u Mariboru). Dok sam lezala dva sata bilo mi je ok, pomogla sam si tako sto sam si stolac od suvozacevog mjesta spustila skroz u lezeci polozaj i otvorila prozor da mi puse.
- punkciju mi je radio dr.Reljic
- uzv-e sam obavljala u bolnici, drugi su u ambulanti ali sam ja dosla dan ranije od narucenog jer sam se bojala hiperstimulacije jer sam joj podlozna.

Eto mila...   :Kiss:

----------


## aleksandraj

Martina zelim ti puno srece...i male trojke, s tobom smo...  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## aleksandraj

Drage forumasice, sto se tice injekcija dajete li ih same ili mozda strucna osobe..cesto putujem pa neznam kako cu to uskladiti

----------


## wewa

> Ajmo po redu draga:
> 
> - na punkciju sam nosila spavacicu, kucni ogrtac, uloske _/i gacice i ulozak sam imala kada sam otisla u salu tak kada sam se probudila da ih odmah imam (bile su mi ispod plahte s kojom su me pokrili)/_ u slucaju krvarenja i papuce.
> - anesteziju sam podnjela, a valda ok, kasnije sam bila onako... mucna i pomalo mi se vrtilo (i vani je vrucina) pa nismo otisli u restac kasnije vec samo do Macdrive-a kojeg imas na desnoj strani ulice kada izlazis iz Maribora (jos si u Mariboru). Dok sam lezala dva sata bilo mi je ok, pomogla sam si tako sto sam si stolac od suvozacevog mjesta spustila skroz u lezeci polozaj i otvorila prozor da mi puse.
> - punkciju mi je radio dr.Reljic
> - uzv-e sam obavljala u bolnici, drugi su u ambulanti ali sam ja dosla dan ranije od narucenog jer sam se bojala hiperstimulacije jer sam joj podlozna.
> 
> Eto mila...


joj, srce si, sve si pokrila sto me zanimalo!   :Kiss:  ja cu biti gore stalno, tako da mi nece biti problem za odmaranje, hihihihi, svakako je feeeling kao cista turistika!   :Grin:  

drzim fige za extra blaste u nedjelju!

Aleksandra, ja vec 3. pokusaj sama sebe pikam, nije nikakav problem, a mozes onda sama odluciti u kojim ces se terminima pikati  :Wink:

----------


## aleksandraj

Hvala, hvala, a znas kako kazu treca-sreca...

----------


## wewa

> Hvala, hvala, a znas kako kazu treca-sreca...


  :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Nisam napomenula da u Mariboru sada rade sa novim medijem za jajne stanice, sada nakon punkcije jajne stanice budu 3h u tom novom mediju (od ovog mjeseca) prije nego se spoje sa spermicem...
> 
> Sory ak sam to vec negdje napisala...


A što čini taj novi medij?

----------


## Maxime

Martina, citam da ti je Milan Reljic radio punkciju - sretnica jedna on ima 'carobnu ruku'. Meni je on radio jednu punkciju (drugu je Vida majstorski napravila) a dva puta transfer. Mirne duse mozes cekati transfer i betu   :Love:

----------


## maca2

U utorak idemo kod dr. Reša na konzultacije!
Cure koje ste nedavno bile, jel' nam treba vinjeta do Ljubljane?
Kad sam se dogovarala za konz. rakao je samo da dođemo 1.9. u 17h a nije me pitao za ime i prezime - kad dođem da samo kažem da sam naručena u 17h ili?
Ako je netko bio nedavno naka napiše što se događa na konzultacijama i svoje dojmove - može i na PM.
Zanima ma cijena tih konz. - čula sam da se odmah radi ultrazvuk i spermiogram?

----------


## Jelena

*maca2*, za Ljubljanu je od početka trebala vinjeta, ali se za razliku od Maribora i provozaš po autoputu. Ne znam odakle putuješ, ali kad se ide iz Zg prema Ljubljani, HR autoput košta nekih 5 kn, a prema Mariboru 42kn, tako da barem tu ušparaš 10 eura svaki put kad ideš.

Sigurna sam da si već pregledala moje postove i od lezanke na ovom topicu vezano uz dr. Reša, a novije od toga ja na žalost ne znam.

Pretpostavljam da će biti gužva popodne. Ulazi se po redu, kako je tko stigao. Je li se što u zadnjih mjesec dana mijenjalo s cijenom ne znam. Mi smo pred godinu dana platili 50 eura, netko je poslije spominjao 80, a zadnje je netko pisao opet 50 eura. Sretno!

----------


## martina123

> martina123 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nisam napomenula da u Mariboru sada rade sa novim medijem za jajne stanice, sada nakon punkcije jajne stanice budu 3h u tom novom mediju (od ovog mjeseca) prije nego se spoje sa spermicem...
> 
> Sory ak sam to vec negdje napisala...  
> 
> 
> A što čini taj novi medij?


E sad..... ne znam....samo su ga spomenuli.... jedva da sam i to skuzila...    :Laughing:   8) ...
Probat cu se raspitati...

----------


## Aurora*

> U utorak idemo kod dr. Reša na konzultacije!
> Cure koje ste nedavno bile, jel' nam treba vinjeta do Ljubljane?
> Kad sam se dogovarala za konz. rakao je samo da dođemo 1.9. u 17h a nije me pitao za ime i prezime - kad dođem da samo kažem da sam naručena u 17h ili?
> Ako je netko bio nedavno naka napiše što se događa na konzultacijama i svoje dojmove - može i na PM.
> Zanima ma cijena tih konz. - čula sam da se odmah radi ultrazvuk i spermiogram?


Ja bih rekla da je najbolje imati vinjetu za put u Ljubljanu.

Kada dodjete javite se sestri na prijemu i samo recite da ste za dr. Resa. Sestra ce uzeti jedan osobni dokument i prozvati vas po redu kako ste dosli.

Konzultacije su prema mom dojmu zapravo samo dogovor za postupak. Dr. ce vas prema nekom njegovom obrazcu pitati za odredjene nalaze, napraviti UZ i pogledati uzorak sperme na mikroskopu. 

Cijena tog prvog pregleda je 50 €.

Na prethodnoj stranici (16-oj) ove teme u mom prvom postu mozda mozes pronaci jos koju informaciju. A ako te eventualno jos nesto zanima, samo pitaj.   :Smile:

----------


## sbonetic

Evo da podjelim s vama informacije koje znam...ja sada krećem u postupak dobila sam protokol, pošto je moj slučaj specifičan ja se držim Ivf poliklinike jer su oni dobro upoznati s mojim stanjem! 

Kod njih se sve radi po novom zakonu, obavila sam razgovor s psihologom i dobila potvrdu isto tako sam razgovarala s pravnikom i dobila potvrdu, riješila sam svu papirologiju koju su me zahtjevali kopiju vjenčanog lista, osobne....bez obzira šta sam bila u postupku prije stupanja zakona mora se sve to napravit! Ivf poliklinika obavlja postupke jer ima licencu koja je potrebna za lječenje neplodnosti i to je ima već 5 godina, dok druge neke ustanove nemaju zato stoje postupci!

----------


## Maxime

Nije mi jasno na koju foru poliklinika IVF moze raditi kada u zakonu jasno stoji da SVE klinike koje se bave potpomognutom oplodnjom moraju podnjeti zahtjev za izdavanje licenje za obavljanje MPO postupke. Mogu samo zakljuciti da Simunic i min. zdravstva jedan drugog zasluzuju ...

----------


## sbonetic

Meni je sestra rekla da oni imaju licencu za lječenje neplodnosti već 5 godina!

----------


## aleksandraj

Znaci vec pet godina znaju za novi zakon... mene zanima nesto drugo. Trebam kupiti gonale za MB i sestra J. mi je rekla da ih kupim najbolje 30...zanima me da li ih mogu vratiti ako ostane (nisu bas jeftini) ili sto vi radite s onim sto ostane..  :Sad:

----------


## ina33

> Znaci vec pet godina znaju za novi zakon... mene zanima nesto drugo. Trebam kupiti gonale za MB i sestra J. mi je rekla da ih kupim najbolje 30...zanima me da li ih mogu vratiti ako ostane (nisu bas jeftini) ili sto vi radite s onim sto ostane..


Možeš se s ljekarnom Filipović u Zagrebu dogovoriti da ih vratiš. Jedino se lijekovi koji idu u frižider (decapeptyl, ovitrelle) ne mogu vratiti.

----------


## ina33

Naravno, ako si ih od njih kupila.

----------


## maca2

Evo ja jučer bila na konz. kod dr. Reša!
Kaže da mogu odmah sa sljedećim ciklusom u postupak ( stimulirani ICSI ), smatra da je prošlo dovoljno vremena od prošlog postupka i da ne će biti problema ( 4mj ). 
Promijenio mi je stimulaciju iz gonala u menopure ( misli da nisam dobro reagirala na gonale ).
Ono što me najviše iznenadilo je da mi je čim me stavio na UZV rekao na imam PCOS  :? , u HR mi to nitko nije rekao, ( bila sam u Petrovoj, IVF pol. i Vinogradskoj ) a sve doktori koji se isto bave MPO - ne znam ko' je sad tu lud ?
Pitam ga jel' moguće da su mi te ciste nastale od stimulacije gonalima, on kaže ne, i dalje mi je nevjerojatno da ovdje to nitko nije uočio ili rekao. 
Pretpostavlja da je i to mogući uzrok neuspješnosti prošlog postupka jer ako imam PCOS js su mi lošije kvalitete - zbog toga je i predložio menopure jer su kao bolji od gonala za PCOS.
Još uvijek sam zbunjena, ali kažem MM - sad se ne moraš živcirati da je samo u tebi problem, vidiš da samo oboje u "banani", baš smo se našli   :Laughing:   !

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Evo da podjelim s vama informacije koje znam...ja sada krećem u postupak dobila sam protokol, pošto je moj slučaj specifičan ja se držim Ivf poliklinike jer su oni dobro upoznati s mojim stanjem! 
> 
> Kod njih se sve radi po novom zakonu, obavila sam razgovor s psihologom i dobila potvrdu isto tako sam razgovarala s pravnikom i dobila potvrdu, riješila sam svu papirologiju koju su me zahtjevali kopiju vjenčanog lista, osobne....bez obzira šta sam bila u postupku prije stupanja zakona mora se sve to napravit! Ivf poliklinika obavlja postupke jer ima licencu koja je potrebna za lječenje neplodnosti i to je ima već 5 godina, dok druge neke ustanove nemaju zato stoje postupci!


Imam dva pitanja, ako netko zna: 
1. Da li je dovoljno da samo žena ide na to psihološko savjetovanje i potvrdu kod pravnika, ili i suprug/partner to mora proći???
2. Koliko to košta?

----------


## aleksandraj

Da li se ide u postupak iako postoje ciste..meni se isto cesto javljaju

----------


## mmaslacak

> Ono što me najviše iznenadilo je da mi je čim me stavio na UZV rekao na imam PCOS  :? , u HR mi to nitko nije rekao, ( bila sam u Petrovoj, IVF pol. i Vinogradskoj ) a sve doktori koji se isto bave MPO - ne znam ko' je sad tu lud ?


A da provjeriš sp.hormone da budeš sigurna?

----------


## marta26

hm, maca, to mi je fakat cudno. sad ti se nece dati kad si u postupku, al si ako vec nisi provjeri hormone pa ces najbolje znati. ja si razmisljam o rešu, al cekam jos ove zavrzlame da vidim kaj ce bit kod nas

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Evo ja jučer bila na konz. kod dr. Reša!
> Kaže da mogu odmah sa sljedećim ciklusom u postupak ( stimulirani ICSI ), smatra da je prošlo dovoljno vremena od prošlog postupka i da ne će biti problema ( 4mj ). 
> Promijenio mi je stimulaciju iz gonala u menopure ( misli da nisam dobro reagirala na gonale ).
> Ono što me najviše iznenadilo je da mi je čim me stavio na UZV rekao na imam PCOS  :? , u HR mi to nitko nije rekao, ( bila sam u Petrovoj, IVF pol. i Vinogradskoj ) a sve doktori koji se isto bave MPO - ne znam ko' je sad tu lud ?
> Pitam ga jel' moguće da su mi te ciste nastale od stimulacije gonalima, on kaže ne, i dalje mi je nevjerojatno da ovdje to nitko nije uočio ili rekao. 
> Pretpostavlja da je i to mogući uzrok neuspješnosti prošlog postupka jer ako imam PCOS js su mi lošije kvalitete - zbog toga je i predložio menopure jer su kao bolji od gonala za PCOS.
> Još uvijek sam zbunjena, ali kažem MM - sad se ne moraš živcirati da je samo u tebi problem, vidiš da samo oboje u "banani", baš smo se našli    !


Tako je i mojoj prijateljici rekao da ima policistične jajnike (bila je kod njega na 2 postupka) a prije joj to nitko nije rekao a i poslje je bila kod još jedne ginekologice koja joj je to isto opovrgnula, i njoj je to bilo sumnjivo.

----------


## sbonetic

Aurorablu,mora biti i partner/suprug jer morate oboje potpisati potvrde, ja sam to platila 100 kn!

----------


## mmaslacak

Znači plaća se..ja sam pomislila nakratko da nećemo morati plaćati ništa od potvrda.Ali ako je 100,00 kn nije strašno.
Ja ne mogu naći ona pitanja što ste prošli na savjetovanju..?

----------


## sbonetic

Ali to je privatno....mislim da se u državnim bolnicama ne bi smjelo naplaćivat!

----------


## maca2

> hm, maca, to mi je fakat cudno. sad ti se nece dati kad si u postupku, al si ako vec nisi provjeri hormone pa ces najbolje znati. ja si razmisljam o rešu, al cekam jos ove zavrzlame da vidim kaj ce bit kod nas


Spolne hormone sam vadila prije 1.ICSI u Petrovoj i bili su u redu:

*FSH 6,7
LH 5,4
E2 104
PRL 17,7
TSH 2.01
Progesteron 55,8*

Ja se ne kužim previše ali rekli su mi tu da su mi hormoni o.k., jel' se neka od vas razumije? :?

----------


## maca2

> Tako je i mojoj prijateljici rekao da ima policistične jajnike (bila je kod njega na 2 postupka) a prije joj to nitko nije rekao a i poslje je bila kod još jedne ginekologice koja joj je to isto opovrgnula, i njoj je to bilo sumnjivo.


Kako ti je prijateljica bila zadovoljna s njim?
Je li bilo uspješno?
Meni je isto malo glupo što je odmah rekao PCOS a nije niti pogledao vrijednosti hormona niti pitao za njih...ah šta ću sad, jadne smo sa ovim novim zakonom i moram van ako hoću pošteni postupak a baš sam si tu našla super dr. u kojeg sam imala puno povjerenja i nadala se uspjehu   :Sad:  , a kad ono novi zakon i ništa od toga...možda se još nešto u dogledno vrijeme promijeni...

----------


## marta26

zato je najbolje pricekati, sve se moze izokrenuti takorekuc preko noci. na temelju cega on to zakljucuje, bas ga pitaj drugi put. reci da su ti hormoni ok i da imas uredne m... pa vidi kaj ce rec

----------


## Aurora*

*maca2* a koji dan ciklusa ti je bi jucer kad si bila na UZ pregledu kod dr. R.?

----------


## Jelena

> Evo ja jučer bila na konz. kod dr. Reša!
> Kaže da mogu odmah sa sljedećim ciklusom u postupak ( stimulirani ICSI ), smatra da je prošlo dovoljno vremena od prošlog postupka i da ne će biti problema ( 4mj ). 
> Promijenio mi je stimulaciju iz gonala u menopure ( misli da nisam dobro reagirala na gonale ).
> Ono što me najviše iznenadilo je da mi je čim me stavio na UZV rekao na imam PCOS  :? , u HR mi to nitko nije rekao, ( bila sam u Petrovoj, IVF pol. i Vinogradskoj ) a sve doktori koji se isto bave MPO - ne znam ko' je sad tu lud ?
> Pitam ga jel' moguće da su mi te ciste nastale od stimulacije gonalima, on kaže ne, i dalje mi je nevjerojatno da ovdje to nitko nije uočio ili rekao. 
> Pretpostavlja da je i to mogući uzrok neuspješnosti prošlog postupka jer ako imam PCOS js su mi lošije kvalitete - zbog toga je i predložio menopure jer su kao bolji od gonala za PCOS.
> Još uvijek sam zbunjena, ali kažem MM - sad se ne moraš živcirati da je samo u tebi problem, vidiš da samo oboje u "banani", baš smo se našli    !


I ja sam bila u svibnju u postupku i sadašnji UZV-i mi pokazuju povećane jajnike i 3 ginekologa su me gledala i kažu dva "obična": "tu ima još svašta", a MPO-ovac "jeste li na nekim lijekovima?". Nekih se cisti napravilo, ali koliko mi se čini prevelika je zbrka da bi se netko točno izjašnjavao. Naravno da to ne mora imati nikakve veze s tvojim slučajem, cure idu i nakon tri mjeseca u stimulaciju, ja ne bih smjela.

----------


## Aurora*

*maca2* zanemari moje gornje pitanje. Najbolje ti je da pogledas sta ima na internetu o PCOS (za pocetak npr. ovdje ili  ovdje) pa da na osnovi toga ocjenis ima li smisla to sto ti je dr. R. rekao.

Ono sto ja jos samo mogu nadodati je da meni to nije rekao.

----------


## aleksandraj

Ina hvala za savjet..

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mali Mimi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Tako je i mojoj prijateljici rekao da ima policistične jajnike (bila je kod njega na 2 postupka) a prije joj to nitko nije rekao a i poslje je bila kod još jedne ginekologice koja joj je to isto opovrgnula, i njoj je to bilo sumnjivo.
> 
> 
> Kako ti je prijateljica bila zadovoljna s njim?
> Je li bilo uspješno?
> Meni je isto malo glupo što je odmah rekao PCOS a nije niti pogledao vrijednosti hormona niti pitao za njih...ah šta ću sad, jadne smo sa ovim novim zakonom i moram van ako hoću pošteni postupak a baš sam si tu našla super dr. u kojeg sam imala puno povjerenja i nadala se uspjehu   , a kad ono novi zakon i ništa od toga...možda se još nešto u dogledno vrijeme promijeni...


Pa tako nije ga baš hvalila uglavnom ono što se već pisalo o njegovom karakteru (da je dosta surov), ali najbitniji  je naravno rezultat njima nije uspjelo nažalost, mislim da je kod njega dijagnoza bila azoo.( samo nekoliko potencijalnih spermica) 
A što se tiče stimulacije nije baš dobro reagirala prvi put je imala od 10 folikula nekih 5 j.s drugi put joj je uveo neki drugi lijek i onda je bila još slabija reakcija kad je imala svega nekoliko j.s, i sam je poslije priznao da je pogrješio u izboru.
Nije baš ohrabrujuće iskustvo ali probajte možda vama baš uspije.

----------


## mare41

Zna li neko za Vili da li i kod njih vrijedi da ako smo naručeni do 31. 7. za jesen da rade po starom zakonu? Saznat ću u pon, ali sam nestrpljiva.

----------


## frka

curke, sorry sto davim sa vec sigurno milijun puta postavljenim pitanjem... nemam vremena kopat po forumu a htjela bih to danas rijesiti.. kako se u Mariboru narucuje za konzultacije? znam da se sad ceka do slijedece godine na njih  :Sad:  , ali da se bar narucimo (i u medjuvremenu molimo Boga da nam tu uspije usprkos zakonu)... da li trebamo odmah slati papire itd. ili to nosimo na konzultacije? tj., treba li nam ista vise od imena i prezimena za zakazati termin konzultacija?  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

frka, posalji im sve nalaze i pismo u kojem ih molis za termin, e mail adresu pa ce te oni kontaktirati.meni su se javili za mjesec dana  a termin  za konzultacije sam dobila 3mj od njihovog maila.Znaci ukupno oko 4 mj cekanja.

----------


## ici

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ivatne+klinike evo tu pogledaj

----------


## martina123

> frka, posalji im sve nalaze i pismo u kojem ih molis za termin, e mail adresu pa ce te oni kontaktirati.meni su se javili za mjesec dana  a termin  za konzultacije sam dobila 3mj od njihovog maila.Znaci ukupno oko 4 mj cekanja.


Gledala na TVu, sada se, na zalost, po novom na konzultacije samo ceka oko godinu dana...  :/

----------


## sbonetic

Ja sam se neki dan naručila za konzultacije i one su mi 18.11. tako da nije tako strašno!

----------


## ina33

> taca70 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> frka, posalji im sve nalaze i pismo u kojem ih molis za termin, e mail adresu pa ce te oni kontaktirati.meni su se javili za mjesec dana  a termin  za konzultacije sam dobila 3mj od njihovog maila.Znaci ukupno oko 4 mj cekanja.
> 
> 
> Gledala na TVu, sada se, na zalost, po novom na konzultacije samo ceka oko godinu dana...  :/


Je li vi ovo o Mariboru pričate da se *konzultacije* čekaju godinu dana???

----------


## ina33

Odakle vam ta info - koji TV? Koliko znam, u Mariboru je rok čekanja na konzultacije par mjeseci - evo, sbonetic ih je nedavno kontaktirala, a na postupak još uvijek godinu dana. Napram onoga što se po novom zakonu sada nudi u Hrvatskoj, uopće nije tako loše jer se u Hrvatskoj sad ne postoji, po meni, opcija normalnog IVF-a tako da nije da se gubi vrijeme dok se ovdje može napravit ne znam što.

----------


## ia30

> martina123 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  taca70 prvotno napisa
> ...


čula sam i ja neki dan da se samo konzultacije čekaju godinu dana,jer je pritisak parova iz Hr jako velik...ali nisam zvala pa ne znam,navodno je sam doc V.pričao o tome

----------


## ia30

raspitat ću se gdje je to objavljeno...

----------


## ivica_k

dr. V je rekao da se za konzultacije upisuju termini nagodinu, dakle čeka se cca 4 mjeseca, a ne da se na konzultacije čeka godinu dana! gledala prilog nekidan

----------


## aleksandraj

Mozda je bili nejasno receno jer sam i ja shvatila na prilogu da nema novih termina do VI mjeseca. Ova druga inf. je puno bolja   :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> dr. V je rekao da se za konzultacije upisuju termini nagodinu, dakle čeka se cca 4 mjeseca, a ne da se na konzultacije čeka godinu dana! gledala prilog nekidan


Sad je sve jasnije! Ne čekaju se konzultcije godinu dana, zasad je priliv toliki da se produljilo zbog CRO i dobrod dijela BIH pacijenata koji gravitiraju Hrvatskoj za mjesec dana.

----------


## luna1

pozdrav, cure
često sam na forumu, čitam i učim od vas, komentar bacim kad sam stvarno ljuta na ovaj zakon MPO i vezano uz njega, onda sam obično zločesta s komentarima. Ja i mm idem u vili čitajući vas vidim da se tu dopisujete bez obzira na kliniku glavno da je privatna, nadam se da vam se mogu pridružiti da i sebi olakšam dane. Htjela bi vam se malo predstaviti, dvije godine i 3 mjeseca se borimo s neplodnoću, moji nalazi ok, mm oligozospermija, krenuli smo u vili i još nismo došli do postupka, samo smo vadili nalaze do besvjesti i narivali su nas za 3 pa 4 mjeseca na kontrole i tu je mom strpljenju došao kraj, pa smo u 5 mjesecu otišli u Vili i u 6 bili u postupku icsi, ja 30 menopura , dva spreja i kak već slijedi, transfer 01.06. i pazite sad za tri dana teška hiperstimulacija, nemogućnost mokrenja hematom 6 cm na mjehuru, cijelu noć krvarila doma i trpila bolove i čekala jutro da nazovem vili i dođem na pregled, Radončić je poludio kad je vidio kaj sam trpila cijlu noć, da skratim završila sam u bolnicu s kateterom, i strašnim bolovima ništa mi nisu davali jer nisu znali dali sam trudna, i tak su prolazili dani ja sam odlučila sama stati na noge i piti tekućine i jesti svoju hranu koju su mi nosili u bolnicu bez obzira kaj dok to nisu dozvoljavali samo da se dignem na noge, odbila sam uzet krv i snagom volje koja neznam od kuda mi digla se na noge i otišla iz bolnice. Sada bi trebala ponovo ići na postupak u 12 mjesecu sve ispočetka, skupljam energiju i snagu za nove pobjede.
Pripremam se u 10 mjesecu proči na konzultacije da me primi u postupak bar u 11 mjesecu.......eto to je od mene htjela sam to podijeliti s vama vi me bolje razumijete jer prolazite kroz to isto.......pozdrav

----------


## rijecanka77

> dr. V je rekao da se za konzultacije upisuju termini nagodinu, dakle čeka se cca 4 mjeseca, a ne da se na konzultacije čeka godinu dana! gledala prilog nekidan


Jel to misliš na onaj prilog od RTL-a neki dan, mislim u subotu?  Pa što nisu novinari rekli da su konzultacije kod dr. V. "bukirane" do 6. mj. iduće godine, a da se sada zbog velikog priljeva na postupak čeka i dulje od godinu dana.  Tako sam ja čula neki dan na TV-u.  Očito novinari svašta izmišljaju kad forumašica sbonetic ima termin za konzultacije krajem 11.mj.   :?

----------


## aleksandraj

Ma najbolje ih je nazvati telefonom...malo ih je teze dobiti ali to je najbolje za uci u postupak...

----------


## Kadauna

ja upravo zvala MB. Termini za konzultacije se sad u ovoj godini vise ne moze dobiti (dakle vise od 4 mjeseca cekanja), sestra je rekla da cekam konac rujna pa da opet nazovem za konzultacije. 

A termin za postupke se ceka - kaze sestra Jasna -  kao svih godina do sada izm. 12-13 mjeseci, iako ocekuju duza cekanja obzirom na situaciju.

----------


## tikica_69

maca2, sto dr. Res trazi od nalaza na konzultacijama?

----------


## ivica_k

> ja upravo zvala MB. Termini za konzultacije se sad u ovoj godini vise ne moze dobiti (dakle vise od 4 mjeseca cekanja), sestra je rekla da cekam konac rujna pa da opet nazovem za konzultacije. 
> 
> A termin za postupke se ceka - kaze sestra Jasna -  kao svih godina do sada izm. 12-13 mjeseci, iako ocekuju duza cekanja obzirom na situaciju.


upravo tako je rekao dr. V...upisuju konzultacije za nagodinu, a ne da se čeka godinu dana za konzultacije

----------


## Vali

Mislim da je najbolje nazvat telefonom i dobiti termin konzultacija i onda na konzultacije ići s nalazima. 

Gledala sam i ja taj prilog s prof. V, rekao je da upisuju za iduću godinu već, ne da se čeka godinu dana.

----------


## rijecanka77

A ja sam izgleda sve krivo čula  :Embarassed:  Hormoni i nesanica čine svoje   :Grin:

----------


## pčelica2009

luna-za tvoj slijedeći postupak želim ti puno sreće

što se tiče mb-čini mi se da nešto požuruju jer su meni već drugi put poslali obavijest da im pošaljem nalaze.

----------


## rozalija

> luna-za tvoj slijedeći postupak želim ti puno sreće
> 
> što se tiče mb-čini mi se da nešto požuruju jer su meni već drugi put poslali obavijest da im pošaljem nalaze.


Jel to znači možda da ubrzavaju termine, da bi mogli ranije doći na red. Zovem ih u ponedjeljak da vidim šta se događa.
To bi bilo superrrrrrrrrrrrr vijest da malo požuruju sa terminima dogovorenim.
Ako neko nešto sazna neka javi plizzzzz.

----------


## Pinky

> Evo da podjelim s vama informacije koje znam...ja sada krećem u postupak dobila sam protokol, pošto je moj slučaj specifičan ja se držim Ivf poliklinike jer su oni dobro upoznati s mojim stanjem! 
> 
> Kod njih se sve radi po novom zakonu, obavila sam razgovor s psihologom i dobila potvrdu isto tako sam razgovarala s pravnikom i dobila potvrdu, riješila sam svu papirologiju koju su me zahtjevali kopiju vjenčanog lista, osobne....bez obzira šta sam bila u postupku prije stupanja zakona mora se sve to napravit! Ivf poliklinika obavlja postupke jer ima licencu koja je potrebna za lječenje neplodnosti i to je ima već 5 godina, dok druge neke ustanove nemaju zato stoje postupci!


sbonetic, sori, znam da s obzirom na tvoj specifican slucaj zelis ostati kod ljudi koji znaju tvoju povijest bolesti, ali evo i ovde moram izraziti zgrazavanje nad likom i djelom simunica. sram da ga bude, potplacena dusa! 
on ima licencu?? kako to on ima licencu vec 5 godina kad je to nova fora???? i samo se u njega ne ceka? ma mrs!
frendicu mi je on "oplodio", peca pacijente po petrovoj da idu kod njega privatno i kad dodju privatno tek onda se ponasa ko covik. uf zgrozena sam sa smecem kojeg nam serviraju on i njegov pajdas mengelinovic!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

sorry na offtopic ali stvarno sam ovo morala izbaciti iz sebe   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## frka

hvala, curke!  :Smile:  
ja sam isto cula da se konzultacije ne mogu dobiti do 6.mj. 2010.  :Sad:  
a nalazi su mi na VV - hormone nisam ni vidjela, samo mi je dr. rekao da se da s njima radit... nista, pricekat cu drugi tjedan pa u pohode :D

----------


## GIZMOS

ROZALIJA...MA KAKVU OBAVIJEST SU TI POSLALI? jA IMAM TERMIN U U 4 MJESECU I NITKO MI NIŠTA NIJE JAVIO, PITAO...APSOLUTNO NIŠTA! DA LI SU TI SE JAVILI PUTEM MAILA ILI?

----------


## Miki76

Ja sam se naručila za konzultacije u Mb telefonski 24.8. i dobila termin 23.11.
Isti dan sam poslala i nalaze poštom i to sam rekla sestri, a ona mi je odgovorila da super da sam joj to napomenula da si zapiše da nalazi stižu.
Termin za postupak još čekamo, ali po ovome izgleda da smo se barem za konzultacije naručili u zadnji čas prije opće navale.

I da, i meni su hormoni na VV-u. Poslala sam bez njih uz napomenu da ću hormone poslati naknadno. Samo da mi što prije počne teći ovih godinu dana do postupka.

----------


## franka76

cure jel bi mi molim vas mogle dati broj tel u Mariboru na koji se može naručiti za dogovor
hvala vam

----------


## Miki76

Najbolje zovi sestru na mob: 00386 31 577 101 između 14h00-14h30.
Tako sam je ja uspjela dobiti nakon par dana bezuspješnih kontaktiranja na razne fiksne telefonske brojeve.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mislim da je najbolje nazvat telefonom i dobiti termin konzultacija i onda na konzultacije ići s nalazima. 
> 
> Gledala sam i ja taj prilog s prof. V, rekao je da upisuju za iduću godinu već, ne da se čeka godinu dana.


Ja mislim da je bolje poslati nalaze poštom tako sam ja napravila i kad zaprime poštu u roku nekih tjedan dana ti zapišu termin, a ovako se najprije čeka na konzultacije evo sada barem 4 mj. i onda će vam tek dati termin za godinu dana.
Ja još nemam termin za konzultacije ali bitno mi je da imam termin za postupak a ovo ću obaviti u tih godinu dana. U biti konzultacije nisu ni obavezne ako imate sve od nalaze, ali bolje je da se ide i riješe neke nedopumice barem ja tako razmišljam.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Najbolje zovi sestru na mob: 00386 31 577 101 između 14h00-14h30.
> Tako sam je ja uspjela dobiti nakon par dana bezuspješnih kontaktiranja na razne fiksne telefonske brojeve.


Hvala za info probat ću sutra nadam se da ne smeta ako je subota ili da zovem u pon?

----------


## rozalija

> ROZALIJA...MA KAKVU OBAVIJEST SU TI POSLALI? jA IMAM TERMIN U U 4 MJESECU I NITKO MI NIŠTA NIJE JAVIO, PITAO...APSOLUTNO NIŠTA! DA LI SU TI SE JAVILI PUTEM MAILA ILI?


Hej ja sam postavila ovo pitanje jer je pčelica napisala da je požuruju sa slanjem nalaza pa sam je pitala da nije riječ o pomijeranju i ubrzavanju sadašnjeg dogovorenog termina.
A nisam ja dobila nikavu obaijest a svakako ću ih u ponedjeljak zvati da malo ispipam situaciju pa ti javim ako bude kavih izmjena. Inače ja sam prije 5 dana poslala sve dodatne nalaze koje su mi tražili i sada samo laganini čekam protokol za koji se nadam da će stići u 11 mjesecu.

----------


## Miki76

> Miki76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Najbolje zovi sestru na mob: 00386 31 577 101 između 14h00-14h30.
> Tako sam je ja uspjela dobiti nakon par dana bezuspješnih kontaktiranja na razne fiksne telefonske brojeve.
> 
> 
> Hvala za info probat ću sutra nadam se da ne smeta ako je subota ili da zovem u pon?


Mislim da se zove od ponedjeljka do petka, ali probaj sutra za svaki slučaj, nemaš što izgubit.

----------


## nini

Mi odlučili po svog   :Saint:   otići u Prag!Dobili termin za konzultacije 17.09 :D .SL je aktualna ali me zanima da li koja rodica ide isto put Praga?
Svima   :Kiss:

----------


## pčelica2009

Gizmos-meni su ponovno poslali obavijest.Već su mi jednom poslali u 4.mjesecu i sada opet s tim da su nadopunili sa naznakom o embriotransferu-ono ako je manje od 4,onda vraćaju 2.dan a ako je više onda do blastica.

----------


## luna1

pčelica hvala.... jel ide koja u vili uskoro? Mene isto zanima ako si prvi puta išla po starom zakonu, kako dalje? Tek u 10 mj. imam konzultacije ...

----------


## mare41

> pčelica hvala.... jel ide koja u vili uskoro? Mene isto zanima ako si prvi puta išla po starom zakonu, kako dalje? Tek u 10 mj. imam konzultacije ...


Ja idem u Vili u pon na UZV pa ću probati ispitati kako je kod njih...

----------


## luna1

MARE41, zlatna si. daleko mi je 10 mjesec neznam kaj će bit s tim zamrzavanjem, sve me to muči, ramišljam o Mariboru ako tu se ništa ne riješi.....  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Nini, ja isto planiram u Prag krajem godine.Ides u Pronatal?Kako si zakazala konzultacije?Napisi malo o dojmovima i kako to ide kod njih kad se vratis.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> MARE41, zlatna si. daleko mi je 10 mjesec neznam kaj će bit s tim zamrzavanjem, sve me to muči, ramišljam o Mariboru ako tu se ništa ne riješi.....


I ja sam razmišljala o Viliju više kako bih ispitala imunologiju a onda ne znam možda se odlučim i na neki poluprirodnjak, a znaš da za Maribor treba čekati godinu dana tako da ne škodi i da se tamo prijavite a ako se stanje kod nas promjeni ili ako ostaneš trudna samo otkažeš termin

----------


## marta26

I ja sam razmišljala o Viliju više kako bih ispitala imunologiju a onda ne znam možda se odlučim i na neki poluprirodnjak, a znaš da za Maribor treba čekati godinu dana tako da ne škodi i da se tamo prijavite a ako se stanje kod nas promjeni ili *ako ostaneš trudna* samo otkažeš termin[/quote]
daj Boze da se ovo svima dogodi i prije promjene i prije maribora, ili makar 50 posto nama  :Heart:

----------


## luna1

hvala cure, znači mogu telefonski nazvati i naručim se na konzultacije i to se čeka godinu dana, ako sam vas dobro skužila, moram još naći broj, dali kod nekog konkretnog doktora ili..... ili se na postupak čeka godinu dana.... a konzultacije su ranije... pomozite mi da mi bude jasnije

----------


## ina33

> hvala cure, znači mogu telefonski nazvati i naručim se na konzultacije i to se čeka godinu dana, ako sam vas dobro skužila, moram još naći broj, dali kod nekog konkretnog doktora ili..... ili se na postupak čeka godinu dana.... a konzultacije su ranije... pomozite mi da mi bude jasnije


Ovako - možeš telefonski nazvati i naručiti se za konzultacije, to se, zasad, čeka 4 mjeseca, ali nemoj puno dvojiti da ili ne, jer ta lista raste kako postaje izvjesno da u Hrvatskoj nema ništa od izmjene rigoroznog zakona jer sad pritišću pacijenti iz cijele Hrvatske i dobrog dijela BIH koji su svoje probleme rješavali u jedno 7 državnih i 3-4 privatne klinike u RH. Postupak se čeka 12-13 mjeseci od kada zaključe da imaš odrađenu dijagnostiku - neki, kojima su drugi doktori rekli da su jednoznačno za IVF (npr. dijagnoza začepljenih jajovoda) i koji su iz daljih destinacija (Srbija, Makedonija), samo pošalju papire preporučeno i onda dobiju termin 12-13 mjeseci od kad Maribor primi papire.

----------


## Ameli

nini i ja se spremam u prag već sam bila kontaktirala s njima ali nikako da dobijem povratni mail s terminom pa sam se čula s gđom.danicom i rekla da vjerojatno mail nije stigao do njih. ja ponovo poslala mail jer mi je rekla da će mi u ponedeljak sigurno odgovorit.

----------


## nini

> Nini, ja isto planiram u Prag krajem godine.Ides u Pronatal?Kako si zakazala konzultacije?Napisi malo o dojmovima i kako to ide kod njih kad se vratis.


Da idem u Pronatal.Kontaktirali smo ih sredinom 8mj.(telefonski gsp. Danicom).Ukratko rekli naše dijagnoze i šta smo sve od posupaka radili.Za dva tjedna nam se javila i zakazali termin za konzultacije.Kaže da je praksa bolnice prije postupka otići na dvije konzultacije(ne može se riješiti poštom ili mailom).Nije nam Prag onako usput ali...Kod njih se na postupak čeka nekih 2-3mj.Kad se vratim javim detalje.
Ameli, javi šta ste dogovorile.

----------


## GIZMOS

Hvala Rozalija, ja sam se izgleda zabunila i poslala pitanje tebi, ali svakako se javi s info kad ih nazoveš.
Sada imam još jednu molbu za vas cure koje ste bile već u postupku, ako mi netko od vas može poslati "dugi protokol" koji su vam poslali mailom prije postupka. Pretpostavljam da svima šalju jednake pa ako nekome nije to problem da mi pošalje. Htjela bi se pripremiti jer vjerujem da će biti dosta pitanja i nakon protokola jer nisam još bila u postupku, a zanima me jako da li je dovoljno razumljiv za nekoga tko trenutno ne razumije ništa...Hvala vam!!!

----------


## rozalija

Imam ja protokol koji mi je poslala jedna cura ali je u PDF formatu pa ga ne mogu spremiti na pp. (ne mogu ga kopirati) Spremi ti meni na pp tvoju adresu mail pa ću ti ga poslati.

----------


## GIZMOS

RPZALIJA POSLALA SAM TI PP, ALI NE ZNAM DA LI SAM POSLALA KAKO TREBA JER NE VIDIM NIŠTA U SENTBOXU.JAVI MI!

----------


## Jelena

> Pretpostavljam da svima šalju jednake pa ako nekome nije to problem da mi pošalje....a zanima me jako da li je dovoljno razumljiv za nekoga tko trenutno ne razumije ništa.


Draga GIZMOS,
nemaju svi isti protokol, ni u stimuliranom postupku, ni kod FET-a. Što se tiče (ne)jasnoća, sestra Jasna će ti sve dodatno rajasniti. Nemoj se ustručavati pitati. Je li jasno ili ne, je meni teško ocijeniti budući da mi je Mb bio treći postupak. Meni se uvijek čini dobra metoda kad mi netko nešto objasni odmah ponoviti što mi je rekao da vidim jesam li dobro razumjela.

Cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mariborski

----------


## GIZMOS

Tako bi trebalo biti, ali neki dan se vodila rasprava na forumu kako uglavnom daju isti protokol pogotovo kad nemaš puno iskustva iza sebe, pa sam mislila čisto da vidim kako to izgleda...zapravo me najviše buni to što ti unaprijed kažu kad je punkcija a nije mi jasno kako to mogu znati prije ultrazvuka i takve stvari...toliko muke oko skupljanja novaca i svega, da jednostavno ne bi htjela nešto zeznuti zbog vlastita neznanja. Svatko tko je bio barem jednom u stimuliranom ima otprilike ideju kako će to ići a meni je sve jedan veliki upitnik!

----------


## fritulica1

Gizmos, svatko dobije isti protokol (kolicinu lijekova ti odredi dr. na 1. UZV.). Ali ti si tu da im ukazes na svoja eventualna odstupanja od standarda, pa ce se oni mozda prilagoditi tebi ako zakljuce da je potrebno... Da, kontracepcija se uzima i zato da se ustimaju ciklusi grupe zena, pa se ide grupno na punkcije, transfere, UZV-e...vidit ces i sama.

Zelim ti uspjeh! (obzirom na tvoje (mlade) godine, vjerujem da ne moze biti drugacije nego bingo)
 :Love:

----------


## GIZMOS

Hvala ti fritulica, ali ovih dana sam dosta potištena i obeshrabrena pa bi htjela požurit vrijeme, ali ne ide. Drugi tjedan idem na posljednju inseminaciju pa čemo vidjet što i kako dalje!

----------


## Jelena

GIZMOS, ja ću opet ponoviti da ne dobivaju svi isti protokol. Bila sam u Mb u svibnju ove godine. Vjerujem međutim da većina dobije isti i da s obzirom da ti u potpisu piše da kod tebe nema problema i da si mlada, onda će ti vjerojatno dati najčešći. Ako bude razloga za drugačiji protokol, dogovorit će se dr.-i međusobno i dati ti neki za koji misle da ti odgovara.
Mene su pustili bez kontracepcijskih, odnosno nisu mi rihtali termin kako im paše, već kako priroda kaže tako da sam upala u jednu malu grupicu od 4 cure (ostalo je bilo standardno 20 d.c. decap., 2 d.c. gonal). Vidjela sam da za one koje rihtaju da je veća gužva na punkciji i transferu. Ono što me je iznenadilo je da sam ja u svojoj grupi bila uvjerljivo najstarija (35), dok mi se kod "narihtanih" činilo da su starije cure. Možda je sve kriva procjena i neka me slobodno isprave cure koje su bile u takvoj ekipi. 

slažem se s fritulicom da nema nikakvog razloga kod tebe za potištenost. vi ste pravi materijal za dobru bebicu   :Wink:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## fritulica1

> Vidjela sam da za one koje rihtaju da je veća gužva na punkciji i transferu. Ono što me je iznenadilo je da sam ja u svojoj grupi bila uvjerljivo najstarija (35), dok mi se kod "narihtanih" činilo da su starije cure.


Da, ja bila u ekipi "narihtanih", tamo sam bila jedna od mladih, sa svoje 32 godine. Dominirala je ekipa od oko 35 - 40.

----------


## ina33

Meni se pak ovako čini - ako se upadne s većinom samoplačniki (ne-Slovenke) onda su to starije, ako se upadne sa Slovenkama odna su to mlađe cure.

----------


## Vali

*Jelena*, ti si znači, ako sam dobro shvatila, sa Slovenkama bila?

Dakle, "nenarihtane" su samo slovenke, a "narihtane" smo mi ne-Slovenke? I pokoja iznimka?

----------


## Vali

> Dakle, "nenarihtane" su samo slovenke, a "narihtane" smo mi ne-Slovenke? I pokoja iznimka?


Lapsus naravno, Slovenke velikim slovom, da se netko ne uvrijedi.   :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

Meni je to prava koma sa riktanjem ciklusa, neznam šta da kažem na sve to, ali samo da u MB bude bebač, nadam mu se od srca.
I vama cure svim   :Heart:   to želim.

----------


## ina33

Rihtanje ciklusa je standard svih pacijentima preopterećenih klinika, a Maribor ih rihta dugo i dugo je uspješan. I meni je prvi put bilo koma popit antibeb, ali mi se na tijelu pokazalo lakši protokol s antibebi (nakon neuspješnog IVF-a odmah ovulirala), nego kratki protokol bez rihtanja - neovuliravanje i po 6 mjeseci.

----------


## Maxime

Meni nariktavanje ciklusa uopce nije bio problem, znala sam da je MB najbolja opcija da dodjemo do trudnoce i dogovorila sam se sama sa sobom da cu napraviti sto god traze od mene (u granicama normalne   :Grin:  ) jer smo puni povjerenja izabrali tim od Prof. Vlaisavljevica.

----------


## Jelena

Na punkciji je bila jedna cura iz Bosne i 3 Slovenke, a na transferu samo Slovenke i ja, budući da smi mi imale više stanica pa smo imale 5. dan ET.

----------


## martina123

> Hvala ti fritulica, ali ovih dana sam dosta potištena i obeshrabrena pa bi htjela požurit vrijeme, ali ne ide.


Joj, i ja bi htjela pozuriti vrijeme, i nikako nedje....   :Grin:

----------


## luna1

cure sad sam zvala dr. Reša, sestra me je prespojila, naručena sam na konzultacije 24.09.2009. u 11 sati, i rekao mi je da će pogledati nalaze i da  ćemo možda biti ak treba drugi mjesec u postupku, kak onda netko čeka 12-13 mjeseci, ne kužim

----------


## ina33

> cure sad sam zvala dr. Reša, sestra me je prespojila, naručena sam na konzultacije 24.09.2009. u 11 sati, i rekao mi je da će pogledati nalaze i da  ćemo možda biti ak treba drugi mjesec u postupku, kak onda netko čeka 12-13 mjeseci, ne kužim


Problem je što ne postoje odvojeni topici za Maribor, Reša itd. pa se koji put ne razumije tko o čemu - u Mariboru se čeka, kod Reša ne.

----------


## luna1

Ja pojma nemam kako doći do njega ? Ja sam sve krivo razumila ja sam mislila da je Reš u bolnici u Mariboru da je sve to isto

----------


## ina33

> Ja pojma nemam kako doći do njega ? Ja sam sve krivo razumila ja sam mislila da je Reš u bolnici u Mariboru da je sve to isto


Ne. Otiđi na prvu stranicu ovog topica, imaš post Maribor i kako se tamo naručiti - tamo se konzultacije sada čekaju oko 4 mjeseca, postupak oko 12-13 mjeseci nakon što zaključe da si kandidat za IVF tj. da je dijagnostika odrađena. Reš je privatnik, radi u Postojni i u Ljubljani, Maribor je državna bolnica koji ima dio za "samoplačnike", u što spadamo mi koji nismo iz Slovenije.

----------


## ina33

U stvari, barem mislim da je privatnik, to točno ne znam, ali znači radi se o dva skroz drugačija mjesta - jedno je Postojna/Ljubljana (Reš), a drugo je Maribor (Vlaisavljević i njegov tim).

----------


## fritulica1

> Problem je što ne postoje odvojeni topici za Maribor, Reša itd. pa se koji put ne razumije tko o čemu - u Mariboru se čeka, kod Reša ne.


Svaka cast nasim moderatoricama ali mislim da su u ovom slucaju napravile veliku gresku. Da ne bismo reklamirali? Pa kao da ne reklamiramo sada i to uglavnom samo Maribor, a manjina koja je zainteresirana za druge klinike na ovom topicu je izgubljena. 
Osim toga upravo nas Zakon sada sam po sebi reklamira privatne klinike van HR.
Zar nije svrha ovog foruma pomoc i olaksavanje snalazenja na MPO putu? Sada smo fokusirani uglavnom na privatne klinike, tj. prakticki drugog izbora ni nemamo.  I sto nalazimo na forumu? Kaos, sve privatne klinike u jednoj temi na kojoj se jedino "Mariborcanke" uspijevaju snalaziti.  

Ako ovaj PDF i dalje ima primarni cilj: pomaganje forumasima, onda definitivno treba razdvojiti privatne klinike (u posebne topike).

----------


## luna1

hvala sad mi je jasnije......u Mariboru gdje se svi naručujete da li je tamo jetinije nego kod Reša

----------


## ina33

> hvala sad mi je jasnije......u Mariboru gdje se svi naručujete da li je tamo jetinije nego kod Reša


Ne, skuplje je.

----------


## luna1

hvala......

----------


## Vali

Potpisujem *fritulicu*. Ovaj topic na niš ne liči.  :/

----------


## pčelica2009

I ja se slažem s tim. :/

----------


## Mali Mimi

I ja se slažem oko razdvajanja privatnika trebalo mi je ispočetka dosta dugo dok sve pohvatam, mislim da bi bilo najbolje tako

----------


## Ameli

u potpunosti se slažem s fritulicom i molim moderatorice da nam razdvoje privatne klinike jer se nikako ne snalazimo u ovom čušpajzu.

----------


## ina33

Evo i moje male kapi - i ja mislim da je došlo vrijeme da se to pravilo revidira, s obzirom da je MPO situacija u Hrvatskoj bitno promijenjena u odnosu na prošlih 10-tak godina i da će se bitan broj korisnika prešaltati na liječenje vani po "privatnim" klinikama, ako ih možemo tako nazvati - Maribor, Reš, Prag itd - "privatnim" u navodnike jer ne znam točno koja je od njih privatna po vlasništvu, ali iz naše perspektive platiša sve su, u stvari.

----------


## loks

bog svim forumašicama  :D !
evo ja nisam prečesto prisutna pa nije da baš uspijem pratim sve teme, koje su zaista prepune informacija...svaka čast cure... Htjela sam podijeliti sa vama iskustvo odlaska u Ljubljanu. Znači bili smo na konzultacijama kod dr.Reš prije nekih desetak dana. za konzultacije smo čekali mjesec dana iz razloga što je doktor bio na godišnjem, a da ne bilo bi puno prije, najduže 15-tak dana. Prvi dojam - super! došli i čekali možda pola sata, što nam je obzirom na čekanja u našim bolnicama djelovalo kao 5 min. preporuka je da na konzultacijama imate kopirane sve prijašnje nalaze. doktor pogleda nalaze, napravi ultrazvuk i muškarcu i ženi, te pogleda kvalitetu sjemena, što mi je bilo super jer stavi pod mikroskop i direktno se vidi pokretljivost, gustoća i sve ostalo na ekranu, te paralelno doktor objašnjava - super! otvoren je za sva pitanja, ne djeluje tako grubo kako sam imala priliku čitati i u biti super je. ne smješka se nepotrebno, ne daje lažnu nadu i slične stvari, već kaže kako stoje stvari i što treba dalje. ja osobno to volim, nek on odradi svoj dio posla kako treba i bit će mi najbolji doktor na svijetu, zar ne? i ono što je najbitnije u postupak krećemo kad god odlučimo, pa možemo već i slijedeći mjesec - mrakkkk...jer stvarno nisam u stanju sad čekati godinu ako ne i više. vidjet ćemo kako će proći taj prvi postupak...sigurna sam da će biti uspješan, a obavezno javim svima
pozzzz svima!!!

----------


## luna1

loks imaš pp

----------


## pino

Ja sam bila pocela pisati na jednoj stranici o stranim klinikama, ovdje
http://groups.google.com/group/gradj...ne-mpo-klinike
Ali to treba dobro doraditi, i nadam se da sad svi mogu do stranice (pliz javite mi ako vam se ne otvara stranica)

----------


## kate32

Meni se ne otvara, piše da stranica ne postoji  :Sad:

----------


## tajan

I meni se ne otvara, ne postoji

----------


## pčelica2009

ni meni

----------


## Strike

ni meni se ne otvara

----------


## loks

kate 32, gdje si bila prva dva puta, obzirom da si sad za 10.mj. napisala da si kod dr. Reša...možda se i sretnemo   :Wink:

----------


## kate32

loks, imaš pp

----------


## bublica3

loks SRETNO!

 :D

----------


## pino

Evo mislim da sam sad popravila, jel je sad dostupna stranica?
http://groups.google.com/group/gradj...ne-mpo-klinike

----------


## Jelena

> Evo mislim da sam sad popravila, jel je sad dostupna stranica?
> http://groups.google.com/group/gradj...ne-mpo-klinike


radi!
 :Love:

----------


## martina123

Radi, radi!   :Love:

----------


## loks

> loks SRETNO!
> 
>  :D


hvala puno i također

----------


## nirvana

Evo mi jučer obavili konzultacije kod dr. Reša. Moram priznati da sam se ugodno iznenadila. Baš smo lijepo popričali, dogovorili terapiju i to s puregonom pen za koji nikad čula pa ako netko ima saznanja gdje ga mogu kupiti bila bi zahvalna. Konzultacije su koštale 50 eura. I jedna velika zahvala lezanki na postovima jer su nam puno pomogli da se snađemo.

----------


## tuzna

cure,evo pitam i  ovdje,smijem li ovdje,ovako javno,staviti cjenik iz praga,najnoviji,od prije neki dan?
 :Kiss:

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja vjerujem da možeš staviti cjenik, i drugi su stavljali cjenike od maribora...
Cure sa kojeg vam se maila javljaju kad Vam pošalju protokol, odnosno kad kontaktirate MB?
U brpšuri koju sam dobila na konzultacijama stoji jedna mail adresa, a sestra mi je zapisala druge dvije i sad imam 3 adrese i neznam na koju da ima pošaljem neke upite i nalaze:

1.*ivf.mb@sb-mb.si*
2.*ivf.amb@ukc-mb.si*
3.*ivf.amb.maribor@gmail.com*

Ako koja zna, molum vas javite  jer ovo je zbunjujuće, ili možda prate sve mailove.

----------


## tuzna

ok,evo ga:

CJENIK IZ PRONATALA-PRAG(u eurima) 


DONACIJA JAJNE STANICE 3800 
(Uključuje eventualni ICSI i kryoprezervaciju preostalih 
embrija. Donatorka se bira prema zahtjevima primatelja. 
Ultrazvuk, praćenje nivoa hormona i medikamenti nisu uključeni) 

STANDARDNI IVF CIKLUS 1100 
(medikamenti i kryoprezervacija preostalih embrija nisu 
uključeni,monitoring (ultrazvuk i nivo hormona) nije uključen) 

KOMPLETNI IVF CIKLUS 1800 
(kompletni monitoring uključen, medikamenti nisu uključeni) 

TRANSFER DONIRANIH EMBRIJA 1450 

KRYOPREZERVACIJA 220 
(sperme, embrija i jajnih stanica) 

TRANSFER ZAMRZNUTIH EMBRIJA 450 
(koristeći Transfercatether-Echotip) 

MESA/TESE 700 
(anestezija uključena) 

HISTEROSKOPIJA (bez anestezije) 200 

HISTEROSKOPIJA (s anestezijom) 300 

ICSI 300 
(do 10 oocyta, svaka dodatna + 20 E) 

ASISTIRANI HATCHING 250 

INSEMINACIJA 200 

FISH (spermiji) 800 

DONACIJA SPERME 200 

REDUKCIJA 320 

MEDIKAMENTI PREMA INDIKACIJI 800 - 1500 

TRANSFER BLASTOCISTA (PRODUŽENA KULTIVACIJA) 300 
(Korištenje Transfercatether-Eshotipa uključeno, 
IVF ciklus nije uključen) 

Nadam se da ce bit od pomoci....  :Kiss:

----------


## nini

*tuzna* ja bi molila sve nove informacije vezane uz Prag.Ako ne može tu(mada ne vidim razlog)može na p.p.Hvala

----------


## wewa

> Ja vjerujem da možeš staviti cjenik, i drugi su stavljali cjenike od maribora...
> Cure sa kojeg vam se maila javljaju kad Vam pošalju protokol, odnosno kad kontaktirate MB?
> U brpšuri koju sam dobila na konzultacijama stoji jedna mail adresa, a sestra mi je zapisala druge dvije i sad imam 3 adrese i neznam na koju da ima pošaljem neke upite i nalaze:
> 
> 1.*ivf.mb@sb-mb.si*
> 2.*ivf.amb@ukc-mb.si*
> 3.*ivf.amb.maribor@gmail.com*
> 
> Ako koja zna, molum vas javite  jer ovo je zbunjujuće, ili možda prate sve mailove.


najcesce je ovaj br 2  :Wink: 
ali posalji u kopiji na ostala dva, od viska glava ne boli  :Wink:

----------


## rijecanka77

> Evo mi jučer obavili konzultacije kod dr. Reša. Moram priznati da sam se ugodno iznenadila. Baš smo lijepo popričali, dogovorili terapiju i to s puregonom pen za koji nikad čula pa ako netko ima saznanja gdje ga mogu kupiti bila bi zahvalna. Konzultacije su koštale 50 eura. I jedna velika zahvala lezanki na postovima jer su nam puno pomogli da se snađemo.


Puregon Pen od 900 IU sam kupila u Italiji, dodje oko 490€.  Samo moraš paziti da kupiš i Pen s kojim ćeš si davati injekcije, on sam ti košta 40€ (ja sam mislila da je to sve u paketu).  Ne znam za Sloveniju, vjerojatno i tamo možeš kupiti kad ti je on to propisao, raspitaj se.  Imaš za kupiti i u Austriji sigurno, ali ti ne znam cijenu.  Možeš naručiti i u ljekarni Frebel na Dolcu, ali su me oni tražili oko 650€ za istu količinu.

----------


## missixty

Oprostite što ovako upadam. Već 3 i po godine pokušavamo imati bebu, i sada smo trebali na naš prvi ivf postupak, ali kada sam ušla u ordinaciju da mi dr. propiše lijekove, rečeno mi je da se više ništa ne može do daljnjega. To mi je bio takav užasni šok jer sam se mjesecima psihički pripremala na to, i nadala...
Uglavnom, sada smo odlučili pokušati kod dr. Reša u Ljubljani jer  tamo nema čekanja. Ali imala bih jedno pitanje za one koje su kod njega prošle postupke. Zar stvarno ne daju nikakvu anesteziju prilikom punkcije? Niti kad imaš preko desetak folikula? Ja moram u stimulirani jer uopće nemam prirodnu ovulaciju, a samo Klomifenom ne dobijem niti jedan folikul. Znam da se to sve preživi, ali već danima mi je knedla u grlu zbog toga. Hvala najljepša na informacijama.

----------


## mia

> ok,evo ga:
> 
> CJENIK IZ PRONATALA-PRAG(u eurima) 
> 
> 
> DONACIJA JAJNE STANICE 3800 
> (Uključuje eventualni ICSI i kryoprezervaciju preostalih 
> embrija. Donatorka se bira prema zahtjevima primatelja. 
> Ultrazvuk, praćenje nivoa hormona i medikamenti nisu uključeni)


Od kud informacija da se donatorka bira prema zahtjevima primatelja?!
Koliko sam upucena donatorka se bira prema izgledu primateljice donacije (boja kose, ociju, visina, tezina, krvna grupa), a ne prema njezinim zahtjevima.

----------


## mia

> Oprostite što ovako upadam. Već 3 i po godine pokušavamo imati bebu, i sada smo trebali na naš prvi ivf postupak, ali kada sam ušla u ordinaciju da mi dr. propiše lijekove, rečeno mi je da se više ništa ne može do daljnjega. To mi je bio takav užasni šok jer sam se mjesecima psihički pripremala na to, i nadala...


Zanima me koje su ti lijekove odbili. Mozes napisati?

----------


## tajan

Kod Reša možeš dobiti anesteziju, ako baš inzistiraš, ali oni to baš ne prakticiraju, istina. Ja sam imala 4 ICSI, obično oko 6 js i meni nije problem punkcija. MIslim da se sve možeš dogovoriti s doktorom, uostalom ti to sve plaćaš, pa zašto bi onda to bio problem?

----------


## Strike

1.*ivf.mb@sb-mb.si*
2.*ivf.amb@ukc-mb.si*
3.*ivf.amb.maribor@gmail.com*


Meni su se prošli tjedan javili sa ove 3. e-mail adrese

----------


## missixty

> Zanima me koje su ti lijekove odbili. Mozes napisati?


Oprosti, možda sam se pogrešno izrazila, ništa mi nisu dali jer su mi objasnili da su sve klinike izgubile licencu za potpomognutu, pa se čekaju detaljni pravilnici i upute kako bi ponovno dobili licencu. A to se jednostavno ne zna kada bi se trebalo dogoditi... Sada mi nisu mogli ništa propisati, niti Klomifen.

Klinika je privatna, pa je to možda razlog više.

----------


## missixty

> Kod Reša možeš dobiti anesteziju, ako baš inzistiraš, ali oni to baš ne prakticiraju, istina. Ja sam imala 4 ICSI, obično oko 6 js i meni nije problem punkcija. MIslim da se sve možeš dogovoriti s doktorom, uostalom ti to sve plaćaš, pa zašto bi onda to bio problem?


Puno ti hvala na informaciji. Mislila sam da se uopće ne može jer možda treba anesteziolog..ili tako nešto. Naslušala sam se raznih priča i osobnih iskustava, pa me upravo zbog toga uhvatio strah. Jeda prijateljica se onesvijestila, druga mi je opisivala stravične bolove...uh. Ali evo jako mi je drago da od nekoga čujem da to sve i nije toliko neizdrživo. Mislim da imam nekakav prag tolerancije što se boli tiče, ali više sam uplašena. Hvala ti  :Love:

----------


## tajan

missixty imaš pp!

----------


## nirvana

riječanka77 imaš pp

----------


## mia

> mia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Zanima me koje su ti lijekove odbili. Mozes napisati?
> 
> 
> Oprosti, možda sam se pogrešno izrazila, ništa mi nisu dali jer su mi objasnili da su sve klinike izgubile licencu za potpomognutu, pa se čekaju detaljni pravilnici i upute kako bi ponovno dobili licencu. A to se jednostavno ne zna kada bi se trebalo dogoditi... Sada mi nisu mogli ništa propisati, niti Klomifen.
> 
> Klinika je privatna, pa je to možda razlog više.


Ja sam se stvarno zapetljala i nis ne kuzim   :Grin:  
Trazila si od neke privatne poliklinike u RH da ti napise recept ili si trazila od soc. ginica (RH) da ti napise recept?

----------


## missixty

> missixty prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mia prvotno napisa
> ...


Hi hi   :Embarassed:  
Pokušati ću ispočetka objasniti. Od neplodnosti se liječim u jednoj privatnoj poliklinici već 2 godine. Sada sam konačno došla do ivf postupka, ali ga zbog zakona sada ne mogu napraviti u Hrvatskoj, jer ministarstvo još nije dobilo pravilnike i moj liječnik ne smije riskirati nekakvu eventualnu kaznu ako postupi mimo propisa. I zato se postupci trenutno ne obavljaju. To nema veze sa lijekovima. Jednostavno ne mogu u postupak.
A što se lijekova tiče, od početka sam ih kupovala privatno. Bila sam se davno obratila mojoj soc.ginekologici, ali mi je rekla da obzirom da idem u privatnu kliniku, ne mogu preko nje dobiti besplatne lijekove. 
Nadam se da sam ti uspjela pojasniti barem malo.
Znači trenutno niti privatno ne mogu dobiti privatne recepte za lijekove kao što su Klomifen, Gonal i sl. jer su svi postupci potpomognute oplodnje u mojoj klinici obustavljeni zbog zakona. 

A jesam komplicirana...heh  :Embarassed:

----------


## kate32

A što se lijekova tiče, od početka sam ih kupovala privatno. Bila sam se davno obratila mojoj soc.ginekologici, ali mi je rekla da obzirom da idem u privatnu kliniku, ne mogu preko nje dobiti besplatne lijekove. 
Nadam se da sam ti uspjela pojasniti barem malo.
Znači trenutno niti privatno ne mogu dobiti privatne recepte za lijekove kao što su Klomifen, Gonal i sl. jer su svi postupci potpomognute oplodnje u mojoj klinici obustavljeni zbog zakona. 

Ja sam bila privatno na postupku, naravno prije ovog zakona  :Evil or Very Mad:  , i dobila sam ljekove od svog soc. ginekologa, sada neznam više dali se može uopće dobiti ako su postupci obustavljeni  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kate32

Htjela sam citirati dio teksta od missixty ali mi nije uspjelo   :Laughing:

----------


## missixty

> Ja sam bila privatno na postupku, naravno prije ovog zakona  , i dobila sam ljekove od svog soc. ginekologa, sada neznam više dali se može uopće dobiti ako su postupci obustavljeni


Vjerojatno to ovisi o ginekologu i njegovoj milosti prema nama. Ja znam da su ti lijekovi jako skupi i da to ide na njihov trošak (za sad) ali ako ja već 12 godina plaćam obavezno zdr.osiguranje cca 1000-2000 kn mjesečno, onda očekujem kada mi nešto konačno zatreba od tog osiguranja da to i dobijem. To bi barem bilo logično.  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Što se tiče obustavljenih postupaka, tu mi više ništa nije jasno, jer neke se cure i dalje naručuju za preglede u nekim klinikama (u Petrovoj, VV...) Nisam sigurna. I ne znam kako oni to provode ako ne postoje potrebni pravilnici. Zbunjena sam totalno, pogotovo govor dr.Šimunića da oni neometano povode postupke. Ne znam :?  :?  :?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## frka

na VV se samo narucuje za dogovor ili bolje receno razgovor - dr-a jos nema... al vidim da se u Ri i petrovoj narucuje za postupke...

----------


## MILA15

> Drage forumašice, otvaram vam novu temu o potpomognutoj u privatnim klinikama u koju smo prema trenutnoj odluci uvrstili i Prag.
> Prethodnu sam zaključala, a vi, ako na prethodnoj istoimenoj temi imate nešto značajno i vrijedno što se ne treba obrisati sažmite i pošaljite nekoj od nas tri moderatorice na pp pa ćemo uvrstiti u ovaj prvi post.
> 
> I molim vas da kad pišete vodite računa o pravilima koja su istaknuta
>  ovdje.
> 
> Molim da ne chatate, vjerujem da ste sve dovoljno razumne, zrele i obzirne prema svim korisnicima podforuma koji na ovoj temi traže prije svega korisne podatke.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## GIZMOS

Ja sam svježa sa inseminacije koje se i dalje rade u rijeci i to po starom zasad, što se tiče ostalih postupaka ne znam dal ih rade ali primjetila sam da nije prevelika gužva u čekaoni pa mi je to čudno. Što se tiče recpata i oplenito pretraga ko dsoc.ginića meni moja zasad daje što mi treba za rijeku, ali me jasno upozorila da mi neće moći davat uputnice za hormone, briseve i potrebne ljekove kad udem išla u maribor i napomenula je da imamo pravo 1 godišnje kontrolirat hormone (ne znam od kud joj to) pa mi je prebacila da je meni več 2x dala uputnicu! Za briseve sam je bila molila mesecima i na kraju je popustila (uvjeravala me a bi se i klamidija i mycoplasme i ureaolasme i sve ostalo vidjelo u papa testu-barem neke naznake da ih ima), ali naravno da me nije uvjerila, jer je usput dodala da su to skupe pretrage i da ih ne može tek tako davat.

----------


## frka

> Ja sam svježa sa inseminacije koje se i dalje rade u rijeci i to po starom zasad, što se tiče ostalih postupaka ne znam dal ih rade ali primjetila sam da nije prevelika gužva u čekaoni pa mi je to čudno. Što se tiče recpata i oplenito pretraga ko dsoc.ginića meni moja zasad daje što mi treba za rijeku, ali me jasno upozorila da mi neće moći davat uputnice za hormone, briseve i potrebne ljekove kad udem išla u maribor i napomenula je da imamo pravo 1 godišnje kontrolirat hormone (ne znam od kud joj to) pa mi je prebacila da je meni več 2x dala uputnicu! Za briseve sam je bila molila mesecima i na kraju je popustila (uvjeravala me a bi se i klamidija i mycoplasme i ureaolasme i sve ostalo vidjelo u papa testu-barem neke naznake da ih ima), ali naravno da me nije uvjerila, jer je usput dodala da su to skupe pretrage i da ih ne može tek tako davat.


joj sto poludim kad procitam ovakve stvari!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
molit za briseve????? svi imamo pravo na njih!!! ja mislim da bi mi moj ginic napisao i uputnicu za vadjene hormona na Marsu kad bi mi to pomoglo u bilo kojem smislu! bas me naljuti kakvih dr.-a ima!!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## jelenkić

GIZMOS i ja sam prošla kroz to sa svojim ginekologom. Nije mi htio dati uputnicu niti za hormone, bez obzira što sam ih pred godinu dana vadila, ni za briseve, niti mi je htio napraviti papa test. Rekao mi je da ako idem privatno van Hrvatske na liječenje neka si privatno napravim pretrage koje mi trebaju. I napravila sam ih, platila sve skupa 2100 kuna, a godišnje plaćam zdravstveno osiguranje cca 15500 kn, a nemam pravo ni na jednu jedinu uputnicu.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tuzna

> tuzna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ok,evo ga:
> 
> CJENIK IZ PRONATALA-PRAG(u eurima) 
> 
> 
> DONACIJA JAJNE STANICE 3800 
> ...


ja sam samo isla copy/paste cjenika koji mi je na pp poslala cura koja se tek vratila iz Praga. mislim da je ona prepisivala sa nekog cjenika koji je dobila tamo...

----------


## GIZMOS

Znam da su i oni ogrničeni sa uptnicama i imaju određeni broj koji smiju izdati mjesečno,Moja bivša doktorica opče prakse 8predivna žena) izdavala ih je više od dovoljeno i na kraju je bila kažnjena od HZZO-a, mislim da su joj skidala 15 % plače pa je poludila i rekla da će ih davati još više, jer da kad su je kontroliali nisu gledali postotak teško bolesnih ljudi koje jednostavno ne možeš odbiti, ali šta ćeš...takvi su nažalost zakoni. Takvo je naše zdravstvo. I ja plačam zdravstveno i dopunsko, ali koj put procjenim da li mi se isplati čekanje po dva mjeseca i nakraju najčešće odem privatno, platim i skupljam račune za poreznu prijavu. to mi izgleda kao najlakši put jer smo u situaciji da molimo za ono na što imamo pravo.

----------


## Strike

Ja sam danas dobila protokol iz Mb,uh,treba ga dobro proučit. Cure,gdje se vidi koji lijek uzimamo (Gonal ili Menopur)? U onom stupcu piše samo Gonal f,i u koliko sati se daju injekcije?

----------


## Strike

> Ja sam danas dobila protokol iz Mb,uh,treba ga dobro proučit. Cure,gdje se vidi koji lijek uzimamo (Gonal ili Menopur)? U onom stupcu piše samo Gonal f,i u koliko sati se daju injekcije?


Da,i dobila za kontracepcije STEDIRIL, a on se već dosta dugo ne proizvodi. Da zovem sestru ili?

----------


## aleksandraj

I mene je to bunilo jer mi je moj doktor preporucio druge kontacepcijske medjutim dr.V je inzistirao na Mycroginonu pa sam ga uspjela nabaviti u BIH. Sto se tice injekcija rekli su mi mailom da uzmem Decaptyl 28 kom i Gonal 30 kom. Sada sam im poslala nekoliko poruka ali ne odgovaraju ???
Nisam sigurna kako se prenose injekcije preko granice... da li se to prijavljuje. Ujedno me zanima postoji li neki jos smjestaj u MB a da nije jako skup (osim Unihostela)..hvala na inf

----------


## Strike

> I mene je to bunilo jer mi je moj doktor preporucio druge kontacepcijske medjutim dr.V je inzistirao na Mycroginonu pa sam ga uspjela nabaviti u BIH. Sto se tice injekcija rekli su mi mailom da uzmem Decaptyl 28 kom i Gonal 30 kom. Sada sam im poslala nekoliko poruka ali ne odgovaraju ???
> Nisam sigurna kako se prenose injekcije preko granice... da li se to prijavljuje. Ujedno me zanima postoji li neki jos smjestaj u MB a da nije jako skup (osim Unihostela)..hvala na inf



Jel si ih i ti zvala u vezi kontracepcije? A Slovenija proizvodi Stediril?

----------


## aleksandraj

Ne ..ja s njima kontaktiram e-mailom. Ja sam trebala poceti uzimati pilule u ponedjeljak i u cetvrtak otisla u ljekarnu i tamo saznala da se mogu ove dobiti samo po interventnom uvozu i ceka se 2-3 tjedna. Posto mi je seka iz slavonije pilule mi je nabavila u Bos. Brodu i hitno poslala postom. Ja mislim da ce mi ostati 1 kutije Mycroginona (ako ne prokrvarim) pa ti mogu poslati je mi i tako nece trebati (posalji mi adresu na pp). Tu imas 21 tabletu. Ako ne budem morala uzimati 2 (javio mi se tamni iscjedak pa ako prokrvarim moram uzimati 2) ostat ce mi i od drugw kutije pa cu ti i nju poslati (pijem ih do 30.09)...

----------


## aleksandraj

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D za Martinu 123

----------


## Strike

aleksandraj

imaš pp

----------


## Strike

Wewa, imam jedno pitanje pa bih Vas zamolila ako mi možete odgovoriti na jedno pitanje.
Danas sam dobila protokol iz Mb, dobila za kontracepciju Stediril, a ne proizvode se već duže vrijeme. A nema ni Microgyn. Koje pilule da sad uzmem ili da zovem sestru u Mb? Inače sam iz RH
uNAPRIJED HVALA!

----------


## ina33

> Wewa, imam jedno pitanje pa bih Vas zamolila ako mi možete odgovoriti na jedno pitanje.
> Danas sam dobila protokol iz Mb, dobila za kontracepciju Stediril, a ne proizvode se već duže vrijeme. A nema ni Microgyn. Koje pilule da sad uzmem ili da zovem sestru u Mb? Inače sam iz RH
> uNAPRIJED HVALA!


Možeš sigurno i Yasmine, nazovi sestru Jasnu i provjeri koje još možeš.

----------


## Strike

Hvala ina,zvala ali se nitko ne javlja(14,00-14,30h).
Danas ionako idem na papu i briseve pa ću pitat i svog dr.
Znači,može mi prepisat Yasmine

----------


## Jelena

Strike, zovi sestru Jasnu ili joj piši mail. Ja sam se u oba slučaja nakon dobivanja protokola konzultirala sa sestrom Jasnom. Svima piše Gonal F u toj tablici, a meni su onda na telefon rekli da uzmem Menopur, ja sam tražila ipak Gonal (pisala sam već o tome, imala sam neke razloge...). Pitaj onda i koja ti je alternativa za taj lijek kojeg nema, odnosno možeš li ga u Slo nabaviti.
i jedna debela vibra za vas *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## Strike

> Strike, zovi sestru Jasnu ili joj piši mail. Ja sam se u oba slučaja nakon dobivanja protokola konzultirala sa sestrom Jasnom. Svima piše Gonal F u toj tablici, a meni su onda na telefon rekli da uzmem Menopur, ja sam tražila ipak Gonal (pisala sam već o tome, imala sam neke razloge...). Pitaj onda i koja ti je alternativa za taj lijek kojeg nema, odnosno možeš li ga u Slo nabaviti.
> i jedna debela vibra za vas *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*



Ni ja baš nisam oduševljena Gonal F pošto mi je prvi postupak sa njim bilo sve nezrele j.s., a sa Menopurima došli i do blastocista. Jel to moram sad pitati ili na prvom uzv? Mada će mi onda već biti kasno za nabaviti lijekove

----------


## sky

I ja sam bila u istoj situaciji s kontracepcijom - nije bilo onoga sto su prepisali. Sestra Jasna je rekla da uzmem bilo koju. Uzela sam ono sto je bilo, ne sjecam se naziva, samo da su u pakiranju bile 3 boje tableta (s 3 razlicita nivoa hormona) koje je trebalo uzimati odredjenim redom (npr. prvih 7 dana bijele, zatim 7 dana narancaste itd). Kad sam na kraju rekla sestri sto sam uzimala, ispalo je da je to najgora opcija, no cak i onda je rekla da ustvari nije vazno. To je bio uspjesan pokusaj, dobili smo 17 js kao nikad prije, 7 blastica, blizance  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Strike

Dobila sam od dr.Yasmine,htio mi dati Triqular,al ja se odlučila za prve,veli da ga žene baš i neću,da se boje,al da je ok.
I dao mi da još provjeri  FSH,LH,PRL,E2 i TESTOSTERON. To ću obavit početkom 10.mj.i prije pilula. Jel to stignem pokazati dr.V? I kad ću točno znati koje lijekove ću uzimat,da ih znam nabaviti

----------


## rozalija

Cure imam jedno pitanjce za vas. S obzirom da sljedeće godine gibamo za Maribor, interesira me jeste li vi odrađivale laparaskopiju prije postupka u MB. Mi sm radili HSG i nalaz je bio ok, dr. V će je rekao da laparaskopija ukoliko je nismo do sada radili nije obavezna ali mene sada muči to da li je uraditi ili ne. A s druge strane kod nas je zdravstvo katastrofa, bojim se prepustiti u ruke ovim doktorima ovdje da mi ne unište i ono što je zdravo, pa sam u velikoj dilemi a novci nam trebaju za Maribor pa mi se sada baš i ne plaća laparo i histero po privatnim klinikama jer svaki dinarčić nam je bitan.

Intresiraju me vaša iskustva, jeste radile laparo prije MB?

----------


## Strike

Ja sam laparoskopiju obavila pred 2.godine. A ako je HSG uredan,mislim da ne trebaš. Jedna cura isto imala samo HSG uredan i ne mora na lpsc, to joj rekli sad u 8.mj.u Mb

----------


## rozalija

> Ja sam laparoskopiju obavila pred 2.godine. A ako je HSG uredan,mislim da ne trebaš. Jedna cura isto imala samo HSG uredan i ne mora na lpsc, to joj rekli sad u 8.mj.u Mb


Hvala na odgovoru draga moja. Ma znaš čovjeka uvijek nešto kopka, da uradim još ovo i ovo, pa da sam sigurna da je sve ok, stalno nešto preispitujem a MM sada nije za to da radim laparo kaže haj strpi se vidjet ćemo poslije Maribora šta će biti pa onda idi dalje. a još mu u ušima odzvanjaju riječi dr. V na konzultacijama kada nakon postupka u Mariboru budete htjeli bebu prirodnim putem odradite laparaskopiju. Joj........... koje riječi. :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## Strike

Da mu se pozlate riječi   :Kiss:  
I nama je rekao da ćemo nakon postupka imati bebu,a drugo dijete da ćemo imati prirodnim putem.Riječi koje stvarno podignu!

----------


## ina33

> Hvala ina,zvala ali se nitko ne javlja(14,00-14,30h).
> Danas ionako idem na papu i briseve pa ću pitat i svog dr.
> Znači,može mi prepisat Yasmine


Definitivno može, ja sam ih koristila.

----------


## ina33

> Cure imam jedno pitanjce za vas. S obzirom da sljedeće godine gibamo za Maribor, interesira me jeste li vi odrađivale laparaskopiju prije postupka u MB. Mi sm radili HSG i nalaz je bio ok, dr. V će je rekao da laparaskopija ukoliko je nismo do sada radili nije obavezna ali mene sada muči to da li je uraditi ili ne. A s druge strane kod nas je zdravstvo katastrofa, bojim se prepustiti u ruke ovim doktorima ovdje da mi ne unište i ono što je zdravo, pa sam u velikoj dilemi a novci nam trebaju za Maribor pa mi se sada baš i ne plaća laparo i histero po privatnim klinikama jer svaki dinarčić nam je bitan.
> 
> Intresiraju me vaša iskustva, jeste radile laparo prije MB?


Da, ali skoro pa iz emotivnih razloga, kao što će sad tikica na HSG (u stilu da odradimo sve, baš sve, prije nego što odustanemo od pravljenja bebe) - Vlaisavljević je rekao da nema smisla kad je preskočena, Šparac u CITOu isto u principu, ali da nakon toliko transfera nije medicinski indicirana i prepustio je odluku nama. Za uspjeh IVF-a bitnija je histeroskopija budući da se u laparasokpiji jajovodi preskaču, ja sam je radila da ne bi slučajno ispala kakva endometrioza mala - na kraju histero uredna, laparo skoro pa uredna - minimalna endometrioza - jajovodi skroz prohodni. To je bilo 3 mjeseca pred dobitni transfer u Marib oru.

----------


## ina33

pardon - htjedoh reći da nakokon toliko transfera nije medicinski *ne*indicirana - imala sam 6 transfera, mislim, prije tog dobitnog

----------


## GIZMOS

I meni je doktor V. preporučio, ali docentica je smatrala da je nepotrebno. sada mi je našla neku izraslinu na desnom jajniku, koju namjerava pratiti kroz 1-2 ciklusa, a ako se ne povuče ili što več rekla je da čemo na laparo. koliko vremena mora proči od laparaskopije do stimuliranog postupka, ili je to individualno. Kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## bublica3

Cure ima li koja od vas mail od sestre Jasne?

----------


## aleksandraj

Ja opet sa istim pitanjem..kako prenosite hormone u Sloveniju..da li ih morate prijaviti na granici??? Sto se tice tableta, ja sam za sve pitala sestru Jasnu jer oni valjda najbolje znaju i uzela sve sto su oni savjetovali. U nedjelju se pocinjem pikati pa za mjesec dana na punkciju... :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## GIZMOS

Bublica3, evo mailovi:

1.ivf.mb@sb-mb.si 
2.ivf.amb@ukc-mb.si 
3.ivf.amb.maribor@gmail.com

----------


## aleksandraj

Ovaj treci je sestre Jasne..

----------


## jelenkić

I ja bih molila odgovor, na koji način mogu prenijeti lijekove iz Austrije u Hrvatsku, a koji nisu kupljeni u njihovoj ljekarni već privatno od nekog, jel ih treba prijaviti ili ne i da li na granici gledaju šta imamo po torbama? Možda je dovoljan doktorov spisak što trebamo nabaviti za liječenje?

----------


## Jelena

Cure sretno! Želim vam isti rezultat kao martinin   :Kiss:   :Love:  

GIZMOS, bolje je staviti razmak prije i poslije @ u adresama, jer smanjuje rizik od spamanja  :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

> I ja bih molila odgovor, na koji način mogu prenijeti lijekove iz Austrije u Hrvatsku, a koji nisu kupljeni u njihovoj ljekarni već privatno od nekog, jel ih treba prijaviti ili ne i da li na granici gledaju šta imamo po torbama? Možda je dovoljan doktorov spisak što trebamo nabaviti za liječenje?


laky je već pisala negdje o tome, ona pozna carinske propise.

Mi često idemo preko granice, jedino nekada moramo otvoriti gepek. Osobnu torbu mi nisu nikad pregledavali.

----------


## bublica3

> Bublica3, evo mailovi:
> 
> 1.ivf.mb@sb-mb.si 
> 2.ivf.amb@ukc-mb.si 
> 3.ivf.amb.maribor@gmail.com



HVALA

----------


## ina33

> I ja bih molila odgovor, na koji način mogu prenijeti lijekove iz Austrije u Hrvatsku, a koji nisu kupljeni u njihovoj ljekarni već privatno od nekog, jel ih treba prijaviti ili ne i da li na granici gledaju šta imamo po torbama? Možda je dovoljan doktorov spisak što trebamo nabaviti za liječenje?


Nismo imali s prijenosom lijekova dosad problema.

----------


## GIZMOS

U okviru osobne prtljage sukladno čl.5 uredbe o uvjetima i postupcima za ostvarivanje od oslobođenja plačanja carine (NN br 5/07) mogu se unijeti i:
D) lijekovi i medicinski proizvodi u količini neophodnoj za putnikove osobne potrebe (prema mišljenju Ministarstva zdravstva i socijalne skrbi neophodnim lijekovima smatra se količina potrebna najviše za jednomjesečnu uporabu)

E sad, po ovome ispada da se ljekovi mogu unositi, ali u daljnjem tektu piše da kad se radi o domaćim putnicima (nama) da oslobođenje vrijedi kad kupujemo lijekove koji su u stranoj državi registrirani na listi ljekova, a u RH nisu na listi (što znači da ih nemamo di kupiti). Sad smo opet na istom i opet ništa ne znamo (jer ako lijekovi postoje u Rh onda se država mora osigurati i naplatiti uvozna davanja) kolio sam ja skužila za nas vrijede samo ona oslobođenja kad hrvatske ljekove kao putnici nosimo npr. u sloveniju. U svakom slučaju ako ovjeravate DDV na iste, vodite računa da vrijednost po jednom računu ne prelazi 500 EUR zbog uzajamnog sporazuma (dojavljivanje) i da, medicinski dokumentaciju uvijek nosite sa sobom

----------


## aleksandraj

Hvala, hvala...  :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

> U svakom slučaju ako ovjeravate DDV na iste, vodite računa da vrijednost po jednom računu ne prelazi 500 EUR zbog uzajamnog sporazuma (dojavljivanje) i da, medicinski dokumentaciju uvijek nosite sa sobom


Jedan Gonal Pen košta taman 311 eura. Pa ako se kupuje 2, bolje na 2 računa i na dvije osobe pa oboje u red za DDV   :Wink:

----------


## Jelena

Eh, da, budući da smo išli češće u Sloveniju i to u 4-5 ujutro, jednom su nas pitali Slovenci kamo idemo i zašto i ... Uglavnom kad smo pokazali papir od dr. Reša su rekli da je to OK. Mi uvijek nosimo nešto a la povijest bolesti.

----------


## Strike

U Mb se ni danas nitko ne javlja,jučer ih isto zvala,na broj 386 31 577 101   Ima možda koji drugi broj?

----------


## aleksandraj

I meni ne odgovaraju na e-mail. Bit ce da im je guzva..probaj im poslati e-mail poruku

----------


## Strike

Upravo poslala

----------


## ia30

a ja sam ih jučer uspjela dobiti,rekli su mi da nemaju slobodnog termina za konzultacije...da se javim neki drugi put...

----------


## Strike

Poslala sam e-mail jednoj ljekarni u SLO, oni imaju Microgynon (3 tablice u jednoj kutiji),dođe 10,40 eura
A imaju i Stediril m (drugi proizvođač), 1 tablica za 21 dan, dođe  3,02 eura

----------


## ina33

> a ja sam ih jučer uspjela dobiti,rekli su mi da nemaju slobodnog termina za konzultacije...da se javim neki drugi put...


Ovo mi se čini neuobičajeno, jedino da ne bilježe još za 2010.-tu.

----------


## ia30

> ia30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a ja sam ih jučer uspjela dobiti,rekli su mi da nemaju slobodnog termina za konzultacije...da se javim neki drugi put...
> 
> 
> Ovo mi se čini neuobičajeno, jedino da ne bilježe još za 2010.-tu.


vjerojatno....zvala sam na onaj br.mob-a,inače je naglasila da mogu i poslat papire pa da čekam njihovo javljanje...velike su gužve

----------


## Mali Mimi

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ia30 prvotno napisa
> ...


Da i meni su rekli nek nazovemn krajem 9 mj. za konzultacije jer su valjda termini za ovu godinu popunjeni, u svakom slučaju dobro bi bilo poslati papire a konzultacije ćete obaviti u idućoj godini. Termin dobijete kada budu dostavljeni svi papir koje dr. smatra potrebnim.

----------


## mare41

Citat (s drugog foruma) dr-a iz privatne hr klinike:

S obzirom na nova pravila Zakona, od sada ćemo raditi isključivo ICSI na 3JS, jer to daje realnije rezultate oplodnje. U tu svrhu, ma koliko stimulacija morrala biti blaga, osobno preferiram davanje Gonala umjesto klomifena. Stoga bih Vam savjetovao da zadnjih 7-10 dana ciklusa svakako uzmete Utrogestan 2x1/vaginalno ili Dabroston 3x1, na usta, ili Primolut Nor 1x1 od 5mg, kroz isto razdoblej; Gonal bi trebalo uzimati od 2. dana ciklusa.

----------


## aleksandraj

Ni meni se nitko ne javlja u Mb iako sam u programu u desetom mjesecu...imam cesto ciste na jajnicima pa me zanima da li to trebam rijesiti prije pikanja (pocinjem u nedjelju)

----------


## ina33

> Ni meni se nitko ne javlja u Mb iako sam u programu u desetom mjesecu...imam cesto ciste na jajnicima pa me zanima da li to trebam rijesiti prije pikanja (pocinjem u nedjelju)


Antibebi će vjerojatno pomoći da se ciste ne stvaraju, a u Mariboru te sa cistama i velikim estradiolom (kao i, vjerojatno, u drugim klinikama) neće primiti na stimulaciju jer bi stimulacija samo nahranila te ciste, ako sam dobro shvatila. Shema je ta da prije početka aplikacija injekcija za stimulaciju (gonal, menopur) moraš na kontrolni UZV - onaj koji je na protokolu označen kao 1. UZV i koji se obavlja u tvom mjestu stanovanja, to ti pada do 4 dc najčešće, tj. ne moraš zbog toga umaribor) i tek kad javiš sestri da nema cista (u protokolu ti piše "zabilježite prisutnost folikula većih od 10 mm") onda ti ona kaže da se kreće u stimulaciju. Ako postoji cista, onda se nalazi neko drugo rješenje, ali se stimulirnaje nakratko odgađa - imala je sličnu situaciju forumašica jelena, malo su odgodili početak stimulacije i super je na nju odreagirala.

----------


## aleksandraj

Ina hvala puno...i na rijecima ohrabrenja

----------


## aleksandraj

I jos..iako su m do sada hormoni bili u normali...zadnji put mi je estradiol bio izuzetno nizak, ali ocito to i nije takav bad

----------


## Strike

A ako bi neko na 1.uzv u Maribor? Kad se to dogovara? Kad ih se uopće ne može dobiti   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ksena28

ako nekoga zanimaju cijene u austriji našla sam dobar link za kinderwunschklinik

http://www.kinderwunschklinik.at/ima...nisch_info.pdf

----------


## Jelena

> Hvala ina,zvala ali se nitko ne javlja(14,00-14,30h).


Pogledajte na njihovim stranicama kada ih se treba zvati na koji broj:
http://www.ivf-mb.net/onas.htm
Piše:
Informacije
Naročanje z napotnico
++386 2 321 24 48 od 14. do 15. ure
Naročanje za samoplačnike
++386 31 577 101 od 15. do 16. ure
Splošne informacije
++386 2 321 24 60 od 10. do 15. ure

Mi smo samoplačniki. Nije ni u pravo vrijeme lako dobiti, a ako zovete u 14 h, neće vam se nitko javiti.

Moje iskustvo je da desetak minuta stalno nazivam i u pravilu ih dobijem. Dogodilo mi se ipak da ih jednom ili dvaput nisam uopće dobila.

----------


## aleksandraj

Ni meni se jos ne javljaju...vise ni na mail. Sada postajem uspanicena jer imam gomilu pitanja i nisam sigurna sto raditi  :?  :?  :? Strike do prvog uzv imas vremena pa ce ti se dotle javiti, sada polako kreni s pilulama...

----------


## Strike

Naročanje za samoplačnike
++386 31 577 101 od 15. do 16. ure


A na mom protokolu piše da treba zvati od 14 do 14.30 i još piše da treba zvati samo u navedeno vrijeme. :?

----------


## trubabuba

bok curke!
http://www.kinderwunschklinik.at/ima...nisch_info.pdf

gledala sam ovu stranicu,da li je netko bio u ovoj klinici?
cijene su stvarno visoke

----------


## Jelena

> Naročanje za samoplačnike
> ++386 31 577 101 od 15. do 16. ure
> 
> 
> A na mom protokolu piše da treba zvati od 14 do 14.30 i još piše da treba zvati samo u navedeno vrijeme. :?


Na mom piše od 14 do 15.30 h. Ja sam ih dobila pred 20 minuta, možda sam 5 minuta zvala. Spreman papir s datumima, pitanjima i redom pitam i pišem, jer inače sve zaboravim i pobrkam.

----------


## Strike

> Strike prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Naročanje za samoplačnike
> ++386 31 577 101 od 15. do 16. ure
> 
> 
> A na mom protokolu piše da treba zvati od 14 do 14.30 i još piše da treba zvati samo u navedeno vrijeme. :?
> 
> ...



Zovem ih od 14h,svakih 20-ak sek i ništa(birali ste nepostojeći broj)

----------


## ina33

> bok curke!
> http://www.kinderwunschklinik.at/ima...nisch_info.pdf
> 
> gledala sam ovu stranicu,da li je netko bio u ovoj klinici?
> cijene su stvarno visoke


Rijecanka77 je bila negdje u Beču, mislim, možda je bila i u toj ili zna tko je tamo bio, sad je trudna, pošalji joj PP.

----------


## ina33

Da, i kod njih je bio problem, mislim, u spermiogramu...

----------


## Bab

hej cure...

ja malo upadam ko padobranac...
Naša Riječanka 77 je bila u Beču, u Adebar klinici  www.adebar.co.at/page.php
...čini mi se da oni imaju malo niže cijene(ako nisu u međuvremenu poskupili - ima na netu cjenik)

 :Kiss:   svima

----------


## ina33

Vidim da je Rijecanka77 bila u Adebar klinici, ne znam je li to ta za koju si zainteresirana, evo njenog posta pred x stranica na ovom topicu, pošalji joj PP, vjerojatno će moći bolje pomoći:

http://213.191.133.21/forum/viewtopi...=asc&start=400

----------


## Strike

Koji broj je ispravan?

386 31 577 101

        ili

386 031 577 101

----------


## ksena28

i ja sam tu kliniku uzela u razmatranje adebar

----------


## ina33

> Koji broj je ispravan?
> 
> 386 31 577 101
> 
>         ili
> 
> 386 031 577 101


Bez nule, zoveš ovako 00 386 31 577 101.

----------


## Strike

> Strike prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Koji broj je ispravan?
> 
> 386 31 577 101
> 
>         ili
> 
> ...



Hvala ina, ja sam zvala bez ove dvije nule   :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi

Za Mb možete zvati i u bolnicu na brojeve:
00386 2 321 2448 ili 00386 2 321 2490 

Ja sam zvala na ovaj prvi broj oko 14 sati i dobila odmah sestru Jasnu.

Na onaj njezin mob: 00386 31 577 101 nisam uspjela, tj. bila je nedostupna.

----------


## trubabuba

hvala cure na brzom odgovoru 

 :Smile: 

a sa riječankom sam se vec čula preko pp.

ova klinika Wels mi se čini zgodnom,jer se može komunicirati na hrvatskom,pa sam mislila da je možda jednostavnije :/ ,nego na engleskom.

nisam ni sama pametna,nikako odlučiti,mrzim kaj non stop važem i važem,svaki dan druga odluka.

----------


## Ela31

Drage cure prvo da vas sve skupa pozdravim, nova sam na forumu i trebalo mi je sedmica dana da sve iscitam sta ste pisale ovde i neizmjerno ste mi pomogle vasim iskustvima i savjetima.
Ja sam inace iz Bosne, Banja Luka i zahvaljujuci vama sam sam na jednom mjestu saznala sta mi je sve potrebno od dokumentacije za slanje u MB (za ovu opciju smo se suprug i ja odlucili)
Kod mene je sve od nalaza u redu dok je kod MM smanjena pokretljivost i jedina opcija je ICSI.
Poslala sam maloprije svu dokumentaciju na sva 3 maila koje ste navele ovde a sutra cu i postom pa cekam odgovor odnosno zakazivanje konsultacija.
Jos jedno me interesuje ako mi mozete pomoci, posto vidim da nema puno zena iz Bosne, vecina ste iz HR, pitanje vize odnosno garantnog pisma?? Koliko sam shvatila vama nije potrebno za prelazak granice a da li znate da li treba nama iz Bosne i ako da koja je procedura.......
Jos jednom svim zenama veliko hvala na pomoci  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

Draga Ela, 

dobrodosla i cim prije trudna otisla   :Smile:  

Wewa ti je iz BiH, kao sto ti je i Rozalija. Vjerujem da ce ti se one javiti s informacijama ali stvarno ne vjerujem da za Sloveniju trebate garantna pisma :?

----------


## Maxime

Kadauna, MB izdaje garantna pisma za drzavljane B&H jer im je potrebna viza za ulazak u Sloveniju (barem je uvijek bilo tako, neznam dali se u medjuvremenu nesto promjenulo).

----------


## rozalija

Draga Ela kao prvo dobro nam došla i što prije dobila svog malog   :Saint:  .
Ja ti živim u BiH , ali imam hrvatsku putovnicu pa nam nije trebalo garantno pismo i sestra Marija nas je konuzltacijama pitala treba li nam.

On izdaju garantna pisma a možda ne bi bilo loše da ih zovneš na telefon i upitaš u svezi toga koja je procedura. Znam da je naša wewa pred odlazak u Sloveniju vadila vizu u njihovoj ambasadi u Sarajevu.

Od   :Heart:   ti želim puno sreće u Mariboru.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

ajme ovo nisam znala, koma!? PA nije Slovenija obecana zemlja :?  pa da drzavljani BiH trebaju vize i garantna pisma :?

----------


## tuzna

> Drage cure prvo da vas sve skupa pozdravim, nova sam na forumu i trebalo mi je sedmica dana da sve iscitam sta ste pisale ovde i neizmjerno ste mi pomogle vasim iskustvima i savjetima.
> Ja sam inace iz Bosne, Banja Luka i zahvaljujuci vama sam sam na jednom mjestu saznala sta mi je sve potrebno od dokumentacije za slanje u MB (za ovu opciju smo se suprug i ja odlucili)
> Kod mene je sve od nalaza u redu dok je kod MM smanjena pokretljivost i jedina opcija je ICSI.
> Poslala sam maloprije svu dokumentaciju na sva 3 maila koje ste navele ovde a sutra cu i postom pa cekam odgovor odnosno zakazivanje konsultacija.
> Jos jedno me interesuje ako mi mozete pomoci, posto vidim da nema puno zena iz Bosne, vecina ste iz HR, pitanje vize odnosno garantnog pisma?? Koliko sam shvatila vama nije potrebno za prelazak granice a da li znate da li treba nama iz Bosne i ako da koja je procedura......
> Jos jednom svim zenama veliko hvala na pomoci


evo,ja sam iz Bosne,i jos smo isli prije 2 godine u Maribor na biopsiju testisa kod dr.-a Vlaisavljevica!  :Smile:  

ovo sam napisala u svojm postu kad sam se vratila iz Mb!:
 "sto se njih u splosnoj bolnici tice,jako su profesionalni(mada sam se zalila na njih kad nisu mogli naci termin  ) zvali su 2 puta u toku sedmice da potvrde termin ,a garantno pismo(nama iz BiH treba viza )su u roku od dva dana poslali faksom,cak je i postom stiglo za 3dana. "

sjecam se da ,nakon sto smo dobili gar pismo(uopce se ne sjecam je li tamo pisao datum biopsije) ,otisli smo u sarajevo u ambasadu,gore smo popunili neki formular,cekali u redu 2 sata da to predamo ,naravno uz to smo prilozili gar pismo. 
nakon 7 dana smo dosli po vizu,nikakvih problema nije bilo,obzirom da je lijecenje u pitanju

kad smo isli na konsultacije ,dakle prvi nas odlazak u Mb,onda su nam gar pismo poslali prijatelji iz Velenja,tako da Splosna bolnica nije imala sa nama nista, akad smo trazili vizu,rekli smo da idemo prijateljima u posjetu.

negdje sam cula da se sad narucuje na neki razgovor u ambasadi,da bi se izbjegla guzva,ali to svakako treba provjeriti. nazoves ambasadu i pitas sve sto te zanima.
 :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

> ajme ovo nisam znala, koma!? PA nije Slovenija obecana zemlja :?  pa da drzavljani BiH trebaju vize i garantna pisma :?


Mislim da nama treba viza za svaku drzavu izuzev susjednih Hrvatske i Srbije.
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jelenkić

> Vidim da je Rijecanka77 bila u Adebar klinici, ne znam je li to ta za koju si zainteresirana, evo njenog posta pred x stranica na ovom topicu, pošalji joj PP, vjerojatno će moći bolje pomoći:
> 
> http://213.191.133.21/forum/viewtopi...=asc&start=400


Mi idemo na konzultacije u Adebar 25.09. pa ako tko ima kakva pitanja slobodno mi se obrati i ja ću ih rado pitati za vas. Friške informacije uvijek dobro dođu.

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Vidim da je Rijecanka77 bila u Adebar klinici, ne znam je li to ta za koju si zainteresirana, evo njenog posta pred x stranica na ovom topicu, pošalji joj PP, vjerojatno će moći bolje pomoći:
> 
> http://213.191.133.21/forum/viewtopi...=asc&start=400
> 
> 
> Mi idemo na konzultacije u Adebar 25.09. pa ako tko ima kakva pitanja slobodno mi se obrati i ja ću ih rado pitati za vas. Friške informacije uvijek dobro dođu.


Evo dva:

- je li imaju limit na godine pacijentice koje primaju tj. na visinu FSH-a?
- je li u pravilu idu na transfer blastociste tj. s koliko jajnih stanica idu na blastociste?

----------


## ina33

Dopuna pitanja gore - koji im je cut-off level FSH i godine žene, ako imaju limit prema godinama?

----------


## jelenkić

Ja vrijedno zapisujem pitanja... Samo pucajte!

----------


## ksena28

jelenkić evo i mog prvog pitanja:

jel težina vs visina žene ima ikakvog utjecaja na postupaka, ako da kakvog? 

sjetit ću se još toga pa ti javit   :Love:

----------


## fritulica1

> ajme ovo nisam znala, koma!? PA nije Slovenija obecana zemlja Confused pa da drzavljani BiH trebaju vize i garantna pisma Confused


Nisam ni ja to znala ali znam da u Sloveniji zivi jako puno Bosanaca. Bas komplicirano, znaci svaki put kad im rodbina npr. dolazi u posjet moraju se zafrkavat s tim pismima i vizama...

----------


## ia30

> Dopuna pitanja gore - koji im je cut-off level FSH i godine žene, ako imaju limit prema godinama?


...još jedno pitanje-govori li tko u klinici hrvatski?
sve ono što bih ih htjela pitati nemoguće mi je na eng.ili njem...

----------


## ivica_k

ia30, ako će ti koristiti ova info, našla sam je na jednom drugom forumu..sve klinke u beču koriste (po potrebi) usluge prevođenja za pacijente iz Hrvatske, Srbije, Bih od gđe Branke Iživkić, njezin broj je +43-676-369-53-01. 

mi idemo u adebar na konzultacije početkom listopada, komunicirati ćemo na engleskom, ali kome treba prevoditelj, nije loše znati!

----------


## ia30

> ia30, ako će ti koristiti ova info, našla sam je na jednom drugom forumu..sve klinke u beču koriste (po potrebi) usluge prevođenja za pacijente iz Hrvatske, Srbije, Bih od gđe Branke Iživkić, njezin broj je +43-676-369-53-01. 
> 
> mi idemo u adebar na konzultacije početkom listopada, komunicirati ćemo na engleskom, ali kome treba prevoditelj, nije loše znati!


hvala,meni je od velike koristi jer moj eng.s medicinskim pojmovima  :?   :Grin:

----------


## Strike

Evo,dobila sestru u Mb,rekla da mogu uzimati Yasmin i prvi uzv je u Mb i da će se još javiti

----------


## aleksandraj

Cestitam Strike..jel to uzv prije gonala

----------


## Strike

Mislim da je uzv prije gonala,vjerojatno negdje ujutro,pa moraju odrediti dozu.
Jesi ih dobila?

----------


## aleksandraj

Nisam draga, sutra ih i ja zovem telefonom jer cu inace poludjeti. Pogotovo jer me muce moji hormoni i ne znam da li jos nesto trebam uzimati ili da ih jos jednom vadim. Idem opet na uzv iduci tjedan zbog cisti da vidim jesu li nestale ciste. Moj dr mi je rekao da je to bila redovita ovulacija i da je to ok jer jajnici rade, ali mene sada sve brine. Mozda se bolje opustiti i kako bude..bude 8)

----------


## nini

Mi se vratili sa konzultacija iz Praga.Nisu spominjali druge konzultacije koje su rekli da moramo imati kada smo kontaktirali telefonom.Krećemo u postupak sljedeći mjesec :D

----------


## Vali

*nini*, super! Sretno!

*Strike*, baš su rekli da prvi uzv mora biti u Mb? Kaj ne možemo to i doma obaviti?  :?

----------


## aleksandraj

Meni su rekli da mozemo prve uzv napraviti i kod kuce (ali nisu rekli koliko cesto i na sto doktor treba obratiti pozornost), ali da najkasnije 8 ili 9 dan stimulacije moram uzv napraviti kod njih.

----------


## Strike

*Strike*, baš su rekli da prvi uzv mora biti u Mb? Kaj ne možemo to i doma obaviti?  :?[/quote]


Pitala me sestra odakle zovem,a pošto sam je tu na samoj granici sa Slo,rekla mi da je onda uzv kod njih, a inače valjda ko je dalje,može i u svom mjestu

----------


## bublica3

nini  Sretno!

----------


## taca70

Nini,super za dogovor.Jesi dobila protokol?Kakav ti je opci dojam?Kod kojeg dr si bila?

----------


## nini

Razgovarali sa dr Sonja Lazarovska.Dr. je draga i pihvaća tvoje mišljenje.Konzultacije traju sat vremena ali ona kaže da traju onoliko koliko nama treba.Odredila mi je protokol sličan kao i prva dva jer sam na njega dobro reagirala pa ona kaže da ne bi onda puno mijenjala ako je nešto dobro.Rade vikendima i praznicima.Sve u svemu (ako se odbije put)ja super zadovoljna!!!Hvala cure na ljepim željama.Ako vas još nešto zanima pitajte.  :Love:

----------


## ina33

> Razgovarali sa dr Sonja Lazarovska.Dr. je draga i pihvaća tvoje mišljenje.Konzultacije traju sat vremena ali ona kaže da traju onoliko koliko nama treba.Odredila mi je protokol sličan kao i prva dva jer sam na njega dobro reagirala pa ona kaže da ne bi onda puno mijenjala ako je nešto dobro.Rade vikendima i praznicima.Sve u svemu (ako se odbije put)ja super zadovoljna!!!Hvala cure na ljepim željama.Ako vas još nešto zanima pitajte.



Nini, teško se snalaziti na ovom topicu, ajde pls napiši di si to bila, da li primaju pacijente u visokim godinama, koji im je granični FSH kojeg tretiraju i idu li na blastociste (ako sve to znaš)   :Love: ?

----------


## nini

*ina33*Mi smo bili u Pronatalu.Šta se tiče godina,do nas je bio par sa 39+.Tako da mislim da uzimaju i "starije"pacijentice.Sa FSH ti ne mogu pomoći jer stvarno ne znam.Kod njih je običaj ići na blastice ali ako ti ne želiš onda je ET 3 dan(to sam pitala).Ako još šta treba tu sam!!  :Love:

----------


## Strike

U koliko sati se mora primiti Decapeptyl,a u koliko Gonal?

I koliko bi uopće morala kupiti Decapeptyla?

----------


## Ela31

Hvala drage cure na brzim odgovorima vezano za garantna pisma........meni je haos u glavi znam da sam na samom početku tek sam papire poslala čeka me još tona izgubljenih živaca......
Čitam vaše postove pa sve ste generalno apsolvirale cijeli postupak, terapiju, dok je za mene još uvijek sve viša matematika :? 
Vjerovatno ću vam jo puno ¸¸dosađivati¸¸ ovdje svojim pitanjima i podpitanjima jer zaista u Bosni se malo žena odlučuje za MB i skoro da se i ne priča o tome na forumima  :Rolling Eyes:  
Znate li koliko vremena trebam čekati da me kontaktiraju pošto sam poslala sve papire? Ili da li ja možda trebam da ih zovem na one brojeve??

----------


## Jelena

*Strike*, imaš različitih ideja o tome kada se treba pikati. Koliko sam upratila, u VV-u misle da treba Gonale oko 17h pikati, a za Decapeptyle je svejedno, ali uvijek u isto vrijeme. Reš kaže da je svejedno, ali u isto vrijeme. Meni je bilo najlakše prije posla, tako da sam uvijek pikala između 6.30 i 7 ujutro i Decapeptyl i Gonal. Dobila sam u zadnjem postupku 16 js.

Koliko komada moraš kupiti ovisi o tvom protokolu tj. kada počinješ, i koliko su ti dugi ciklusi, tj. kada ti je ovulacija. Ako si u dugom protokolu, a koliko se sjećam jesi, onda će ti trebati cca 20 kom.

----------


## Strike

> *Strike*, imaš različitih ideja o tome kada se treba pikati. Koliko sam upratila, u VV-u misle da treba Gonale oko 17h pikati, a za Decapeptyle je svejedno, ali uvijek u isto vrijeme. Reš kaže da je svejedno, ali u isto vrijeme. Meni je bilo najlakše prije posla, tako da sam uvijek pikala između 6.30 i 7 ujutro i Decapeptyl i Gonal. Dobila sam u zadnjem postupku 16 js.
> 
> Koliko komada moraš kupiti ovisi o tvom protokolu tj. kada počinješ, i koliko su ti dugi ciklusi, tj. kada ti je ovulacija. Ako si u dugom protokolu, a koliko se sjećam jesi, onda će ti trebati cca 20 kom.



I ja sam se pikala u Petrovoj u 17h. A ja sam mislila da decapeptyl ide ujutro,a Gonali popodne. Nikad nisam bila u dugom protokolu.
To će još javiti sestra iz Mb koliko trebam kupiti? Ili se počinje sa jednom dnevno do prvog uzv?Inače mi punkcija do sada uvijek bila od 12.-15.dc

----------


## gričanka

*Nini*  sretno u Pragu!   :Love:

----------


## Bebel

Na VV Gonali idu ujutro i uvijek u isto vrijeme (UZV je ujutro i ujutro se određuje terapije) +, - pola sata/sat.
Petrova to preporuča poslijepodne.

----------


## ina33

> *ina33*Mi smo bili u Pronatalu.Šta se tiče godina,do nas je bio par sa 39+.Tako da mislim da uzimaju i "starije"pacijentice.Sa FSH ti ne mogu pomoći jer stvarno ne znam.Kod njih je običaj ići na blastice ali ako ti ne želiš onda je ET 3 dan(to sam pitala).Ako još šta treba tu sam!!


Puno hvala, super da idu na blastice   :Kiss: !

----------


## ina33

> Jelena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Strike*, imaš različitih ideja o tome kada se treba pikati. Koliko sam upratila, u VV-u misle da treba Gonale oko 17h pikati, a za Decapeptyle je svejedno, ali uvijek u isto vrijeme. Reš kaže da je svejedno, ali u isto vrijeme. Meni je bilo najlakše prije posla, tako da sam uvijek pikala između 6.30 i 7 ujutro i Decapeptyl i Gonal. Dobila sam u zadnjem postupku 16 js.
> 
> Koliko komada moraš kupiti ovisi o tvom protokolu tj. kada počinješ, i koliko su ti dugi ciklusi, tj. kada ti je ovulacija. Ako si u dugom protokolu, a koliko se sjećam jesi, onda će ti trebati cca 20 kom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mariboru je svejedno kad se uzimaju gonali i kad se uzimaju decapeptyli, samo dr-u na UZV-u reci jel' se pikaš ujutro ili navečer (da zna zbog rasta folikula). Za decapeptyle im je, koliko sam shvatila, užasno bitno da se držite vremena - maksimalno odstupanje plus minus pola sata - za gonale ili menopure baš i ne. Ja sam se pikala u isto vrijeme i rekli su mi da je to OK - ujutro, u 7 h, prije posla da se ne zezam s decapeptylom i frižiderom plus da ne moram trkat doma na injekcije itd., to mi se pokazalo najzgodnije, a preko vikenda se opet možeš vratiti ćorit, tj pikao me MM - jedna injekcija s jedne strane trubuha, druga s druge.

----------


## aleksandraj

Ja sam se mislila pikati u 20 sati jer sam cesto na terenu..trebam odgovor hitno jer prvi Decaptyl dajem u nedjelju

----------


## ina33

> Ja sam se mislila pikati u 20 sati jer sam cesto na terenu..trebam odgovor hitno jer prvi Decaptyl dajem u nedjelju


Ako je tvoje pitanje možeš li ga davati navečer u 20 h, mislim da možeš, ali to onda mora uvijek bit 20 h, promisli i to da ćeš se morati pikati kad ćeš već ići u Maribor, znači morat ćeš nosit decapeptyl tamo i pikat se negdje putem. Opet, zamolit ću te da ipak provjeriš sa sestrom Jasnom, ona ti je dostpuna preko mailova.

----------


## aleksandraj

Hvala ina ...saljem stalno poruke, ali mi vec duze vrijeme nije odgovorila..bit ce da sam dojadila pitanjima, ali im je protokol suvise opcenit i nije cudo da se nizu pitanja... nisu mi rekli ni da li trebam napraviti pretrage za anesteziju... :?  :?

----------


## ina33

> Hvala ina ...saljem stalno poruke, ali mi vec duze vrijeme nije odgovorila..bit ce da sam dojadila pitanjima, ali im je protokol suvise opcenit i nije cudo da se nizu pitanja... nisu mi rekli ni da li trebam napraviti pretrage za anesteziju... :?  :?


Pretrage za tako kratku anesteziju se ne rade, dobiješ prije anestezije papir koji anesteziolog pogleda pa porazgovarate ako ima kakvih pitanja. To je opća anestezija u trajanju od otprilike 5 min, možda koju minutu više...

----------


## Strike

Je li moguće da decapeptyl 0,1 stoji 390,00kn (pakovanje od 10 komada)? Ali mi nije znala reći da li još na to ide PDV

----------


## Aurora*

> Je li moguće da decapeptyl 0,1 stoji 390,00kn (pakovanje od 10 komada)? Ali mi nije znala reći da li još na to ide PDV


Da, to je cijena Decapeptyla (s PDV), ali ne za 10 komada nego samo za 7.

----------


## Strike

> Strike prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Je li moguće da decapeptyl 0,1 stoji 390,00kn (pakovanje od 10 komada)? Ali mi nije znala reći da li još na to ide PDV
> 
> 
> Da, to je cijena Decapeptyla (s PDV), ali ne za 10 komada nego samo za 7.


Ok,nisam znala da ih je samo 7, zato mi je i bilo čudno

----------


## Jelena

> I ja sam se pikala u Petrovoj u 17h. A ja sam mislila da decapeptyl ide ujutro,a Gonali popodne. Nikad nisam bila u dugom protokolu.
> To će još javiti sestra iz Mb koliko trebam kupiti? Ili se počinje sa jednom dnevno do prvog uzv?Inače mi punkcija do sada uvijek bila od 12.-15.dc


*Strike*, pogledaj što ti stoji kod faze u protkolu gdje ti piše da uzimaš Decapeptyl. Meni je to u prvoj fazi, ali ja nisam bila na kontracepcijskim pa pretpostavljam da tebi piše u drugoj fazi. Piše ti i dan kada trebaš početi i količina. Meni stoji:
Decapeptyl *0,1 mg* ili Suprefact 0,5 ml "*20. dan ciklusa* računajući od prvog menstrualnog ciklusa u..." Dalje piše da tu dozu treba aplicirati svaki dan do pred punkciju i da u se u zadnjoj fazi uzima istovremeno s gonadotropinima. Zbroji koliko je to dana, npr. 9 dana do M i 11 dana do štoperice daje 20 dana. Jedan Decapeptyl ima 0,1 mg. U tom slučaju treba 20 dana po 1 Decap., odnosno treba kupiti tri kutije. 

Polagano pročitaj svaku rečenicu u protokolu. Kada dobiješ menstruaciju možeš sama unijeti na točkastu liniiju datum i onda nazovi sestru Jasnu. Piše na dnu "uvijek potvrdite početak menstruacije telefonom." Meni se samo jednom dogodilo da nisam uspjela dobiti Maribor na telefon. Naravno s puno strpljenja i _rediala_. U tom slučaju pošaljite sms. Ako ste zbilja u protokolu i u nekoj frkovitoj situaciji, ako je baš taj dan informacija nužna, sestra Jasna će vam javiti smsom kada i na koji broj ju trebate nazvati. 

Meni je odgođen prvi ciklus, promijenjen je protokol i bilo je važno za vikend navečer dati neke informacije i dobila sam jedan broj na koji sam se trebala javiti.

Možda imam skroz krivu predođbu, ali imala sam osjećaj da i e-mail adrese imaju gradaciju kao i telefoni i da se dobivaju po potrebi. Sada su sve ovdje objavljene i nema gradacije. Meni je žao zbog toga, jer nije isto kada ste pred početak malo zbunjene i dekoncentrirane u čitanju protokola i kada s injekcijom u ruci čekate mig iz Mb da treba ili ne treba početi s terapijom (ja sam doslovce bila u toj situaciji dva dana).

Ja ne bih pisala na sve adrese, to sve dobiva ista osoba. Znači da će ako pošaljete 2, ona dobiti 6. Kad zovete pripremite papir s pitanjima i odmah zabilježite odgovor, jer ćete do kraja razgovora možda nešto zaboraviti. Ako niste sigurno jeste li dobro razumjele, bolje je odmah ponoviti sestri ono što ste razumjele da provjerite, nego još jednom poslije zvati.

----------


## ina33

*Strike*, za Decapeptyl trebaš izračunati koliko dana prema protokolu, sve ovako kako ti je rekla jelena. Pažljivo pročitaj protokol, uvijek još bude nekih nedoumica (npr., uvijek iskrsne pitanje može li i yasmine antibebi jer one nisu navedene itd.), ali neke ključne stvari su napisane, a datumi početka s terapijom su ključna stvar. Dakle, za decapeptyl je jasno koliko trebaš - lako se izračuna prema protokolu, a za stimulaciju uzmi samo okvirno onaj datum koji su ti napisali da bi bila punkcija, pa, ako znaš da ti je ovulacija kasnije, onda računaš više ampula gonala ili menopura, ako znaš da ti je ovulacija (tj. dan punkcije) ranije nego što su naveli, onda manje. Dobra je stvar što se s Ljekarnom Filipović u ZG-u može dogovorit povrat viška gonala ili menopura, ali ne i Decapeptyla - ne primaju lijekove koji moraju bit u frižideru nazad.

----------


## GIZMOS

Jelena imaš pravo i mislim da bi se za početak dok nismo u protokolu svi trebali skoncentrirati na onu mail adresu sa njihove internet stranice jer če na ovaj način sestre izluditi, puno nas je sada i ako ih budemo bombardirali bezveznim pitanjima spaštat će cure koje su u tom trenutku u postupku jer se više ni njima neće stizat javljat! A to nikako nije dobro, jer ti dani išćekivanja kada ti stvarno treba su sigurno za izludit i traju duže od godine dana čekanja na postupak! 
Zato i ja kao i Jelena molim sve cure koje su tek na početku čekanja (kao i ja) da se za sva pitanja obračaju sestri na službenoo mailu koju možete naći na internetu:  *ivf.mb@ukc-mb.si*

----------


## Marchie37

> Znate li koliko vremena trebam čekati da me kontaktiraju pošto sam poslala sve papire? Ili da li ja možda trebam da ih zovem na one brojeve??


Točno deset dana nakon što sam u Maribor poštom poslala dokumentaciju o dosadašnjem liječenju, dobila sam pismeni odgovor u kojem me obavještavaju da su me "stavili na listu čekanja prema datumu zaprimljene dokumentacije, te ću odgovor s uputama i točnom datumom početka liječenja dobiiti poštom za nekoliko tjedana". Tako da mislim da nema potrebe zvati telefonom. Sada im je sigurno ludnica pa si vjerojatno i sami ovakvom pismenom komunikacijom pokušavaju olakšati život.

----------


## kate32

> Ela31 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Znate li koliko vremena trebam čekati da me kontaktiraju pošto sam poslala sve papire? Ili da li ja možda trebam da ih zovem na one brojeve??
> 
> 
> Točno deset dana nakon što sam u Maribor poštom poslala dokumentaciju o dosadašnjem liječenju, dobila sam pismeni odgovor u kojem me obavještavaju da su me "stavili na listu čekanja prema datumu zaprimljene dokumentacije, te ću odgovor s uputama i točnom datumom početka liječenja dobiiti poštom za nekoliko tjedana". Tako da mislim da nema potrebe zvati telefonom. Sada im je sigurno ludnica pa si vjerojatno i sami ovakvom pismenom komunikacijom pokušavaju olakšati život.


I ja sam tako napravila, još nisam dobila povratno upute i datum, valjda ću ih dobiti ubrzo...

----------


## aleksandraj

Jucer mi je sestra Jafna poslala poruku u kojoj mi je potvrdla da decaptyl mogu uzeti i u 20 sati, ali za Gonal i ostalo u trecoj fazi preporucuju uzimati injekcije do 18,30

----------


## Gabi

Da i tu stavim link:
http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/marib...e-clanak-21822
 :Sad:

----------


## Dodirko

:Crying or Very sad:  

Ovaj zakon mi je stvarno nanio duševnu bol.

----------


## rozalija

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Užas, Milinoviću vidiš li šta si uradio ljudima koji žarko žele svoje djete, grozota, nemam riječi, tužna sam i razočarana.

----------


## sbonetic

Užas pa to je strašno......

----------


## Bebel

Cinično: pa rekao je dr. Š., doktoru Vlaisavljeviću da hrvatice više neće ići u MB. 
Eto, ostvarili su mu se snovi....  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Strike

Stvarno žalosno!!!   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bublica3

Jako žalosno   :Sad:

----------


## marta26

ma ne mogu vjerovati, dali ima smisla opce slati papire kad vise ne primaju?? ja sam misla sutra poslati... :? koma, ziva koma

----------


## GIZMOS

Koja je procedura kada ti nakon neuspjeha ostane smrzlića? Da li za transfer čekaš opet godinu dana ili sa doktorom dogovaraš ciklus u kojem će ti ih vratiti? Na tu informaciu nisam još naišla pa ako netko zna...(Mislim konkretno na MB)

----------


## Maxime

GIZMOS, kod FETa 3. dan ciklusa nazoves sestre i dogovoris ritam UZVa i nema cekanja (osim ukoliko je neposredno nakon stimulacija - mislim da se u tom slucaju preporucuje da se 2 mjeseca priceka i onda krene s FETom. Ne sjecam se cjena ali znam da je bila relativno visoka u usporedbi s ICSIom.

----------


## GIZMOS

Hvala na brzom odgovoru, mislila sam da se opet čeka kao da dobivaš novi termin, a obzirom na gužve bilo bi to dugo čekanje. sada sam vidila i u ininom sažetku da to ide prije pod dogovoru! Pozdrav

----------


## Jelena

> Koja je procedura kada ti nakon neuspjeha ostane smrzlića? Da li za transfer čekaš opet godinu dana ili sa doktorom dogovaraš ciklus u kojem će ti ih vratiti? Na tu informaciu nisam još naišla pa ako netko zna...(Mislim konkretno na MB)


Ne mora se čekati FET. Košta oko 300 eura, neovisno o broju embrija. UZV se može i kod njih i kod nas, svejedno je. Treba sačekati malo nakon stimulacije da se "sustav" smiri, smanje jajnici, provjeri ima li ovulacije..., cca 2-3 mjeseca.

----------


## Blekonja

> ma ne mogu vjerovati, dali ima smisla opce slati papire kad vise ne primaju?? ja sam misla sutra poslati... :? koma, ziva koma



i ja isto mislila danas poslat, tek sam sad pročitala tu vijest, plačem ko luda, šta da radim, šta vi mislite???

----------


## GIZMOS

Da nemam rezerviran termin  za Mb vjerojatno bi se odlučila za dr.Reša između postupaka u RH! To mi je ujedno i najbliža relacija pa ne bi dvojila previše! Isplati se probati, najgore je sada očajavati jer na žalost ne možemo sada utjecati na novonastalu situaciju. Vjerujem da če se kroz par mjeseci i to iskristalizirati, i  da će u RH stvari postati nešto jasnije.

----------


## Aurora*

> marta26 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ma ne mogu vjerovati, dali ima smisla opce slati papire kad vise ne primaju?? ja sam misla sutra poslati... :? koma, ziva koma
> 
> 
> 
> i ja isto mislila danas poslat, tek sam sad pročitala tu vijest, plačem ko luda, šta da radim, šta vi mislite???


Posaljite. Nemate sta izgubiti. Osim toga dobit cete iz prve ruke tocnu informaciju o mogucnostima dolaska na red u njihovoj klinici. Meni bi bilo logicnije da ce se zbog svega samo produziti rok cekanja, nego da vise uopce ne primaju upite. Po mom misljenju morat ce se i oni prilagoditi novonastaloj situaciji, uvesti mozda neki novi sistem sto se liste cekanja tice i nastaviti dalje sa svojim radom...

----------


## marta26

aurora, slazem se u potpunosti. kako je tebi u postojni? vidim da si u postupku tamo, mislim da cu ici i ja jos u ovoj godini, ako me i oni stugnu primiti, ako ne u sljedecoj

----------


## bebica2009

Blekonja što ne pošalješ Upit dr. Reš-u?
Ionako plaćaš i kod njega i u Mariboru, samo ovdje ides prije!

Aurora* jesi bila na dogovoru? Ja cekam 5.10.

----------


## ksena28

ja isto čekam izvještaj od cura kod dr Reša. ali moram priznati da me najviše strah njegove nepristupačnosti... ne bih baš voljela plaćati doktoru s kojim se ne osjećam ugodno  :/

----------


## bebica2009

Aurora* sada vidim da si ti vec prosla i ET. Kakva je tamo situacija? Jel komentiraju dr.-i naš Zakon?

----------


## bebica2009

Ksena28, mozda ces ti steci bas neki drugi dojam. Gledaj to kao najmanje bitnu stvar u cijelom postupku. Nek on tebi pomogne da dobijes bebicu, a ostalo pregrmi... mislim da cu ja tako...
A mozda se bas i iznenadim ugodno, nikad ne znas! Svakako cu javiti utiske...

----------


## lezanka

> ja isto čekam izvještaj od cura kod dr Reša. ali moram priznati da me najviše strah njegove nepristupačnosti... ne bih baš voljela plaćati doktoru s kojim se ne osjećam ugodno  :/


WTF ?!  :?  Kakva crna nepristupačnost, u kojem je to kontekstu izjavljeno ? Bili smo kod njega 5 puta (u sklopu jednog ciklusa) i niti u jednom trenutku nisam dobio dojam da je nepristupačan, nedostupan, ne odgovara na pitanja, nešto četvrto ili da bi imao razloga osječati se neugodno.

Što se to očekuje od novog izvještaja ?

----------


## ksena28

> WTF ?!  :?  Kakva crna nepristupačnost, u kojem je to kontekstu izjavljeno ? Bili smo kod njega 5 puta (u sklopu jednog ciklusa) i niti u jednom trenutku nisam dobio dojam da je nepristupačan, nedostupan, ne odgovara na pitanja, nešto četvrto ili da bi imao razloga osječati se neugodno.
> 
> Što se to očekuje od novog izvještaja ?



lezanka, nisi jedina koja je bila kod njega! ti si imala dobra iskustva, ali neke druge pacijentice nisu imale tu sreću. i šta, sad se to ne smije reći? ma molim te....   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ksena28

> Ksena28, mozda ces ti steci bas neki drugi dojam. Gledaj to kao najmanje bitnu stvar u cijelom postupku. Nek on tebi pomogne da dobijes bebicu, a ostalo pregrmi... mislim da cu ja tako...
> A mozda se bas i iznenadim ugodno, nikad ne znas! Svakako cu javiti utiske...


bitan mi je odnos doktor - pacijent. jako! i ja želim da sve cure koje budu išle k njemu dođu pune optimizma i s pozitivnim testovima i velikim betama... zato čekam izvještaj!

ali, dok ne dođu, neću se praviti da je dr Reš divan, kad ima postova koji upućuju na suprotno! ja sam za slobodu govoru uvijek pa i ovdje! peace

----------


## coolerica

evo da i ja dam svoj obol na ovu temu, iako sam ja inače šutljiv tip..ja sam bila na konzultacijama kod dr.Reša pred neki dan i od preksutra počinjem s pikanjem. išla sam malo s grčem u želucu baš zbog te njegove nepristupačnosti, al me čovjek totalno razuvjerio, par puta nasmijao, i doslovno na papir crtao tok postupka, pojasnio i ono što već znam (nezna on za našu inu33). ja ne mislim da vuk i ćud mjenja al možda je shvatio da mu je Hrvatska u ovim uvjetima zlatna koka (ipak je on privatnik) a da se ljudi baš zbog tog odnosa ne odlučuju za njega..pa se prilagodio..samo moje iskustvo, u potpunosti vjerujem svima koje su imale drugačije   :Wink:

----------


## ksena28

eto, super, dakle dobro vijesti! odlično

----------


## bebica2009

> evo da i ja dam svoj obol na ovu temu, iako sam ja inače šutljiv tip..ja sam bila na konzultacijama kod dr.Reša pred neki dan i od preksutra počinjem s pikanjem. išla sam malo s grčem u želucu baš zbog te njegove nepristupačnosti, al me čovjek totalno razuvjerio, par puta nasmijao, i doslovno na papir crtao tok postupka, pojasnio i ono što već znam (nezna on za našu inu33). ja ne mislim da vuk i ćud mjenja al možda je shvatio da mu je Hrvatska u ovim uvjetima zlatna koka (ipak je on privatnik) a da se ljudi baš zbog tog odnosa ne odlučuju za njega..pa se prilagodio..samo moje iskustvo, u potpunosti vjerujem svima koje su imale drugačije


Čime se pikaš i da li idete na IVF ili ICSI?

----------


## coolerica

> Čime se pikaš i da li idete na IVF ili ICSI?


diphereline (kod nas decapeptyl) od -3dc i menopur od 2 dc po dvije ampule- rekao je da je to blaga stimulacija s obzirom da mi je prvi ICSI.

----------


## lezanka

> bebica2009 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ksena28, mozda ces ti steci bas neki drugi dojam. Gledaj to kao najmanje bitnu stvar u cijelom postupku. Nek on tebi pomogne da dobijes bebicu, a ostalo pregrmi... mislim da cu ja tako...
> A mozda se bas i iznenadim ugodno, nikad ne znas! Svakako cu javiti utiske...
> 
> 
> bitan mi je odnos doktor - pacijent. jako! i ja želim da sve cure koje budu išle k njemu dođu pune optimizma i s pozitivnim testovima i velikim betama... zato čekam izvještaj!
> 
> ali, dok ne dođu, neću se praviti da je dr Reš divan, kad ima postova koji upućuju na suprotno! ja sam za slobodu govoru uvijek pa i ovdje! peace


Ja vjerujem da postoje i postovi (sigurno negdje gdje operiraju njihovi internet bojovnici), da je Milinović vrlo pametna, brižljiva i suosječajna osoba. No to ne znači da ću ja izjaviti nešto tipa: '... ali moram priznati da me najviše strah njegove inteligencije ili svetosti.'.

Jako je malo osoba koje će detaljno pročitati sve moguće postove (prilično razbacane) i onda donijeti neki zaključak. Iz tvoje konstrukcije može se zaključiti da si ti prilično uvjerena 'iz osobnog iskustva' da je on nepristupačan, premda se tu radi da si pročitala negdje valjda nečije iskustvo. Pročitao sam ja i negdje postove da se osoba čudi zašto je se on ne sjeća nakon nekoliko poziva. Mislim stvarno, kao da se tip mora svega sjećati.

Ovaj podforum posjećuje vjerojatno puno razočaranih osoba i upijaju svaku moguću informaciju koju mogu naći i onda se lako može dogoditi da donose odluke na temelju pokvarenih telefona. Mislim da bi se trebalo dosta oprezno, zbog svih njih, baratati potencijalnim osobinama ovdje spominjanih doktora.

Budi sigurna da kada bi ja upotrebljavao fraze tipa 'prilično me strah nepristupačnosti dr. Vlaisavljevića', izvučene iz konteksta, a opet kvazi točne, jer je Maribor postao prilično nepristupačan, u nekoliko postova, da bi jedan dio posjetioca foruma negdje u pozadini to prihvatio kao činjenicu. Bez obzira bio to istina i pokvareni telefon. Ne bi danas postojali studiji marketinga kada čovjek ne bi bio podložan.

Iskreno već mi je dosadilo boriti se sa predrasudama oko dr. Reša, no nažalost (jer je Maribor očigledno puca po šavovima od Hrvatica) i spletom okolnosti ('divan' zakon) sve više ljudi će morati otići kod njega, pa će nadamo se ovdje (ili negdje drugdje) prenijeti pozitivno (i negativno) iskustvo i otvoriti oči silnim evangelistima super_pristupačnog super_uspješnog i super_vremena_posvete_svakoj_osobi (često se spominje izraz 'na traci') Mariboru, da postoji i sasvim solidna i uspješna alternativa u blizini, a na koju za postupak čekaš doslovno u danima. 
 :D

----------


## ina33

Ma, to je super, da postoji solidna alternativa u blizini. Ima li dr. Reš folikulometrije ujutro ili popodne i može li se nešto odrađivat u ZG-u? I hoćemo li se prebacit na Potpomognutu u Sloveniji za Reša i Maribor, tamo nitko ne piše?

----------


## lezanka

> Ma, to je super, da postoji solidna alternativa u blizini. Ima li dr. Reš folikulometrije ujutro ili popodne i može li se nešto odrađivat u ZG-u? I hoćemo li se prebacit na Potpomognutu u Sloveniji za Reša i Maribor, tamo nitko ne piše?


Mi smo kod dr. Reša obavili samo folikulometrije (pametna riječ za uzv), punkciju i transfer, a sve ostalo (valjda misliš na nalaze) smo u lokalnoj bolnici, laboratoriju i sl. Što se to može obaviti u Zg umjesto u Mariboru ? 

Kod dr. Reša se folikulometrije mogu obavljati samo rano ujutro (istina naporno je dizati se rano ujutro), no radije ću se probuditi dva puta rano ujutro (mi smo dva puta išli na folikulometriju) nego čekati godinu+sada nedefinirano za doći na postupak.

Ina ja vjerujem da ti iskreno iz svog srca misliš da je za sve parove sa problemom Maribor jedino rješenje za njihove probleme, no ja se ne slažem sa tobom. 

Da se kojim slučajem, kada smo mi išli u postupak, na Maribor nije trebalo čekati, sigurno bi i mi kao ovce sliepo slijedili druge i otišli u Maribor. 

No, s druge strane, tu psihu primjenjuju i građevinari danas. Nakon što sagrade zgradu, iznajme par stanova, i potencijalni novi kupci misle da su ovi 'koji su se već uselili' provjerili sve što treba provjeriti. Realnost je često mnogo drugačija.

Naravno ne kažem da je Maribor loš, već da je dr. Reš sasvim normalan doktor sa dosta uspjeha (ne pričam samo o nama, već znam još nekoliko parova koje je usrećio). 

Kazati da je nepristupačan kao objektivnu činjenicu je bedasto, no to ne mora značiti da je nitko nije imao subjektivno loše iskustvo sa njima. Uostalom postoje parovi sa prilično lošim iskustvom sa Mariborom, pa to nitko ne prihvaća i koristi u konverzaciji kao nešto što se može tamo očekivati.

----------


## ksena28

[quote="lezanka"]Kazati da je nepristupačan kao objektivnu činjenicu je bedasto, no to ne mora značiti da je nitko nije imao subjektivno loše iskustvo sa njima. /quote]

a tvoje krajnje sukbjektivno mišljenje o dr Rešu, iz pozicije osobe koja je otprve uspjela, je ustvari jako objektivno?! :? 

dakle mi koji procjenjujemo na temelju različitih iskustava i to vrlo oprezno, isčekujući nove događaje, ne smijemo primjetiti da nije sve divno i krasno i roza s cvijetićima kod njega - JER SMO BEDASTI??? 
 :Laughing:  svašta!

----------


## Blekonja

> Blekonja što ne pošalješ Upit dr. Reš-u?
> Ionako plaćaš i kod njega i u Mariboru, samo ovdje ides prije!
> 
> Aurora* jesi bila na dogovoru? Ja cekam 5.10.



i hoću nema mi druge samo ovaj tjedan putujem, pa u ponedjeljka startam sa novim odlukama u mom (našim) životima zahvaljujući našem velevažnom ministru!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  , a kad bolje razmislim možda mi je napravio i uslugu, tko zna??? Hvala bebica2009   :Kiss:

----------


## maca2

Evo ja od jučer pikalica! :D  ( i to samostalna - nije uopće problem )

Idem kod dr. Reša i moram reći da sam se pribojavala njegovog odnosa prema pacijenticama jer sam svašta čula - na kraju ispao sasvim o.k. čovjek niti pretjerano ljubazan niti neljubazan.
Iako ja nisam od onih kojima se dr. mora sviđati da bih išla kod njega - ako je stručan ne mora me "držati za rukicu".
Bili smo za sada samo jednom a u subotu je prvi UZV pa ću znati više!
Mislim da je Reš trenutno najbolja opcija za nas u HR kada se uzme u obzir cijena, udaljenost, čekanje i uspješnost.
Poslala sam papire i za Maribor i dobila njihov odgovor 1.9. - kažu da su primili moju molbu i dokumentaciju i da će me staviti na listu prema datumu primitka pošte, jel' to onda znači da sam kod njih u 09/2010  :? Ako da, onda sam ja očito među zadnjima koje su još uspjeli dogovoriti postupak, a skoro nisam poslala papire  :/

----------


## lezanka

[quote="ksena28"]


> Kazati da je nepristupačan kao objektivnu činjenicu je bedasto, no to ne mora značiti da je nitko nije imao subjektivno loše iskustvo sa njima. /quote]
> 
> a tvoje krajnje sukbjektivno mišljenje o dr Rešu, iz pozicije osobe koja je otprve uspjela, je ustvari jako objektivno?! :? 
> 
> dakle mi koji procjenjujemo na temelju različitih iskustava i to vrlo oprezno, isčekujući nove događaje, ne smijemo primjetiti da nije sve divno i krasno i roza s cvijetićima kod njega - JER SMO BEDASTI??? 
>  svašta!


Pa dobro, pronađi u mojim izjavama što sam to ja točno rekao o dr. Rešu. Barem to forum kao medij omogućava prilično jednostavno. Ideš na moj profil i potražiš sve što sam izjavio. Koje sam to pridjeve/konstrukcije upotrebljavao da su bile subjektivne ?! 

SOLIDNA ALTERNATIVA MARIBORU je cilj svih mojih postova. I naravno pokušaj da se, po mojem mišljenju, krive teze razjasne i pokažu da nisu baš takve. Ništa više. 

Posve je nebitno da li je to naše prvo iskustvo. Ima po forumu jednako pozitivnih iskustava no prilično razbacanih. I mi smo imali jednake dileme oko dr. Reša, kao mnogi i ovaj forum (ne samo ovaj podforum) je bio izvor mnogih informacija, ali i dezinformacija.

----------


## Blekonja

ili sam ja smotana (a to je najvjerojatnije  :/ ) ne mogu naći adresu, telefon, mail ili nešto slično od dr. Reša iz Ljubljane.....

pliz pomagajte ako sam previdjela sorry uputite me!!! hvala

----------


## lezanka

> ili sam ja smotana (a to je najvjerojatnije  :/ ) ne mogu naći adresu, telefon, mail ili nešto slično od dr. Reša iz Ljubljane.....
> 
> pliz pomagajte ako sam previdjela sorry uputite me!!! hvala


Ovo je njegova stranice http://www.neplodnost.com/ na dnu je broj fiksnog telefona na koji se javljaju sestre u centru Dravlje.

Njegov broj mobitela je 00 386 41 667 482.

Ja sam iskreno mišljenja da je ujutro mnogo bolje zvati sestre na fiskni, a kasnije eventualno ako se nitko ne javlja onda zvati njega na mobitel. Mi smo sa sestrama dogovorili i pomicali termin za konzultacije. Postoji razdoblje cca 07:30 - 09:30 kada obavlja punkcije i transfere i tada ga definitivno nema smisla zvati.

----------


## Blekonja

hvala   :Wink:

----------


## ina33

> Ina ja vjerujem da ti iskreno iz svog srca misliš da je za sve parove sa problemom Maribor jedino rješenje za njihove probleme, no ja se ne slažem sa tobom.


Uopće to ne mislim, stvarno. Grozno bi bilo da postoji samo jedno mjesto, bez drugih alternativa, pogotovo u ovoj sad situaciji, a ovo pitam za curu koja je zainteresirana za postupke i treba joj ta info. U MB-u se prvi UZV, npr., obavlja u mjestu stanovanja (onaj prvi, kontrolni, da se vidi ima li cista i polipa), folikulometrije su popodne, zato pitam, jer ne znam je li svugdje tako.

----------


## fritulica1

> i otvoriti oči silnim evangelistima super_pristupačnog super_uspješnog i super_vremena_posvete_svakoj_osobi (često se spominje izraz 'na traci') Mariboru, da postoji i sasvim solidna i uspješna alternativa u blizini, a na koju za postupak čekaš doslovno u danima.


Potpis. Nije Maribor jedina klinika i nije najbolja za svakoga.

----------


## Jelena

> lezanka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  i otvoriti oči silnim evangelistima super_pristupačnog super_uspješnog i super_vremena_posvete_svakoj_osobi (često se spominje izraz 'na traci') Mariboru, da postoji i sasvim solidna i uspješna alternativa u blizini, a na koju za postupak čekaš doslovno u danima.
> 
> 
> Potpis. Nije Maribor jedina klinika i nije najbolja za svakoga.


X
Super je to kako se dođe brzo na red kod dr. Reša. Izbjegne se puno stresa kod čekanja, premišljanja, pitanja, nazivanja itd. Moje osobno iskustvo u oba centra je ipak debelo na mariborskoj strani. Sigurna sam da ima i suprotnih slučajeva. Što se rada na traci tiče... moje iskustvo je da pristup dr. Reša nije nimalo prisniji, topliji, osobniji... To što je većina nas imali iskustvo da je čovjek hladan je odvelo do toga da se puno puta ponovilo pa kao da je dobilo na težini kroz to. To svakako ne stoji. Definitivno nije onako topla osoba kao prof. Vlaisavljević, ali nije ništa ekstremno, niti uvredljivo, niti razlog zašto bi ga trebalo izbjegavati.

----------


## Jelena

> lezanka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  i otvoriti oči silnim evangelistima super_pristupačnog super_uspješnog i super_vremena_posvete_svakoj_osobi (često se spominje izraz 'na traci') Mariboru, da postoji i sasvim solidna i uspješna alternativa u blizini, a na koju za postupak čekaš doslovno u danima.
> 
> 
> Potpis. Nije Maribor jedina klinika i nije najbolja za svakoga.


X
Super je to kako se dođe brzo na red kod dr. Reša. Izbjegne se puno stresa kod čekanja, premišljanja, pitanja, nazivanja itd. Moje osobno iskustvo u oba centra je ipak debelo na mariborskoj strani. Sigurna sam da ima i suprotnih slučajeva. Što se rada na traci tiče... moje iskustvo je da pristup dr. Reša nije nimalo prisniji, topliji, osobniji... To što je većina nas imali iskustvo da je čovjek hladan je odvelo do toga da se puno puta ponovilo pa kao da je dobilo na težini kroz to. To svakako ne stoji. Definitivno nije onako topla osoba kao prof. Vlaisavljević, ali nije ništa ekstremno, niti uvredljivo, niti razlog zašto bi ga trebalo izbjegavati.

----------


## ici

Da li je itko od vas tražio povrat poreza na iznos koji ste platili u SLO za MPO?
I gdje se to radi ako se može??

----------


## kate32

Evo cure da se i ja priključim diskusiji. Jučer sam bila kod Reša na dogovor o početku postupka, dobila prvu pikicu Dipherelina ( dugi protokol), i dalje nastavljam svaki dan u 6 ujutro. Moram doći 8 dc na ultrazvuk, i onda ćemo vidjeti dalje. Mi smo stvarno bili brzo gotovi, nismo puno čekali, pa čak ni prvi put kad smo bili na konzultacijama. Krenuli smo iz zg u 14 h a došli doma već u 18. Doktor je skroz ok, stvarno nije nepristupačan, odgovori na svako pitanje koje mu postavim. I ja sam svjesna da je vjerojatno MB bolja opcija za mene, ali nemogu toliko čekati i sve se nadam da možda upali i ranije. Tako da po meni najbolje je naručiti se u MB, a između ( naravno tko može) ići negdje drugdje privatno bar jedanput. Eto toliko od mene,   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

> Da li je itko od vas tražio povrat poreza na iznos koji ste platili u SLO za MPO?
> I gdje se to radi ako se može??


Mislim da se ne može tražit povrat poreza za zdravstvenu uslugu dobivenu u inozemstvu, ali za gonale i menopure možeš tražiti povrat poreza, mora ti biti račun na tvoje ime plus za sve zdravstvene račune bitno je napisati izjavu da si ih platila vlastitim sredtvima, ne iz donacije.

----------


## Maxime

Meni samo jedna stvar nije jasna (da se razumijemo, apsolutno nemam nista protiv dr. Resa - dapace drago mi je da postoje razne alternative MPOa blizu kuce), medjutim dr. Resu se zasigurno kroz zadnjih mjesec dana drasticno povecao broj pacijenata zbog egzodusa iz HR, kako on hendla taj povecan broj postupaka, sto i dali ta cinjenica ima utjecaja na  kvalitetu postupka?

----------


## aleksandraj

Evo i ja od sinov pikalica..usla u drugu fazu bez problema..jutros imala malo krvarenje, ali kazu da je to ok ako uzimas kontracepciju prvi puta ..ima li tu tko kakvog iskustva. Takodjer me zanima da li prije pocetka uzimanjaa gonala treba ici i na uzv i analizu hormona, ili je dovoljan samo uzv..takodjer ne znam gdje u Splitu daju rezultate analize hormona isti dan (kazu u protokolu da o tome ovisi kolicina gonala)..

----------


## ina33

> Evo i ja od sinov pikalica..usla u drugu fazu bez problema..jutros imala malo krvarenje, ali kazu da je to ok ako uzimas kontracepciju prvi puta ..ima li tu tko kakvog iskustva. Takodjer me zanima da li prije pocetka uzimanjaa gonala treba ici i na uzv i analizu hormona, ili je dovoljan samo uzv..takodjer ne znam gdje u Splitu daju rezultate analize hormona isti dan (kazu u protokolu da o tome ovisi kolicina gonala)..


Krvarenje ti je OK. Ne treba ići na analizu hormona, osim ako ti ne nađu cistu, onda će ti sestra Jasna reć' da ideš izvadit estradiol, tj. E2. U Splitu ti to mogu napravit laboratorij Analiza i laboratorij u zgradi di je Cito, zaboravila kako se taj zove, ako nisam nešto polupala, oba su privatna, jedan hormon je oko stotinjak kn, mislim, bude isti dan. UZV u Splitu možeš napravit u CITO-a, i u bilo kojeg ginića u kojeg imaš povjerenja, ja bih otišla kod ovih iz CITOa kad ionako rade stimulacije i IVF pa bi u njih imala najviše povjerenja - znači, il' Šparac il' Poljak. Ovo kako se zove lab u zgradi od CITOa će ti najbolje znat cure iz ST-a na topicu Potpomognuta u Dalmaciji. Broj gonala ne ovisi, koliko sam skužila mariborski način postupanja, o nalazu hormona, nego o nalazu UZV-a, ako je slučajno prisutna koja cista na tom prvom UZV-u (na protokolu piše prijavite prisutnost folikula većeg od 10 mm), onda je upitan start s gonalima za taj ciklus i onda se vadi E2 i ako je visok, ne starta se taj ciklus, jer se na visok estradiol ne smiju primati gonali i menopuri jer oni „hrane“ cistu, ako sam to dobro shvatila.

----------


## aleksandraj

Hvala Ina na informacijama...do sada mi je estradiol bio nizak pa se nadam da me nece iznevjeriti  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## GIZMOS

Aleksandraj, ti si znači dobila jednaki protokol bez obzira što ti je prvi stimulirani postupak? Nisu krenuli sa slabijom stimulacijom? Koliko si dugo pila antibaby?

----------


## aleksandraj

Ja sam pocela piti pilule sedmi dan menstruacije 24.08. te ppijem do 30.09. Sestra J. mi je rekla da od danas uzimam po 2 pilule (Mycroginon). S Gonalom pocinjem 05.10. (rekli su mi da uzmem 30, a da ce mi naknadno odrediti tocnu kolicinu)...

----------


## marta26

*kako on hendla taj povecan broj postupaka, sto i dali ta cinjenica ima utjecaja na kvalitetu postupka?*
_________________
citirala sam ovo, jer to nitko nije pitao kada se islo na vuk vrhovec ( a mislim da je to vrlo vazna stavka), koji je u jednom danu znao obraditi 30ak punkcija. mislim da to nikako ne moze biti kvalitetno, pa se nadam da kod dr resa nece biti bas takva guzvetina. a i ako bude, zar vise imamo izbora  :Mad:

----------


## Jelena

> *kako on hendla taj povecan broj postupaka, sto i dali ta cinjenica ima utjecaja na kvalitetu postupka?*
> _________________
> citirala sam ovo, jer to nitko nije pitao kada se islo na vuk vrhovec ( a mislim da je to vrlo vazna stavka), koji je u jednom danu znao obraditi 30ak punkcija. mislim da to nikako ne moze biti kvalitetno, pa se nadam da kod dr resa nece biti bas takva guzvetina. a i ako bude, zar vise imamo izbora


Vidim na stranici njihovoj da imaju 4 ginekologa i 2 embriologa. Je li netko vidio nekog drugog ginekologa osim dr. Reša? (Ne mislim na embriologe, samo ginekologe). I sama sam si razmišljala da nije dr. Reš u cvijetu mladosti i da treba brinuti o podmlatku u ordinaciji.

Btw. kad sam ja lani išla na punkciju, bilo nas je 3 para u čekaonici.

----------


## malena2

evo cure javljam se ovdje kod vas nadam se da cete me prihvatit
ja sam na postupku u cita u splitu to mi je prvi postupak...
jasam kod doktora poljaka....
htjela sam pitati kako ste ragirale vi na gonale....

----------


## bublica3

> evo cure javljam se ovdje kod vas nadam se da cete me prihvatit
> ja sam na postupku u cita u splitu to mi je prvi postupak...
> jasam kod doktora poljaka....
> htjela sam pitati kako ste ragirale vi na gonale....


*malena2* DOBRO NAM DOŠLA i što prije OTIŠLA! ( Naravno trudna).
Ja sam dugogodišnja Poljakova pacjentica; odabir ti je odličan! Cito ima jako dobre uspjehe, ali sada ovaj novi zakon će zakomplicirati stvari i postotak uspješnosti će pasti sigurno. Nadajmo se da će zakon uskoro pasti.  
Ja sam moj prvi IVF radila u Petrovoj, uzimala sam Gonal F i odlično reagirala, nisam imala nikakve nus pojave. Dapače hormoni su me pucali na dobro raspoloženje, samo sam se smijala. Ali sam bila napuhana, to da.    :Smile:  

Želim ti puno sreće!!   :Love:  

Kakav ti je protokol prepisao Poljak? Gonali? Koliko?

----------


## ici

da i ja se primjetila sam bezveze cerekam mislila sam da ću biti nervoznija a nisam,dobar je osjećaj zua sada 8)

----------


## malena2

bublica 3 hvala ti sto si mi pozeljela dobrodoslicu,imam za primit 10 gonala mislim 3 choragona i 1 ovitrele....
bila sam na dvije neuspjesne inseminacije kod njih...pa eto

----------


## bublica3

malena vidim da je lakša stimulacija nego što bi bila po starom zakonu, deset Gonala. Želim ti puno sreće!

----------


## bublica3

malena2 imaš pp

----------


## malena2

hvala ti draga moja
a morali smo ic u blazu stimulaciju zbog zakona

----------


## Denny

Super da ste krenile u akciju!   :Heart:  Sretno cure i naravno, od srca želim da uspijete!  :D  :D

----------


## coolerica

cure treba mi mala pomoć (znam da pitam na krivoj temi al nisam nigdje našla). danas sam se počela pikati diphereline-om, a stvari sam trebala dobiti u petak pa menopur od subote, ali ja sam 10 minuta nakon pikice dobila stvari i sad trebam s menopurom krenuti sutra. jel to jako loše, mislim, tako kratka supresija prije stimulacije? malo me frka pa ako se nekom to isto desilo da me malo utješi.

----------


## Aurora*

*coolerica* ti si kod dr. Resa, zar ne? Njegova preporuka je da se sa supresijom pocinje 3 dana prije ocekivane M, sto je mene bilo iznenadilo, obzirom da mi je od prije bilo poznato da se obicno s time krece otprilike 7 dana prije ocekivane M. Zato sam ga i pitala nije li to malo kasno, odnosno sta ako M dodje prije. On mi je odgovorio da nema veza i da je svejedno ako se sa supresijom krene i 1. dc. Po njemu je gore supresiju uzimati duze (rekao je da je bezveze bosti se 10 dana) nego krace. Prema tome ja se ne bih oko toga previse brinula. Jedini problem koji bi se eventualno mogao pojaviti je taj da na stimulaciju odgreagiras s hiperstimulacijom, obzirom da to sada vise ne bi bio dugi (odnosno poludugi) nego tzv. kratki protokol. S koliko Menopura bi trebala krenuti?

----------


## coolerica

hvala ti puno Aurora. trebam krenuti s 2 dnevno al paralelno nastavljam i sa supresijom tako da se nadam da neće biti hiperstimulacije, rekao je dr.Reš da su 2 menopura dosta blaga stimulacija. Sutra ionako idem kod njega, rekao je da dođemo 2.dc pa ću vidjeti šta kaže..

----------


## Aurora*

Ako sutra i onako ides kod njega onda stvarno nema nikakvog razloga za brigu. Postupak ti sigurno nece odgoditi, ako je to ono sto te najvise brinulo.   :Love:  Sretno!

----------


## coolerica

Hvala..i sretno i tebi, nek ti što prije prođe ovo isčekivanje..naravno da me najviše brinulo da ne kaže: a ništa onda ovaj mjesec!!   :Kiss:

----------


## malena2

mislim da je od svega njagore iscekivanje  rekla samdoktoru da bui najradiej da me uspavaju do cekanja bete,samo se nasmijao...
cure koje ste u citu,jel vam daju kakav analgetik prije punkcija,jer dobijete poslije normabele opisite malo molim vas....

----------


## rozalija

> mislim da je od svega njagore iscekivanje  rekla samdoktoru da bui najradiej da me uspavaju do cekanja bete,samo se nasmijao...
> cure koje ste u citu,jel vam daju kakav analgetik prije punkcija,jer dobijete poslije normabele opisite malo molim vas....


Hej
Punkcija u CITU je totalno bezbolna draga moja, prije same punkcije ti daju dvije inekcije neki kokteli smućkani koji te toliko ošamute da nemaš pojma gdje si i zašto si došla. Barem je meni tako bilo, vjeruj mi tik nakon punkcije sam bila na splitskoj rivi i pila kavicu na sa mojim mužem. 
Zato nema brige, opusti se i nema razloga za bilo kakav strah vjeruj mi.
Od   :Heart:   ti želim sreću u postupku i malog   :Saint:  .  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## malena2

hvala ti draga rozalija potrebne su mi ovake utjehe,strahujem od toga kako cu reagirat na gonale pa do svega..samo sebe izludujem....
i vama svima puno srce zelim...

----------


## Biene

Cure a zašto ne postate na _potpomognuta u Sloveniji?_

----------


## Bebel

> Cure a zašto ne postate na _potpomognuta u Sloveniji?_


X

Obzirom da smo moderatorice molile da otvore posebnu temu, bio bi red da Sloveniju "vrtimo" tamo. Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

*CURE, da li znate jesu li privatnici poceli raditi? Cini se da je pocela IVF poliklinika, ali sto je s poliklinikom Vili, sto je s Cito-om u Splitu?*

Hvala i   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Piše ovdje da Cito radi, forumašica malena2 je u postupku s blagom stimulacijom (10 gonala).

----------


## Kadauna

Sorry, kad pitam jesu li privatnici krenuli mislim da li ima zena/cura koje su krenule vec s pikanjem, koje su krenule sa smrkanjem?

----------


## malena2

cekam menzis i onda krecem s pikanjem...

----------


## Kadauna

Hvala na odgovoru.... 

oprosti sto gnjavim, ali kad ocekujes m.?

----------


## malena2

zadnja je bila 24.8 tj,prvi dan ciklusasada je tu negdje ubrzo,zasto?

----------


## Kadauna

Hello MAlena2, 

ma pokusavam saznati da li su klinike stvarno krenule s postupcima ili zbog zakona imamo zastoj?

Puno ti hvala i SRETNO   :Heart:

----------


## malena2

krenuli su....
doktor mi nije nista drukcije rekao da ne rade il tako...

----------


## malena2

dani su mi kao godine...

----------


## Mali Mimi

U Viliju isto rade postupke sa starim pacijentima, drže se onog što su rekli iz ministarstva

----------


## Mali Mimi

> lezanka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  i otvoriti oči silnim evangelistima super_pristupačnog super_uspješnog i super_vremena_posvete_svakoj_osobi (često se spominje izraz 'na traci') Mariboru, da postoji i sasvim solidna i uspješna alternativa u blizini, a na koju za postupak čekaš doslovno u danima.
> 
> 
> Potpis. Nije Maribor jedina klinika i nije najbolja za svakoga.


Mene stvarno zanima ako ti se da napisati kakvo je tvoje iskustvo sa Mariborom i ako nije neka tajna, čisto da možemo učiti na pogreškama, može i na pp 
Uvijek se nekako spominju samo pozitivna iskustva ali mene zanimaju i ona druga

----------


## pinny

> U Viliju isto rade postupke sa starim pacijentima, drže se onog što su rekli iz ministarstva


Jucer sam bila u Viliju na konzultacijama i pocinju sa postupcima u 10 mjesecu. Takodjer sam njihov stari pacijent i uspjela sam dogovoriti se za sljedeci mjesec.

----------


## ksena28

CURE, AJMO PREBACITI KOMUNIKACIJU O KLINIKAMA U SLOVENIJI NA ISTOIMENI TOPIC! ZATO SMO GA I TRAŽILE!

sorry što vičem, al tamo ćemo lakše naći potrebne info na jednom mjestu   :Smile:

----------


## fritulica1

> Mene stvarno zanima ako ti se da napisati kakvo je tvoje iskustvo sa Mariborom i ako nije neka tajna, čisto da možemo učiti na pogreškama, može i na pp
> Uvijek se nekako spominju samo pozitivna iskustva ali mene zanimaju i ona druga


Evo, ne znam treba li ovo (lose) iskustvo stajati na onom novom topiku pa cu ga staviti ovdje.



Ja sam vec nekoliko puta krenula s pisanjem mog mariborskog iskustva ali uvijek bi to ispadao roman cijeli, a i sjetila bih se zena koje su ondje na postupku pa bih uvijek odustajala.

Ali evo u kratkim crtama:

1.	Nisam dozivjela na svojoj kozi tu toliko spominjanu predanost, ljubaznost, toplinu mariborskog osoblja, dapace, kad sam npr. telefonski zamolila sestru da dobijem ranije termin za UZV (ranije samo 7 dana) jer sam krvarila u stimulaciji i bila smrtno preplasena, receno mi je da je krvarenje los znak ali neka cekam svoj red. Malo je reci da sam bila nervozna tih 7 dana.
2.	Mislim da je premalo paznje posveceno mojim nalazima jer hormoni su mi bili preko godinu dana stari, FSH vec tada povisen, ali receno mi je da je to OK.
3.	Guzva. Na svaki UZV smo cekali i vise od sat vermena (jednom i preko dva).
4.	Izmjena doktora prilikom UZV. Netko to vidi pozitivno, meni je to bilo grozno jer nisam mogla ostvariti normalnu komunikaciju s lijecnikom (problemi kroz stimulaciju, dizanje i spustanje kolicine gonala – svaki put novi lijecnik, nova komentiranja situacije, bas sam bila sludena)
5.	Prebrza izmjena pacijentica, jedna na stolu, druga vec ceka za stol, treca se jos presvlaci u mini svlacioni. Mene ta brza traka (izmjena lijecnici – pacijenti) stvarno nije odusevljavala i nisam imala osjecaj da kao individua imam adekvatnu skrb, a to se pokazalo i tocnim prilikom punkcije.
6.	Obzirom da sam imala samo 2 folikula odlucila sam se na punkciju bez anestezije, a tako su mi i sestre sugerirale (prethodno sam imala samo jednu punkciju kod dr. Tomica i stvarno je bila bezbolna, pa sam rekla, ok, sada imamo samo jedan folikul vise, nema potrebe za anestezijom, a i rekli su mi da ce mi dati nesto protiv bolova, na kraju su zaboravili pa sam to nesto popila netom prije penjanja na stol) E ta punkcija mi je bila nesto najbolnije u zivotu. Jedan je folikul bio na nemogucem mjestu, vaginalni zid mi je bio probadan puno puta, doktor nije mogao dohvatiti folikul i nije odustajao. Da sam imala imalo snage, bila bih ga molila da stane ali nisam mogla nista smisleno reci. Da je jos jednom probio zid - mislim da bih bila skoncala na onom stolu. Ali sad slijedi ono, meni najneshvatljivije: vec tamo krvarim, dobivam ulozak i ceka se da ustanem sa stola (a svi su prisutni i vise nego svjesni da sam totalno izmucena). Jedva hodam, prati me sestra (kad imate punkciju na zivo u MB.jedna sestra dezura ispred sale i prati vas natrag) koja me ne dozivljava. A ja opet ne mogu nista reci, cuvam snagu za doci do one soba-cekaonice s koznim kaucem, samo mi je taj kauc u glavi, noge sve teze ali nekako se uspijevam ne prosuti po plocicama i doci do kauca. E na tom kaucu se narednih 5-6 sati odvijala, za mene prava drama. Nesnosni bolovi, vrucina, treskavica- hladnoca, falilo mi zraka, nesvjestica, mucnina i sve tako ukrug. Ja sam se stvarno bojala hocu li izaci od tamo ziva…Uz mene su bile dvije pacijentice koje su kao i ja imale punkciju na zivo – njima je bilo dobro, one su mi stavljale hladne obloge na celo, otvarale prozore kad je falilo zraka, gurale mi secer u usta da dodem sebi, pokrivale me svojim kaputima dok sam se tresla, zvale sestru kad su mislile da je frka. Sestra je imala valjda drugi zadatak, povremeno me obilazila, provjeravala krvarenje i mijenjala ulozak,  doktor me na kratko obisao i vratio se punkcijama (uz anesteziju), u svari sam bila prepustena tim dvjema divnim zenama i bilo me, u svemu tome strah. 
Ostaje pitanje: zasto ja u takvom stanju nisam dobila krevet i infuziju, nesto za bolove, lijecnicki nadzor? Mozda zato sto je bila nedjelja i ostatak bolnice je bio zatvoren, mozda jer su kreveti bili predvideni samo za punktirane zene s anestezijom, mozda jer je bio prisutan samo nuzno potreban personal, a slucaj poput mog se nije ocekivao, mozda jer to nije bilo uracunato u cijenu (uf, ovo mi je jos uvijek tesko pomisliti). Ne znam. Znam samo da sam nakon cca. 6 sati agonije uspjela zagristi komad ananasa (kojeg mi je donio MM kad su ga napokon pronasli, za nesrecu ni njega nije bilo) i osjetila sam priliv energije i ogromnu srecu jer sam skuzila da konacno mogu micati udove i da cu moci napustiti ono mjesto, a i vec se bolnica kljucala, zapravo mi se cinilo da cekaju mene. Tada me dosao pogledati doktor (objasnio mi zasto je punkcija bila tako teska i da cu kroz koji dan bit dobro..).

Ipak sam epski oduzila. To je moje mariborsko iskustvo, vjerujem da se to zbilja dogada rijetko ali dogodilo se meni. 
I ne ponovilo se vise nikad.

----------


## ina33

Fritulice, ovo bi trebalo staviti na topic Potpomognuta u Sloveniji, da se sve vezano za Maribor i Ljubljanu nađe na jednom mjestu, i pozitivno, i negativno   :Heart: ! Ne znam hoće li moderatori to skužiti... Vjerojatno nisi skužila, ali dogovoreno je s moderatorima da se otvaraju topici po zemljama - Potpomognuta u Sloveniji, Potpomognuta u Češkoj itd., zato.

----------


## fritulica1

> Ne znam hoće li moderatori to skužiti... Vjerojatno nisi skužila, ali dogovoreno je s moderatorima da se otvaraju topici po zemljama - Potpomognuta u Sloveniji, Potpomognuta u Češkoj itd., zato.


Ma jesam skuzila sam ali nisam na cisto treba li ovo lose iskustvo bas stajati na vrhu te nove teme... :/

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne znam hoće li moderatori to skužiti... Vjerojatno nisi skužila, ali dogovoreno je s moderatorima da se otvaraju topici po zemljama - Potpomognuta u Sloveniji, Potpomognuta u Češkoj itd., zato.
> 
> 
> Ma jesam skuzila sam ali nisam na cisto treba li ovo lose iskustvo bas stajati na vrhu te nove teme... :/


Da... možda krene rasprava pro i contra Maribor... Ali, ako se napiše molimo bez rasprave samo kao iskustva itd. Ne znam... Ovdje kao da i je i kao da i nije, moglo i je i preko PP-a forumašici koja te pitala... ne vjerujem hoće li ostat for the record pučanstvu koje razmatra odlazak u Maribor... Doduše, vjerojatno će se sad tražit nova destinacija kad je Maribor zatrpan... Najbolje odluči sama, nisam pametna (više, a pitanje je jesam li ikad bila)   :Kiss: .

----------


## fritulica1

> nisam pametna (više, a pitanje je jesam li ikad bila) Kiss.


Ne zezaj!  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## taca70

Ovaj post od fritulice svakako treba prebaciti na novi topic i mislim da je super da je sve to podijelila s nama,bolje je da se znaju i takve stvari. Zao mi je sto to nisi ucinila ranije. Mene sasvim sigurno takvo iskustvo nece odvratiti od odlaska u Mb,pitanje je kako bi i kod nas to proslo,ali nema smisla sutiti o losim iskustvima. Neponovilo se.

----------


## malena2

evo cure m danas dosla,znaci sutra pocinje pikanje po dva gonala...

----------


## marta26

uf fritulica bas mi je zao, stvarno groozno iskustvo, ne ponovilo se nikad vise nikome, malo  mi je previse da se tako nesto dogodi uopce u klinici u kojoj  je itekako preplacena usluga ivf-a. trebalo bi premjestiti ako se vec otvorila nova tema.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hvala fritulice što si podjelila svoje iskustvo s nama, eto možda nekome nije od pomoći čuti nešto negativno o klinici u koju spremaju a drugima možda je   :Heart:

----------


## necija mama

Evo da se priključim
Hvala moderatoricama što su odvojile topic Slovenije, jer onako se više ništa nije vidjelo
MM i ja krenuli kod dr.Škvorca...
Zasada same pohvale doktoru. Imali smo konzultacije od sat vremena
što me oduševilo, jer dosad sam bila ko na traci, 15-20 min max kod doktora...
I posebno moram pohvaliti što sam ga zvala dok je bio s pacijentom i nije se mogao javiti. Čovjek me kasnije nazvao na mobitel da vidi što sam trebala i to ne jednom nego dva puta jer prvi put se ja nisam uspjela javiti... 
To me kupilo...

----------


## pčelica2009

fritulica-hvala ti od srca što si ovo negativno iskustvo podijelila s nama.Osobno se pripremam za mb i dobro je znati što te sve može očekivati i super je što si to napisala javno a ne na pp jer ovaj forum je za nas sve koje se nosimo sa tim i dobro je čuti kako pozitivna tako i negativna iskustva jer nećemo dizati mb u zrak samo zato što smo jednom otišli tamo i uspjelo nam je.Nadam se da će se tvoj post prebaciti na onu temu gdje je malo preglednije.

----------


## fritulica1

Zene drage, koju god kliniku odabrale, zelim vam da s iz nje vratite s osmijehom na licu i bebicom u trbuhu! :Heart:  

 :Love:

----------


## malena2

hvala ti draga

----------


## malena2

cure molim vas odgovorite,i jucer i danas otprilike 2-3 sata nakon uzimanja gonala imala sam mucnine u zeludcu i sve sam ispovracala oce li to utjecat sta na stvaranje stanice,jako sam zabrinuta...

----------


## ici

ne vjerujem da će to utjecati na JS vjerovatno ti je to samo nuspojava ali pitaj na odbrojavanje tamo ti ima puno više cura sa razlićitim iskustvima

----------


## jelenkić

Eto mene povratnice pune dojmova sa konzultacija u Beču u privatnoj klinici Adebar.

Kliniku nije teško pronaći, nalazi se preko puta podzemne stanice Hizing, nekih 10 minuta pješke od Schonbrunna, ako se ide po autocesti treba samo paziti da se ne ide prema centru neko pratiti smjer Altmansdorf.
Sestra je izuzetno ljubazna, priča engleski. Doktor je komunikativan, rado ogovara na sva pitanja, dobro priča engleski, o svemu je voljan prodiskutirati i dati svoje viđenje. Mene je posebno iznenadilo što je u sekundi, jedva pogledavši moj nalaz hormona, uočio da mi je hormon štitnjače previsok za ostvarivanje trudnoće, on jest u granicama normale za zdravu osobu i iznosi 3,6, ali za ostvarivanje trudnoće TSH ne smije biti veći od 2. U Hrvatskoj na to nije nitko obraćao pozornost!!!
Što se tiče limita godina pacijentica oni nemaju, sve ovisi o nalazima, FSH uglavnom ne bi smio biti veći od 15 - 2o.
Generalno idu na blastociste, ali nije uvjet, sve ovisi kako se stanice razvijaju, nema utjecaj na količinu već na stadij razvijanja.
Što se tiče pitanja da li težina ima utjecaj na postupak odgovor je da IMA, indeks mase ne smije biti veći od 28, razlog tome je nepoznat, ali istraživanja pokazuju da žene sa masom iznad 28 puno teže ostvaruju trudnoći i zato on preporuča da se prije postupka težina smanji.
Austrijski zakon se mijenjao prošle godine, ali samo u pogledu da sada klinike moraju tražiti od pacijenata pretrage na zarazne bolesti što do tada nije bio slučaj. 
IMSI metoda košta 2600 eura dok standardan IVF/ICSI 2100 eura, konzultacije 120 eura. Lijekovi su otprilike 1200 eura. Embriji se zamrzavaju i čuvaju 10 godina. Transfer max 3 embrija. Nakon punkcije dr preporuča da se ostane u Beču do transfera. Znači nekih 4-5 dana.
Malo odužih, ako ima još kakvih pitanja, slobodno mi se obratite. Ja sada moram 3 tjedna piti Euthyrox za snižavanje TSH, napraviti novi nalaz i mejlati dr zajedno sa danom ciklusa pa će mi on poslati protokol. Lijekove sam kupila.

----------


## ivica_k

hvala za info, ajde napiši koji su to lijekovi i ako znaš pojedinačnu cijenu! thnx.

----------


## ksena28

jelenkić, hvala ti na dojmovima, znam da se dobar dio nas interesira za tu kliniku, i ja među njima.

hvala ti za "moje" pitanje, ali od srama neću reći koje je to   :Embarassed:  jer sad moram na dijetu   :Grin:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## jelenkić

Lijekovi za Adebar (uglavnom svi imaju istu ili sličnu terapiju):

Utrogestan/Progesteron 100mg-kapsule 4 kutije 
Primosiston 30 tableta koje izazivaju krvarenje da bi se moglo kreniti sa spricama 
Duphaston/Dydrogesteron 10mg -tablete 2 kutije 
Aprednislon /Prednislon 5mg 1kutija 
Pregnyl 5000 I.E. /Choriongonadotropin 3 ampule 
Orgalutran 0,25mg/0,5ml/Ganirelix 5 gotovih sprica 
Gonal 900 I.E./1,5 ml Fillitropin alfa 2 kutije svaka kutija sadrzi 14 sprica plus penkalo sa kojim se daju injekcije 
Menopur/isotone 5 ampula plus 5 bocica 

Cijene ne znam (ja sam ih kupila od jedne cure kojoj nisu trebali). Mogu se kupiti u Adebaru, primaju i kartice.

----------


## Marians

Jelenkić, drago mi je da si se vratila sa pozitvnim dojmovima iz klinike Adebar. Doktor je uistinu predivan, mene i supruga je oduševio sa svojim pristupom našem problemu. Ja također pijem Euthyrox, moj TSH iznosi 2.94. Kada je doktor pogledao moje hormonske nalaze odmah je uočio povišen TSH za koji je rekao da mi ne smije biti veći od 2.0.

----------


## jelenkić

Meni je naprosto nevjerovatno da u Hrvatskoj nitko u 3 godine nije reagirao na moj TSH, a konstantno mi je takav, pregledala sam si stare nalaze! Pa mogla sam do besvjesti ulaziti iz postupka u postupak bez rezultata i svi bi se čudili zašto. Sad mogu samo zahvaliti Milinoviću što me je potjerao van Hrvatske!
Marians, koliko dugo moraš piti Euthyrox? Ja sam njega shvatila 3 tjedna.

----------


## jelenkić

Meni je naprosto nevjerovatno da u Hrvatskoj nitko u 3 godine nije reagirao na moj TSH, a konstantno mi je takav, pregledala sam si stare nalaze! Pa mogla sam do besvjesti ulaziti iz postupka u postupak bez rezultata i svi bi se čudili zašto. Sad mogu samo zahvaliti Milinoviću što me je potjerao van Hrvatske!
Marians, koliko dugo moraš piti Euthyrox? Ja sam njega shvatila 3 tjedna.

----------


## taca70

Jelenkic, da si bila kod dr. Radoncica dobila bi euthyrox. On vodi brigu o TSH. Ali to nije prepreka za zacece. Jedna studija je utvrdila da se s TSH do 2 dobiju nesto kvalitetnije js, ali niti to ne mora biti pravilo. Ipak,dobro je poduzeti sve sto se moze.

----------


## malena2

meni je tsh 2,54....doktor  uopce nije kometirao hormone....

----------


## jelenkić

Dr. Schultz je rekao da se s ovako visokim TSH ne može nikako zatrudnit, o kvaliteti nije rekao ništa. 
Bitno da ga smanjim pa idemo u postupak.

----------


## Marians

Jelenkić, doktor mi je preporučio da uzimam Euthyrox 50, 3-4 tjedna, te da mu pošaljem mailom novi nalaz. Rekao mi je da TSH ne smije prelaziti 2.0 jer u tom slučaju teže dolazi do trudnoće, isto tako ne postoji opasnost da ću tijelo naviknuti na Euthyrox, dakle uzima se samo za vrijeme postupka.

----------


## ina33

Jelenkić, hvala i sretno   :Heart:  !

----------


## jelenkić

Marians, onda sam ga dobro shvatila. TSH se snizuje samo za potrebe postupka, nema potrebe nastavljati s njim nakon postupka ako je hormon u granicama normale.
Ina,   :Love:

----------


## frka

sorry sto se ubacujem, curke, al meni je to malo cudno... pa sumnjam da sve zene koje zatrudne na ovaj ili onaj nacin imaju TSH manji od 2 :?  pa moja sestra je  dvoje rodila s hiper, a jedno s hipotireozom...

----------


## ina33

> sorry sto se ubacujem, curke, al meni je to malo cudno... pa sumnjam da sve zene koje zatrudne na ovaj ili onaj nacin imaju TSH manji od 2 :?  pa moja sestra je  dvoje rodila s hiper, a jedno s hipotireozom...


Frka, oko TSH-a i njegove visine se lome koplja - Amerikanci i amer. protokoli vole vidit TSH oko 2 za trudnoću, ako se dobro sjećam čak su i tablicu ref. vrijednosti mijenjali (ali to stvarno treba zguglat) i neki naši dr-ovi i neki u Evropi se toga drže, neki ne... Većina Cro endokrinaca vozi da je TSH do 4 uredan... Ima iza toga cijela pro i contra priča.... Dovljno proguglaj na zdravlju odraslih topic TSH ili ovdje od tea2 TSH...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma ja više ne znam što misliti nama koji se borimo s neplodnosti sve živo smeta, i TSH i debljina i x stvari, danas sam vidjela jednu ženu  koja je pretila i  BMI joj je sigurno preko 28 pa ima 3 djece?

----------


## Strike

> Ma ja više ne znam što misliti nama koji se borimo s neplodnosti sve živo smeta, i TSH i debljina i x stvari, danas sam vidjela jednu ženu  koja je pretila i  BMI joj je sigurno preko 28 pa ima 3 djece?


*X*

----------


## ina33

> Mali Mimi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma ja više ne znam što misliti nama koji se borimo s neplodnosti sve živo smeta, i TSH i debljina i x stvari, danas sam vidjela jednu ženu  koja je pretila i  BMI joj je sigurno preko 28 pa ima 3 djece?
> 
> 
> *X*


A je, frustrirajuće je, kao više-manje idiopata razumijem do u najsitniji atom svog tijela. Ali, ima neki razlog zašto se ne zatrudnjuje, pa se ide eliminacijom jedan po jedan i kad je žena već' u IVF-u, znači hormonalnoj terapiji, do koje je došlo nakon xy dijagnostike, nastoje se stvoriti što bolji uvjeti, to je razlog zašto se to tako u IVF-u radi.

----------


## Blekonja

> meni je tsh 2,54....doktor  uopce nije kometirao hormone....


evo da se nadovežem na ovo ima 15 min da sam se vratila od doktora za štitnjaču i upravo sam ga pitala za ovo, operirana sam ima 3 mjeseca, sad mi je TSH 2,53 , a prije godinama 0,8... znači na donjoj granici, kada sam ga pitala nije li to malo visoko da za trudnoću, da sam čula da ne smije bit više od 2 on se malo nasmijao, ali mi je rekao da ako zatrudnim tj. kad zatrudnim   :Grin:  ne smije biti viši od ovo 2,5 tj biti će najvjerojatnije pa će se morati povećavati doza Eutiroxa.

Malo sam odužila, ali htjela sam reći da se on nije baš uznemirio nešto previše na ovaj nalaz 2,53 samo ne smije ići gore.

oprostite ako sam OT

----------


## Blekonja

> Ma ja više ne znam što misliti nama koji se borimo s neplodnosti sve živo smeta, i TSH i debljina i x stvari, danas sam vidjela jednu ženu  koja je pretila i  BMI joj je sigurno preko 28 pa ima 3 djece?



ja sam vraćena sa postupka  zbog toga (doduše i drugih problema) sad sam skinula BMI na 28 i čekamo sad šta će mi reći, a muževa sestra deblja od mene bar 10 kg u srijedu ima AIH, što reći...  :Sad:

----------


## ksena28

ja sam BIG BONED GIRL (da si ne tepam, debela sam) i ljetos u postupku sa mnom bijaše žena većih i debljih od mene i one zatrudniše - ja ne! e pa ima li tu pravde?

----------


## amyx

*ksena 28* bolje da ljulja nego da žulja (nisi debela, malo si jača kao i ja )
 :Grin:   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

> Ma ja više ne znam što misliti nama koji se borimo s neplodnosti sve živo smeta, i TSH i debljina i x stvari, danas sam vidjela jednu ženu  koja je pretila i  BMI joj je sigurno preko 28 pa ima 3 djece?


Slažem se s tobom Mimi pa imam ja u svom okruženju masu žena kojima je BMI debelo preko 28 pa imaju po četvero ili više djece. E pa sada haj reci ko je tu pametan, neki doktor kaže ovako, neki onako pa smo onda cijele i mi zbunjene šta je ok šta nije.

----------


## frka

a je l imao itko problema s preniskim BMI? mislim da ja ispadam neuhranjena  :Embarassed:

----------


## aleksandraj

I ja sam sitnije gradje...dapace prije 20-ak godina bila na pragu anoreksije i imala redovto m...cim sam dosla u normalu hormoni poludjeli :shock:

----------


## malena2

moje iskreno misljenje je da u tim postupcima je sve pka sreca,cura koju sam upoznala preko 100 kila,totalni disbalans hormona ostala trudna,jedna druga sa svim urednim nista....nema pravila puka sreca je sve to....

----------


## Anamorci

ima li ovdje koja forumasica koja je krenula u postupak u ivf klinici? tamo je dr tomica zamijenila jedna lijecnica, ne znam kako se zove, pa me zanima kakva imate s njom iskustva.
hvala!

----------


## sbonetic

Ja sam krenula po drugi put...dr. Romana Dimitrović imam sve naj naj reći o njoh, jedna predivna osoba koja ti sve objasni i možeš ju zvati u bilo koje doba ako te nešto interesira....moje iskustvo je jako pozitivno a ne znam za druge

----------


## Anamorci

ja sam bila ondje prosle godine kod dr tomica i nakon FET-a sam zanijela. sad razmisljam o 2. djetetu, ali nema dr tomica pa sam u nedoumici.
mozes mi malo opisati svoj postupak? sto je tvoj/vas problem i kako sad izgleda postupak? sto ti je dr rekla o iskustvu zamrzavanja jajnih st. i o uspjesnosti?

----------


## sbonetic

poslat ću ti na pp

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jelenkić mene zanima kako to da ste se odlučili za tu kliniku u Austriji jeli zbog nekog specifičnog problema ili?

----------


## jelenkić

Uspoređivala sam cijene i statistike klinika u Pragu i Austriji, Maribor sam prekrižila zbog dugog čekanja, i nekako mi je Adebar ostao kao najbolja solucija. Nije daleko, cijena je niža nego u Pragu ili Welsu, a uspješnost im je jako dobra s tim da koriste i IMSI metodu (bitno kod probira spermića).

----------


## ivica_k

moderatorice su otvorile temu Potpomognuta u Austriji, pa predlažem da se tamo prebacimo

mi smo u Adebaru na konzultacijama za dva tjedna, ako netko želi nešto provjeriti pitajte, a ja ću vam se javiti s povratnim informacijama od dr.

----------

